# Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)



## PCGH_Stephan (30. März 2020)

*Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Testet und behaltet eines von fünf MSI-Bundles mit Mainboard, Grafikkarte und CPU!

*MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: MSI)

*MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: MSI)

Zusätzlich zu diesen beiden MSI-Produkten umfasst das Test-Kit einen *AMD-Ryzen-3000-Prozessor*,  der nach einem erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Test bei euch verbleibt.  Das exakte Modell steht momentan noch nicht fest, wir liefern euch diese  Information baldmöglichst nach.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr wollten schon immer einmal  Hardware-Redakteur(in) sein? PC Games Hardware gibt euch in  Zusammenarbeit mit MSI die Chance dazu: Fünf PCGH-Leser(innen) haben die  Gelegenheit, ein Bundle aus MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi und Radeon RX  5700 XT Gaming X plus Ryzen-3000-Prozessor zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft ihr die Hardware behalten. Gerne könnt ihr in eurem Testbericht  ein Video integrieren, in dem Sie die MSI-Produkte oder bestimmte  Testabläufe zeigen. In diesem Fall sinkt der erforderliche Umfang für  den geschriebenen Test (Details siehe unten).

Ihr kennt euch gut  mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen  Test der MSI-Hardware verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt dort am besten auch gleich mit an, mit welcher weiteren Hardware  (Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler, Netzteil, Monitor) ihr die MSI-Produkte testen  möchtet. (Mehr  Bilder und Informationen zur MSI-Hardware gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten haben und die Produkt selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
-  Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und  endet voraussichtlich am 17. Mai. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

Wichtig: Die ausgewählten Lesertester müssten eine gültige  Versandadresse zuzüglich Telefonnummer und E-Mail-Adresse angeben. PC  Games Hardware leitet diese Angaben an MSI Deutschland weiter, wo ein  Speditionsunternehmen mit dem Versand beauftragt wird. Die Daten werden  ausschließlich zur Abwicklung des Lesertests verwendet.

*PC  Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester  zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht  erfüllt:*
- Ohne Video: Der Lesertest muss mindestens 12.000  Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) und mindestens je fünf eigene Fotos von  beiden MSI-Produkten enthalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein  und dürfen nicht von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen  stammen.
- Mit Video: Die Anforderungen sinken auf mindestens 8.000  Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) und je drei Fotos beider MSI-Produkte, falls  der Lesertest ein mindestens dreiminütiges Video über mindestens eines  der zur Verfügung gestellten MSI-Produkte beinhaltet.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 13.04.2020, um 23:59 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## emxyzz (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH Team, ich lese schon seit Jahren eure Tests. 

Ich baue schon seit ich 13 bin PCs zusammen, doch einen professionellen Test habe ich noch nie machen können das reizt mich schon seit Jahren. 

Dazu würde ich einen sehr ausführlichen Test sowie Video veröffentlichen. Instagram ist auch vorhanden emxyzz. 

Mein Setup ist ein 4K LG TV sowie ein Acer Full HD Monitor mit freesync. 

600 Watt be quiet netzeil 

G.Skill 16 GB DDR4-3600 Kit

Be quiet Pure Rock CPU kühler 

Als gehäuse würde ich ein benchtable verwenden 

Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Emilio Gatto 

Und bleiben sie gesund!


----------



## larsli (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Abend liebes Team!

Ich bin seit Jahren im Gaming-Bereich tätig, sowohl beruflich, als auch privat.

Aktuelles Setup besteht aus:

DELL U2718Q (27" UHD)
850W be quiet! Dark Rock
64GB Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro
be quiet! Dark Rock 4 Pro
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2
Samsung 970 EVO Plus
MSI MEG X570 Ace
AMD Ryzen 7 3800x
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio

Aufgrund der massiven fast 15-jährigen Erfahrung im Hardware-Bereich würde mich ein solcher Test sehr reizen.
Komponenten würden wir aus der obigen Konfiguration weitestgehend übernehmen. Erfahrung mit MSI-Hardware ist vorhanden.

Ich freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung,

Vielen Dank


----------



## beren2707 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest des MSI-Bundles bewerben.

Seit mittlerweile knapp sieben Jahren ruht ein i7-4770K in meinem System, der zwar dank Flüssigmetall zwischen DIE und Heatspreader sowie NH-D15 relativ leise und für die meisten Spiele durchaus leistungsfähig genug seinen Dienst verrichtet, jedoch in vielen anderen Bereichen bereits an seine Grenzen stößt. Sowohl was die Bildbearbeitung als auch ganz besonders die Videobearbeitung anbelangt, geht dem lange Zeit in Würde ergrauten Haswell-Prozessor zunehmend die Puste aus. Ganz besonders eigenes Streamen auf twitch ist mit der CPU kein Vergnügen, sodass dort auf die Möglichkeiten der Vega zurückgegriffen und die Qualität etwas zurückgeschraubt werden muss. 

Doch auch beim Spielen zeigt sich mehr und mehr, dass mein System mittlerweile stark veraltet ist. Da ich ein 144Hz WQHD-Display nutze, stößt die Vega in der nativen Auflösung mittlerweile immer öfter an ihre Grenzen. Erschwerend hinzu kommt, dass ich aufgrund meiner Vorliebe für schnelle Shooter und kompetitives Online-Gaming neben einer relativ hohen Auflösung auch auf möglichst hohe Bildraten Wert lege, weswegen ich momentan vermehrt in Spielen wie Doom, CoD: Warzone & CS:GO wahrnehme, dass die CPU einfach nicht mehr genug Power hat, um die nun wirklich nicht mehr ganz taufrische Vega auszureizen. Darum schiele ich schon länger auf ein entsprechendes Upgrade, das mir sowohl stabilere & höhere FPS in CPU-lastigen Spielen ermöglicht als auch rein von der Grafikleistung her genügend FPS in aktuellen und sehr fordernden Titeln wie Doom Eternal darstellen kann. Dieses Ziel sollte mit den zur Verfügung gestellten Komponenten sicherlich erfüllt werden. 

Hier nun eine kurze Auflistung meiner aktuellen Konfiguration, eine Liste des neuen Systems mit zusätzlich von mir zu erwerbenden Komponenten sowie eine kurze Übersicht, wie ich den Lesertest gliedern würde.

*Aktuelles System:*


Core i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz.
Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse @ UV+OC.
MSI Z87 MPower.
Mushkin Blackline DDR3 32GB 2400 MHz.
Samsung SSD 830 256GB SSD + Crucial BX 100 1TB.
be quiet! E10 500W.
Fractal Design Core 3500.
BenQ XL2735.

*Zukünftiges System:*

AMD Ryzen X 3XXX.
MSI RX 5700XT Gaming.
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi.
Crucial Ballistix DDR4 32GB 3600MHz CL16.
Mushkin Pilot-E 2TB NVME PCIe SSD (oder vergleichbares Modell, je nach tagesaktuellem Preis).
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 550W/650W (je nach CPU).
Fractal Design Define 7 (XL; abhängig von CPU und CPU-Kühler).
Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black (oder Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 280/420, je nach CPU).

*Mein Test würde vmtl. folgendermaßen strukturiert sein:*


Unboxing, Optik, Ausstattung, Zubehör etc.
Zusammenbau des Systems.
Tests (einige aktuelle und ältere Spiele (Doom Eternal, CS:GO, Black Mesa, DMC5 etc.), sowie Anwendungen, (synthetische Tests, Photoshop, Sony Vegas etc.) Lautstärke, Temperaturen, Streaming auf twitch usw.).
Overclocking & Undervolting.
Video zu relevanten Phasen (Unboxing, Einbau, Lautstärke etc.).
Ausgiebiges Fazit.

Als Deutschlehrer an einem bayerischen Gymnasium und mehr oder minder versierter Lesertester sollte mein Stil den Anforderungen weiterhin genügen. Auch qualitativ hochwertige Photos und Videos stellen dank DSLR mit reichlich Zubehör kein Problem dar.

Ich würde mich wirklich äußerst darüber freuen, falls ich für den Lesertest dieses tollen Bundles berücksichtigt werde.

Herzliche Grüße
beren2707


----------



## psalm64 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,

es freut mich, wieder von einer solchen Aktion zu lesen!
Seit meiner Pimp My PC hat sich nicht so viel getan, Gehäuse, Lüfter, CPU-Kühler und Speicher wurden getauscht. Hauptsächlich um die Geräuschkulisse zu dämpfen. Erfolgreich!

Mein Aktuelles System (mit Kaufdatum):

Gehäuse: bequiet! Dark Base 700 mit insgesamt 4 Silent-Wings (Ende 2019)
Netzteil: Corsair Rm550x (2017)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 (2017)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X (2017)
CPU-Kühler: bequiet Dark Rock 4 (Ende 2019)
Wärmeleitpad: Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut (Ende 2019)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB (2x16) 3200 CL16 (getaktet auf 2667) (Ende 2019)
Grafikarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample (2016)
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe PCIe M.2 500GB (2019)
Samsung 850 Evo 1TB (Anfang 2016)
Monitor: LG 38UC99 , 3840*1600 , 75Hz , freesync (2019)
                    65" Sony UHD-Fernseher, als "Sofa-Monitor" (Video-Chat, Bilder gucken, etc)

Fokusthemen für mich bei diesem Umbau/Test:
- Wiedervendung des Wärmeleitpads, gute Funktion wie vom Hersteller versprochen ?
- Lärmentwicklung des X570-Chipsatzkühlers und der GraKa , da alle anderen Lüfter streng nach Geräuschentwicklung ausgewählt wurden.
- Speichertakt mit der neuen Hardware läuft dann hoffentlich mit 3200 MHz
- Zusammenarbeit Mainboard/Lüftersteuerung Gehäuse, mein akktuelles Mainboard zickt da etwas
- Zusammenarbeit MSI Mystic Light und meinem Arbeitsspeicher, siehe oben Lüftersteuerung...
- Verbesserung der Grafikleistung für meine QHD+ Auflösung.

Zitat:
"- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten haben und die Produkt selbstständig installieren können."
Den Umbau traue ich mir ohne Probleme zu, Zusammenbau/Umbau/Reperatur eines PCs übernehme ich ab und an mal im Familienkreis (Du bist doch ITler... Dabei bin ich eigentlich "nur" Netzwerkadmin für Ciscos etc).
Aber um es gleich mal realistisch für Euch einzuschätzen:
Ich bin interessierter Leser hier auf der Seite, des Online-Magazines und im Forum (und in den letzten Jahren ab und an eines Magazines wenn ein Neukauf anstand). Ich kann vorher/nacher-Fotos von den Komponenten und dem Umbau und vorher/nachher-Benchmarks machen. Berichten, wie es mit meiner sonstigen Hardware, meinen aktuellen Spielen und vor allem mit den Monitoren läuft etc. Siehe meine Punkte oben. Aber ich bin kein Übertakter-Profi oÄ.
Es würde mich aber mal freuen, so etwas auszuprobieren. Aktuell hat man (leider) ja auch mal etwas mehr Zeit für sowas...

Danke nochmal für diese schöne Leseraktion!


----------



## BaZZtian (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr bin ich fasziniert von allem, was mit EDV zu tun hat.
Papas Windows 95 aufräumen (Löschen des Windows Ordners) war mein aller erstes Projekt.

Genug Anekdoten aus alter Zeit! 

Ich bin wie schon gesagt sehr lange in der IT unterwegs. 
Ich habe unzählige Systeme gebaut und bin in meinem Freundes/Familienkreis die erste Anlaufstelle was PCs, TVs, Handys angeht.

Bei Reviews habe ich bislang einmal Erfahrung sammeln dürfen. 
Die Kollegen von Notebooksbilliger haben mir ein Meshify S2 Dark Tempered Glass zur Verfügung gestellt, wo ich eine ausführliche Revision geschrieben habe.
Da ich das Gehäuse behalten durfte gehe ich mal von einem vollen Erfolg aus.

Dies ist dann mal ne gute Überleitung zu den Hardware Specs mit denen ich das ganze testen werde:
Das Gehäuse ist wie oben geschrieben mein  Meshify S2 Dark Tempered Glass von Fractal Design oder das Thermaltake Level 10 GT meiner Frau.
Der CPU-Kühler wird ein be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit dafür passendem 3D-druck AM4 Unterbau. 
Wenn ein OC Test gewünscht wird habe ich auch noch eine Corsair Hydro Series H100i zum testen.
Beim RAM setze ich auf 1x 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT in grau und für die RGB Fraktion habe ich 4x 8GB Kingston HyperX Predator. 
Das Netzteil wird ein Thermaltake ToughPower Grand RGB Gold Sync Edition 650W.

Leider habe ich "nur" 1080p 60Hz Monitore und ein Samsung UE48JU6490 4K TV

Den gesamten Test werde ich mit Bildern aus einem iPhone 8 dokumentieren. 
(Meine EOS 250D ist mir leider vor einer Woche Kaputt gegangen)

Edit:
Bei dem langen Text habe ich doch glatt das wichtigste vergessen:
Was genau will ich testen?
Mich interessiert vor allem die Leistung der Grafikkarte!
Aktuell habe ich nur Nvidia Karten gehabt. 
Ich habe zwar viele Benchmarks und Reviews gelesen aber im Spiele Alltag habe ich so eine Karte noch nicht testen können.
Ebenso Mystic Light von MSI ist mir bislang nicht vergönnt gewesen und ist sicher ein Test wert.
Auch wenn der CPU noch nicht genau feststeht, 
würde mich der Unterschied zwischen meinem i7 8700T und dem Ryzen mit Zen2 Architektur ebenfalls brennend interessieren!

Ich hoffe meine Auswahl an Hardware genügt euren hohen Qualitätsansprüchen  
und ihr mich als einen der wenigen Tester auserwählt.



Freundlich grüßt euch

BaZZtian


----------



## Artanis1978 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für das MSI-Bundle bewerben. Mein aktuelles System besteht aus einen Ryzen R5 1600X und einer GTX 1070 (MSI Gaming X TwinFrozr VI), was somit nicht mehr das Neueste ist.
Ich bin Diplom Informatiker und beschäftige mich als Hobby schon seit der Jugend mit Computern. Dabei baue ich meine Systeme immer selbst zusammen. Auch für andere mache ich das schon seit Jahren.

Übrigens bin ich schon seit Jahren Abonnent der PC Games. Lieben Gruß an Rossi.

Hier mein aktuelles System:
be quiet! Silent Base 600 Orange + be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming + 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX CL14 (4 Riegel)
AMD Ryzen R5 1600X + be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim

Festplatten
Samsung SSD 960 EVO Series NVMe 250GB TLC - M.2 2280
Seagate BarraCuda HDD ST4000DM005 – 4TB
Seagate FireCuda ST2000DX002 - 2TB
Samsung MZ-76E1T0B/EU SSD 860 EVO 1 TB

MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X TwinFrozr VI

Ich besitze zusätzlich noch einen BlueRay Brenner.


----------



## Kavalier27 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren


Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich um das Testen des von Ihnen Angebotenen Hardware.
Da ich seit dem Jahre 1992 meinen PC immer selber zusammen bauen und auf eine Große Erfahrung in Sachen Pc Zusammenbau und Testen, zurück greifen kann, würde
ich die MSI Hardware sehr gern Ausführlich Testen und Bewerten.
Hier wäre nicht nur das Gaming als Test Umgebung mein Ziel, sondern auch der Video Schnitt und das Overclocking Potential der Hardware.
Natürlich würde ich meine Erfahrung so weit wie Möglich in die Waagschale werfen um Ihnen und Ihren Lesern einen Fundierten und vor allem Aussagekräftigen Test zu bieten.


Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


- Amd Ryzen 1600
- Asrock Killer SLI x370
- 32gb Ram (GSkill 3000mhz)
- NVidia 2070 GPU
- ZALMAN Z-Machine X7 Big Tower Gehäuse
- Patriot SSD (500gb)
- Western Digital 1000 Gigabyte HDD (2 mal im Raid 0)
- 65 Zoll 4k HDR TV

Natürlich würde ich abgesehen von CPU, Motherboard und Grafikkarte meine bisherigen Komponenten behalten.

In Bester Hoffnung - M.Kurpierz



p.s: Bleiben Sie Gesund!


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich bin schon seit ich mich erinnern kann an PCs interessiert. Als junger Jugendlicher konnte ich dann endlich meinen ersten eigenen PC zusammenbauen, seitdem haben sich schon einige PCs in meiner Bau-Erfahrung angesammelt.
Aktuell habe ich mangels Geld im (Informatik-) Studium leider noch immer ein veraltetes System auf Basis eines i5 3570k, ich bin jedoch schon seit langem auf der Suche nach einem neuen System. Leider kommt mir dabei immer wieder etwas dazwischen. 
Professionelle Tests habe ich leider noch keine gemacht, mir aber schon öfter überlegt damit anzufangen.
Im Test sollen neben Gaming-Leistung auch Rohleistung sowie Overclocking-Fähigkeiten festgestellt werden. 
Da ich gerne das maximale aus meiner Hardware raushole, jedoch auch auf die Lautstärke meines Systems achte habe ich schon in kleinem Umfang Übertaktet sowie die Grafikkarte undervolted.

Zum Testen der Hardware werde ich natürlich passenden RAM besorgen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Preacher82 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich hiermit gern als Tester für die MSI-Produkte bewerben. Aktuell besteht mein System aus folgenden Komponenten:

 -Intel 8600k(geköpft und @5GHz)
 -RTX 2080 GameRock Premium von Palit
 -AsRock Extreme 4 Z370
 -16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V (3000/ CL15)
 -1TB XPG NVMe SSD, 512 GB WD Blue m.2 SSD, 2TB Seagte Firecuda SSHD, 128GB Crucial MX SSD für Windows
 -Corsair RM 650X Netzteil
Verbaut ist dies alles in einem CoolerMaster h500p mit Mesh-Frontpanel.

Da ich aufgrund anderer Anforderungen an mein System (mehr Bild- und Videobearbeitung, intensive Multithread-Workloads) schon seit einiger Zeit den Umstieg auf AMD plane, käme dieser Test genau richtig. Mein derzeitiges System war allein für Gaming konfiguriert und kommt bei den eben genannten Anwendungen an die Grenzen. 
Meine PC's baue ich seit über 20 Jahren selbst. Ich habe noch nie ein System von der Stange besessen. Im Umgang und Einbau von Hardware würde ich durchaus als versiert bezeichnen. Auch als Produkttester konnte ich schon die ein oder andere Erfahrung sammeln. Für Freunde und Familie bin ich immer der erste Ansprechpartner wenn es um PC's oder Technik im Allgemeinen geht. 

Ich würde gern die derzeitige Hardware in den selben Szenarien (Rendern, Gaming, usw.)  gegen die neue Hardware antreten lassen. Zum einen würde ich die 5700XT in meinem alten System einbauen um Sie mit der RTX 2080 zu vergleichen und vor allem um etwaige Unterschiede zwischen PCIe 3.0 im alten und 4.0 in dem neuen System zu untersuchen (hier auch wieder mit RTX2080 und 5700XT im Vergleich). Außerdem würde ich auch einen besonderes Augenmerk auf das MSI-Ökosystem werfen. Wie gut sind die Komponenten in die MSI-Software eingebunden? Es gibt nichts nervigeres als schlechte Software. Ansonsten bestünde der Test natürlich aus den Kategorien Unboxing, Einbau/erste Inbetriebnahme, Leistungstests und eventuell noch etwas Overclocking, falls er dann noch nicht zu lang ist. 

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall riesig freuen, wenn ich als Tester ausgewählt werden würde. Bis dahin haltet die Ohren steif und bleibt gesund.

Liebe Grüße

Roy


----------



## Hardwarenerd24 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

Ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich habe schon einige Lesertests in diesem und in anderen Foren gesehen und fand diese immer sehr hilfreich, da sie einem oft noch eine andere Perspektive bieten. Daher würde ich jetzt auch gerne versuchen solch einen Lesertest zu schreiben!

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
- Lian Li O11 Dynamic
-BeQuiet Pure Power 10 CM 600W
-32GB DDR4 3000 Corsair Vengeance RGB
-MSI X399 Gaming Pro Carbon AC mit Monoblock
-Ryzen Threadripper 1900X mit Custom Wasserkühlung (2x360mm Radiator) OC auf 4.15Ghz
-Arctic Liquid Freezer 240mm (kann als Kühler zum Testen des Ryzen 3000 verwendet werden)
-GTX1060 6G
-1TB HDD
512Gb Samsung 960 EVO
1Tb Samsung 850 EVO

Ich bin schon seit Jahren sehr interessiert an Technik jeglicher Art (Lautsprecher, PCs, Smartphones etc) auch ohne dass eine konkrete Kaufentscheidung bevorsteht. Ich verbringe daher einen Großteil meiner Freizeit damit, mir Artikel aus diesem und anderen Hardwaremagazinen anzuschauen. Besonders interessiert bin ich an CPU- und GPU-Architektur (ich könnte mir auch vorstellen in diesem Bereich mal zu arbeiten) allerdings ist es oft schwer im Netz detaillierte Informationen dazu zu finden. Daher fand ich die Ryzen 3000 die-Analyse sehr interessant und würde mir in Zukunft mehr Content in dieser Richtung wünschen!

Ich schreibe momentan sehr viel und auch gerne für die Schule, sowohl auf Deutsch als auch auf Englisch. Daher würde ich wahrscheinlich kein Video aufnehmen (in drei Minuten kann ich Interessenten sowieso nichts zeigen was sie nicht schon wissen) und stattdessen einen längeren Artikel schreiben. Folgende Inhalte würde ich darin behandeln:

- Die obligatorischen (Spiele)-Benchmarks von CPU und GPU
- Die Features des Mainboards (verglichen mit der Konkurrenz) und wie viele davon ein typischer Nutzer tatsächlich braucht
-Overclocking aller Komponenten und Auswirkungen auf die Spannungswandler
-PCB Analyse der Grafikkarte (müsste auseinandergeschraubt werden falls ok)
-Compute Performance der Grafikkarte in professionellen Anwendungen, hier würde mich vor allem der Vergleich von RDNA vs Vega und Pascal/Turing interessieren, da Vega hier immer deutlich besser war als in Spielen
-Eignung der Karte und CPU in MacOS (mein System läuft momentan auf MacOS und Navi wird neuerdings auch unterstützt)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Bastian Marschner


----------



## TheRealChillax (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team & liebes MSI-Team!

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion! Sich so für ein Gewinnspiel zu bemühen, etwas für den Gewinn zu tun und sich in einem sehr langen Text mit den Produkten außeinanderzusetzen - was ist das bitte für eine kreative Idee um die Community einzubinden. Und ja, der Text wird äußerst lange. Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen meine Bachelorarbeit mit 40 Seiten und 15.000 Wörtern abgeben... die Rezension zu der MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X und dem MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi sind also je nach dem ob mit oder ohne Video durchaus in dieser Größenordnung wiederzufinden.

Ich habe mir letzten Herbst ein neues PC-System nach langem Informieren zusammengestellt und selbst zusammengebaut. Mittlerweile denke ich mir, ich hätte schon wieder Lust etwas zusammenbauen und zu testen. Für Fehler finden und Lösungen zu suchen bieten PC-Systeme nunmal die optimale Grundlage! 

Ich würde mich im Falle einer Nominierung sehr freuen und wünsche allen Nominierten viel Spaß beim Testen und Rezensieren der Produkte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen & bester Gesundheit

Linus


----------



## breitbau (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin. 

Ich heiße Robert und bin Student. 
Ich bin sehr Hardware und Gaming begeistert.
Meinen ersten Rechner habe ich mit 14 Jahren gebaut, leider rocke ich das Ding immer noch. Es fungiert bei mir auch als Heizung XD. 

Es handelt sich um nen Setup aus einer R9 280x und einen Amd FX 8350. 

Ich träume schon seit geraumer Zeit auf Wqhd @144hz zu wechseln und nebenbei noch zu streamen ( bin im Besitz eines Glasfaseranschlusses). 

Ich spiele sehr gerne Battlefield, Pubg, Cod, und diverse Rollenspiele. 

Des weiteren würde ich das System gerne mit meiner Wakü übertakten und In Cinebench etc. vergleichen.

All dies möchte ich als Video dokumentieren mit ingame Material und meinem Handyaufnahmen. Mein Smartphone hat eine echt stabile Kamera und ich schau ok aus, also keine Sorge.


----------



## TheHardwareFreak (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich würde mich hierfür für den Lesertest bewerben. 

Seit ich 11 Jahre alt bin beschäftige ich mich mit Hardware. 

Mein Setup würde wie folgt aussehen:

Ryzen 7 1700
MSI B350 Tomahawk - hier könnte man gut einen Vegleich zum X570 machen
4x4 GB RAM 3000 MHz
Corsair CX 750M 
Vega 64 Powercolor - hier ebenfalls, die RX 5700 XT ist ja ziemlich (theoretisch) gleich schnell wie die V64
LC Power 995B
120 M.2 + 240 SATA + HDD

Mein Test würde folgende Punkte enthalten:

Bei der RX 5700 XT

-Unboxing
-Lautstärke und Temperaturen
-Optik (RGB Software usw.)
-natürlich Spieletests
-Undervolting und Übertaktung
-Treiber
-Leistungsvergleich zur Vega 64

Beim X570

-Unboxing
-Lautstärke Chipsatzlüfter
-Zubehör
-BIOS
-Software
-OC
-RGB 
-VRMs

Ich betreibe außerdem einen kleinen YouTube-Kanal und habe das nötige Equipment (Lumix GX80) um einen gutes Video zu machen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen die Hardware testen zu können. Ich bin hier in diesem Forum leider nicht so aktiv, jedoch habe ich in anderen Foren ein paar Tausend Beiträge...


----------



## mangel76 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich auch mal wieder für einen Hardware-Test. Das Bundle ist einfach zu gut .

Ich baue schon seit fast 30 Jahren PCs selbst zusammen, habe entsprechend viel Erfahrung damit. Mein derzeitiges System basiert auch auf AMD-Hardware: Gigabyte X570 UD mit 37000X und eine Vega 64, beides gekühlt mit einer Custom-Wasserkühlung. Dazu gibt es 2x16GB 3200CL14 RAM und 1x1TB Samsung 960EVO/1x2TB Intel 660p SSD sowie 2x1TB HDD als Datengrab. Die Bildausgabe erfolgt an 2 WQHD/144 Hz-Monitoren und der Ton kommt aus dem Katana von Creative, welches per optischem SPDIF angeschlossen ist. Alles steckt in einem Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro White Edition und wird von einem Corsair RM 750x in weiß befeuert.

Das Gigabyte-Mainboard stammt ursprünglich auch aus einem Produkttest, nachdem mein MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon nicht mehr mit übertaktetem RAM starten wollte. Leider ist dieses Mainboard recht beschränkt was die Anschlüsse angeht. So musste ich für die zweite SSD eine PCIe-Steckkarte verbauen und eine Soundkarte für den optischen Ausgang. Da käme das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi gerade recht mit seinen vielfältigen Anschlüssen. Die 5700XT würde ich auch gerne gegen meine V64 mit Undervolting und Overclocking testen.

Bild- und Videoequipment sind vorhanden. Die LED-Spielerein würde ich sicher testen, interessieren mich aber weniger. Ich habe lieber ein cleanes System mit möglichst wenig BlingBling. Daher gefällt mir die Gaming X auch vom Design her sehr gut und sie würde super in mein Case passen. Neben den üblichen Spieletests würde ich mir auch den Verbrauch des Systems im Idle und unter Last ansehen sowie Einbau und Softwareinstallation bewerten.

Aktuell bin ich zu Hause im Home Office. Da käme mir so eine Bastelaufgabe gerade recht .

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## nini0815racer (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo,
da ich Ihre Zeitschrift schon seit irgendwann  2000 verfolge bin ich mal ganz heiß auf so einen Test. Ich bin seit den 90er Jahren durchgenhend bis Heute ein AMD CPU Jünger mit allen auf und ab`s, muß aber zugeben auch schon mal eine GPU von NVidia benutzt zu haben.
Ich Teste sehr gerne neue Hardware zur Zeit habe ich einen Zweitrechner mit Ryzen 5 3400G der hauptsächlich für Office und Interrnet benutzt wird. Zur Zeit läuft dort eine MSI RX5500XT 8Gb Grafikkarte um die Spieletauglichkeit zu testen.
Dieser hat folgende Komponenten:
Motherboard MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU Ryzen 5 3400G
Cooling Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2
GPU entweder integrierté Vega11 oder eine MSI RX5500XT 8Gb
Ram 2x4 Crucial Ballistik
Netzteil Be Quiet 530 Watt modular
SSD Samsung 750 EVO 500Gb
SSD Crucial 256 Gb
Gehäuse Be Quiet Pure Base 500 

Mein Gamerechner umfasst folgende Komponenten:
CPU Ryzen 5 2600X
Cooling Corsair H100 Wasserkühlung
Ram 2x8 Gb Hyper X 3200
Board NSI X470 Gaming Plus
GPU Asus Vega 64 Rog Strix OC ( undervoltet)
SSD NVME Sandisk extrem Pro 500 Gb
SSD Samsung 760 EVO 500 Gb
HDD Samsung 1000 Gb
Netzteil Be Quiet 530 Watt modular
Gehäuse Be Quiet Dark Base 700

Was habe ich vor ? Erst einmal die meiste gut lauffähige Leistung herauszuholen - dabei immer im Hintergrund die Laustärke des Systems. Was will ich mit dem Rechner anstellen - natürlich gamen alles was mir und meinem Sohn unter die Finger kommt. Als zweites mache ich nebenbei Fotos für ein Autohaus, gebraucht und Neuwagen für einige Internetportale, also Bildbearbeitung und das hauptsächlich mit Photochop und Rahmenbearbeitung mit Powerpoint nach Hersteller Vorgaben. 
MfG

Nini


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich doch etwas mit mir selbst ringen musste, ob ich mich als Moderator (und damit mit einer etwas anderen Beziehung zur PCGH-Redaktion) überhaupt für diesen Lesertest bewerben soll. Zu leicht sind im Falle der Fälle Vorwürfe bzgl. einer Bevorzugung in den Raum gestellt. Aber da ich hier ja nicht nur in Form meiner Funktion für Forum, sondern auch als ganz normales Mitglied dieser Community unterwegs bin und dieser Lesertest genau das ist, wonach ich in Zeiten von #StayHome lechze, will ich mein Glück dann doch mal versuchen - auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass die Redaktion hier eine faire Auswahl der Kandidaten treffen wird.

Was MSI hier für den Lesertest zusammenpackt, ist ein wahrlich feines Paket. Als Techniknerd, bei dem schon das eine oder andere AM4-Board rumliegt, reizt mich dieser Lesertest umso mehr: Mit MSI würde ich tatsächlich einen weiteren Hersteller in die Reihen aufnehmen, dem ich bei meiner Hobbytesterei bisweilen noch keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken konnte. Was ich mir hierfür vorstelle:

- Da man von den Komponenten ja schon in zahlreichen Reviews die klassischen Unboxings und FPS findet, würde ich mich für den Lesertest auf die *Produktvorstellungen im Detail* konzentrieren. Das beinhaltet insbesondere auch* Teardowns und die Analyse der verbauten Komponenten* für Mainboard und Grafikkarte (Quasi der Nerdfaktor  )

 - Natürlich sollen aber auch *Leistungswerte* des Gesamtpakets nicht fehlen (gängige und aktuelle Spiele inklusive eines UHD-Monitors sind hierfür vorhanden und der PCGH-Benchmarkparcour ist mir auch nicht gänzlich fremd – Kudos an Raff für seine „So bencht die PCGH“ - Artikel)

- Ein Blick auf *Temperaturen und Leistungsaufnahme*: Je nachdem was sich als Ryzen 3000 im Paket finden wird, steht mir aus meinem Bestand auch noch ein Ryzen 9 3900X zur Verfügung, um der Hauptplatine auch bei großer Last einmal auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Dabei können Temperaturen sowohl mit Luftkühler, sowie im „semipassiven“ Betrieb mit einem Wasserkühler mit entsprechender Methodik ermittelt werden.

- Evtl. lassen sich in der Testzeit auch ein paar *praktische Tipps* für das Setup ableiten. Dieser Punkt wäre für mich vor allem auch im Bereich Tuning zu sehen, was bei uns im PCGHX auch jeher eine äußerst wichtige Rolle einnimmt. 

Ein Bild meiner doch immer umfangreich ausfallenden, textlichen sowohl fotografischen Verrenkungen kann man sich übrigens schon in einigen anderen, selbst initiierten, Lesertests machen. Das lässt sicherlich auch einen praktischen Eindruck bzgl. Ausdruck und Rechtschreibung zu.

[Extreme-Review] ASUS Crosshair VI Hero - Optimale Basis für Ryzen?
[Extreme-Review] ASUS RoG Zenith Extreme  - Endlich wieder AMD-HEDT von ASUS.


----------



## Suffwurst (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mir als Tester für das Set.

Mein aktuelles Setup besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU 2700x mit einem Arctic Freezer Xtreme
16 GB Aegis 3000 Dual Kit
GTX 1080 
Seasonic 600 Watt Focus Plus Gold 
MX 500 SSD und einige HDD sowie ODD Laufwerke

Mein Setup befindet sich in einem Zalman Z3 Plus.

Ich würde gerne mit dem System alltags Unterschiede mir anschauen auch was die Kompatibilität und Performance unter diversen Videoschnittprogrammen angeht. Oftmals hat man ja Themen wie  openCL versus CUDA Unterstützung etc. Klar werde ich auch Standard Benches zum vergleich. Gerne möchte ich auch mal testen wie man die Komponenten im besten Sweetspot betreiben kann und hier den Stromverbrauch mit Benchmarks laufen lassen. 
Meine GTX 1080 von Inno3D habe ich durch Undervolting um einiges effizienter bekommen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen bei dem Test aufgewählt zu werden um hier viele viele Themen aus meinem Hobby Alltag mit einfließen zu lassen.

Für Fotos ist meine D5100 schon bereit.  Zu meiner IT-Leidenschaft kann ich nur sagen das ich mit einem Amiga 500 angefangen habe und mittlerweile wie oben zu lesen angekommen bin. Meine PCs waren bis heute nie komplett Rechner.

Viele viele Grüße


----------



## DonCamilo01 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,
Ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne bei euch bewerben, um diese Produkte zu Testen. 
Ich baue PCs sehr gerne und schreibe sehr viele Sachtexte. 
Es wäre vielleicht noch erwähnenswert, dass ich schon sehr viel erfahrung mit Hardware habe (ca. 5 Jahre) und einen Klimatisierbaren Raum besitze. 
Zur verfügung würden mir zum Testen 16gb DDR4 Gskill Aegis mit 3000MHZ Dual Kit, ein Corsair RM650X Netzteil und als Gehäuse das Fractal Design Meshify S2 DTG stehen.
Ich würde diese Produkte nach Verpackung, Optik, Funktion, Gschwindigkeit, usw. testen. Dabei werden alle wichtigen Werte wie CPU und GPU Tackt sowie auch Temperaturen von CPU, GPU, Mosfets..., angeben. 
Mich würde es sehr erfreuen, wenn ich zum Testen ausgewählt werde, da ich die nächsten Paar Wochen fast nichts zu tun habe. 
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück !!!
L.g. DonCamilo01


----------



## Edgecution (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Ich würde mich auch gern bewerben.
Der Test kommt wie gerufen, da ich zuletzt vor 2 Jahren meinen PC aktualisiert habe. Ebenfalls hat dort, die Möglichkeit eines Produkttests, den Stein ins Rollen gebracht und daher wird es mal wieder Zeit. Auch weil meine 1080 extremes Spulenfiepen hat, würde ich sie endlich gerne loswerden. Manuell takten und Lüfterconfig ist auch keine Dauerlösung. Verkaufen ist auch schlecht, da dann jemand anderes das Problem hat. 
Damals woanders lustigerweise auch das MSI Gaming, aber in der X-370 Version, getestet. Video war da auch vorhanden, aber noch sehr Amateurhaft, wäre also kein Problem.  MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON Testers ...-Post 99667 (Proof: Username)
Und das ich damals Vollzeitjob + Studium nebenbei laufen hatte und jetzt bis Juni gar nichts zu tun habe. ^^ Wäre also auch eine nette Beschäftigung.

Mein aktuelles System ist demnach ca, 2,5 Jahre alt.
- Ryzen 5 1600 (oc)
- MSI Gaming x370
- 16 GB Vengeance DDR4
- GTX 1080 von EVGA SC2
- SSD MX 300 
- Moddinggehäuse, AiO Wasserkühlung und andere Sekundärprodukte verbaut.

Ich würde dann evtl. vor oder während dem Test die anderen Komponenten noch aufstocken, um vielleicht ein Vergleich zu bringen. Genaue Vorgehensweise müsste noch geplant werden.

Mein neues System wäre dann.
- Ryzen (Testprodukt)
- MSI Gaming x570 (Testprodukt)
- 16 GB Vengeance DDR4 + nochmal 16 GB dazu = 32 GB
- Radeon 5700XT Gaming (Testprodukt)
- Samsung Evo Plus 970
- Das ein oder andere Modding Upgrade, um in der Sache für die Zukunft erstmal wieder Up to Date zu sein.

Die Arbeit mit den üblichen Produkten wie Photoshop oder Word bzw. die ganzen Auslesetools sind mir bekannt. Was ich alles mache, muss wie gesagt, dann geplant werden. Hat ja noch einige Tage Zeit, falls man gewinnt, bis die Sachen da sind. Allerdings würde ich nicht sooo tief ins Detail gehen, sondern eher an den Durchschnittsverbraucher gerichtet. Overclocking, Lautstärke und Temperaturen natürlich ebenfalls, allerdings nicht "auf Krampf" versuchen den letzten MHz rauskratzen, sondern Grundempfehlungen für die Allgemeinheit.

Das wäre erstmal der Plan, der mir spontan einfallen würde. Habe es auch nur entdeckt, weil ich grad mal die PCGH Schnäppchen durchgeklickt habe, um ggf. günstig an neue Komponenten zu kommen, bevor ich das hier gesehen habe. Sehe ich irgenwie als Schicksal.  Dann warte ich nun lieber noch 2 Wochen. 

Trotzdem viel Erfolg an alle.


----------



## CoolingFan (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGHx-Team,

ein interessantes Thema, ich freue mich darauf mitzumachen.

Ich beschäfte mich seit meiner frühesten Jugend mit PCs und hab schon vor 30 Jahren mein erstes Netzteil zerstört (Watt? wat ist datt?  )
Inzwischen besitze ich ein fundiertes Wissen im Bereich IT aufgrund meiner Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker und verbringe dennoch viel Zeit mit dem Hobby.
Auch der Austausch und das Upgrade von Hardware funktioniert inzwischen.

Über die Jahre waren viele unterschiedliche CPUs, Mainboards und Grafikkarten in Gebrauch und wurden ausgiebig getestet. 
Beginnend bei den 286ern von AMD ging es zu den Prozessoren von Intel. Inzwischen wieder bei AMDs Ryzen 1700 angekommen gab es doch einige CPUs aus beiden Lagern.
Jedoch stets ohne öffentliche Tests und Reviews, aber reizen würde es mich schon.

Mein jetziges Setup ist folgendes:
Thermaltake Core X71 Tempered Glass Edition
MSI X370 Gaming Pro
AMD Ryzen 1700
Antec Quecksilber 360 All-in-One Wasserkühlung
Sapphire Nitro Pulse RX5700xt
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
4K 32"BenQ-Monitor
FHD 23"IIyama-Monitor im Verbund.
650 Watt-Netzteil von BeQuit

Neben der Nutzung des Systems zum Spielen und Entspannen wird es zwischendurch auch für meine Arbeit genutzt zum Testen im Bereich der Virtualisierung / Containern.

Zur Vorbereitung werden die bisherigen Komponenten als Vergleichswerte erfasst.
Beginnen werde ich mit dem Auspacken und der Wiedergabe des Ersten Eindrucks. 
Anschließend wird der Zusammenbau der Komponenten durchgeführt und beschrieben/aufgenommen. Nach einer Funktionsprüfung das BIOS beschrieben und bewertet. Neben der Aktualität und den vorhandenen Voreinstellungen werden dann notwendige Änderungen vorgenommen um zu überprüfen inwieweit das Mainboard die Wasserkühlung und die vorhandenen Lüfter einstellt. Gegebenenfalls wird korrigiert und optimiert.
Darauf folgt eine Überprüfung der Leistungsfähigkeit mit einigen Spielen aus diversen Genres mit verschiedenen Einstellungen sowohl in FHD als auch in 4K. 
Im Fazit wird nochmals erklärt wie sich die Grafikkarte im Vergleich zu der Sapphire schlägt und wie gut das Gesamtpaket als Aufrüstung zu meinem bisherigen System steht.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern an der Auslosung viel Glück und Spaß,
aber vor allem bleibt Gesund!
CoolingFan


----------



## LThomas1998 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Wie alle hier, bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.

Nun zu meiner Hardware erfahrung und wie alles begann.

Den 1. PC habe ich "Geschenkt bekommen" da er eigentlich ein fall für den Müll war.
Dieser startete manchmal und manchmal eben nicht.
Da ich diesen Repariert habe, wurde er mir glücklicherweise geschenkt (Baujahr 2008 denke ich) und somit fing das Aufrüsten und experimentieren an -> mal eine 9800GTX+ rein mit 512MB und 2 GB DDR2 Ram.
Somit war für mich damals der perfekte Intel Pentium 4 Gaming PC fertig.

Den 2. PC habe ich dann mit hilfe eines "Aufrüstkits" (Athlon ii X2 215, Biostar MCP6PB M2+ und 2 oder 4 GB DDR 2) alleine zusammengebaut.
Da ich damals noch Schüler war, kam aus Geldmangel die 9800GTX+ noch zum einsatz.
2014 habe ich den PC mit einem Phenom ii X4 945 (95W wegen TDP Limit vom Mainboard), einer Asus GTX 770 DirectCU II OC 2GB und 2x 4GB DDR2 aufgerüstet.
JA, für AMD gab es 4GB DDR2 Riegel (Weil AM2/AM2+ auch DDR3 unterstützung hatte), diese haben jedoch auf Intel boards nicht funktioniert.
Das, was ich jetzt anders machen würde ist, immer die Grafikkarte mit mehr Speicher kaufen (gab damals auch eine 4GB version), auch wenn man noch ein Monat warten muss.
Hier die Specs von 2014:
Phenom ii X4 945 @ 3Ghz / 8 GB @ 800Mhz DDR 2 / Crucial M 550 120GB SSD / 500GB HDD / Biostar MCP6PB M2+ /
Asus GTX 770 DirectCU II OC 2GB / 450 Watt Be Quiet! / Samsung syncmaster 750s / Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Nun mein 3. und somit auch aktueller PC.
Prozessor: 7700K mit Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: ASRock Z270M-ITX/ac
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 DUAL RANK

Festplatten:
1x Samsung NVME SSD 960 EVO 250GB mit 3,2GB/s lesen
1x SanDisk SSD Plus 240GB
1x SanDisk SSD Plus 1TB

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC 6G
Netzteil: CORSAIR RMx Series RM850x 2018
Gehäuse: BitFenix Colossus M Mini-ITX schwarz
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
Monitore: 3x DELL S2417DG 144Hz (165HZ OC) 1440P mit G-Sync und 1 Full HD Fernseher

Hatte auch mal eine GTX 1070, diese hatte ich mit einem Powermod betrieben und funktionierte auch perfekt.
Beim Gehäusewechsel auf mein aktuelles, ist das Flüssigmetall auf der Grafikkarte leider etwas verlaufen und dadurch habe ich die Karte geschrottet.
Nun habe ich die GTX 1060 mit nur 6GB.
Diese habe ich mir zugelegt, da ich mindestens 4 anschlüsse für Displays benötige -> 3x DELL S2417DG 144 Hz (165 HZ OC) 1440P mit G-Sync und 1 Full HD Fernseher
Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass die Grafikkarte sehr Schwach ausgefallen ist, wenn man die Monitore betrachtet.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich mit einem Monitor und der 1070er mit der Spieleleistung sehr zufrieden war.
Ich habe noch 2 weitere gesucht, um mit 3 Monitoren den Workflow zu steigern. Damit es nicht so Zusammengewürfelt aussieht wollte ich unbedingt noch 2 gleiche, wie der Zufall es so will, habe ich diese Preiswert bekommen.

In den letzten 2 Monaten ist mir der Gedanke gekommen, einen Streaming channel zu eröffnen, jedoch ist das mit dieser Hardware nicht möglich.
Wenn ich sowas mache, dann mind. 1440p 60 hz mit OBS und dem Programm Facerig.
Facerig alleine benötigt beim 7700K schon etwa 20% auslastung.


Kurz gesagt:

Ich behaupte von mir selber, dass ich alle anforderungen erfülle und auch genügend erfahrung mitbringe.
Als pluspunkt kann ich noch anführen, dass die Hardware auch nach dem Testen noch sehr gefordert wird und ich bei den Chip Herstellern unparteiisch bin.

Die Fotos sind auch leicht zu machen, da ich ein modernes Smartphone besitze, wegen den Zeichen mache ich mir auch keine sorgen, da einige Benchmarks existieren und ich auf das Thema ob sich ein upgrade/neukauf auszahlt bzw. lohnt auch gerne eingehen möchte.


----------



## Alpenschütze (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen, Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Gerne möchte ich mich hiermit für diesen Test bewerben. Seit Jahren baue ich privat wie beruflich PC´s für Verwandte/Bekannte und Kunden um oder zusammen.

Mein aktueller PC  besteht aus diesen Komponenten und ist gleichzeitig dann auch mein Testsystem. Da ich seit Jahren mit Intel & nVidia "fahre", wäre das eine super Gelegenheit auch das andere Ufer mal zu testen

InWin 101 Tower, mit 4x 120mm LED Lüfter
Gigabyte Z390 Designare Mainboard
Intel Core i9-9900K mit AlphaCool WaKü
16 GB Patriot DDR3000
Intel Optane Memory H10 32GB+512GB SSD
Samsung 850 m.2 1TB SSD
2x MSI Armor GTX1070 im SLI-Verbund
Seasonic Prime SnowSilent 750W

dazu noch ein 32" Asus ROG XG32VQ Monitor

Wie Ihr anhand der Bauteile seht, lege ich sehr viel Wert auf Qualität und der Preis steht nicht immer an vorderster Stelle, sondern die Leistung bzw. Kompatibilität.

Die meiste Zeit verbringe mit Strategiespielen (WoT, Anno 2070/2205, Siedler 7, etc.) und würde dementsprechend die Tests auf Gaming auslegen. Natürlich gibt es in meiner Spielesammlung auch Titel wie FarCry 3/4 oder verschiedene TombRaider-Versionen.

Leider zwingt uns die aktuelle Situation zum Zuhause bleiben, aber somit hätte ich jede Menge Zeit zum Testen. Mit sozialen Kanälen kann ich nicht dienen, aber mit der Kamera umzugehen weis ich 

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr euch für mich entscheidet.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße aus der Alpenregion
Jürgen


----------



## Aitzi2811 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Servus liebes PCGH Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für diesen Produkttest.
Mein Name ist Florian, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich schon seitdem ich ca. 13 Jahre alt bin mit PC-Hardware. Zu dieser Zeit kam der 1. PC und 2017 baute ich mir zu Zeit des Black Friday Sales einen neuen PC. Seit ich 15 bin gehe ich zudem in eine HTL. Hier in Österreich ist das eine höhere technische Schule (5 Jahre mit Matura (Abitur)) mit Programmier bzw. Wirtschaftshintergrund. Dadurch habe ich auch mit leistungshungrigen Programmen in Microsoft Visual Studio, sowie Android Studio etc. zu tun, die natürlich idealerweise in den Test einfließen könnten. Außerdem bin ich hardwaremäßig immer auf dem neuesten Stand, da ich immer Reviews zu den Themen kucke sowie Tests durchlese.
Eure Videos/Tests natürlich auch  !

meine derzeitige Hardware ist:

AMD Ryzen 1600x
MSI X470 Gaming Plus
Nvidia GTX 1080 Gigabyte G1 Edition
16 GB DDR4 2666MHZ Corsair RAM
Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi Luftkühler
be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W 
be quiet! Pure Base 500
Asus MG278Q 144HZ 1440p

Es wäre echt sehr interessant und eine super neue Erfahrung so einen Produkttest zu verfassen. 

In meinen Test würde einfließen:
-	Unboxing, Haptik, Optik der Verpackung sowie 
        Hardware selbst
-	Einbau der Hardware bzw. Zusammenbau des 
       Testsystems
-	Installieren aktueller Treiber sowie Einstellungen im 
        BIOS
-	Tests einiger Spiele wie zB. CSGO, Witcher 3, Red Dead 
        Redemption 2, Call of Duty uvm.
-	Tests von Programmiersoftware, sowie Benchmark 
        Scores
-	Tests zu Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten 
-	Test zu Übertaktung, falls erlaubt
-	Charts zu:
                   o	Geräusch und Wärmeentwicklung unter 
                             Last/Idle
                   o	Frames per second in Spielen
-	Vergleich mit bestehender Hardware Ryzen 1600x und 
       GTX 1080 wäre sicher interessant!
-	Fazit
-     einiges davon in Video-Form!

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und bleibt alle gesund in dieser Zeit!!

LG Florian aus Österreich


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Msi Bundle Test bewerben.

Ich habe 25 Jahre Erfahrungen mit PC und Hardware, das fing an mit C64 und ging dann immer weiter.

Danach kam 486 bis hin zu nun aktueller Hardware.

Nun meine Systeme:
.
.
Intel 3770k 

Z77 Asrock Mainboard 

16 GB Corsair Ram 

AMD HD 7870 

Samsung 860 Evo

Bequiet e9 480 Watt
.
.
.
.

Ryzen 1500x

Gigabyte B350 Gaming

16 GB 3000 MHz Corsair Ram 

Bequiet L8 580 Watt

Nvidia 960 4 GB Zotak 
.
.
.
.
Intel 8700k

Asrock Z370 Gaming K6

G-skill 3866 MHz Ram 

Rtx 2080 Palit Jetstream

Creative Soundblaster Z

Bequiet P10 550 Watt 

Samsung M.2 970 Evo

Samsung M.2 960 Evo 


Durch viel testen und probieren kenne ich mich auch mit Übertakten der Komponenten aus.

Würde mich freuen auch mal andere Hardware zu testen.

Da AMD mittlerweile bei den Rx 5000 eine gute Figur macht bin ich schon gespannt sie vielleicht mal selbst testen zu können.

Mfg


----------



## fipS09 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo,

nach längerer Zeit versuche ich nochmal mein Glück, natürlich wie immer komplett uneigennützig. 

Ich heiße Philipp, bin 27 Jahre alt und studiere Informatik, zum Testzeitpunkt befinde ich mich im sechsten Semester. Meinen ersten PC habe ich im Alter von 13 Jahren zusammengeschraubt, damals noch unter der Anleitung meines Vaters. Das Interesse für Computerhardware war geboren und ist seitdem auch nicht verschwunden.

Aktuelle besteht meine Hardware aus:

> AMD Ryzen 1700X, gekühlt durch einen Brocken 3
> ASUS X370 Prime Pro
> 16 GB GSkill Flare X RAM
> Sapphire R9 380X
> 240GB SanDisk SATA SSD
> BeQuiet E10 500Watt CM
> Fractal Design Define R5 Black
> ACER 1080p 144hz Monitor + Acer 75hz Monitor + Philips 4K TV

Mein Fokus bezüglich Gaming liegt klar auf kompetitiven Multiplayer Spielen, wo es mir vorrangig darum geht möglichst hohe FPS Zahlen in einer Auflösung von 1080p zu erreichen. Selbiges würde ich gerne ausgiebig mit der 5700XT Gaming X testen und dabei insbesondere die Lautstärke sowie die Temperaturen beobachten. Auch die hier im Forum oft beschriebenen Treiberprobleme würde ich sehr gerne versuchen nachzustellen.
Selbstverständlich befindet sich auch das ein oder andere aktuelle Singleplayer Spiel in meiner Bibliothek und es ist ein 4K TV vorhanden, um die Grafikkarte auch abseits des High-FPS Szenarios auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.
Synthetische Benchmarks würden ebenso in meinen Test einfließen, gegebenenfalls inkl. Undervolting und mit stabilem Overclocking.

Beim Mainboard läge das Hauptaugenmerk meines Tests auf der Konnektivität, insbesondere die Performance des integrierten WIFI Moduls würde ich gerne in Kombination mit meinem Netgear R7000 testen und mit einer herkömmlichen günstigen PCIe Lösung vergleichen. Interessant wäre für mich auch die Kühllösung des X570 Chipsatz, sowie deren Lautstärke.
Außerdem würde ich gerne testen ob mein Arbeitsspeicher, welcher mir trotz Samsung B-Dies in Overwatch Probleme bei 3200 Mhz bereitet, vielleicht durch den Wechsel von Mainboard und Prozessor mit selbiger Taktfrequenz stabil läuft.
Dies würde ich sowohl mit einem neuen Ryzen 3000, sowie der Vergleichbarkeit halber auch mit meinem aktuellen 1700X testen.
Ein weiteres interessantes Detail wäre für mich auch die RGB Beleuchtung inkl. der dazugehörigen Programme von MSI, wo ich mir gerne ansehen würde inwiefern dort Unterschiede gegenüber der Konkurrenz aus dem Hause ASUS bestehen.
Die integrierte Audio Lösung von MSI würde ich ebenfalls gerne testen, sowohl per Toslink am AVR, als auch über Klinke mit einem Beyerdynamic Custom Studio. Hier wäre jedoch maximal eine subjektive Einschätzung möglich, professionelles Equipment ist in diesem Bereich leider nicht vorhanden.
Auch hier gilt das ich gerne synthetische Benchmarks insbesondere im Vergleich zu meinem alten Board in den Test einfließen lassen würde, sprich

> MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Ryzen 1700X vs ASUS X370 Prime Pro + Ryzen 1700X
> MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Ryzen 3000 vs ASUS X370 Prime Pro + Ryzen 3000

Sowohl für das Mainboard als auch für die Grafikkarte gilt das ich gerne einen gesonderten Abschnitt zur User Experience verfassen würde. Angefangen vom Unboxing, über den Einbau, bis hin zur Treiberinstallation.
Gerne möchte ich auch ein Video zu meinem Test aufnehmen, dafür - und natürlich für weitere Fotos - steht mir eine Canon EOS 1100D zur Verfügung.


MfG und viel Glück an alle Bewerber, Philipp


----------



## PHIIX (30. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Tag, ich würde mich gerne als Tester für die Produkte bewerben.
Momentan nutze ich folgendes System:
i7-4790k (geköpft @4,8 GHz)
32 GB DDR3 1866MHz
Gigabyte Z97x-UD3H 
RX 580 Strix
500 W Pure Power 11 CM
Dark Base 700
H115i Pro

Ich habe bereits viel Erfahrung im Zusammenbau von Computern (beruflich und privat) und habe schon öfters für mich privat ältere Hardware getestet. Aufgrund des fehlenden Budgets konnte ich allerdings nie wirklich moderne Komponenten auf den Prüfstand stellen. Deshalb würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn ich nun endlich die Gelegenheit dazu bekäme. 

Mein Test würde wahrscheinlich mit einem Unboxing der Komponenten beginnen, bei welchem ich auch genauer auf das vorhandene Zubehör eingehen möchte. Danach werde ich einige Tests in Spielen (GTA5, Battlefield 5,Assassins Creed Odyssey...) und Benchmarks (3D Mark) durchführen. Daraufhin möchte ich mir die einzelnen Kühlkörper von Grafikkarte und Mainboard demontieren und genauer anschauen. Im Zuge dessen werde ich auch ein subjektives Feedback meinerseits zur Geräuschkulisse der Komponenten (insbesondere zum Lüfter auf der PCH). Als letzten Punkt würde ich dann noch auf die Verarbeitung und etwaige Mängel zu sprechen kommen, bevor ich mein endgültiges Fazit formuliere.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Martin


----------



## chill_eule (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo @PCGH und @MSI!

Ich bewerbe mich sonst nicht auf solche Anzeigen, da ich mir nie Chancen ausrechne...

Mich würde ehrlich gesagt auch nur die GPU interessieren, da mein restliches System schon relativ neu ist und zudem auch aus einem Ryzen 3000 CPU und einem MSI Board besteht:

*AMD Ryzen 3600X
MSI X570-A Pro
2x Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau 8Gb 3200Mhz CL16-18-1*8 (natürlich übertaktet )
*256Gb ADATA SX6000PNP* als Systemplatte
+ diverse HDDs und eine
*Crucial MX500 CT500MX500SSD1* als Spiele-SSD
Das ganze in einem *be quiet! Dark Base 700* mit 4x 140mm Lüftern
Die CPU wird durch einen *Ben Nevis Advanced* gekühlt.
Befeuert wird das ganze durch ein *600W be quiet! System Power *9 

Man sieht, das System ist relativ neu und doch keinesfalls High-End... Mehr gab das Konto nicht her zu dem Zeitpunkt.

Seit mitte 2019 verbaut ist eine Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ (als Ersatz für eine defekte Radeon HD7850 Ghz Edition von HIS )

Allerdings habe ich grad vor 4 Wochen einen neuen Monitor gekauft, mit 27" 1440p (inkl. Freesync). (Verdammte geschenkte MM Gutscheine )
Vorher waren es 24" @1080p...
Meine "krasse" neue GPU à la RX580 ist also schon wieder am Limit 

Deswegen bewerbe ich mich auch nur für die Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X 
Der Rest meines Systems ist auf etliche Jahre genug... 
Könnte zum testen auch nur wenig an aktuellen AAA Titel beitragen, denn mein Gaming-Horizont ist eher gemächlich, eher Rückwärts gerichtet und vor allem eher entspanntes Siedeln und Aufbauen, statt 144+ FPS Online-Games wie CS:GO und ähnlichem (wo ich mit meiner RX580 wohl noch besser klarkommen würde, als bei meinen aktuellen Lieblingsgames ) 
Dank des neuen und größeren Monitors würde ich liebend gern eine neue GPU testen, falls ihr daran Interesse habt.
Aktuell zocke ich, was ich also zum testen verwenden könnte, Aufbau/Strategie/WiSim Titel wie z.B. Cities Skylines, Anno XXXX, Civilization VI und Civ BE, Planet Coaster und ähnliches. Dazu kommen gern immer noch mal das xte durchzocken von Deus Ex: HR und Deus Ex: MD oder solchen Klassikern wie Diablo 3 oder Starcraft 2 

ALSO: Wenn euer Leser-Test sich tatsächlich nur auf das Bundle bezieht, dann müsste ich meinen ganzen Rechner schon wieder umbauen 
Falls ihr gewillt seid, einem erstmaligem Test-Leser nur die Graka zur Verfügung zu stellen, wäre ich bereit!
Ich habe zwar in der "Corona-Zeit" kein Home-Office, da ich im Einzelhandel tätig bin und versuche mit meinen Kollegen, die letzte Verteidigungslinie aufrecht zu erhalten, aber für einen ausführlichen Test mit vorher/nachher Vergleich in diversen Games/Benchmarks inkl. Temperaturentwicklung und Leistungsaufnahme würde ich Zeit finden 

MfG und (in Hamburg sagt man) Tschüß

Eule

PS: Erstaunlich viele Neuanmeldungen heute


----------



## MC-Daniel (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Ich teste gerne, oft Zerlege ich auch Teile um sie genauer zu untersuchen. Würde gerne einen ausfürlichen Test machen. Bei dem ich Temparatur, Anschlüsse, Timings, Kompatibilität und Leistung testen kann. 

Aktuelles System:
Corsair Obsidian 1000D
AMD Ryzen R9 3900X
MSI X470 Gaming Pro
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB  DDR4
2x Intel 660P 1000GB M.2 SSD
6x Silicon Power Ace A55 1000GB Sata SSD
750 Watt Modecom Volcano Modular 80+ Gold
Zotac Nvidia GTX 1080 Mini
Natürlich alles Wassergekühlt vom Alphacool Eisbär und Eiswolf mit 4x 480er Radiatoren.

2. System:
Im selben Corsair Obsidian 1000D
AMD Ryzen R7 2700X
ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/AC
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB  DDR4
Intel 660P 1000GB M.2 SSD
4x Samsung 860 QVO 1000GB
600 Watt Corsair SF Series SF600 Modular 80+ Gold
Zotac Nvidia GTX 750TI
Natürlich auch Wassergekühlt vom Alphacool Eisbär mit 240er Radiator.


----------



## Armynator (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Okay, dann will ich es auch mal versuchen.

Ich benutze seit Jahren einen i7-6700k und eine GTX 1080, zusammen mit einer 970 Evo von Samsung. Das funktioniert zum Spielen noch ganz gut und ist eigentlich ziemlich uninteressant.
Viel mehr reizt mich die Verwendung der Hardware in einer Linux 'Workstation', auch im Direktvergleich mit Windows. So wie ich das sehe, eigenen sich die neueren Ryzen Modelle (je nach Anzahl der Kerne) hervorragend für Spieleentwickler, da sie (neben dem Spiele spielen) auch recht gut mit schwereren Aufgaben umgehen können, die bei der Entwicklung eben anfallen.

In dem Bereich würde ich folgende Dinge gerne mal ordentlich durchtesten, und mit meinem aktuellen System vergleichen:
- C++ Engine kompilierung mit allen Kernen/Threads
- C# Kompilierungsdauer in gängigen Spiele Engines (Unity 2019, Unity 2020, Godot)
- C# DLL Importzeit in Unity 2019, 2020 und Godot
- Textur Importzeit (Komprimierung und Umwandlung in verschiedene Formate) in Unity 2019, Unity 2020 und Godot
- PhysX 4.1 (3d Physik Engine von Nvidia) Performance mit und ohne GPU Beschleunigung
- Box2D (2d Physik Engine, Open Source) Performance mit und ohne Multithreading
- Bullet (3d Physik Engine, Open Source) Performance ohne GPU Beschleunigung
- Vulkan vs OpenGL vs DirectX 11 vs DirectX 12 in Unity, Vulkan und OpenGL auch unter Linux zum Vergleich
- Performance von generellen Positionsberechnungen (32-bit Floats) und häufig genutzen Funktionen in Spielen (Quadratwurzel, Sinus/Kosinus, RNG, ...)

Alle Tests würden unter nahezu gleichen Bedingungen (gleiche Compiler und Treiber) auf Linux und Windows durchgeführt werden. Interessant wäre auch ein Vergleich zur GTX 1080 im PhysX Bereich, um zu sehen, wie sich die GPU Beschleunigung mit AMD Karten verhält, falls diese denn damit überhaupt zum Laufen zu kriegen ist.
Neben den ausführlichen Benchmarks würde ich die Hardware natürlich auch in einer Produktionsumgebung nutzen. Dazu gehört neben der Spieleentwicklung auch das Spielen selbst.
Ich war mal im QA Team von War Thunder, daher will ich dort (und in X4: Foundations) die Performance im Vergleich zum i7-6700k mal durchtesten. Beide genannten Spiele sollten von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren, besonders X4 mit dem Vulkan Renderer. Die Vulkan Performance mit mehreren CPU Kernen würde mit im Allgemeinen mal interessieren, besonders auf Linux.
Ansonsten sind noch Einbau, Treiberinstallation (auf Windows und Linux), Lautstärke & Wärmeentwicklung, SSD & (W-)LAN Performance und Bluetooth Geschwindigkeit zu dokumentieren.

Eine Spiegelreflexkamera steht mir zur Verfügung. Ordentliche Bilder und Videos machen stellt also kein Problem dar. Technische Kentnisse und Interesse sind ausreichend vorhanden.
Der Themenbereich ist vielleicht etwas speziell, könnte für den ein oder anderen aber sicherlich interessant sein. Besonders dieses Nvidia + Linux vs AMD + Linux Thema sollte mal genauer untersucht werden. Vielleicht fährt Nvidia ja zu Unrecht so viel Kritik diesbezüglich ein. Vulkan vs DirectX (unter Berücksichtigung der CPU Kerne und AMD vs Nvidia) dürfte sogar ein massentaugliches Thema sein.


Diese Themen interessieren mich schon seit langem, werden aber selten ausführlich behandelt, wohl weil sie so speziell sind. Als Programmierer und Linux Nutzer könnte ich das alles selbst mal in die Hand nehmen, und die einzelnen Grundfunktionen, aus denen Spiele normalerweise bestehen, ausführlich durchtesten und dokumentieren. Vielleicht stellt sich ja heraus, dass AMD oder Linux mit bestimmten Dingen besser umgehen können, als Intel, Nvidia oder Windows.


----------



## billythekitt (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH & MSI-Team,


ich würde gern dieses Set mit MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X, dem MSI MPG Gaming Edge WIFI, und einer AMD Ryzen 3000er Serie CPU bestehend, für euch testen wollen. Was sollte mich dazu eignen? Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach der neusten Technik und Preis/Leistungskrachern. Habe auch schon einmal ein Test zur MSI GTX 1660 Super Gaming X für MSI getestet. Teste gern das Set aus Mainboard, GPU und CPU auf seine stärken oder schwächen. Gerne Teste ich auch das restliche Zubehör (falls vorhanden). Mache mich auch gerne schlau, was alles so in diesem hochwertigen Set der Firma MSI und AMD drinsteckt. Dabei gehe ich auch gern über den "normalen" Verbraucher hinaus und schaue auch mir einmal die Softwaretools genauer an. Wie schlägt sich die Performance im Alltagsbetrieb und im Overclocking, Wie Leise und Flott ist das die GPU und das Board. Wie schlägt sich die CPU in Verbindung mit einem neuen X570er Mainboard. Wie gut ist das UEFI für die neuen Ryzen 3000er CPUs optimiert. Wie schlägt sich die zusammen Arbeit mit allen Komponenten auf die Performance aus? Und, und und... Dabei gucke ich mir auch an, wie die Verarbeitung der Komponenten ist. Nun hoffe ich, dass ich euch überzeugen konnte und würde mich auch überaus freuen.
Zu meiner Person ist zu sagen: Ich bin 33 Jahre jung, arbeite als Systemadministrator in einem Zweiradhandel und bin auch begeisterter Gamer und Hardware Fetischist.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen und vielen Dank
Stefan.


----------



## Jiko (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: FÃ¼nf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hi Leute!

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal


> Gerne könnt ihr in eurem Testbericht ein Video integrieren, in dem Sie die MSI-Produkte oder bestimmte Testabläufe zeigen.


Aber absolut! Als Kommunikationsdesigner mit den Studienschwerpunkten in den Bereichen Fotografie und Film werde ich gerne ein Video dazu drehen! Möglicherweise wäre es effizienter, auch zwei zu drehen - einmal zum Mainboard und einmal zur Grafikkarte.



> Ihr kennt euch gut mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test der MSI-Hardware verfassen?


Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einige Rechner zusammengebaut, geupgradet und gerettet (für mich, für Freunde und die Firma) und behaupte, mich mit diesen gut auszukennen. Für meine letzten Eigenbauten muss ich sagen, dass ich auch immer bei MSI-Mainboards gelandet bin. Da würde ich wirklich gerne das Gaming Edge WiFi testen! Bei den Grafikkarten bin ich persönlich in den letzten Jahren immer in Richtung nVidia gewandert, daher wäre es auch interessant, wie "anders" AMD-Karten in der Handhabung sind.



> Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt dort am besten auch gleich mit an, mit welcher weiteren Hardware (Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler, Netzteil, Monitor) ihr die MSI-Produkte testen möchtet.



Erstmal meine Komponenten, die ich mit einbeziehen werde:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design ARC XL (großes Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster)
CPU-Kühler: Aorus Liquid Cooler 360
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 11 550W 80+ Gold
Monitor: iiyama 27" 1440p IPS-Display (27 L XUB2792QSU-B1) mit AMD Freesync
SSD: Hier würde ich mir dann noch eine PCIe-SSD zulegen, da ich hier ungerne die aus meinem laufenden System ziehen würde. 


Zu den Bedingungen:
(- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten haben und die Produkt selbstständig installieren können. 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.)
(1) Ich bin Mitglied in diesem Forum, (2) habe Erfahrung mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten und eine selbstständige Installation ist absolut kein Problem. (3) Ich habe in meinem Arbeitsalltag als Redakteur (im Musik-Bereich) mit ordentlicher Rechtschreibung zu tun und behaupte daher, dass auch das Schreiben eines Textes durchaus in meinen Kompetenzbereich fällt. (4) Gute digitale Fotos sollten kein Problem sein. In meinem Studium war die Fotografie mein Hauptfach und ich habe an der Hochschule als Foto-HiWi gearbeitet und vor meiner aktuellen Stelle als Redakteur war ich als Produktfotograf tätig (z. B. die Fotostrecke dieser Gitarre: Lag Tramontane T 170A | Rock Shop | Online Shop ).

Mein Tatwerkzeug für Foto und Video ist diese Kamera:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Objektive variieren je nach Anwendungszweck. 

Ergo zu meiner Eignung: Ich kenne mich mit der Hardware aus, kann schreiben, fotografieren und Videos drehen - und diese natürlich schneiden.


Mein Testablauf sieht dann etwa folgendermaßen aus:
- Verpackung, Lieferumfang, Anschlussmöglichkeiten, Look&Feel (= Spezifikationen / Was kann es?)
- Einbau, Installation (= Inbetriebnahme)
- Bios, zugehörige Software wie "Dragon Center" und "Afterburner" (= Einstellungen, Kontrollmöglichkeiten)
- Gaming - das Hauptziel dieser Ausrüstung, wenn man sich die Namen der Hardware ansieht. Wie weit kann ich die Einstellungen im 1440p-Gaming in welchem Spiel pushen? (Zum Vergleich schmeiße ich eine GTX 1070 ins Rennen.) 
Ich gehöre hier eher zur Gattung des Rollenspielers: Final Fantasy XV, Monster Hunter World: Iceborn und Kingdom Come Deliverance gehören hier beispielsweise zu den Titeln, die eine Grafikkarte auch mal ins Schwitzen bringen können. Gerade Final Fantasy zwingt meine GTX 1070 in 1440p in die Knie, wenn ich die Einstellungen über den mittleren Bereich schiebe. 
- Produktivsoftware. Ja hey, so als Designer will ich auch wissen, was die Grafikkarte sonst noch leistet. Z. B. Blackmagic DaVinci Resolve greift gerne auf eine ordentliche Grafikkartenleistung zurück und war für mich auch ein ausgesprochen wichtiger Grund für mein letztes Grafikkartenupgrade 2016. 
- Objektive Vergleichbarkeit durch typische Benchmarks (kurz gehalten, evtl. mit einer kleinen Tabelle)
- Temperatur, Geräuschentwicklung, Optik (Mystic Light), Freesync
- Zielgruppe - welche Komponente bietet was für wen?


Jetzt hoffe ich natürlich, mein Interesse und meine Fertigkeiten hier zu einem ordentlichen Test zusammensetzen zu können! Danke auf jeden Fall für die Möglichkeit!


----------



## Easyghost (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCHG Team, 

  Ich verfolge euch schon lange und schaue auch regelmäßig eures Videos.
  Auf diesen weg wollte ich mich gerne auch auf das MSI-Bundles bewerben.

  Mein Setup
  AMD 2700 non
  Noctuar NH-U12S SE- AM4
  Asus Tuf B450-Plus Gaming 
  Sapphire Radeon R9 280
  G.Skill DDR4-3200
  750 Watt Straight power 11
  2x SSD 500 GB

  Ich würde euch einen Ausführlichen Test mit Fotos und Text zu Verfügung stellen. 
  Von Anfang bis Ende sowie im offenen auf bau als auch im Geschlossenen.
  Ich traue mir diese in vollen umfang zu da ich seit über 20 Jahren an PC arbeite 
  Berufliche bin ich Gelernter Elektriker. In dem Zuge würde ich natürliche auch den Stromverbrauch 
  In meinen Test mit aufnehmen.
  Das Weitern bin ich gerade dabei ein Nas im Eigenbau für ein 19 Zoll 
  Schrank zu bauen mit Unraid. 

  Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen

  Danke an euch und bleibt gesund


----------



## JD6530 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Morgen liebes PCGH-Team,

Mein Name ist Hendrik alias JD6530.

Ich habe die Möglichkeit die AMD-basierten Produkte von MSI zu testen mit großem Interesse verfolgt. 
Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und habe in den vergangenen 10 Jahren Rechner und PCs für meine Familie und Freunde konfiguriert und zusammengebaut.
Mein jetziges "Arbeitstier" basiert auf einem MSI Z97m Gaming Mainboard in Kombination mit einem Xeon 1230v3 aus 2014. Als Grafikkarte wurde ein SLI-Gespann aus zwei GTX770 von einer 1080 strix vor einiger Zeit abgelöst. 

Diese (so oder ähnlich) doch noch häufig zu findene Kombination ist bei mir zum einen für die Erledigung der Arbeit, zum anderen für die Beschäftigung nach Feierabend in diversen Bestsellern zuständig. 
Ersteres reicht dabei von der Arbeit mit großem Kartenmaterial in verschiedenen GIS-Anwendungen (Arc-Gis) über die Erstellung kurzer Filme (Sony Vegas) bis zur Anlage von 3D Skizzen mit Solidworks. 

Im Test müsste die neue Hardware sich zunächst mit der Vorhandenen messen.  
Würde ein Upgrade der alternden Blau-Grünen Kombination Sinn machen? 
Welche Zeitersparnis und Komfortgewinn bei der Arbeit 
und wie viel Mehrleistung ist in Spielen zu erwarten?
Welche Stromersparnis bietet die neue Plattform?
Dies sind die ersten Fragen, die für mich in einem Test behandelt werden sollten.

Ich hoffe Ihr Interesse geweckt und hoffe auf Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hendrik


----------



## genkey1990 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten tag liebes PCGH Team,
ich interessiere mich schon seit ich laufen kann mit Computer  da mein Vater sehr viel damals mit Computer zu tun hatte.
mein erster Computer  war ein Amiga 500, danach hatte ich ein AMD duron 1800 meine Grafikkarte war eine Geforce TNT 2 
jetzt besitze ich ein  intel i5 4450 mit gtx 660ti 2gb pc-gehause ist ein LIAN LI   also nicht mehr aktuell Und da ich zuhause bin wegen der derzeitigen Lage. 

Offizial  bin grad dabei mir neuen Computer  zu bauen habe schon denn speicher und ein Mainboard 

da zu habe ich mir neuen Monitor gekauft und mir fehlen nur noch Grafikkarte und CPU  da ich meist gebraucht kaufen muss ist das mein optimales Setup 

ich besitze eine nikon d650 da mit lässt sich gute Bilder, Videos aufnahmen. Bearbeiten du ich das mit finalcat auf mein macbook 2010 denn ich selbst wieder repariert habe.
Da  ich die Möglichkeit da zu habe hier mit zumachen würde ich denn pc denn grad für mich bau meiner Freundin geben ja meine Rechtschreibung ist nicht gut da ich Lernschwäche habe das hat mich nie gehindert 
es gibt menschen die habe nun mal rechtschreibe schwäche und finde jeder sollte die Chance ergreifen nur weil man nicht gut schreiben kann ist nicht so das ich jetzt keine Ahnung habe von pc ich bin handwerklich sehr begabt und mach bald mein Hobby zum Beruf 

Mein Setup  das ich bald habe ist: 

LG 29UM59 29zoll 

Msi b450m pro-vdh pro

Ryzen 2700

DDR RAM 4 2666mhz 

Geforce 1060 6Gb 

Fesplatte Seagate 2 tb  und  ssd 128gb samsung evo 850




Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marco Da Silva

Und bleiben sie gesund!


----------



## Ligorenko (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin!

Ich bewerbe mich als Tester da ich beim Zusammenbauen meines letzten Rechners sehr viel Spaß hatte, vor allem beim Testen und Optimieren der Performance.

Ich habe immer davon geträumt meinen eigenen Rechner zusammen zu bauen und ich konnte mir diesen Traum vor einigen Monaten nach längerem sparen endlich erfüllen.

Zu meiner Person, ich bin 20 Jahre alt, Informatiker im dritten Ausbildungsjahr und spiele sehr gerne Videospiele.

Mein Baby hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt folgende Komponenten:

1440p 144Hz GSync Predator-Bildschirm
Ryzen 3700x mit Stock-Cooler
GTX 1070Ti Strix
16GB 3200MHz RAM
B450 Tomahawk
600W 80+ Gold bequiet Netzteil
Ein nicht allzu schickes Gehäuse mit zwei bequiet-Lüftern und einem mitgeliefertem Gehäuselüfter dessen Marke mir nicht einfällt

Zum Testen der Performance werde ich neben den üblichen Benchmark-Programmen natürlich auch Computerspiele ausführlich testen. Dazu gehört unter anderem Half Life Alyx, dem vor kurzem veröffentlichten Triple-A VR-Game von Valve.
Diese und weitere grundlegende Themenpunkte sowie noch zu recherchierende interessante Themen werden von mir mit Video, Fotos und Text liebevoll und mit reiner Hingabe zur Technik erarbeitet und zusammengefasst.

Sollten noch Fragen bestehen beantworte ich diese gerne.

Liebe Grüße, bleibt gesund.


----------



## ric84 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Morgen! Das ist ja eine tolle Aktion und mit ein klein wenig Glück kann ich hiermit meine betuchte MSI GTX 970 ersetzen.

Ich bin dem PC seit den 90er verfallen, seit Commander Keen. Als Kind konnte ich mir noch keinen eigenen Computer leisten, drum saßen wir immer bei Freunden zusammen, wo der Vater genauso ein Fan war und bereits einen 486 stehen. Das waren noch Zeiten, "plugnplay" und CDs waren noch Zukunftsmusik. Heutzutage steckt einfach was zusammen und per automatischer Erkennung dank der Software gibt es kein mucken mehr.

Aktuell nutze ich das MSI X570 Gaming Plus samt Ryzen 3700x seit der ersten Stunde. Zufällig ging letzten Juni mein altes Z68 Board mit i5 2500k nach 8 Jahren kaputt, sodass ich letztes Jahr wie auf heißen Kohlen 3 Wochen auf dem Release der Ryzen 3000er Serie warten musste. Natürlich hab ich dies mit einem Urlaub überbrückt. Seitdem hat sich am Markt so einiges getan. Die neuen AMD Prozessoren für Privatanwender sind eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe, ein gekrönter Erfolg durch überzeugende Argumente. Seitdem hab ich auch meine Erfahrung mit dem Ryzen 3700x gesammelt und kann somit ein eigenes Feedback über OC Leistung, Verbrauch, Stabilität und Mehrwert abgeben. Rein als kleines Hobby schneide ich auch ab und zu Videos, sei es für Freunde oder Hochzeiten, da ist der Unterschied zu einem bisher genutzten Intel 4 Kerner immens. Zugegebener Weise hab ich dafür aber im Moment nicht soviel Zeit, trotzdem macht es mir Spaß.

Die Auswahl des Test- Mainboards finde ich äußerst  interessant. Ich bin auf WLAN angewiesen, da ich meine Wand nicht aufhacken möchte. Dazu hab ich eine Fritzbox 6591 mit starken WLAN, einen 1Gbit/s Anschluss von Vodafone gepaart mit einer Asus PCE AC88 Karte. Damit würde ich gern ein Vergleich zwischen dem MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi und meinen bisherigen Komponenten erstellen, sodass ich auch auf die Vor- und Nachteile und dem Mehrwert einer "onboard" Lösung eingehen kann. Darüber hinaus würde ich gern die Unterschiede auf dem Mainboards an sich ergründen, wo liegen die Unterschiede im Design, was für ein WLAN Empfänger ist verbaut, wie ist die Performance im Vergleich zum Gaming Plus, usw. . 

Darüber hinaus bin ich noch stolzer Besitzer einer MSI GTX970. Diese möchte so langsam in Rente geschickt werden. Die Karte hat mich bisher nie im Stich gelassen, lief immer stabil, aber irgendwann sind die Komponenten für die neusten Spiele und Anwendungen nicht mehr gut genug. Hier würde ich gern einen Vergleich zwischen der Performance, Leistungsaufnahme und Kühlleistung erstellen. Die MSI RX 5700 XT besitzt bekanntlicher Weise Freesync, dass konnte ich bisher noch nicht vergleichen, obwohl ich einen Monitor mit Freesync besitze.

Meine bisherigen Komponenten:

- AMD Ryzen 3700x
- ANTEC 620w High Current Gamer Netzteil
- ASUS PCE AC88 Wlan
- BEQUIET silent base 801 Gehäuse mit 6 Lüftern
- HP Pavilion 27q 1440p Freesync Monitor
- LOGITECH G19, G400, Z623
- MSI X570 Gaming Plus
- MSI GTX 970 
- NOCTUA NH D15
- PATRIOT Viper Steel 16GB XMP 3600CL17 (aktuell stabil auf 3800CL16 und 1900mhz IF Clock getaktet)
- 120GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD, 240GB Crucial BX200 SSD, 500GB Crucial BX100 SSD, 1TB Hitachi HDD
- 2 MSI LED Stripes für die letzten FPS

Um eventuell einer Chance für einen eigenen Lesertest gerecht zu werden, würde ich gern aus eigener Sicht und Erfahrung einen Test samt Mehrwertanalyse der neuen Komponenten mit Hilfe meiner Sony A6000 und einen Bericht erstellen.

Icch bin gespannt auf die Berichte der Forenmitglieder und wie die Kreativität ihren Lauf nimmt


----------



## AchQuatschi (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH Team,

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, eure Hardware Bundle in mein Gehäuse einzufügen und auf Herz und Nieren prüfen zu können. Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer, der aber auch gerne Mal nur Videos gut, einen streaming verfolgt und gleichzeitig ein Game spielt, oder Bilder bearbeitet und nebenbei noch Programme laufen hat.

Bis vor 3 Monaten war ich ein totaler Intel Fan. Da mein Nachbar seinen PC aufgerüstet und ein Hardwarewechsel vorgenommen hat, durfte ich seine AMD Hardware haben.

Ich kenne mich mit der Hardware, dessen Installation und im formulieren eines Testbericht gut aus.

Was für mich neu sein wird, ist einfach nur etwas testen zu dürfen. Ich habe es schon so oft bei den verschiedensten Herstellern probiert, aber nie gelang es mir, auch mit auf der Liste der Tester stehen zu dürfen.

Dann habe ich bei Facebook diesen Artikel gesehen, dass ihr 5 Tester sucht. Zurzeit habe ich eh nicht viel zu tun, aufgrund der aktuellen Situation und somit eröffnete ich mir bei euch ein Konto und drückte mir selbst die Daumen.

Da ich in naher Zukunft mit dem streamen von Online Games anfangen möchte, wäre es mir eine Freude, euer Hardware Bundle als mein 1. Video dann auch auf YouTube oder Twitch zeigen zu dürfen.

Natürlich erst nach Ablauf der Frist, wo ich dann meinen Testbericht auch in anderen Foren präsentieren darf.

Liebe Grüße Julien aka. AchQuatschi


----------



## PsyFly (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Aloah liebes Team und Mitleser,

das ist doch mal eine sehr schöne Möglichkeiten mehrere Komponenten auf einmal zusammen zu testen, da bewerbe ich mich dann auch sehr gerne darauf.

Wie viele Andere in diesem Thread, verfüge auch ich bereits über langjährige Erfahrung im Selbstbau Bereich der PC's, angefangen von einem ganz alten I5 3570k, den ich mit einer Sapphire R9 270X gepaart habe, damals sogar noch im Mini ITX Case (kleine Standheizung mit der Graka), wobei die Grafikkarte nach etwa 2 Jahren wegen Defekts von mir durch eine GTX 950 ersetzt wurde, über einen i 5 6500T (später durch 6600k ersetzt) zusammen mit einer RX 580 Red Dragon, hin zu meinem jetzigen Setup mit dem Ryzen 5 2600 und einer 2070 Super. Dazu kommen selbstverständlich noch viele Erfahrungen die ich beim Rechnerbau für Freunde sammeln durfte, einen gibt es ja immer in einem solchen Freundeskreis der gerne bastelt und sich auch um den Zusammenbau der anderen PC's kümmert, das war in dem Falle immer ich.  So durfte ich vom LowEnd Budget bis zum Highend Custom Loop bis jetzt schon alles mal in Händen halten, wenn auch natürlich nicht besitzen, wobei die Custom WaKü meines Bruders mit Abstand den größten Aufwand umfasste, da er diese in einem selbstgebauten Holzcase fest verankert haben wollte, immer diese Sonderwünsche, aber was tut man nicht alles für die Familie. 

Auch habe ich bereits etliche Erfahrungen im Bereich von Testers Keepers Aktionen sammeln dürfen, in welchen ich bis dato immer sehr ausführliche Reviews verfasst habe, die selbst absoluten Neulingen im Selbstbau immer ein ausgiebiges Bild der Produkte zu vermitteln vermochten. So sehe ich solche Testaktionen auch grundsätzlich nicht ausschließlich als Möglichkeit dazu, neue Komponenten zu erhalten, sondern grundsätzlich auch Neulingen oder sogar Fortgeschrittenen tiefe Einblicke in Hardware zu geben, die sie sich vielleicht selber kaufen möchten, aber noch unschlüssig sind ob es auch tatsächlich das Richtige für sie ist. Daher fallen meine Reviews auch sehr ausgiebig aus, ich versuche sämtliche Teilbereiche für jede Komponente abzudecken, auch Negativpunkte schrecken dabei natürlich nicht ab, ein geschenktes Produkt ist immerhin kein Garant für beste Qualität, wie ich leider bereits bei einigen Gehäusen feststellen musste, so wahre ich immer eine Neutralität in meinen Berichten und versuche anderen Interessenten den Eindruck beim Lesen zu vermitteln, als hätten sie die Komponente gerade erst selbst auf dem Tisch gehabt und in ihrem eigenen Rechner getestet.

Mittlerweile ist dieses Testen von PC Komponenten schon eine kleine Leidenschaft geworden, der ich immer nachgehe, sobald sich die Möglichkeit dazu bietet. Insofern möchte ich hiermit natürlich auch meine Chance ergreifen, in eurem Test eine weitere Erfahrung sammeln zu können, meiner Leidenschaft weiterhin nachzugehen und natürlich anderen Hardwareenthusiasten ausgiebig über Mainboard, Prozessor und Grafikkarte berichten zu können. Dies dürfte sich speziell bei der 5700 XT sogar als sehr interessant herausstellen, aufgrund der ständig wechselnden Berichte zu den aktuellen Treibern.

Testen würde ich das Bundle in meinem derzeitigen Aerocool Scar, da ich die Belüftung darin einfach super finde, 6x Arctic P120 Lüfter verbaut per Push & Pull Noppen, wobei ich diese über Y-Splitter allesamt über PWM steuern kann, so kann ich dann natürlich auch schlecht oder gar nicht durchlüftete Gehäuse simulieren. Beim Arbeitsspeicher kommt mein G.Skill Flare X zum Einsatz, da die Ryzen Prozessoren anfangs noch Probleme mit der Kompatibilität zu einigen RAM Modulen hatten, habe ich mich seinerzeit für diese doch sehr teuren Riegel entschieden, mit der Gewissheit, dass diese auch durchweg selbst mit Ryzen die Taktraten und Timings ohne Einbrüche halten. Die Kühlung der CPU übernimmt der Arctic E-Sports. Versorgt wird das ganze vom Seasonic P80 Platinum mit 750 W, ein sehr teures Netzteil, mit mehr als ausreichend Spannung für High End Systeme, entscheidend waren für mich jedoch die Modularität und die 10 Jahre Garantie die Seasonic darauf gibt. An Festplatten gibt es nichts besonderes, eine 120er Sata SSD für das OS (Win10), eine 500er Sata SSD für die meist gezockten Spiele von mir, eine 2 TB HDD als Datengrab. Als Bildschirm verwende ich einen HP 27xq in WQHD, 144 Hz und 1 MS Reaktion von Grau zu Grau, ideal für den Einsatz der 5700 XT also.

Natürlich würde ich mich freuen von euch für diesen Test ausgewählt zu werden, aber drücke selbstverständlich auch jedem meiner Mitbewerber die Daumen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich einen angenehmen Tag


----------



## doomside (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Morgen,

hiermit schmeiße ich mich auch mal in den Lostopf.

Erst mal zu mir. Mein Name ist Jens, bin 35, IT Systemadministrator aus Sachsen. Was mache ich denn sonst noch so...ich arbeite in meiner Freizeit viel mit Holz. Baue Tische, Minibars, restauriere alte Möbel oder bin im Garten. Durch die jetzige Lage habe ich etwas mehr Freizeit und würde diese natürlich gerne nutzen. 
Ich habe schon ca. 5 Lesertests geschrieben. Einmal hier für den Netgear Nighthawk S8000 Switch und einige bei HWL. 

Da mein System schon ca. 10-11 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, würde ich mich über neue Hardware freuen.

Aktuelles "Gaming"-System:

- Intel i7 920@stock
- 12GB DDR3 im Tripple Channel
- 120GB SSD für Windows
- 120GB SSD für meistgenutzte Games
- 240GB SSD für Games
- 1 TB HDD als Datengrab
- Gigabyte R9 380 4GB
- Riotoro CR1088 
- Antec Mercury 240 AIO
- Monitor AOC G2460VQ6 mit Freesync

Eigenbau NAS:

-  ASUS P9D-M
-  Intel Core i3 4130
-  4 x 4GB ECC DDR3 RAM
- DELL Perc 310H im IT-Mode
- 3x10TB Seagate EXOS
- OMV als OS

Ob ich ein Video oder nur mit Fotos arbeiten werde, ist noch nicht entschieden.

Punkte zum Test:

1. Unboxing 
2. Lieferumfang
3. Benchmarks meiner aktuellen alten Hardware
3.1 Benchmarks der verschiedenen Komponenten wie GraKa, RAM, CPU, Festplatte
3.2 Messung des Stromverbrauchs
4. Umbau und Inbetriebnahme der neuen Technik
5. Benchmark der neuen Technik
5.1 Benchmarks der verschiedenen Komponenten wie GraKa, RAM, CPU, Festplatte
5.2 Messung des Stromverbrauchs
6. Vergleich der Benchmarks und des Stromverbrauchs
7. Fazit

Ich bin gespannt, wie der Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen Technik aussieht. Der 920 ist ja schon ein Hitzkopf. 
Ansonsten ist der Testablauf nicht in Stein gemeißelt und kann je nach Situation abweichen. Den benötigten Arbeitsspeicher für das Neusystem würde ich bei Auswahl natürlich noch besorgen 

Bis dahin

doomside


----------



## TheHille (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

gerne bewerbe ich hiermit für den Lesertest der MSI-Produkte.

Ich bin ein langjähriges Mitglied des PCGH-Forums und ein eifriger Mitleser. 
Mit Computern beschäftige ich mich bereits seit über 20-25 Jahren, schon mit fünf (bin Baujahr 1984) saß ich zum erstem Mal vor einem Amiga.
Ab dieser Zeit konnte ich nicht mehr ohne in meinem Leben und habe auch durch viel probieren und beschäftigen mit der Materie relativ bald meinen "Lehrmeister" (Vater) überholt.
PCs planen und zusammenbauen kann ich mittlerweile im Schlaf und es macht immer noch so viel Spass wie am ersten Tag.

Testberichte schreiben sowie die deutsche Sprache stellen für mich keine Herausforderungen dar.
Ich bin sowohl in der deutschen Sprache als auch im IT-Bereich ausgebildet. (mehr dazu vis-a-vis)
Ein paar ältere Leseproben befinden sich in meiner Signatur. Dort auch der Beweis, dass ich gerne experimentell herumbastle.

Fotografie ist eines meiner weiteren Hobbies, weswegen ich auch eine DSLR mit einigen Objektiven besitze.

Zum Test:

Ich würde den Rechner mit meinem aktuellen Ryzen 5 2600, Asus X470-Prime, GTX 1070 und 32GiB RAM vergleichen und eventuelle Aufrüststrategien herausarbeiten.
Dabei würde ich auch auf das Thema Overclocking (CPU, GPU, RAM) eingehen.
Zudem würde ich insbesondere die herstellerseitige Software, insbesondere Treiber miteinander vergleichen, da sich dort die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.
Ein weiterer Aspekt wären für mich Benchmarks mit mehreren Monitoren und Auflösungen, da ich ein Fan von Ultrawide (aktuell noch mit drei Full-HD-Monitoren) bin.  

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich bei diesem Test teilnehmen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

TheHille


----------



## Dashu1988 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin PCGH Teams,

bereits seit Jahren bin ich Technikbegeistert, bin ständig auf dem neuesten Stand und Interesse mich generell für Hardware jeglicher Art. Auf YouTube und anderen Portalen, folge ich diversen Technikkanälen und informiere mich ständig über die neuesten Trends. Produkte habe ich bereits für Onlinehändler getestet und würde mich freuen, auch für euch zu testen!
Als Informatikstudent, sehe ich mich in der Lage, das Board sowie die Grafikkarte Ordnungsgemäß zu installieren und natürlich auch zu testen.
Aktuell benutze ich ein selbst gebautes System mit folgenden Komponenten:

Ryzen 5 3600, bestückt mit einem Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo
Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro
G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200  16 GB
Sapphire Vega56
Phantkes P400A mit diversen ARGB und RGB Elementen und 5 Gehäuselüftern
Be quiet Pure Power 11

Bei dem Test würden mich besonders die Spannungsregler und deren Temperaturen im Vergleich zu meinem B450 interessieren. Hierfür wäre sogar eine FLIR Kamera vorhanden (Caterpillar S60) um die Temperaturen unabhängig von internen Sensoren zu testen.
VRMs sind für mich so Interessant, da ich auch gerne mal übertakte.

Aber auch die Grafikkarte ist natürlich interessant, wenn man sie gegen eine ältere Vega56 testen könnte. Eventuell gibt es sogar viele Leser die genau von dieser Grafikkarte aufrüsten wollen.
Für den Test würde ich auch gerne die Vega56 im Crossfire gegen die RX 5700 XT antreten lassen, einfach nur um zu sehen ob Crossfire sich im Jahr 2020 überhaupt noch lohnt. Dafür müsste halt die Karte meiner Partnerin für den Test herhalten. Ansonsten würde ich natürlich beide Karten in diversen Benchmarks testen und Vergleichen. 
Da ich ein Lenovo Explorer WMR Headset mein eigen nennen darf, bin ich auch in der Lage, die Leistung in VR zu bewerten.

Generell schreibe ich sehr gerne über Dinge die mich Interessieren und auch das testen auf Herz und Nieren macht mir großen Spaß. An einem Video würde ich mich probieren, allerdings bin ich realistisch und denke das ich wohl eher einen ausführlichen, schriftlichen Test schreiben würde.

Ansonsten, viel Glück an alle!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## RIP-MasterX (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde mich gern für den Test bewerben. Warum wäre ich der richtige?
Seit Jahren baue ich PC,s für Freunden und Bekannte. Ich Teste PC,s sehr gern auf Herz und Nieren.
Die Hardware würde nach dem Test an meinen Sohn gehen, der dringend einen neuen Pc braucht.
Ich könnte jetzt noch Hundert Sätze schreiben, um euch einzuschleimen wie toll ihr seit und ich bin, aber das bringt ja nichts.
Wichtig ist das ich mich mit der Materie auskenne und in der Lage bin ein guten und ausführlichen Test zu schreiben.

Meine Hardware:
1200W be quiet  Dark Power 10 Netzteil.
32 GB DDR4 Patriot Viper 3600mhz 
Deepcool Castle 360 RGB V2 AIO Wasserkühlung

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Pc, denn ich selbst gebaut habe.
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Die Bilder beim Test werde natürlich besser 

Mal schauen ob es was wird,hätte voll Bock drauf 

Grüße und Gesundheit 

Andy


----------



## Barnii (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Tag,

ich bin auf die Lesertestbewertungen gestoßen, da ich mich als jüngerer Hardware Enthusiast (16 Jahre alt) immer wieder in Foren befinde.
Ich habe seit 3 Jahren immer wieder PCs zusammengebaut(für Freunde etc). 
Außerdem sind ja jüngere Leute auch gut für den Test geeignet, weil wir es aus einer anderen Sichtweise sehen. 

Mein System:
Ryzen 5 1600
Msi B350m Pro-Vdh
Msi GTX 1060 Gaming X
16gb DDR4 Ram
Mein Netzteil hat 550w jedoch weiß dessen Namen leider nicht
Alles ist in einem RGB Case von Sharkoon verbaut 

Ich bin perfekt für den Test geeignet, da ich auf meinem YouTube Kanal streame und viele Spiele spiele. 
Mein Test ist dadurch vielseitig und nicht eintöniges Games testen!

Mein Test würde so laufen:

- Unboxing Video drehen zu allen Teilen und diese erst einmal auf ihr äußerliches bewerten
- Montage der Komponenten ist ein muss
- Danach würde ich alles erstmal in synthetischen Benchmarks testen und die Ergebnisse zusammentragen
- Games teste ich danach und werde dort auch den Benchmark laufen lassen. Die Ergebnisse werde ich selbstverständlich zusammentragen
- Das Overclocking etc darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen
- Ein abschließendes Fazit würde alle Stärken und Schwächen meiner Erfahrungen und Tests zusammenfassen und würde in einem Video dargelegt werden 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch einmal jüngere Leute auswählen würdet da diese es anders betrachten als Erwachsene. Dies muss aber nicht mangelnde Qualität bedeuten. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Barnii


----------



## jumperm (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Als PCGH Opa verfolge ich seit den 90gern die Entwicklung der Hardware. Ich habe diverse PCs für mich, sowie Familie und Freunde selber zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut. Als Gelegenheitsspieler habe ich immer die neuesten Prozessoren und Grafikkarten im Blick dabei geht es mir weniger um maximale Performance, sondern um maximale Effizienz. Hierfür bin ich auch nicht vor schwierigen Methoden zurückgeschreckt, wie den PIN-Mod beim AMD Barton 2500+ oder diversen Bios Mods bei Grafikkarten von ATI/AMD oder Nvidia-  Dahingehend würde ich das Setup untersuchen. Hierfür würde ich ein Vergleich mit/ohne Undervolting/-clocking, wie und sich die Temperaturen und die Performance verhalten. Desweiteren würde ich gerne das Bios des Mainboards genauer auf Funktionen und Aufbau untersuchen, da ich bei meinem Aktuellen manuell den µCode und die Intel ME  aktualisiert habe.

Aufgrund des alters meines System besteht keine/minimale Möglichkeit Komponenten aus meinem PC zu nehmen. Deshalb würde ich weitere Hardware zur Vervollständigung zu einem Komplettsystem beisteuern: NVME SSD, Ausreichendes Netzteil, RAM, ggf. CPU Luftkühler, Gehäuse.

Ich würde mich freuen, die Komponenten für euch Testen zu dürfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jumperm


----------



## CoreKiller (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
Lassen sie sich nicht von meinem Username ablenken  es hört sich nicht nur gut an sondern ich verspreche dass ich die Kerne stets voll auslaste !

Dank der Corona Krise dauert die Garantie Abwicklung bei den Händlern ungewiss lange.

Ich mache Video Bearbeitung für private Zwecke und Spiele auch ab und zu. Als Vater (Sohn 1 Jahr) eher abends und arbeite bis in die Nacht.

Mein Setup ( zur Zeit zu unvollständig)
Mainboard: Asus Rog Strix x399 Gaming E (Quadchanel geht nicht!!!)
CPU: AMD Threadripper 2920X
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Wraith Ripper
 Dies alles zur Zeit nutzlos!!!

Arbeitsspeicher 64GB Gskill Trident Z RGB Quadkit

SSD Samsung Evo 970 1TB
HDD Seagate Barracuda 4TB

Grafikkarte: MSI AMD Radeon RX 580 Armor OC 8GB ist eigentlich schon verkauft und ich suche einen Ersatz! (Funktioniert tadellos seit 3 Jahren) Wollte Radeon VII aber die Architektur ist schon "alt". Wäre die RX5700XT besser oder soll ich bis Ende des Jahres warten???

Netzteil: Corsair RM1000i
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silent Box
Ein wenig optische Schnickschnack...

Bildschirme Samsung LE27D590
Dell  U2410f
Windows 10 Pro
Resolve Davinci
PUBG, WOT werden öfter gespielt...
Steam, Blizzard, EA, Twitch und andere Accounts vorhanden und auch aktiv.

Alles nutzlos zur Zeit  ich nutze zur Zeit einen halben Laptop und mein Handy. (Halb weil Display fehlt O.o )

Ich würde gerne weiter arbeiten und Videos bearbeiten. Wenn es mit der Garantie Abwicklung nicht in absehbarer Zeit geschiet werde ich den Hersteller wechseln.

Nach dem Test würde ich die Grafikkarte selbst nutzen und das Mainboard und CPU meinem Sohn abgegeben.

Ich würde gerne die Leistungsunterschied zwischen den CPUs und Quadchanel und die Leistung der Grafikkarte unter die Lupe nehmen.
Habe letzte Woche einen Rechner für jemand zusammen gestellt und installiert, Natürlich auf getestet  Ryzen 5 3600, 5500XT 
Ich war überrascht muss ich sagen.
Okay kein Rendering durchgeführt aber die Spiele liefen ganz gut und die Grafikkarte war sehr leise im Vergleich zur der RX580...

Ich würde mich über eine positive Antwort freuen.

Grüße aus Haiger!


----------



## The_Judge (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich lese seit Jahren wissbegierig mit und gebe um unumwunden zu, mich erst jetzt wegen dieser Aktion als Nutzer verewigt zu haben.
Ich habe Erfahrung mit Hardware seit nun mehr ca. 15 Jahren und studiere Informatik. Nebenbei Arbeite ich als Werksstudent im IT-Service eines großen Industrie-Unternehmens. Dort sind meine Spezialitäten neben der alltäglichen Support-Aufgaben Custom-HW-Lösungen für beinahe alle HW-Gebiete, darunter auch Workstations.
Privat bin ich begeisterter Spieler (überwiegen Casual; Games wie RocketLeague, CS:GO, Destiny 2 und einige mehr) und Arbeite viel mit jeglicher Verarbeitungsform von Medien, sei es nun Audio, Video, Grafik- oder Webdesign.

Aufgrund meines Studiums bin ich vor einiger Zeit auf einen Laptop (Schenker XMG P506 Pro, i7-6700HQ & GTX970M) umgestiegen, der leider das zeitliche gesegnet hat (wie sagt man im KfZ-Bereich so schön: Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden). Danach wollte ich unbedingt wieder einen stationären Desktop-PC und habe mir aus günstig erworben Resten von Freunden und Bekannten meinen aktuellen Frankenstein aufgebaut:

Intel i7-3770
Medion H77H2-EM V1 aus einem Medion Akoya
8GB DDR3-RAM
Zotac GTX1660 Super AMP
BeQuiet! PurePower 11 CM 600W
Cooler Master Uralt-Gehäuse und Raijintek Paean (Dazu unten mehr)
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
WD Blue 2,5" HDD 620GB

Dazu wird folgendes betrieben
Aten CS692 KVM-Switch
Samsung S27F350F (27", FHD, 60Hz)
Creative SoundBlaster Omni 5.1
Teufen Conzept E Magnum Edition
Teufel CAGE / JBL E55BT
Razer BlackWidow
Razer Deathadder Elite
Razer Coliathus Chroma 
Razer Controller (Wolverine Ultimate & Sabertooth Elite)
ASUS BluRay ext. Brenner

Schon von mein Job im IT Service her steht bei mir die Userfreundlichkeit sehr hoch im Kurs. Gute HW die aufgrund schlechter SW nicht - oder nur von erfahrenen Usern - bedient werden kann mag ich nicht, sofern es kein Hochspezialisiertes Produkt für eine recht elitäre Zielgruppe ist. Weiterhin lege ich großen Wert auf eine Gute Wertigkeit von Komponenten, eine schlichte aber gute Optik (ziemlich subjektiv) und ein passendes Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis. Auch die Funktionalität der MSI-Beleuchtung iVm Razer Chroma Connect fände ich sehr interessant, da ich es immer bevorzuge so wenig Programme wie möglich einzusetzen.
Ich plane gerade den Selbstbau eines - etwas anderen - Desk-PCs auf Basis des Raijintek Paean, welches vorübergehend leider wieder einem uralten CM-Case weichen musste, da wir in 1,5 Wochen eine Bengal-Kitten bekommen. Und junge Katze in Verbindung  mit einem offenen Gehäuse erschien mir als zu riskante Kombination. Sobald Zeit und Geld es zulassen, wird aber der neue Schreibtisch in Angriff genommen und dann kommt auch das Paean wieder zum Einsatz.

Folgendes müsste/ würde ich noch Kaufen:
16GB DDR4-RAM (3400 oder 3600MHz)
Kühl-Lösung (Ob Luft oder Wasser müsste ich noch recherchieren)
[Hoffe, ich habe hier spontan nichts vergessen]

Über eine Rückmeldung, insbesondere eine positive würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Ihnen und allen die diesen Post lesen wünsche Ich eine schöne Woche, schöne Ostern und natürlich viel Gesundheit!

P.S.: Eine Einsteiger-Spiegelreflex für Fotos ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## shavos (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hey, ich würde mich ebenfalls gern als Tester bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus einem Ryzen 3600 mit BeQuiet! Pure Rock. Der sitzt auf einem MSI Tomahawk MAX zusammen mit Single Channel (2x8) 16Gbyte DDR4 Micron E-Die IC's von Crucial Ballistix. Der Speicher ist übertaktet auf 3800Mhz CL16 bei 1.39V - natürlich nur, weil der Ryzen Memory Controller den FCLK auf 1900Mhz laufen lassen kann.
Als GPU dient die RX5700xt von Gigabyte. Durch einen kleinen Undervolt auf 1035mv bei 1990Mhz Takt bleibt diese leise und kühl, bei minimaler Performance Einbuße von 1.5% - 3%.

Der Rest ist unspektakulär aber erfüllt seinen Zweck.
BeQuiet! Base 500 + 2 BeQuiet! Shadow Wings 2 oben
BeQuiet 600Watt Netzteil (Non-Modular)
500gb NVME SSD
2TB HDD

Bespielt wird damit ein LG 27GL850 in WQHD.

Mich würde vor allem der Hardwarevergleich interessieren.

Zu meinen 8000 Wörtern würde ich gerne ein Video einreichen.
Das würde ich mit einer Sony a6000 drehen und mit Premiere schneiden.

Das Voiceover könntet ihr wenn ihr wollt dazu machen. (Continuity)


Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## AnKa89 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo und guten Tag

Ich interessiere mich sehr für Ihre Lesertest-Aktion des MSI Bundle und möchte mich daher hiermit als Testerin bewerben. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich die von Ihnen erhofften Leistungen bzgl. eines Tests sehr gewissenhaft umsetzen würde. Ich denke des Weiteren, dass meine sprachlichen Fähigkeiten für einen seriösen Testbericht ausreichen sollten. 
Auch verfüge ich über eine gute Videokamera, um entsprechende Videosequenzen erstellen zu können. 

Mich hat das Hardware Fieber schon vor etlichen Jahren gepackt und verfolge die Entwicklung regelmäßig. Derzeit besitze ich zwar nur einen der ersten Ryzen 1600 Prozessoren auf einem B350 Mainboard und Radeon 580, aber seit dem Erscheinen der Ryzen 3000er Serie bin ich immer kurz davor, den PC komplett neu aufzusetzen. 
Da mein AMD System aus der vorletzten Generation stammt, würde ich einen größeren Part meines Lesertests einer Art „Generationenvergleichs“ widmen.
Das von Ihnen ausgelobte MSI Bundle wäre daher auch für mich eine ideale Upgrade-Option. 
Auch wenn ich keine Extreme E-Sportlerin bin denke ich, dass ich als Produkttester in Frage kommen könnte, da ich den PC in vielen Anwendungsgebieten gebrauche.  
Neben dem normalen Gaming-Gebrauch (aktuell hauptsächlich Red Dead Redemption 2 und Jedi Fallen Order), interessiere ich mich auch für das Thema Video Editing. 
Da ich seit einiger Zeit Videomaterial mit einer 4k Action Camera aufnehme und am PC bearbeite, benötige ich eigentlich mehr als die mir zur Verfügung stehende CPU Power, welche ich derzeit oft voll auslaste. Hier verspreche ich mir erhebliche Zeitersparnisse mit einer Ryzen 3000er CPU.

Mich würden folgende Aspekte besonders interessieren, die ich dann in den Lesertest einfließen lassen würde: 
•	Mich würde interessieren, welchen Nutzen die Radeon RX 5700 XT vom PCI-Express 4.0 des X570 Chipsatz zieht. Hier würde ich versuchen, einen Vergleichstest mit meinem jetzigen System zu erstellen (CPU-Limitierungprobleme sind natürlich bekannt).
•	Unterschiede der Prozessorgeschwindigkeit zu meiner jetzigen CPU (Videoediting / Videoencoding).
•	Das gleich gilt auch für etwaige Geschwindigkeitsvorteile meiner NVMe SSDs mit einem X570 Mainboard. Sind hier Performancezuwächse erkennbar? Hier würde ich gleichermaßen die Betriebssystemstartzeiten und Dateikopiertests vollziehen. Da ich auch eine M.2 SSD in einem USB 3.1 Gehäuse betreibe, käme auch ein Test der USB-Schnittstelle in Betracht.
•	Für viele Nutzer vermutlich eher langweilig oder zumindest zweitrangig, würde mich auch ein Test der Soundleistung des  X570Gaming Edge  interessieren. Lange Zeit habe ich jeweils auf Soundkarten von Soundblaster gesetzt, bin aber gespannt, ob es MSI mit seiner „Audi Boost“ getauften Soundlösung geschafft hat, merklichen Qualitätsgewinn zu generieren. Ich verfüge allerdings nicht über Messgeräte, sodass ein Test der Soundqualität hier rein subjektiv erfolgen würde.
•	Ich gehöre zu den Fans leiser Lüfter und würde daher auch den Chipsatz-Lüfter des MSI Gaming Edge kritisch beäugen. Gibt es verschiedene Lüfterprofile? Läuft der Lüfter permanent oder nur zweitweise. Kann man ihn überhaupt aus einem System „heraushören“?
•	Gleiches gilt für den Lüfter der MSI 5700 XT Gaming X. Hier bin ich sehr gespannt was MSI mit der „TORX 3.0“ getauften Lüftung erreichen kann. Das die Karte damit auf 2,5 Slot-Breite anwächst, halte ich für einen Vorteil, wenn denn eine bestmögliche Reduzierung der Lüfterdrehzahl damit einhergehen würde.
•	Spieletests: Hier würde ich neben RDR2 und Nascar Heat4 auch Jedi Fallen Order testen. Da mit dem Test-Bundle sehr viel Leistung zur Verfügung steht hoffe ich auch die „virtual super resolution“ Optionen des AMD Grafiktreibers ausreizen zu können.
•	Dazu passend würde ich auf das Thema FreeSync eingehen, welches ich seit dem Kauf meines C32HG70 nicht mehr missen möchte, grade weil ich bislang oft nicht genügend Leistung für dauerhaft hohe frames habe.
Die obligatorische Dokumentation vom unboxing und Beschreibung des Eindrucks des generellen Looks der jeweiligen Komponenten werde ich natürlich auch in den Test mit aufnehmen.

Mein Testsystem:
Jetzige PC-Komponenten zwecks Vergleichstests:
AMD Ryzen 1600
MSI B350 Pro Mainboard
32 GB DDR4 3200 RAM
MSI Radeon 580 Armor

Weitere Hardware:
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF XB EVO (Mainboard liegt waagerecht)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2
Netzteil: Be Quiet 750w Straight Power
M.2 SSD: Samsung 960 Evo, Samsung 970 Pro
Monitor: Samsung C32HG70 (FreeSync / HDR)

Ich bestätige hiermit, dass ich die Teilnahmebedingungen der Lesertest-Aktion, verstanden und zugestimmt habe und würde mich sehr über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ann-Kathrin


----------



## belgier1977 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls um den Test der MSI Komponenten im Zusammenhang mit einem AMD 3xxx Prozessor bewerben.

Erfahrungen im Bereich von Hard- und Software ist ausreichend vorhanden, was mich zu einer qualifizierten Aussage über die Komponenten befähigt.
Seit über 20 Jahren stelle ich Systeme für meine Bekannten und mich zusammen, baue und installiere sämtliche Soft- und Firmware.

Journalistische Erfahrungen bringe ich noch nicht mit, kann mich aber ausführlich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Bin sicher einen ordentlichen Bericht verfassen zu können.

Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet:

Gehäuse: be quiet Silent Base 800 Midi-Tower schwarz
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W
Prozessor: Intel i7 6700k
Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Deluxe
Arbeitsspeicher: GSkill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-2133MHz CL15
Grafikkarte: Zotac Nvidia GTX980 AMP
SSD: Samsung 970 Pro NVMe M.2 512 GB
Festplatte: 2 x Seagate 8 TB ST8000AS0002-1NA17Z REV.AR13

Spiele, um zu testen wie viel fps zu holen sind, sind folgende vorhanden:

GTA 5
Rainbow Six Siege
Battlefield 5
Boarderlands 3
Minecraft
The Witcher 3
Fortnite
Fifa 20
Wreckfest


Für das Erstellen von Fotos und Videos käme eine Canon EOS 100D zu tragen.

Falls Sie mich zu testen der Hardware auswählen würden, bekämen Sie eine ordentliche unabhängige Meinung im Test mitgeteilt.

Bis dahin verbleibe ich mit netten Grüßen aus Essen a.d. Ruhr

Markus Otto


----------



## Nosi (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

bitte wählt einen Bewerber aus der in Besitz einer Soundblaster PCI-E Soundkarte ist, damit dieser im Test auf die Probleme des Boards mit den Soundblaster-Soundkarten hinweisen kann.


----------



## Kaimanic (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin moin und hallo PCGH-Team,

Gerne würde ich mich als Tester anbieten.
Mein erster Rechenknecht war ein 386DX @25Mhz mit 4Mb Ram und 40Mb HDD (DOS 5.0). Seitdem schraube ich meine PC's selbst zusammen.
Ich fasse mich kurz und hoffe, dass das für eine Qualifikation ausreicht.

MfG:

Kai Schön


----------



## Blackstacker (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin liebes PCGH Team, 

Ich lese schon seit vielen Jahren eure Tests und Zeitschriften 

Bastel schon seit 25 Jahren PC´s zusammen und habe schon ziemlich viel erfahrung gesammelt in dieser Zeit.

Zum Testen habe ich sehr viele möglichkeiten z.b. Wärmebildkamera und etliche Messgeräte zur  messung von Spannungen, Strömen und Leistungsaufnahme.

Fachkenntnisse sind auch vorhanden  (Kommunikationselektroniker für Informationssysteme) 

Ich verwende im Moment:

Monitor: AOC Q3279VWFD8 mit AMD Freesync

Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X

Arbeitsspeicher: 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4 PC 3200

Grafikkarten: 2 X Asus Arez RX580 Dual OC 

Kühlung: CoolerMaster MasterLiquid ML240R RGB

Als Gehäuse habe ich im moment ein: Cooler Master MasterCase H500P Mesh

Netzteil: 750 Watt Corsair TX-M Series TX750M Modular 80+ Gold

Zum Testen von Spielen habe ich eine grosse Steam Bibliothek  und Origin Access Premier 

Office Kenntnisse sind auch vorhanden um paar Tabellen zu erstellen.

Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen �� 

Mir ist klar das mein aktuelles Sytem ziemlich starke Konkurenz zu diesem MSI Board ist aber so habe ich zumindest einen guten Vergleich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marc Heiss


----------



## Turo1984 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Schönen guten Tag liebes PCGH Team,

ich finde die Aktion sehr interessant! Nach dem Lesen des Beitrags und der Komponenten sind mir ziemlich direkt Fragen in den Sinn gekommen, die sich mit Sicherheit ein Großteil der Community bereits selbst gestellt hat. Daher liegt mein Ansatz in folgenden Punkten:

1) Das Mainboard. Völlig unabdingbar bei der Zusammenstellung des neuen Rechners. Die Basis für all die neuen Bauteile, welche uns in Zukunft ein Lächeln auf die Lippen zaubern sollen während schöne Geschichten und spannende Momente in bunten Pixeln auf unserem Monitor entstehen! Dennoch wird das Mainboard gern etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt. 

Also frage ich, wozu 200,-€ für ein Mainboard investieren, wenn ein 70,-€ Mainboard die selbe Arbeit verrichtet? Gerne würde ich eine Antwort auf diese Frage geben.

Erste Ansätze wären hier:
- Wie unterscheidet sich die Performance mit dem neuen X570 Board im Vergleich zu meinem aktuell verbauten "Budget" Board vom Typ Asrock B450m Pro4? 
- Lässt sich die Geschwindigkeit meines bisheriges Kits (32GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit) nur aufgrund des Boards  noch weiter steigern?
- Wie verhält sich die CPU nach Austausch des Mainboards? Wie verändern sich Temperaturen und Geschwindigkeit? 

2) Ein weiteres spannendes Thema betrifft Freesync und Gsync compatible. Mein derzeitiger Monitor (MSI MAG341CQ) verrichtet seine Arbeit wunderbar mit einer Nvidia 2070 Super.
Doch stellt sich mir hin und wieder die Frage, "hätte ich nicht doch eine Grafikkarte aus dem Hause AMD wählen sollen?". Daher möchte ich klären:
- Wie verhält sich identischer Monitor bei dem Einsatz einer AMD Grafikkarte? Ist das nervige Helligkeitsflackern aus diversen Ladescreens (schön reproduzierbar in Heroes of the Storm) endlich Geschichte? Oder harmoniert die Nvidia Karte bereits bestmöglich mit aktuellem MSI Monitor?
- Erkenne ich allgemeine Unterschiede in der Darstellung? Sind Farben nun kräftiger? Kanten vielleicht sogar schärfer?  

3) Die Grafikkarte ist mitunter das Herzstück jedes Gaming-PCs.
- Benchmarks zwischen der MSI RX5700XT Gaming X und meiner aktuellen Nvidia MSI 2070 Super Gaming X könnte ich laufen lassen, allerdings habt ihr selbst ausreichend Material hinsichtlich der Leistungsunterschiede. Daher würde ich hier nur auf Temperatur und Lautstärkeunterschiede beider Karten eingehen. 
- Ich werde einfach gegenüberstellen, wie sich der Einbau gestaltet, die Treiberinstallation läuft und wie sich letzten Endes die tägliche Nutzung im Vergleich einer Nvidia Karte ändert.
- Auch einige Versuche im Übertakten und / oder Undervolten werde ich dokumentieren. Bei doch täglicher Recherche in euren Foren stellt sich mir die simple Frage, "brauche ich einen Doktortitel, um die RX5700 XT an ihre Leistunggrenzen zu bringen? Oder kitzel ich entspannt binnen 2-3 Klicks nochmal 5-10% Leistung aus der Karte raus, indem ich einfach identisch vorgehe, wie beim Optimieren einer Nvidia Karte?". 
- Wie oft habe ich nun schon gelesen "Möchtest Du die Karte nur einbauen und spielen, kaufe Dir eine Nvidia. Möchtest Du Zeit investieren in Optimierungen und das Letzte aus der Karte rauskitzeln, greife zu AMD". Der Sache möchte ich auf den Grund gehen.

Also Basis für alle Leistungsmessungen würde ich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen greifen, diese sind weit verbreitet und für jeden Nutzer im Falle von eigenen Tests zu Hause leicht nachzuahmen. 
Da wären: HWInfo64, MSI Afterburner, Rivatuner, 3D Mark, Cinebench 20, Superpostion Benchmark. Außerdem werde ich einige Benchmarks aus Call of Duty / Battlefield 5 oder Wolcen durchführen.

Das Ganze soll ziemlich nachvollziehbar dargestellt werden mit Hilfe übersichtlicher Tabellen und vorher / nachher Vergleichen.

Nun seit Ihr an der Reihe, seid ihr gespannt auf die zu beantworteten Fragen? Dann mal her mit dem Paket 

Beste Grüße
Marius


----------



## Oliver18061979 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH,

ich würde mich sehr gern bewerben für den Test. Ich arbeite schon mein halbes Leben lang mit Hardware. Seid Atari 2600 und meinem ersten 386er-DX, den ich noch in Dresden bei Vobis gekauft (falls die Kette noch jemand kennt , bin ich mit der PC-Technik verbunden.
Bin hier im Dorf und im Bekanntenkreis als kleiner Tüftler bekannt und für Notfälle eine Anlaufstelle. 

Aktuell habe ich in meinem System folgende Komponenten in Eigenregie selbst verbaut

Intel Core i7-6700K 4x4GHz BX80662I7670
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
Gigabyte RX480 G1 Gaming 8GB
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Sil BGW12
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 BL067
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 BK019
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650 Watt CM
32GB 4x8 Corsair VengCMK16GX4M2B3000C15
Asus BW-16D1HT/G 90DD0200-B20010
ASUS MG279Q 90LM0103-B01170
Samsung 850 Pro MZ-7KE1T0BW 1 TB
1x WD20EFRX sowie 1x WD4001FAEX

Ein stimmiges System, wie ich finde. Allerdings überlege ich mir schon seit ein paar Wochen den "Unterbau" aus Board, CPU und Grafikkarte zu modernisieren.
Da würde der Lesertest mit der Hardware ganz gut passen. Gern bin ich natürlich bereit meine Erfahrung zu dokumentieren und mit der Community hier zu teilen.


----------



## Premium95 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls als möglicher Kandidat für den Lesertest. 
Seit mehreren Jahren habe ich ein großes Interesse an Hardware und verfolge jegliche News auf nahezu allen möglichen Plattformen. Daher sollte es auch nicht verwundern, dass ich selbst einen PC mit Hardtube Custom Wakü besitze und diesen auch regelmäßig auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik halte.
Momentan verwende ich folgendes System:

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @ 4,35GHz / IFC 1900MHz 
Asus Crosshair VI Hero X370
G.Skill Flare X 3800MHz CL16 @ 1,42V
Nvidia RTX 2080ti @ 2100MHz

Aus meinem System kann man vielleicht schon schließen das „stock“ für mich nicht in frage kommt. Ich möchte immer die maximal mögliche Leistung aus der Hardware kitzeln, weshalb ich mich nun seit etwas über einem Jahr mit XOC beschäftige. Dabei konnte ich schon kleinere erfolge verbuchen wie einem FX-8350 @ 8096MHz und auch die erste Generation von den Ryzen CPUs habe ich schon getestet. (Pr3mium @ HWBOT)
Daher würde mein Produkttest auch in eine etwas andere Richtung als „normale“ Reviews gehen. Hierbei werde ich besonders folgende Themen ansprechen:

Mainboard:
-Loadline Kalibration (gemessen direkt an der CPU mit einem externen Messgerät)
-VRM Kühldesign (verschiedene Messungen mit Thermometer)
-Spannungswandler (verwendete Bauteile & Dimensionierung) 
-Chipsatz Kühlung (stresstest des Chipsatz / wann springt der Lüfter an)
-Gen 4.0 SSD vs Samsung 960 EVO Gen 3.0
-RAM Overclocking (maximaler RAM Takt mit vielen verschiedenen RAM Kits / eventuell mit LN2)
-LN2 CPU OC (Ryzen 1. Und 3. Generation / Vergleich mit Corsshair VI Hero X370)

Grafikkarte:
-Vergleich mit RTX 2080ti für WQHD/FHD High FPS Gaming (mit Minimale Details in z.B. Apex Legends)
-OC mit Luftkühlung (mit verschiedenen Tools und auch SoftPowerPlayTable mods)
-Verbesserung der Kühlleistung durch LM / Erweitertes OC Potential? 
-Welche CPU limitiert die 5700XT? Test mit Ryzen 3 1200 / Ryzen 5 1600 / Ryzen 7 1700 / Ryzen 7 3700X / FX-8350 etc. in E-Sport Spielen
-Temperaturmessungen an verschiedenen Stellen der Karte / Spannungswandler / VRAM etc. 
-PCIE 4.0 vs 3.0 (welche Performance verliert man mit PCIE 3.0?)

Wenn sich weitere Themen im laufe des Test ergeben werde ich nach Absprache den Inhalt des Reviews anpassen. Ein genaues Messgerät sowie die genannten CPUs stehen mir zur Verfügung um die genannten Messungen durchzuführen. Aufgrund der vielen Laborberichte während meines fast abgeschlossenen Elektrotechnikstudiums gehe ich ebenfalls davon aus das ich diese professionell durchführen und beschreiben kann. 

Mein Review wird aufgrund der von mir vorgeschlagenen Themen zu großen Teilen aus Text, Diagrammen und Bildern bestehen. Eine entsprechende Kamera ist vorhanden.  

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch davon überzeugen ein geeigneter Tester zu sein und ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück


----------



## bluechilli (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team, sehr geehrte Community,


ich freue mich die Chance nutzen zu können mich mit diesen Zeilen für einen Lesertest zu bewerben.

Seit ich 6 Jahre alt bin habe ich das Zeitalter des Computers miterleben dürfen. 1984 war ein prägendes Jahr dafür.
Mit einem Amiga 600 erlebte ich die ersten Stunden, später rüstete ich heimlich den PC meiner Mutter mit einer Vodoo Karte auf und irgendwann hatte ich meinen ersten, eigenen PC.

Ich bin der Angelpunkt in unserer Familie und Freundeskreis geworden was Ratschläge für Konfigurationen bzw. Neuanschaffungen betrifft.

Zur Zeit besitze ich ein Ryzen System mit einem Ryzen 5 1600 auf einer X370 Platine in Kombination mit  einer GTX 1060 6GB.
Da mir selbst das Geld für eine Neuanschaffung fehlt, ich dennoch gerne aktuelle Spiele auf meinem Full HD, 144HZ Monitor in max Detailstufe spielen wollen würde, wäre es eine Freude für mich das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden zu können um die tolle Hardware testen und behalten zu können. 

Die Anforderungen an den Test habe ich gelesen und bin damit einverstanden.

Ich würde den Umbau in Schrift und Bild verfolgen, Auffällkeiten dokumentieren und meine Vorzüge bzw. negativen Aspekte Euch mitteilen.
Das etwaige, neue System würde mit einem Dark Rock Pro 4 von bequiet ergänzt und einem Ram Kit von Gskill mit 3200MHZ um auch das Overclocking Potential zu ermitteln.




Bis dahin, bleibt gesund, und vielleicht auf bald.



-Euer  blue.chilli


----------



## hardwareguru_ks (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes Team,

Schön das Ihr in dieser Zeit etwas zum Basteln und Schreiben anbietet.
Ich bin seit ca. 25 Jahren im PC-Bau (Privat) tätig und würde gerne mein teils störrisches ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO ersetzen.
Momentan habe ich dieses Mainboard inkl. einer "betagten"  1060 GTX  mit einem Accelero Mono Plus, Ryzen 5 3600 und 32 GB RAM.
Da ich wie wahrscheinlich kaum jemand im Forum voll und ganz auf Linux (Arch) setze und damit auch Spiele wie PES, DOOM, TPH, SOTTR erfolgreich spiele und mich über den ziemlich schlecht programmierten properitären NVIDIA Treiber ärgere würde ich AMD gerne eine Chance geben.
Ich hoffe ich habe Euer Interesse an meiner Person geweckt und würde mich über ein positives Feedback freuen. 

Lieben Gruss und bleibt alle gesund.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Bewerbung wieder gelöscht


----------



## Benny93 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo! 

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch gern als Tester der MSI-Produkte bewerben. Mein aktuelles System zurzeit aus folgenden Komponenten:

-Intel i5 4460S (2,9GHz)
-GTX 1060 6GB von Asus 
-Gigabyte Z87X OC force
-Samsung 12GB Ram
-1.2TB 2.1TB Samsung HDD
-LC6650GP3 V2.3 650Watt Netzteil
-Mugen 4 CPU Kühler


Ich hatte in den vergangenen Jahren schon Mehrere Komponenten in meinem PC verbaut gehabt, aber hatte bis jetzt noch nie wirklich die Chance die heutige Technik richtig zu testen aufgrund Geldmangels ( Ausbildung, Wohnung etc.).
Da ich viel mit Photoshop zu tun habe ( was aufgrund meines alten Systems ziemlich Schleppend läuft) würde es mich persönlich sehr interessieren was ich alles erreichen könnte mit einem Neuwertigen System.
Ich habe schon in jungen Jahren viel mit dem aufbau eines System zu tun gehabt aufgrund des Jobs von meinem Vater (Itler).
Ich würde sehr gerne noch mehr Erfahrungen sammeln Speziell was Hardware Tests angeht sowie Stresstest der CPU und GPU.

Für den Test wird dann natürlich noch neuer RAM besorgt um alles auch ordentlich Testen zu können. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sie mich als Tester auswählen würden. 

MFG Benjamin 

P.S: Bleiben sie Gesund !


----------



## ViP94 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Servus PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System setzt mit einem R7 1700 und einer Vega 56 voll auf AMD-Hardware aus der vorherigen Generation. Mein 1440p-Monitor mit 144Hz (Freesync) ist auch genug, um die Grafikkarte an ihre Grenzen zu bringen
Gerade deswegen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass mein Test für alle Leser von besonderer Relevanz ist, die zwar ein relativ aktuelles System besitzen, aber mit der Aufrüstung auf die neueste Generation liebäugeln.
Mein Test würde *neben den üblichen Standard-Benchmarks* folgende Schwerpunkte umfassen:

- Single-Thread-Leistung unter realen Bedingungen: Dazu würde ich den Autodesk Inventor nutzen, der leider in vielen Bereichen immer noch nicht auf Mehrkern-Prozessoren optimiert ist. Lässt sich hier eine deutliche Steigerung der Leistung beobachten, was die Effizienz von vielen (semi-)professionellen Nutzern steigern würde?
-Overclocking: Mit dem Noctua NH D15 verfüge ich über einen der besten Luftkühler auf dem Markt. Wie weit lässt sich der Prozessor auf diesem Board übertakten? Ist mehr drin als auf meinem alten X370-Board, auf dem der neue Ryzen 3000 Prozessor natürlich auch getestet wird?
-RAM-Overclocking: Im Moment verfüge ich über ein Dual-Ranked DDR4 2400 2x8GiB-Kit von Crucial. Nichts besonderes, aber lässt es sich auf dem neuen Board oder mit dem neuen Prozessor weiter übertakten? Oder sollte vielleicht doch flotterer RAM angeschafft werden, um die Komponenten auszureizen?
-WiFi: Wie schnell ist das verbaute WiFi-Modul? Kann es in Sachen Bandbreite, Stabilität und Latenz mit einer Kabel-Verbindung mithalten?
-Grafik: Ist ein spürbarer Unterschied zur Vega 56 nicht nur zu messen, sondern auch zu sehen?
-PCIe: Kann die 5700 XT von der Bandbreite von PCIe 4.0 profitieren oder liefert sie mit PCIe 3.0 die selbe Leistung? Reicht vielleicht ein PCIe 4.0 x4 Anschluss schon aus, um ohne spürbaren Leistungseinbußen zu spielen?
-Optik: Wie macht sich die neue Hardware in meinem schicken kleinen Jonsbo W2 Black Gehäuse mit Glasfenster?

Das alles und noch viel mehr,
würdet ihr kriegen, wenn ich Tester der Hardware wär'.


Beste Grüße

ViP


----------



## doOb1337 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes GCGH Team,
ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester der MSI-Bundels bewerben. Ich bin seit Jahren ein begeisterter Leser, auch wenn nicht mehr regelmäßig über Print Medien, sondern größerenteils online, aber ihr seid meine erste Anlaufstelle, wenn es um die Anschaffung neuer Hardware Komponenten und das Zusammenstellen eines neuen PCs geht. Meine Hardware "Karriere" hab ich begonnen, als mein Onkel mir seinen alten Schneider CPC überließ. Seither bin ich fasziniert von der Technik und sammle einige Fundstücke im Bastelkeller. Darunter Perlen wie gesagter Schneider CPC, ein Commodore 64, Slot 1 Prozessoren, eine Voodoo 5 von 3dfx und einiges mehr.

Bei der Auswahl meiner Komponenten habe ich lange auf AMD gesetzt, da es gerade als Schüler und Auszubildender eine Kostenfrage war. Den Zusammenbau und die Systemoptimierung habe ich dabei natürlich selbst gemacht. 

Meine derzeitige Hardware besteht aus einem Intel 6600K mit einer NVIDIA GTX 1060 und 16GB Corsair RAM. Dieser Rechner wird hauptsächlich zum Zocken verwendet – aktuell Tomb Raider, Call of Duty und PUBG. Aber auch das Übertakten der Hardware reizt mich sehr, weil ich gerne das bestmögliche aus meinem System raushole. Für den nächsten komplett PC hatte die Radeon RX 5700 XT und einen Ryzen 3000 ins Auge gefasst, daher würde euer Bundle super passt.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich als Tester auserkoren werde und würde versuchen, möglichst detaillierte Infos zur Hardware in meinen Bericht einzubringen.  

Gruß Tobias


----------



## momsi91 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Mahlzeit allerseits,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch gerne zur Wahl stellen, um die tollen Komponenten zu testen.

Ich habe bisher alle PCs selbst gebaut, für mich, Freunde, Bekannte und Familie. Genug Erfahrung bringe ich mit.

Leider ist es schon etwas länger her, seit ich den letzten Rechner für mich selbst gebastelt habe. Mein aktuelles Setup besteht aus einem P8Z77 mit einem i5 3570 und einer RX480. Damit kann man grade noch so erträglich aktuelle Titel auf niedrigen Einstellungen zocken. Leider kommt das System bei meinem persönliches Highlight doch schon arg ins stottern: DCS World. Ein Simulator, der schon gut in die Performance geht. Hier könnten die Komponenten dann zeigen,  was in Ihnen steckt 

Hoffentlich bis bald.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bringe zwar nicht so viele Jahre Erfahrung mit, wie einige hier, da ich erst 22 bin, aber seit 8 Jahren beschäftige ich mich tiefergehend mit Hardware, seit 3 Jahren sehr intensiv.
Ich bin zur Zeit in Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration, und bin prinzipiell ein günstiger Support-Mitarbeiter, so eine Review wäre für mich eine willkommene Abwechslung. 

Trifft mich die Auswahl, werde ich meine Schwerpunkte auf Folgendes legen:

-Vergleich von CPU-Leistung von X370 und X570, da ich meinen R5 3600 auf einem MSI X370 XPOWER betreibe, ich denke, dass das durchaus interessant ist, ob das einen (spürbaren) Unterschied macht
-Vergleich von GPU-Leistung von PCIe 3.0 zu 4.0
-Vergleich von Temperaturen und OC/UV-Ergebnissen zwischen der Gaming X und dem Referenzdesign von AMD, auch mit Überschreitung der Max TDP durch das More-Power-Tool von hellm
-Vergleich von VRM-Temperaturen des Mainboards bei Custom-Wakü und Top-Blow-Kühler (nur grob, durch Infarot-Thermometer) da MSI da ja Probleme hat(te)

Das, was zu jedem Test gehört, wie zB. Verpackung, Zubehör, Ausstattung, etc. werde ich natürlich auch begutachten und bewerten.

Zum Testen steht mir ein offener Benchtable, sowie ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo zur Verfügung. Zum Benchen werde ich hauptsächlich 3D-Mark, Unigine Superposition und Cinebench verwenden.
Overclocking-Erfahrung habe ich durch meine alte Vega56,  einige andere GCN-Karten und meine Navi. Bei den 3000er Ryzen kann man ja leider nicht (sinnvoll) overclocken, deshalb wird da auch nichts kommen.

Für gute Bilder sorgen mein Honor View 20 sowie eine DSLR.

Da dies mein erster Lesertest wäre, kann ich, aus Mangel an Erfahrung, natürlich kein Perfektes Ergebnis versprechen, ich werde aber mein Bestes geben!

Greetz


----------



## RcTomcat (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hi,

mein Name ist Matthias und Ich bin 31 Jahre jung. Bisher meist nur stiller Leser möchte Ich diesen Test nutzen um von nun an etwas aktiver hier im Forum unterwegs zu sein.


Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker mit mehrjähriger Berufserfahrung, aktuell allerdings wieder Student in Vollzeit. Dies schränkt natürlich auch mein Hardware Hobby etwas ein und macht die Neuanschaffung eines PC (welcher wiederum ein paar Jahre halten soll) zu einem teureren oder gar unmöglichen Vergnügen. In meiner sonstigen Freizeit beschäftige Ich mich gerne mit meinen zwei Hunden.
Meine IT-Infrastruktur besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:


Cat 7 Netzwerkkabel in alle Räume 
Zyxel GS1900-24E als Herzstück 
Fritzbox 7590 Router 
AVM 1750E Access Points 
Diverse Tablets (Ipad, Windows Tablet, Android) 
Diverse Mobilgeräte 
Mehrere Notebooks 
Mehrere PCs 
Mehrere Raspberry Pi 
Dreambox AV Receiver 
QNAP TS-410 mit 4x4TB WD RED 
QNAP TS-453A mit 4x10TB Seagate Ironwolf 
Synology DS213 (gehört meiner Freundin) 
IP Kamera 
PC mit einer 10Gbit/s fähigen Karte 
Diverse weitere Smart Home Geräte 
Mein aktueller PC basiert auf einem MSI Z170a Krait Gaming Mainboard auf welchem ein Intel I7 6700k seinen Dienst tut. Als Grafikkarte wird noch eine AMD 7990 verwendet. Alle Komponenten sind wassergekühlt. Mehrere SATA SSDs diverser Hersteller und zwei NVMe SSDs sorgen für Speicherplatz, per iSCSI wird Speicher durch das NAS bereitgestellt. 
Der PC ist Ende 2015 gebaut worden weshalb ich nun seit langem über ein Upgrade nachdenke.
Die X570 Plattform ist hier natürlich für einen Enthusiasten aktuell in der inneren Wahl.
Passender DDR4 RAM würde für den Test entsprechend angeschafft werden.

Mein Test würde sich in die folgenden Bereiche gliedern:


Verpackung & Inhalt 
Technische Daten & Besonderheiten aller Komponenten (Fokus auf MB und CPU) 
Erscheinungsbild aller Komponenten 
Zusammenbau auf meine Dimastech Benchtable & späterer Einbau in ein Aerocool Scar 
BIOS im Detail & moderates Overclocking (sofern möglich) mit original Kühler und Wasserkühlung 
Kühlung auf dem Benchtable und später im Case (GPU Lüfter & CPU Kühler, natürlich sehr subjektiv, M.2 Kühlung) 
Benchmarks (ATTO, Anvil’s Storage Utility, Unigine Superposition, diverse Spiele etc)
NVMe 
SATA (HDD und SSD 
GPU (PCIe 3 und4 Vergleich) 
USB 
LAN/ WIFI 
 
Audio (subjektiv) 
Software & Tools (Mystic Light, Treiber Utility etc.) 
 Sonstiges 
Fazit & Vergleich zu meinem bisherigen PC 
 
Bebildert würde der Test natürlich auch. Zu diesem Zweck steht eine DSLR aus dem Hause Canon bereit.
Ein Video zu den einzelnen Komponenten lässt sich auch anfertigen.

Über die Möglichkeit das MSI-Bundle zu testen würde Ich mich sehr freuen.

Allen anderen Bewerbern wünsche Ich viel Glück und

einen gute Woche


----------



## Sir Demencia (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo pcgh- Team

Ich werf dann meinen Hut auch mal in den Ring.
Seit 1997 stelle und baue ich meine Rechner immer selber. Dabei wird der Rechenknecht ziemlich umfangreich von mir genutzt.
Ich selber zocke unheimlich gern (eigentlich alles querbeet und genreübergreifend). Weiter fotografiere ich gerne und bearbeite die Bilder mit Photoshop und/ oder Lightroom. Dann kommt noch das normal Surfen und Office dazu. Der PC muss hier einen ziemlichen Spagat hinlegen. Wenn ich surfe oder Bildbearbeitung mache will ich Ruhe haben. Wenn ich zocke brauche ich viel Leistung. Mein PC muss also beides können. 

Der aktuelle PC sieht so aus: 

AMD Ryzen 3700X 
Asus Crosshair VII Hero (470er Chipsatz) 
32 GB RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 
Asus RTX 2080 OC 
Samsung 960 EVO 500 GB (damals hier bei Euch für den Leseretest bekommen) 
3x Crucial MX 500 mit 1.000GB für Programme und als Datengrab 
be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750 
Monitore: Asus ROG PG278QR (zum Zocken) und Asus PB248Q (für Bildbearbeitung) 
Windows 10 Pro 
Thermaltake Core X9 Gehäuse 
Das System ist durch eine Custom - WaKü gekühlt mit 1x 480 mm und 1x 360mm Radis (gekühlt werden GraKa und CPU) 

Den Test würde ich zwar in meinem Case machen, die GPU allerdings nur unter Luft kühlen. 
Spannend wäre für mich der Unterschied zum meinem jetzigen System hinsichtlich Leistung und Lautstärke in den unterschiedlichen Anwenungsszenarien (Zocken, Büro, Bildbearbeitung). Sehr spannend hierbei wäre hinsichtlich der Lautstärke wie sich der kleine Quirl für den Chipsatz- Kühler macht im Alltag und weiter ob es spürbare Performance- Unterschiede zwischen den Boards gibt (570 vs. 470). 
Bezüglich OC wäre ich eher sehr zurückhaltend. Denn hierbei kann man keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen machen, da sich jede CPU/ GPU anders verhält. Aber ich würde durchaus af die Einstellmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich OC beim Mainboard eingehen. 

Der Test würde natürlich auch mit ausreichend Bildern und Screenshots dokumentiert werden. Der Aufbau des Testes wäre in etwa so:

Unboxing 
techn. Daten und Ausstattung der Komponenten, Garantie, etc. 
Einbau 
Benchmarking und Praxis 
Fazit 

Ich hatte bereits schon das Glück bei Euch Hardware testen zu dürfen. Das war damals die Samsung 960 EVO mit 500 GB.


Tante EDIT: Meine Regierung (weltbestes Weibchen) würde dem sehr zeitaufwändigen Test auch zustimmen.


----------



## Lurka (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen.

Mein Name ist Konstantin und ich bin Lehrer für Mathematik, Sport und Informatik. Meine Hobbys sind daraus gut ersichtlich, Sport und Computer haben schon immer mein Leben bestimmt. Seit einigen Jahren bastel ich gerne an diversen PC-Systemen rum, entweder für mich aber auch für meine Freunde. Dabei investiere ich immer viel Zeit in die Recherche nach den besten Komponenten und Kombinationen. Und sobald ich mich entschieden habe teste ich natürlich alles selbst. Insofern sehe ich mich der Aufgabe gewachsen und würde mich freuen für euch einen Testbericht schreiben zu dürfen.

Mein aktuelles System ist schon etwas älter funktioniert aber noch wunderbar. Hier den Kernkomponenten:

Xeon e3-1231 v3
16 GB DDR3
Asrock  H97 Pro4
Rx Vega 56 (mit Morpheus 2 umgebaut und optimiert)

Testen würde ich mit mit folgender weiteren Hardware:

Fractal design Meshify c tempered glass edition
BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550Watt
16 GB DDR4 TridentZ 3600 CL16
m.2 SSD und Sata SSD
BeQuiet DarkRock Slim
Asus MG278q 1440p Monitor 144hz

Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich beim Testen auf Produktqualität, Leistung (CPU/GPU in verschiedenen Szenarien), Stromverbrauch, Kühlung, Lautstärke und Optik legen. Zusätzlich würde ich auch den Lieferumfang der einzelnen Teile und die jeweilige beiliegende Software betrachten. 

Bleibt alle gesund! Schöne Grüße


----------



## sacer11 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo,


Ich möchte mich gerne als Tester bewerben !!!  
Schon seit der 486er Ära habe ich meine Computer selbst zusammen gebaut. Ich war seit dem ersten Athlon ein großer Fan von AMD, hatte jedoch ab dem X2 6000 nur noch Intel Prozessoren.
Mein Hobby neben dem Spielen ist die digitale Musikproduktion und ich bin dabei sehr auf eine Leistungsstarke CPU angewiesen. 
Viele virtuelle Synthesizer nutzen für die Nachbildung analoger Schaltkreise extrem viel Rechenpower.
Hierfür nutze ich hunderte von Plugins und habe 15 Midi Controller über USB angeschlossen.
Mein aktuelles System, ein i7 5960x ist auf 4,5 Ghz übertaktet mit 32GB Speicher und einer 2070 RTX bietet es in den meisten Fällen noch ausreichend Performance, 
allerdings kann man mit vielen Plugins wirklich jedes System in die Knie zwingen.
So komme ich bei größeren Projekten mit vielen Spuren oftmals an eine 80% CPU Auslastung. 
Diese Projekte waren mit meinen vorherigen Prozessoren mit 4 und 6 Kernen nicht einmal annähernd möglich gewesen. 
Auch mit meinem übertakteten 8 Kerner muss ich noch viele Abstriche aus Performance Gründen hinnehmen. 
Allerdings fühle ich mich mit dem System schon viel freier bei der Anzahl an Audiospuren und der Plugin Auswahl und muss keine Spuren mehr einfrieren, sondern kann alles in Echtzeit laufen lassen.
Der aktuelle Rhyzen 3950x klingt deshalb sehr verlockend, mir die doppelte Leistung zu bieten.  

Meine Intel Enthusiasten Plattform läuft seit dem Erscheinen von Windows 10 sehr stabil.
Da ich sehr viele Plugins nutze, wollte ich mein System nicht mehr frisch aufspielen. Auch der Wechsel auf eine 2GB SSD verlief ohne Windows Neuinstallation.
Mein einziges Problem sind meine 20 USB Geräte, die auf meiner X99 Plattform ab und an Problemen verursachen. 
Beispielsweise wird manchmal ein Kontroller nicht richtig erkannt und es kann dadurch auch zu Blue Screens kommen.
Das Problem teilen sich viele weitere Anwender auf x99 und x299 mit deutlich weniger USB Peripherie. 

In einem Test würde ich daher gerne auch für mich folgende Fragen beantworten:

Wie verträgt sich ein Wechsel von Intel auf AMD ohne Windows Neuinstallation.
Funktionieren meine vielen Programme und Spiele nach wie vor und wie hoch ist der Zeitaufwand die neue Hardware auf einem alten System reibungslos zum laufen zu kriegen.
- Besonders die vielen Sicherungsmechanismen diverser Plugin Hersteller, wie bspw. Dongle oder Challenge Response erfordern einen gewissen Zeitaufwand die jeweilige Software zu reaktivieren. 

Hat sich die Kompatibilität bei der USB Integration verbessert.
Wie verhält sich der Rhyzen bei Audioanwendungen im Vergleich zum Intel System, bezüglich Performance und ganz besonders der Stabilität. 
-Umso mehr verschiedene Plugins verwendet werden, desto häufiger kann es zu Abstürzen kommen.

Wie spielen sich grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele wie bspw. Doom Eternal, Red Redemption 2 und Metro Exodus in Ultra HD auf meinem OLED TV ? 
-Ist die 5700XT in 4K spürbar schneller als meine 2070 RTX

Wie ist die Kompatibilität zu älteren spielen, hat hierbei NVidia noch einen Vorteil gegenüber AMD ?
-Meine letzte AMD Radeon R9 290X wurde in einigen älteren spielen nicht immer richtig erkannt und es ließen sich dadurch einige Features nicht einschalten.
-Ich verwende 3 Monitore in WQHD und einen TV in UHD. Läuft das genauso reibungslos wie bei Nvidia ?

Wie ist das Mainboard zum übertakten geeignet. 
Benchmarks bei aktuellen Spielen und im Vergleich zu meinem System, bspw. Cinebench R20 = 5016 / 3DMark 9027
Benchmarks ohne Neu Installation im Vergleich zu einem frisch aufgesetzten System.

Würde mich sehr freuen, beste Grüße aus Hessen

Thomas


----------



## onlygaming (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,

seit Jahren bin ich hier im PCGHX Forum aktiv und habe schon einige Erfahrungen mit PC sammeln können.

Mein System besteht derzeit aus einem Ryzen 2700X auf einem X370 Killer SLI mit 16 GB RAM, dazu gesellt sich eine GTX 1080 welche auf 0,83 V undervoltet ist. 

Mich würde interessieren wie sich die 3000er Generation Ryzen im Alltag schlägt, welches Potential die Produkte haben sowohl nach oben als auch unten, grade das Undervolting Potential interessiert mich da man dort meistens eine Menge an Strom und Lautstärke einsparen kann ohne soviel Leistung zu verlieren. 

Ich würde daher besonders Augenmerk auf die "Tweak" Möglichkeiten von GPU und Mainboard legen und Messungen in verschiedenen Spielen sowie auch Benchmarks darlegen. Gerne auch im Vergleich zu meinem eigenen PC. Was hat sich zwischen den Generationen getan? Wie groß fällt der Sprung zu einer mittlerweile fast 4 Jahre alten GPU aus? 

Ich würde mich freuen diese Chance zu erhalten mal einen kompletten Lesertest zu schreiben, und diesen mit der Community zu teilen


----------



## Rasputin468 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH - Team,

Habe vor 5 Jahren meinen Rechner komplett verkauft, weil ich damals angefangen habe zu studieren und seit diesem Zeitpunkt begleitet mich ein Laptop der Obermittelklasse. Vor dieser Zeit war ich sehr viel in den beiden Foren Forumluxx und hier natürlich unterwegs und habe viel Hardware getestet. Immer wieder Beiträge mit meinen Erfahrungen veröffentlicht. Hier noch mal der Link zum Foumuxx. Seitdem bin in der Filmindustrie tätig und spiele leider nicht mehr so oft, wodurch ich aber die Begeisterung für die Hardware nicht verloren habe. Wie schon beschrieben hab Momentan zwar nur ein Laptop zur Verfügung und kein Rechner. Hab vor der Arbeit zwar ein 27 Zöller WQHD Monitor von Benq mitgenommen, der aber zum Arbeiten zu wenig Fläche bietet. Aus diesem Grund musste ein 32:9 C49RG94 Monitor von Samsung her. Wodurch ich jetzt ein Setup habe der mir genug Platz zum Arbeiten bietet. Probleme die ich jetzt habe sind folgende, dass mein Laptop nur ein HDMI-Ausgang bietet, wodurch die Bahnbreite limitiert. Bei 5k und 120Hz wird das schon mal knapp. Ein Rechner der mehr Auswahl an Ausgängen hat, wäre in diesem Fall eine Rettung. 

Laptop - Asus ROG Strix SCAR III

Dennoch bleibe ich immer noch up2date was die Hardware angeht. Muss unter anderem unsere mehr als 20 Rechner, die zum Rendern verwendet werden zu verwalten und muss dafür sorgen, dass diese immer laufen. Zwar etwas andere Preisklasse, aber sind dann immer noch Desktoprechner. Eine typische Konfiguration sieht dann so aus: 

Ryzen AMD2990WX
PCIe NVMe SSD
128GB DDR4
Nvidia Titan
Dualscreen Setup

In der ersten Linie geht es darum, dass die Rechner stabil laufen und zwar 24 Stunden am Tag und 7 Tage die Woche. Wenn sich das Ganze per Remote ein wenig schwierige gestaltet.

Fotografie gehört bei mir zum Alltag wie z.B. dieser Beitrag zeigt. Grüsse @ Raphl. #Voodoosammlung

Und vielleicht ergibt sich die Gelegenheit, das Ganze in einem Video festzuhalten. 

Würde mich dennoch sehr freuen auch zuhause ein Setup aufzustellen, den ich testen kann. Auf dem riesigen Samsung Monitor und unter etwas anderen Anforderungen. Gespielt wird damit trotzdem. Hab noch meine Custom Wasserkühlung hier stehen und werde es auch für das System einsetzen und natürlich OC betreiben. Vielleicht auch für die Graka.

Freu mich von euch zu hören.


----------



## Luca0612 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Theam und moin zusammen,

wie alle anderen hier auch, möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Im vergleich zu vielen anderen hier ist mein Foren-Profil noch recht neu - was nicht heißt, dass diese Community für mich neu ist. Ich habe dank des Forums schon viele Probleme lösen können. Auch bei einigen Entscheidungen konnten mir Erfahrungsberichte von anderen Nutzern hier helfen. Nun ist es, denke ich, an der Zeit, auch etwas zurückzugeben.

*✔ Zu meiner Person & jetziges Setup*
Zunächst einmal zu meiner Person: Momentan studiere ich Wirtschaftsinformatik dual im 4. Semester (Schwerpunkt Systemintegration), in der Praxisphase arbeite ich bei einem großen deutschen IT-Dienstleister. Dort habe ich hauptsächlich Kontakt mit einer virtualisierten, hochverfügbaren Infrastruktur (für die Spec-Geier unter euch: Ein physischer Server hat je nach Anwendungsgebiet zwischen 1 und 2 TB RAM und mindestens zwei CPUs a mindestens 28 Kerne - ja, momentan kommen leider hauptsächlich Intel CPUs zum Einsatz). Erfahrung mit Hard- und Software ist somit genügend vorhanden. In meinem Bekanntenkreis bin ich der Technik-Freak und darf anderen bei der Zusammenstellung und dem Zusammenbau ihrer PCs helfen (zuletzt vor einem halben Jahr den PC eines Kollegen zusammengebaut - auch auf Basis der Ryzen-CPUs). Dabei versuche ich immer, ein Auge auf Sparsamkeit und Langlebigkeit bzw. Zukunftsfähigkeit zu legen. Zufälligerweise habe ich gerade vor, mir einen komplett neuen PC zusammenzubauen - eben mit genau dem Mainboard von MSI, einem Ryzen 7 3700X und einer RX 5700XT bzw. RTX 2070. Gerade bei dem Prozessor und dem MSI-Board finde ich das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis sehr interessant. Auf der Suche nach Testberichten bin ich (mal wieder  ) auf das PCGH-Extreme Forum gestoßen - und würde diese Gelegenheit gerne nutzen, um etwas zurückzugeben. Ich sehe mich vor allem als geeigneten Tester, da ich in der Zielgruppe liege, die MSI mit diesem Mainboard ansprechen möchte und zusätzlich einiges an Erfahrung mitbringe. Der RX 5700XT stand ich aufgrund der vielerorts kritisierten Treiberprobleme eher entgegen - vielleicht ändert sich das ja mit dem Test. Ein Upgrade von meinem z.T. fast 8 Jahre alten PC ist mittlerweile dringend notwendig, der Prozessor schwächelt in den meisten Spielen sehr: i5 3470; H77 Mainboard; 12 GB DDR3 RAM; GTX 1060 6GB; 1TB HDD, 256 GB SATA SSD. Ja, zwischendurch gab es einige Upgrades, aber ich habe mir vorgenommen, dieses mal etwas komplett neues zusammenzubauen. Zusätzlich zu meinem Gaming-PC besitze ich noch ein Surface-Tablet, welches hauptsächlich im Studium zum Einsatz kommt, gelegentlich nutze ich es aber auch, um Spiele via Steam In-Home-Streaming an einen beliebigen Ort (z.B. meinen TV im Wohnzimmer) zu streamen. Wie alle anderen hier wahrscheinlich auch, bin ich leidenschaftlicher Gamer - meine Lieblingsspiele sind Cities:Skylines, Anno 1800, Rainbow Six: Siege, GTA V, LoL und Battlefield V. Hin und wieder Spiele ich auch gerne Autorennen-Spiele (diese größtenteils auf dem TV).

*✔  Testsystem-Zusammenstellung*
Die zur Verfügung gestellten Test-Teile würden somit Verwendung in einem komplett neuem PC-System finden. Sollte tatsächlich ein Ryzen 3700X zum Einsatz kommen, möchte ich zunächst den Stock-Cooler testen, da ich extremer Fan seiner RGB-Beleuchtung bin. Sollte es im Test zu außerordentlich hohen Temperaturen kommen, müsste ich natürlich einen Aftermarket-Cooler nachrüsten. Desweiteren sollen eine 500GB SSD (für Windows und oft gespielte Spiele) und eine 2TB HDD (Datengrab, auch für weniger oft gespielte Spiele) zum Einsatz kommen, hier habe ich mich noch nicht auf genaue Modelle festgelegt. Fest steht allerdings, dass bei der SSD kein High-End Modell zum Einsatz kommen soll. Meine Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit haben gezeigt, dass auch Einsteiger- oder Mittelklasse-Modelle die Bedürfnisse der meisten Gamer kompromisslos erfüllen. Als Gehäuse soll ein kostengünstiges, eher schlichtes Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster zum Einsatz kommen. Das Netzteil, sofern ein Ryzen 7 3700X zum Einsatz kommt, soll maximal 600Watt leisten können. Mehr wäre für dieses Setup übertrieben, da die neuen Ryzen-Prozessoren extrem energieeffizient arbeiten (zum Vergleich: Mein jetziger i5 hat eine TDP von 77 Watt, der 3700X nur 65 Watt). Für meine Einsatzzwecke werden 2x8 GB RAM sicherlich für die nächsten zwei Jahre ausreichen. Sollte danach ein Upgrade fällig werden, können immer noch die zwei freien Steckplätze genutzt werden. Ich werde besonderes Augenmerk auf den RAM legen, da dieser bekanntlich bei den Ryzen-Prozessoren wichtig ist. Bei allen Komponenten möchte ich nicht das teuerste "Bling-Bling" oder die teuersten Markenprodukte nutzen. Ich möchte mich also preislich am Mittelfeld orientieren und auf nicht zwingend erforderliche Erweiterungen oder Spielereien verzichten, sofern diese das Budget unnötig in die Höhe treiben. Die meisten Gamer haben eben kein unendliches Budget zur Verfügung. Unterm Strich soll ein stabiles System mit ordentlicher Preis-/Leistungskombination gebaut werden - eben genau die Zielgruppe, die MSI mit dem Mainboard anvisiert. Mein auf dem Schreibtisch stehendes Monitor-Setup bestehend aus zwei Full-HD Monitoren soll dabei zumindest zu Anfang weiterhin zum Einsatz kommen - zusätzlich kann ich den PC im Wohnzimmer aufbauen und am TV mit 4K-Auflösung Testen. Ein WQHD-Monitor steht als nächstes (nach dem PC) auf meiner Upgrade-Wunschliste. Ob das Grundfundament für WQHD mit dem neuen PC gelegt ist, kann ich nach einem Test am TV beurteilen.

*✔ Testvorgehen*
Mein genereller Plan zum Test ist es, ein Video zu Unboxing, Einbau und Qualität sowie dem Endresultat zu drehen. Vor den Spieletest möchte ich das System umfangreich auf Stabilität und Leistung testen(durch Stresstests und Benchmarks). Danach werde ich einige Spiele Testen und die Performance mit anderen Setups vergleichen. Zum Vergleich stehen mir mein alter PC und das Setup eines Kollegen (basierend auf Ryzen 2000) zur Verfügung. Zudem werde ich die Zukunftsfähigkeit mit anderen Systemzusammenstellungen vergleichen. Übertaktung spielt für mich keine besonders wichtige Rolle  - was in meinen Augen bei einem Mainboard dieser Preisklasse auch nicht das wichtigste ist. Wer großzügig übertakten möchte, greift in der Regel zu Mainboards einer höheren Preisklasse. Mein Ziel ist es, aktuelle (und neue) Games mit sehenswürdigen Framerates spielen zu können - was ich, wie bereits erwähnt, auch testen werde. Dazu sollen sowohl meine Monitore, als auch der TV zum Einsatz kommen. Da ich meistens über Lautsprecher spiele, ist auch die Geräuschkulisse ein sehr wichtiger Punkt (besonders die Lautstärke des Chipsatzlüfters). Auch die Stabilität, Zuverlässigkeit und Features der Treiber werde ich in meinen Tests berücksichtigen. Gerade bei der RX 5700XT hat man ja von sehr vielen Problemen gehört, die aber seit Mitte Februar behoben sein sollen. Zum Vergleich der Treiber-Software dient mir mein alter PC mit der GTX 1060 und der NVidia Software. Da ich in meinem Büro-Zimmer leider keinen LAN-Anschluss habe, spielt auch die WLAN-Funktionalität des Mainboards eine wichtige Rolle. Hier werde ich die Up/Down Geschwindigkeit zum Router mit verschiedenen Geräten vergleichen (u.a. Handy, Surface Tablet, alter WLAN-Stick, ...).

Nach dem Test werde ich die Komponenten einige Jahre weiterverwenden und könnte das Review mit einem Langzeittest aktualisieren.

Danke für das Lesen meiner hoffentlich aussagekräftigen Bewerbung - das schreiberische "können" sollte damit (hoffe ich zumindest) bestätigt sein 
Sollte ich Interesse geweckt haben, meldet euch bitte per PN bei mir für weitere Kontakt- und Adressdaten.

Bis dahin und bleibt gesund!

_Luca_


----------



## Newikexxx (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin Moin zusammen,

ich möchte mich auch mal für das MSI-Bundle bewerben. Mein aktuelles System besteht aus einen Fx-8350 und einer Sphire RX 590, was somit nicht mehr der Heiße Scheiss ist.
Ich bin Dozent in der Logistik und beschäftige mich nur als Hobby schon seit der Jugend mit Computern . Dabei baue ich meine Systeme seither immer selbst zusammen. Auch für Freunde mache ich das schon das ein oder andere mal.


Hier mein aktuelles System:
No Name Netzteil 650 Watt
Mainboard Msi 970 + 24GB Elite 1366 (4 Riegel)
Prozessor:    AMD Fx-8350/ Wakü @4,5 Ghz
Grafikkarte  Saphire RX590 

Festplatten
Seagate BarraCuda HDD  – 4TB
Seagate BaraCuda  HDD    - 3TB


----------



## golftango16 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin,
super Aktion von euch! Hätte wohl wieder Lust zu basteln und zu testen! Den letzten Gaming PC habe ich zu Weihnachten 2019 für meinen Neffen gebaut, leider nicht für mich. Wäre tatsächlich mein erstes AMD System, habe bis jetzt nur Systeme mit Intel / Nvidia gebaut. Hätte auch noch den ganzen Rest den man so braucht, um das System zu ergänzen, so das am Ende ein vollständiger PC entsteht. Habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon ein paar Produkt Tests für Alternate und Mindfactory gemacht, aber nur Kleinigkeiten z.B. AIO Wasserkühlungen, Mäuse und Tastaturen. Würde mich echt freuen mal die Erfahrung mit AMD zu machen.

Gruß
Tim Schneider


----------



## GermanDevil74 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo @ All,
mit nun mehr als 35 Jahre Erfahrung im Bereich PC und derer Hardware, spiele ich seit je her am PC und bin aktuell mit 200 Spielstunden in GRB und über 400 Spielstunden in Scum unterwegs. Zudem spiele ich auch viele andere schnelle Games die Hardware schon an die Grenze bringen können.

Ich baue seit je her meine PC immer selber auf und habe gerade erst einen neuen PC für meinen Sohn zusammen gestellt. Mein PC hat in diesem Zuge auch ein MSI upgrade (Motherboard) sowie einen AMD Ryzen 7 erhalten! Aktuell spiele ich noch auf NVIDIA denke aber über einen Wechsel zu AMD (RX5700...) nach. Ich bin aktiver AMD Unterstützer und hole mir ständig neue Hardware und lese deshalb auch viel darüber. Es ist mein Hobby und wird auch immer mein Hobby bleiben.

In diesem Sinne!

Ich würde mich über eure Nachricht freuen und wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Erfolg!


Als technischer Zeichner und Konstrukteur arbeite ich beruflich und privat viel mit CAD Anwendungen welche immer gute und schnelle Hardware fordern. Auch hier habe ich für einen ausgiebigen Test schon einige Ideen.


----------



## spacehunter662 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mich als Tester für das MSI Bundle bewerben. Persönlich nutze ich derzeit bereits einen AMD Ryzen 2700x zusammen mit 32Gb 3600cl15 G.Skill RAM und einer RTX 2080. Falls ich als Tester ausgewählt werde, werde ich die Mobo+CPU+GPU Kombo für den Testzeitraum als meinen Hauptrechner und für meine alltäglichen Arbeit benutzen - und dabei natürlich auch testen.

Ich habe im vergangen Jahr für mehrere Freunde PCs konfiguriert und auch zusammengebaut und habe schon fast mehr Spaß am bauen als am nutzen von PCs.

Da ich als Hobby gerne zocke, werde ich natürlich besonders in diesen Bereich eingehen. Dafür kann ich sowohl einen 3440x1440 Monitor mit 100Hz als auch meine Valve Index nutzen (zum Beispiel für VR Chat, Half Life: Alyx und ähnliche VR Titel). Besonders interessant ist hier, wie sich die 5700 XT in VR schlägt. 

Abgesehen davon möchte ich (in Linux) testen, ob und wie sich die AMD Grafikkarte für deep learning mit TensorFlow und Keras nutzen lässt. Momentan nutze ich dafür meine RTX 2080, allerdings soll Tensorflow (mit einigen Tricks) auch mit AMD GPUS laufen. 

In den selben Bereich schlägt auch mein nächstes Augenmerk: Da ich viel mit Matrixoperationen und Eigenwertberechnungen arbeite, möchte ich auch gleich einmal schauen, wie die Performance unterschiede zwischen meinen 2700x und dem Zen 2 CPU sein werden. Da Zen 2 endlich auch 256bits instructions unterstützt sollten diese Operationen bei gleicher Taktrate und Kernzahl eine doppelt so hohe Geschwindigkeit liefern.

Des Weiteren möchte ich auch die GPU gerne übertakten oder undervolten. Letzteres habe ich bereits mit meiner 2080 getan, damit ich niedrigere Temperaturen und folglich weniger Lärmentwicklung bei gleicher Taktrate habe.

Schlussendlich wäre ein Zen 2 CPU zusammen mit einem x570 Mainboard für mich die ersehnte Gelegenheit endlich meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf seinen nativen Specs (und darüber hinaus) laufen zu lassen -  momentan ist er durch die CPU leider stark limitiert und läuft nur auf 3333MhzCl14.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einen groben Eindruck von meinen Tests und Anwendungsbereichen vermitteln, die ich als Produkttester ausprobieren werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Mang0_EU (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 
Ich bin ein wirklicher Technikfreak! Hardware fasziniert mich und ich kann nicht genug grigen!
Ich beschäftige mich sehr viel mit PC-Hardware und habe schon einige PCs zusammengebaut. Ich erstelle regelmäßig die Aktuellen besten Konfigurationen zu einem bestimmten Preis. 
Ich habe noch nie ein Review online gestellt doch ich wollte es schon immer mal machen und jetzt bietet sich die Möglichkeit!

Ich besitze leider kein Hightend Systhem sondern lediglich ein Low buget PC.

Aktuelle Konfiguration: 
    • AMD Ryzen 5 1400
    • MSI rx 570 
    • b450 Mainboard 
    • G.Skill AEGIS 8 GB RAM
    • Bequiet Netzteil 400w 
    • Sharkoon S25-W Gehäuse schwarz
    • 240 GB SSD
    • 1T HDD

Wie würde ich den Neuen PC Konfigurieren

    • AMD Ryzen 5 3600
    • MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi 
    • MSI RX 5700XT Gaming
    • Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz
    • Samsung MZ-76Q1T0BW SSD 860 QVO 1 TB 2,5 Zoll Interne SATA SSD
    • be quiet! Pure Power 11
    • Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB-CPU-Wasserkühler
    • Horizon RGB Midi-Towe/be quiet! Silent Base 801

Mein Test würde in Etwa so Ablaufen:

Zu aller erst findet ein Unboxing satt in dem erst eindrücke sowie Verarbeitung und erste Präsentiert werden. Anschließend wird das System zusammen gebaut und getestet. Hier für Benchmarks von 3DMarky, Cinebenchr20 und einige weitere. Danach wird das ganze System Übertaktet und die Benchmarks und Spiele Test noch einmal durchgeführt und verglichen. 
Wie verhalten sich die Komponenten beim übertakten. Wie gut lässt sich die GPU übertakten und wie war wird sie dann. Werden die Lüfter laut.Wie sieht es beim Mainboard aus. Werden die Spannungswandler gut gekühlt und  vieles weitere wird unter die Lupe genommen. 
Natürlich werden auch allgemeine Fragen behandelt wie z.B sieht es mit Anschlüssen auf dem Mainboard aus. Wie viele 3Pin RGB Anschlüsse hat es, hat es schon USB C und wie ist der Soundchip der Karte, Wie schneller RAM wird unterstützt…
Für wen ist die Grafikkarte geeignet. Für Leute die auf Full HD mit 144 Hz spielen wollen oder schafft sie auch Games auf 4k mit hohen Frames oder geht das Maximal mit WQHD.
Natürlich werden die Komponenten Verglichen. Wie schlagt sich die RX 5700 XT im vergleich mit einer RTX 2060 super oder auch RTX 2070. (Kann ich mir von Freunden ausleihen.) 
Wie schlägt sich das  X570 im Vergleich zu einem B450 Mainboard. Lohnt sich das Teurere Mutterbrett oder ist es den Aufpreis nicht wert. 
Es werden nicht nur auf die inneren Dinge geachtet sondern auch auf das Äußere. Macht es Optisch was her. Hat es RGB und kommt sie gut zur Geltung. 

Mir fällt noch vieles weitere ein was man damit anstellen könnte aber das sind mal so ein paar 
Hochwertige Bilder stellen auch kein Problem da und schreiben sollte auch kein Hindernis darstellen. 

Ich würde mich mega Freuen wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekommen würde und bin echt Motiviert etwas cooles zu Produzieren! 

Herzliche Grüße Bennet


----------



## Gruphius (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Ich wäre daran interessiert, die MSI-Produkte genauer unters Auge zu nehmen.
Nun erstmal etwas über mich:
Ich bin ein 18 jähriger Gamer der sich schon seit rund 10 Jahren intensiv mit Computern beschäftigt. Der Hauptgrund rund warum ich mich schon solange damit beschäftige ist, dass mein Vater sich auch schon seit vielen Jahren viel mit PC's beschäftigt und sich ziemlich gut auskennt. Deshalb wollte ich es ihm gleichtun und habe mal angefangen nachzuforschen und zu -fragen, warum die Spiele, die ich damals gezockt habe, so funktionieren, wie sie funktionieren. Um an mein Wissen zu kommen habe ich schon mehrfach PC's zerlegt, zusammengebaut, an ihre Grenzen gebracht und auch schon überfordert.
Außerdem bin ich sehr neugierig und will noch mehr über PC's lernen.

Nun, um die Teile zu testen würde ich das tun, was ich am Besten kann: sie an ihre Grenzen bringen.
Ich habe einige Programme zum Überwachen von Leistungsdaten und Temperaturen und zusammen mit einigen hardwarehungrigen Spielen in meiner Bibliothek (Far Cry New Dawn, Far Cry 5, Rainbow Six Siege, Watch Dogs 2, The Crew 2, Need For Speed Payback, GTA V, Battlefield 1, usw...) würde ich dem PC alles abverlangen.

Bisher habe ich noch keine Tests für andere durchgeführt, nur für mich, um die Grenzen meiner Hardware kennenzulernen, aber genau deshalb reizt es mich umso mehr.

Mein aktuelles Setup besteht aus folgenden Teilen:
Thermaltake Smart RGB 700W Netzteil
Thermaltake Versa H22 Gehäuse
Laptop DVD-Brenner (als Übergang bis ich ein PC Laufwerk habe)
GSkill 16 GB DDR4 3600MHz
2,5 TB HDD (auf 3 HDD's verteilt)
LogiLink HS0047 Mikrofon
Trust GXT 164 Maus
TEC.BEAN Gaming Tastatur
Samsung S24D300 Bildschirm
Fujitsu Siemens Bildschirm (2. Bildschirm)
Kopfhörer
Speedlink XEOX Gamepad

Ich kann Videos auf YouTube und Bilder auf Instagram hochladen, sowie Livestreams auf Twitch und YouTube machen, falls erwünscht.

LG,
Gruphius


----------



## Jembir (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Abend,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den beschriebenen Test der MSI Hardware.

Seit einigen Jahren nun bin ich aufmerksamer Leser der PCGH und freue mich über die Möglichkeit hier einmal selbst als Tester mit aktueller Hardware aktiv werden zu können.

Hierfür stehen mir derzeit folgende Komponenten zur Verfügung:

- Ein Sharkoon VG4-W als Gehäuse
- Ein Coolermaster Masterliquid lite 120 zum Kühlen der CPU
- Ein Sharkoon WPM 600 als Stromspender
- Ein AOC AGON AG273QCX 144 Hz WQHD Monitor mit Freesync 2

Die 5700XT werde ich nach einem ausgiebigen Test der Leistung, sofern erlaubt, einem Teardown samt Fotodokumentation unterziehen.
Danach werde ich mich an Undervolting versuchen, was mit meiner vorherigen Vega sehr gut funktionierte.

Für das Mainboard und die CPU sehe ich nach dem Standard-Test die Optimierung meines Arbeitsspeichers mit Hilfe des MSI-BIOS-Guides aus der letzten PCGH vor.
Mein Arbeitsspeicher besteht aus zwei 16 GB 2400er Riegeln von Hyper X, die ich aufgrund meiner aktuellen beschränkten Hardware (Intel B150 Mainboard) leider nicht im Takt ändern kann.
Bei der Optimierung werde ich die mich daher neben dem Tatk auch auf die Sub-Timinings konzentrieren, was gemäß einer der letzten PCGHs erhebliche Vorteile bringt und worin ich auch schon einiges an Erfahrung sammeln konnte.

Den Testbericht werde ich dann auch entsprechend nach einer Einleitung in Grafikkarte und Mainboard (UEFI-Anpassung und RAM-Optimierung) gliedern.

In freudiger Erwartung und mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jembir


----------



## biosat_lost (31. März 2020)

Hallo sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

also durch meine umfangreichen Erfahrungen im PC-Hardware-Bereich, insbesondere mit zahlreichen MSI -Mainboards( erstes Pentium 4 Board, Z87GD 65 Gaming, Z87 XPower, Z87 G45, Z97 Gaming 5, X79 GD45, SLI Platinum 775.. und Grafikarten (GTX 970 Gaming 4GSLI, GTX 780 Twin Frozr 4, ..; 

Aber besonders durch die Tatsache, dass ich es verstehe ein System auf seine Leistung hin zu testen, in verschiedensten Benchmarks und Games, wenn erlaubt, auch eine CPU optimal übertakten kann, innerhalb der vorgegebenen zulässigen Garantieparameter, oder auch außerhalb. 

Und dem Umstand, dass ich ein leistungsmäßig sehr gleiches und aussagekräftiges System habe, denke ich, dass ich das sehr gut hinbekommen würde.

Mein momentanes System: 

&#8226;Asus X79 Rampage IV Extreme

&#8226;Intel Xeon E5-1680 v2@4,7GHZ

&#8226;EVGA GTX 1080 TI FTW3

&#8226;16 GB Corsair Venegance 2133MHZ( 1866)

&#8226;Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB und 840 PRO 128 GB.
&#8226;Intel 910 Series 400GB, 750 Series 400GB und Intel 520 Series 120 Gb.

&#8226;EVGA Supernova 1000Watt G2
 &#8226;Super Fower Atlas 680 Watt.

&#8226;Arctic Freezer 360, EKL 
&#8226;Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.b

&#8226; Asus VG248 QE

Mein Gehäuse ist ein: 

&#8226;Lian LI PC A70F, ich habe aber auch noch ein &#8226;Scythe Fenris Wolf.

Wenn ich dürfte, würde ich aus dem neuen AMD System das Maximum, das ohne Extreme Overloking stabil läuft, rausholen. 

Das heißt soviel wie, dass ich die CPU wie auch die Karte optimal takten würde. 

So, dass die Übertaktung, mit den Originalkühlern, auch noch eine Mehrperformance bringt, was natürlich moderate Temperaturen mit einschließt.

Dieses System würde ich dann gegen mein maximal übertaktetes System benchmarken und ich würde Tests mit einigen aussagekräftigen  Spielen machen.

Danach würde ich die beiden Systeme in default Einstellungen benchen und das Ganze nochmal mit der MSI 5700 XT in meinem System und der 1080 TI im neuen MSI AMD System.

Da ich ja einige Zeit PC-Module an und verkauft habe, um  mir mein PC-Hobby finanzieren zu können, wobei man jedes Modul natürlich testen muss, denke ich, dass ich ausreichende Sicherheit im Selbstbau von PC´s habe, um das was ich beschrieb, technisch sicher umzusetzen. 

Die notwendigen, fehlenden Module zu besorgen, empfohlenen, kompatiblen DDR4 RAM und eine neue 256 oder 240GB M.2 NVME SSD( wollte ich mir eh kaufen, mit einem PCIe Adapter), das bekomme ich auch bewerkstelligt.

Außerdem schreibe ich wirklich gerne und verstand mich mit den Leuten von MSI immer ganz besonders gut, der Support ist genial.

Für außerordentlich gute Digitalfotos, nehme ich die Kamera meines HTC Butterfly, oder meine Digitalcamera, das kann ich gut.


Und einen Bericht schnell bzw. rechtzeitig abzuliefern, ist für mich als BK IHK,  wohl auch nicht das Problem.

Ich würde das gerne machen, etwas zu gewinnen ist mir nicht so wichtig, auch wenn es natürlich cool ist.

 Es geht mir mehr darum zu beweisen, dass ich dazu fähig bin.

Nicht ohne Hoffnung, dass es klappen könnte und viele Grüße



Jan P. P. Pfeiffer~biosat_lost


----------



## neunziq (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo alle miteinander,

dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.
Mein Name ist Florian, ich bin 32 Jahre alt und studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik. Ich lasse mir nicht besonders viel Zeit mit dem Studium, so wie es vllt. das Alter vermuten lässt, ich habe mich lediglich sehr spät für ein Studium entschieden. 
In meiner Freizeit baue und teste ich regelmäßig Computer, alleine im vergangenen Monat (März) habe ich vier unterschiedliche Systeme gebaut, eingerichtet und "optimiert". Bei der Zusammenstellung meiner Computer achte ich immer auf eine gute Balance zwischen Preis/Leistung und Optik, so sind ein wenig RGB und gesleevte Kabel in einem hochwertigen Gehäuse für meine PCs pflicht. Wobei man sich über den Sinn von RGB-Beleuchtung auch gerne streiten kann, doch das ist ein anderes Thema.

Meine Konfigurationen aus dem Monat März lagen alle im "Low Budget"-Bereich, so habe ich u.A. einen kleinen Allrounder auf Basis eines Gigabyte Aorus B450m mit 16GB DDR4 3200CL, einem Ryzen 5 2600, einer 500GB SSD von SanDisk und einer klobigen RX590 für die Grafik gebaut. Bei diesem PC  war es vor allem wichtig den Preis so gering wie möglich zu halten, trotzdem aber eine gewisse Gamingtauglichkeit zu gewährleisten.
Daraufhin kamen noch zwei ASUS Syteme dazu, einmal mit einer ROG Strix Vega 56 und ein weiteres mit einer ROG Strix Vega 64. Die 56er Version hatte ein Z390 Strix Gaming F und die 64er Version ein Maximus XI Hero als Hauptplatine, beide 16GB DDR4 3200CL16 Arbeitsspeicher und beide eine schnelle m.2 nvme SSD sowie den Intel i5 9600KF.
Bei diesen PCs habe ich auch etwas mehr Hand angelegt und die CPUs jeweils auf stabile 5GHz übertaktet. Es wäre sicherlich auch mehr möglich gewesen, aber für den Alltags und Hausgebrauch in meinen Augen nicht notwendig. 
Selbstverständlich mussten die i5er anschließend alle CPU Qualen über sich ergehen lassen und eine ganze Weile (1h+) in Prime95 schwitzen, unzählige Cinebenchs durchmachen und auch für viele andere Tests den Kopf herhalten. Ich dokumentiere dabei grundsätzlich alle Ergebnisse und nutze diese als Basis für Vergleiche oder Optimierung, so würde ich es natürlich auch bei dem Test des MSI-Systems handhaben.
Nachdem die Prozessoren so liefen wie gewünscht habe ich mich den jeweiligen Grafikkarten zugewendet und dort mit der Hilfe des ATI Adrenalin Tools viele Profile in Bezug auf Undervolting und Overclocking erstellt um den jeweiligen "Sweetspot" für die jeweilige Karte zu ermitteln. Das ist bei einer Vega schon mit einigen Fehlschlägen verbunden und nimmt recht viel Zeit in Anspruch, wird aber mit einer stabilen und leisen Karte bei guter Leistung belohnt.

Mein letztes System kommt dem hier zu gewinnenden Testsystem schon recht nahe, es handelt sich dabei um ein AsRock B450 Steel Legend mit einem Ryzen 5 3600x, mal wieder den üblichen 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und der m.2 nvme SSD. In diesem System sorgt eine XFX RX 5700XT Thicc II Ultra (überall geächtet dabei gar nicht mal so übel) für die flüssige Bildausgabe. Der Ryzen läuft dabei stabil mit 4.4GHz auf allen Kernen, die Thicc II hat ein Undervolting bekommen, außerdem eine angepasste Fancurve für etwas weniger Lärmbelästigung beim zocken. Overall bin ich auch mit diesem System (vorallem mit der Grafikkarte) sehr zufrieden, obwohl man in vielen Tests nichts gutes über die Thicc II hört ist sie mit ein bisschen feintuning  doch absolut ihr Geld wert.

Wie schon erwähnt haben alle PCs bei mir (außer die erste Konfiguration) ein kleines RGB Paket sowie gesleevte Kabel, dazu immer ein teilmodulares 80+ Gold Netzteil  mit genügend Leistung (unterschiedliche Hersteller, kaufe meist Angebote und Aktionen), sowie ein hochwertiges Gehäuse (Das BeQuiet PureBasee 500 ist da zur Zeit meine erste Wahl).
Der Ryzen 2600 PC hatte dabei den boxed Lüfter, die anderen Konfigurationen jeweils eine 240er AiO von NZXT oder Corsair.

Ja, das war soweit die Vita des Monats März. Ich will den gesamten Text auch nicht zu lang gestalten, könnte nämlich Stunden über die Wiesos, Weshalbs und Warums der unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen reden.
Insgesamt beschäftige ich mich sowohl privat, als auch beruflich, sowie auch im Studium schon seit über 15 Jahren mit Computern und Hardware, meine ersten Umbauten habe ich an dem legendären 900DM Aldi-PC durchgeführt (das war der, wo die Leute sich noch vor den Filialen drängelten).



Bei dem Test der MSI Komponenten würde ich folgende Hardware zusätzlich benutzen:

Arbeitsspeicher: Da habe ich noch keinen konkreten Hersteller oder ein spezifisches Modell in Aussicht, ich würde für den Test 16 oder 32GB Speicher mit einem Speichertakt von 3600-3800MHz bei guten Timings kaufen (vllt CL16, denke alles darunter sprengt das Budget). So kann die Leistung des X570 Chips und der Ryzen 3000 CPU voll ausgenutzt werden. Vor dem Kauf des Arbeitsspeichers schadet auch nie ein Blick in die Kompatibilitätsliste des MBs.

Gehäuse: Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, bin ich zur Zeit ein großer Fan von dem BeQuiet Pure Base 500. Für das kommende Projekt würde ich aber auf ein Deepcool Macube 310P zurückgreifen, ich liebäugel schon länger mit dem Gehäuse weil ich das Design sehr ansprechend finde und ich würde mir das gesamte Gehäuse gerne mal genauer anschauen.

Netzteil: Momentan denke ich über das BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600W CM mit 80+ Gold nach, allerdings habe ich mich auch in diesem Punkt noch nicht auf einen bestimmten Hersteller festgelegt. Lediglich die Kriterien von mindestens 600 Watt, teilmodular und 80+ Gold müssen erfüllt werden. Je nach Ryzen CPU könnte der Bedarf auch auf mindestens 650 Watt steigen.

Festplatte(n): Als Systemplatte werde ich eine m.2 SSD mit PCIe 4.0 wählen um die Vorzüge des X570 Boards voll auszunuten. Zusätzlich wird noch eine weitere SATA SSD verbaut.

Kühlung: Um der Linie treu zu bleiben wäre die Deepcool Castle 360EX AiO meine erste Wahl.

Zusätzliches: Ein paar RGB Gehäuselüfter und ein RGB-Strip.

Die restlichen Komponenten werden dann ja freundlicherweise zum testen gestellt. 

Achja, der Testmonitor ist ein 34 Zoll Widescreen mit 2560x1080 bei 144Hz.



Aber wie würde ein Test bei mir ablaufen?

Zu Beginn würde ich für jedes einzelne Produkt ein "Unboxing" machen, es fotografisch dokumentieren und mir die Pros/Contras der Verpackung, sowie den Ersteindruck notieren. Anschließend wäre eine kurze Review des Zubehörs fällig, was insbesondere bei Mainboards etwas umfangreicher werden kann. Auch von diesem Abschnitt mache ich ein paar Fotos und weitere Notizen.
Nachdem alles ausgepackt und dokumentiert ist geht es um das jeweilige Hauptprodukt, also wieder ein paar gute Bilder und Notizen zum Ersteindruck, der Haptik, der Verarbeitung usw.. 
Sobald das erledigt ist mache ich mich an den Einbau, dieser sollte recht unspektakulär sein, weil sich weder Mainboard, Grafikkarte oder CPU in ihrer Bauweise oder den Dimensionen von anderen am Markt erhältlichen Komponenten groß unterscheiden. Sollte es dabei allerdings zu negativen oder positiven Auffälligkeiten kommen werden diese selbstverständlich auch notiert und wie bei allen Schritten zuvor wird auch der gesamte Zusammenbau mit entsprechenden Fotos dokumentiert.
Anschließend folgen weitere Bilder vom kompletten System, sowie nochmal ein paar Notizen über den bisherigen Gesamteindruck.

Jetzt geht es ans eingemachte, Windows installieren, ggf. Bios updaten, alle Treiber rauf und gib ihm. Erstmal die volle Benchmarkpalette im Stock und die zur Hardware gehörende Software unter die Lupe nehmen, dabei weiterhin Notizen und ein paar Screenshots/Benchmarkergebnisse. Anschließend kommen Spieletests im Stock und die dabei gesammelten Eindrücke in den Notizblock. 
Wenn das alles erledigt ist geht es schrittweise ans OC, vorerst nur ein aktives XMP Profil, ein paar Tests und anschließend ein leichtes OC mit der mitgelieferten Software/den automatischen Biosmodi, einfach mal um herauszufinden was das MSI Bios/die MSI Software so kann. Wenn das alles stabil läuft und alle Benchmarks gemacht sind geht es ans manuelle OC und weitere Benchmarks. Sobald ich dann Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher und CPU im Einklang habe, alles mit zufriedenstellenden Werten stabil bleibt und der Computer auch nach einem kleinen Prime-Marathon und diversen anderen Härtetests nicht abraucht widme ich mich der Grafikkarte.
Da ich den Härtefall einer 5700 XT schon hier hatte bin ich was die Gaming X betrifft guter Dinge, nach einem kleinen Undervolting und ggf. leichtem OC wird die Karte sicherlich zufriedenstellende Leistungen bei angenehmer Geräuschkulisse und erträglichen Temperaturen abliefern, aber auch das kann ich erst nach dem Test mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen.
Selbstverständlich mache ich weiterhin für alle meine Erkenntnisse Notizen, diese werden später noch wichtig.
Nachdem dann der gesamte PC in einem guten OC-Modus ist, werde ich die zuvor gesammelten Stock-Ergebnisse mit denen des OCs vergleichen. Gleichzeitig gibt es ein subjektives Feedback über die Lautstärke (insbesondere immer bei Grafikkarten interessant).

Zu guter Letzt nehme ich alle meine Fotos und Screenshots, suche die besten und aussagekräftigsten raus, ordne sie dem jeweiligen Testabschnitten zu und beginne mit Hilfe meiner Notizen einen ausführlichen Testbericht zu schreiben.
Dieser Testbericht wird beim Unboxing und Ersteindruck beginnen, dann über die Punkte Zusammenbau und Einrichtung gehen, sich anschließend mit dem Bios des MBs und der MSI Software befassen, dann werden die Stock und OC Leistungsberichte verglichen, dabei werde ich auch genauer auf Lautstärke, Temperaturen und ggf. Komplikationen oder positive Überraschungen eingehen. Außerdem wird neben dem MB natürlich auch die Grafikkarte und die CPU genaustens unter die Lupe genommen.



Nun noch die abschließenden Worte und ihr habt es geschafft,
ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen einen Test für euch durchführen zu dürfen. Selbstverständlich weil es super Hardware quasi geschenkt gibt, aber hauptsächlich weil ich ohnehin in meiner Freizeit viel Zeit und Geld in dieses Hobby investiere und das einfach nur weil es mir Spaß macht "neue" Hardware zu testen. Da kommt so eine tolle Aktion wie diese wie gerufen.  Außerdem habe ich leider noch nicht ein MSI-System bauen dürfen, bisher habe ich überwiegend auf Gigabyte oder ASUS und gelegentlich AsRock zurückgegriffen. Die gesamte Software (abgesehen vom Afterburner) sowie das BIOS wäre also "neuland" für mich und ich kann komplett unvoreingenommen an die Thematik herangehen doch habe gleichzeitig das KnowHow für Vergleiche zu drei anderen großen Herstellern.
Danke fürs Lesen, drückt mir die Daumen. 

*Edit: Mein aktuelles "Hauptsystem" (habe meist mehrere Computer hier) besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Gaming 7
Intel i7 8700k, geköpft+Flüssigmetall @ 5.1GHz auf allen Kernen
Gigabyte Aorus LiquidCooler 360 AiO
32GB G-Skill TridentZ 3200CL14
Samsung 960 Evo 256GB m.2 SSD + 1TB Sata SSD (MX500)
EVGA GTX 1080ti FTW3
Corsair RM750X
Cooler Master MasterCase SL600M

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht was das zur Sache tut, aber wenn hier jeder seinen eigenen Rechner vorstellt schwimme ich mal mit dem Strom.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo Liebe Foren Nutzer, Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Platz für einen Lesertest.

Rein privat nutze ich seit Jahren Intel Prozessoren + Komponenten und freue mich daher ganz besonders endlich konkurrenzfähige AMD & Komponenten testen zu dürfen. Auf Arbeit nutze ich seit Jahren bereits ein Ryzen 7 1700x und kenne und schätze die Anwenderleistung. Hier wäre ein direkter Vergleich ebenso wie zu meinem Intel Prozessor gegeben.

Aufgrund meiner Ausbildung und jahrelangen beruflichen Erfahrung als Elektronik und Messtechnik Ingenieur verfüge ich ein wenig über die geeignete fachliche Expertise um solch einen Test machen zu können. Außerdem bastel ich an PCS seit ich ca. 14 Jahre alt bin. Meine ersten Gaming-Erfahrungen dürfte ich Mitte der 90iger an einem Intel 386er machen. Der größte A-HA Moment in meinem Leben & auch haupt verantwortlich für diese Leidenschaft war meine erste wirkliche 3D - Grafikkarte. Eine 3dfx Voodoo von Diamond. Ich werde nie den Anblick vom Nali Castle in Unreal vergessen .

Eine Navi XT kann ich aufgrund meiner eigenen Sapphire  5700 XT Nitro + natürlich ganz besonders auf den Zahn fühlen, da ich seit Jahren Grafikkarten 
in liebevoller Deteilarbeit undervolte oder übertakte. 

Ich würde mich über eine Berücksichtigung sehr freuen.

Mein privates Setup besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7 8700k
Mainboard: Asrock fatal1ty z370 gaming k6
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz
Kühlung: Corsair h115i pro
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Dark Base 700
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 650 Watt
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon rx 5700 xt nitro+
Gehäuselüfter: 8 unterschiedliche BeQuiet Silent Wings
Monitore: iiyama XB2779QS + BENQ XL2411Z
Laufwerke: SanDisk 120 GB SSD, Samsung 500GB 840 pro, Samsung 256 GB 840 EVO, 3 TB Seagate Barracuda 

System ist sehr leise abgestimmt, da ich auf geringe Betriebsgeräusche großen Wert lege. 

Liebe Grüße 

xlOrDsNaKex


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebe Leute.

Da mir gerade die Decke auf den Kopf fällt und ich jetzt durch Corona mehr Zeit habe, versuche ich auch mal mein Glück.

Meine Name ist Oliver, ich bastel seit ungefähr 23 Jahren an PCs und das mit Freunde. Beruflich arbeite ich in einem Callcenter, zocke in meiner Freiezit gerne oder gehe auf Konzerte (Ok, Letzteres zur Zeit eher nicht ^^).

Mein jetztgies System besteht aus folgenden Komponten.

AMD Ryzen R5 3600
2x16 GB Samsung OEM-Ram 2133@ 3200 Mhz
Asrock X470 Master SLI
Crucail P1 1000 GB
Powerclor Red Dragon 5700 XT
Seasonic 650 FX Focus Plus


Wie man  sieht hab ich schon ein Ryzensystem. Hoffe aber trotzdem in die engere Wahl genommen zu werden. Vor allem da die Red Dragon zwar schnell ist, aber leider auch extrem laut, dank des ziemlich kleinen Kühlkörpers.

AM X570 interessiert mich vor allem PCIe4.0, vor allem da ich mittelfristig auch eine weitere m2 in meinem System plane, die durch die PCIe 2.0 Anbindung bei meinem alten Board ausgebremst würde.

Ich bin gespannt und schließe mit dem Mantra der heutigen Zeit.

Bleibt gesund.

P.S.

Jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich vergessen zu erwähnen, was ich testen würde.

Da ich mein System auf Silent getrimmt habe und mein altes Mainboard keinerlei Lüfter besitzt, natürlich erst einmal die subjektive Lautstärke im Idle.

Des Weiteren die Lautstärke in Spielen, ob sich durch den Mainboardwechsel was an der Performance in Spielen ändert und sollte auch ein R7 dabei sein, der Geschwindigkeitzuwachs unter Boinc.

Dort nutze ich zur Zeit Folding@Home und YoYo at Home.


----------



## Felix1708 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen, ich melde mich hiermit gerne für den Test des MSI-Bundles.

Zum Tester:

Ich halte die Kombination aus „MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi,  Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X und Prozessor aus der Ryzen 3000 Serie“ gerade für Leute wie mich für sehr attraktiv, welche mit Hardware daherkommen, die schon ein paar Jahre alt ist, da sie zu einem sehr attraktiven Preis den Rechner auf einen Stand bringen wird, welcher ein paar Jahre ruhe in Sachen Aufrüstung verspricht, wenn man aktuelle Spiele spielen will.

Persönlich bin ich Elektroniker und Fachinformatiker und arbeite in der IT. Ich habe Täglich sowohl Privat als auch Geschäftlich mit PCs zu tun und schrecke auch grundsätzlich nicht davor zurück diese auf Bauteilebene zu reparieren, sollte dies von Nöten sein. Privat bastle ich auch regelmäßig an meinem Desktop und, nach der letzten Aufrüstung mit einer zweiten SSD mit 1TB (zu den aktuellen Preisen lässt sich fast nichts anderes rechtfertigen), würde nun in nächster Zeit eine Aufrüstung der Grundhardware anstehen.

Da ich noch einen i7 6700k mit MSI Z170A Gaming M3 Motherboard und einer MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G nutze und sowieso in nächster Zeit auf etwas in der mittleren Preisklasse aufrüsten möchte, führt in der aktuellen Situation an AMD meiner Meinung nach kein Weg vorbei. Ich würde so oder so vermutlich bei genau diesen Komponenten Landen. Allgemein habe ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit MSI gemacht und bleibe hier MSI auch weiter treu. Das MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (ein Freund von mir hat schon sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht), ein Ryzen 3600 und einer noch nicht definierten MSI Grafikkarte wären hier vermutlich mein Upgradeweg gewesen. Dieses Bundle würde mir also gerade recht kommen.

Meine Erfahrung im Verfassen von Tests/Artikeln konnte ich schon Sammeln da ich eine Zeit lang für das JustNetwork.eu tätig war und bereits schon den einen oder anderen Testbericht im Lesertestbereich geschrieben habe.

Was würde ich wie Testen:

Ich würde einen umfangreichen Test im privaten Umfeld machen:
Das übliche, meine ausgiebige Spielebibliothek würde einmal darüber laufen (z.B. Bf5, CoDMW, Borderlands3, ANNO1800), dann wären Benchmarks dran z.B. AIDA64. Einfache CAD Anwendungen frühe ich auch gelegentlich aus und ein Unboxing-Video würde ich auch über die neue Hardware rendern, von daher wäre alles abgedeckt.

Aktuelles System:

I7 6700k
MSI Z170A Gaming M3 Motherboard
MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G Grafikkarte
Samsung 500GB EVO SSD/Curtial MX500 1TB SSD
Asus FullHD 120Hz 3D Monitor, Asus FullHD 60Hz Sekundärmonitor.

Weitere Komponenten mit denen Gegengetestet werden kann:

Acer FullHD 144Hz Monitor
Gainward GTX 970

Durchführung des Tests:

•	Unboxing jeder Komponente
o	Äußerliche Begutachtung
o	Beigelegtes Material
o	Aufbau
o	Hierzu Video & Bilddoku
	Noch nicht schlüssig ob 3 Videos oder ein Langes

•	Ausgiebiger Test der Komponenten
o	Einbau in meinen Heimarbeitsplatz
o	Performance, Temperaturen etc.
o	Hierzu Kreuzreferenz möglich
	Neue Grafikarte in altem System bzw. alte Grafikarte in neuem System
o	Hierzu auch eine Bilddoku

•	Erstellen und Verschicken des Prüfberichts

Das wars von meiner Seite mit dem was ich zu bieten habe. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr euch Meldet.

Schöne Grüße

Felix


----------



## ContraKay (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Abend wertes PCGH-Team, im folgenden bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz als Gast-Redakteur in eurer Zeitschrift.

Mein Name ist Kay, ich werde in wenigen Tagen 17 Jahre alt, doch das Alter soll nicht vor meiner Erfahrung trügen. Ich war schon immer verliebt in die Technik, insbesondere in alle Arten von Computern und so habe ich schon vor 6 Jahren angefangen Programmiersprachen wie Java zu erlernen. 
Auf Englisch gesagt, bin ich ein Nerd.

Durch die Interesse an der Technik habe ich mich auch immer mehr für Hardware interessiert und angefangen mich über diese zu informieren, anstatt alles so hinzunehmen wie es ist. Aus dem selben Grund bin ich vor 2 Jahren auf eure Zeitschrift gestoßen und lese Online fleißig mit, wenn auch bisher nur als Anonymer Mitleser, heute melde ich mich das erste mal auch im Forum zu Wort.
Wegen meinem Budget Equipment bin ich seit Jahren darin talentiert aus der schwächsten Hardware die meiste Performance rauszukratzen, ob per Spielsettings oder per Modding und ich habe so über die Zeit immer mehr und mehr Informationen sowohl über die Spiele, als auch über die Hardware gesammelt. Ich verstehe die Zusammenhänge zwischen z.B. Grafiksettings und der Performance und kann ohne Probleme bei den meisten Spielen sagen, wie man die beste Performance mit den wenigsten Einbüßen erzielt. So stehe ich heute mit genug Erfahrung da, um bei fachlichen Diskussionen über modernste Hardware logisch zu argumentieren.
Der Vorteil bei mir ist, dass ich sowohl positiv als auch kritisch sein kann und so weit denken kann, dass ich auch Probleme selbst erkenne, anstatt sie einfach auf die Hardware zu schieben.
Durch mein kleines Budget, bin ich bisher daran gewöhnt, jeden Cent umzudrehen und jeden Frame extra aus einer Komponente zu ehren. Ich bin in unserem lokalen Umfeld sowohl als Technik Guru, als auch als Ebay Kleinanzeigen Reseller bekannt, da ich meine Komponenten immer wieder wechsle, aber sie auch weitergebe, so haben alle etwas davon und ich kann mit verschiedensten Hardware Produzenten Erfahrung sammeln.

Doch wieso will ich (Gast)Redakteur werden?
In meiner recht großen Gesamtschule bin ich seit 2 Jahren Chefredakteur für unsere Schülerzeitung. Ich liebe das Schreiben und bin ich einmal auf das Schreiben fokussiert, kann man mich nichts mehr davon abhalten, meinen Text zu Ende zu schreiben. So habe ich in manchen Zeiten auch mal die Nacht durch geschrieben obwohl ich ein sehr müder Mensch bin und meinen Schlaf liebe. Texte so zu formulieren, dass sowohl der Normalverbraucher, als auch der Experte sie ohne Probleme verstehen kann macht mir seit langem Freude. Außerdem durfte ich nach einer hitzigen Diskussion mit meinem Lehrer, einen Artikel über die Gamescom, die ich damals erstmals besucht habe, verfassen. Das war das erste mal, dass ich einer Messe mit einem Presseausweis beiwohnen durfte. Sowohl die Spiele als auch die Hardware sind mir ein großes Interessengebiet, und das war das erste mal, dass ich beide Hobbys zusammen erleben konnte.

Als Amateur Videoproduzent tauge ich auch, da ich immer wieder durch Schul und Internet Projekte mit dem Video- aufnehmen und editieren in Berührung komme. Genau das selbe gilt auch für die Fotobearbeitung, aber primär ist die Videobearbeitung mein Gebiet.

Zu meinen jetzigen eigenen Komponenten:
Im Moment nutze ich eine RX 580 Nitro+ 4GB in Kombination mit einem i5-4590, welche meiner Meinung nach, zu den Preisen zu denen ich sie bekommen habe, die beste Leistung erzielen. Etwas extravagant, aber auch interessant sind meine RAM Riegel, denn nach reichlicher Erfahrung habe ich mich tatsächlich für 12GB DDR3 RAM entschieden. Mir machen lange Ladezeiten nichts aus und bei der Größe, hat die RAM Geschwindigkeit, obwohl die Technologie älter ist, keinen großen Einfluss auf die Performance. Genau so extravagant ist meine Festplatte, nämlich eine 1 TB SSHD von Seagate, da ich auch mit dieser bisher die besten Erfahrungen machen konnte. Ich Nutze einen 27 Zoll 60 Hz Full HD Monitor (von Acer) für das Gaming und einen 19 Zoll Neben-Bildschirm, welcher keine Qualität bietet aber für Nebensächliches ganz schön hilfreich ist. Als nächstes habe ich mich vor eine Oculus Quest zu holen (natürlich mit Link Kabel), dass würde meinen Gaming Erfahrung noch um ein vielfaches steigern und Tests könnte man damit bestimmt auch machen. Leider bin ich so in Spiele versessen, dass ich lieber Kompromisse mit der Performance eingehe, als über die Budget Komponenten mit gespartem Geld hinauszuwachsen. Trotzdem konnte ich genauso gut Erfahrung mit Hardware, eben für kleineres Geld, Erfahrung machen. Für so einen Test, würde ich meine Komponenten natürlich so anpassen, dass die Performance meiner Budget Hardware nicht in das Endergebnis hineinfließen.

Ich stelle immer wieder für Freunde PC Konfigurationen für kleines Geld zusammen und helfe dann natürlich auch beim Aufbau. So habe ich im letzten Jahr insgesamt 10 PCs zusammengebaut und meinen eigenen fast genau so oft modifiziert.

Wie würde ich meinen Test gestalten?
Ich würde ihn ganz strukturiert, sowohl in Text, als auch in Foto/Video Form, von Unboxing, über Installation bis hin zu den Benchmarks und realistischen Spiele-Performance Tests halten. Dabei darf man natürlich nicht vergessen, dass man die Hardware und nicht die Verpackung testet. Struktur ist bei Informationsaufnahme wichtig, und darum geht es bei so einem Test für den Leser. Er/Sie will wissen ob die Hardware was taugt oder nicht. Ich würde alles mit Fotos/Videos dokumentieren und diese Hardware in den Gaming Session in denen ich sie benutzen würde auch bewerten. Zunächst würde ich natürlich auf leerer Festplatte Basics wie eine Windows Installation einrichten und daraufhin ein paar Benchmarks durchführen. Overclocking/Undervolting sind mir keine Fremdwörter und genau so würde ich bis zu einem bestimmtem Rahmen mal alles aus den Komponenten rausholen, was geht. Danach kommt die Steam Library dran, welche auch ordentlich durchgeklickt wird. Zum Schluss kommt natürlich noch ein Fazit zur allgemeinen Performance und was an der Kombination der ganzen Komponenten stimmt bzw. nicht stimmt. Zwischendrin würde ich natürlich Details wie z.B. Taktfrequenzen, Chipsätze etc. einbinden, aber nicht so, dass der Otto Normalverbraucher verschreckt wird. Leute mit mehr technischem Wissen sollen ganz klar auch ein paar interessante Details mitbekommen. Mir geht es dabei vor allem um die Echtheit des Tests, und genauso möchte ich die Performance unter alltäglichen Bedingungen dokumentieren und genauso würde ich auch mal während einer Spiele Partie mit Freunden etwas zur Zock-Tauglichkeit notieren. 



Die Hardware Kombination die zum Test steht, sieht sehr interessant aus und ich würde mich sehr freuen sie testen zu dürfen.
Mit herzlichen Grüßen
Kay


----------



## joylancer (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Ein Versuch lohnt sich bestimmt.
Also ran an den "Speck" ähhhm...an das MSI+AMD Bundle.
Meine Specs findet ihr im Profil.
Hier eine Kurz-Zusammenfassung meines Systems, welches bereits einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, aber immer noch zuverlässig läuft:
- MSI X99 Sli Plus
- 32GB Ram
- Intel I7-6850k (non OC)
- AMD Vega 64 (nonOC)
- Diverse Sata-SSD´s (sind mit der Zeit immer weitere dazu gekommen)
- Samsung NVME 960 Pro als Systemlaufwerk
- 2x Dell 24" TFT + 1x LG UW 32" TFT
- Corsair HX1000i Netzteil
- Mein "kleines Meisterstück" , Custom-WaKü für CPU/VGA/Board/HDD (Datengrab) mit Aquaero 6

Mich würde es reizen, das System fast komplett auszutauschen. WaKü ist natürlich Pflicht. Ergo Umbau und Komponenten bestellen.
Es mag schnellere, bessere Hardware geben, aber Versuch macht Klug.
Vor allem könnte ich meine 2. NVME endlich aufs Bord quetschen, Adapter war bisher nicht so meins.
Oder NVME mit PCIe 4.0?
Naja, spielen tue ich ab und zu auch, mehr aber Bildbearbeitung, Rendering, Datenbanken prüfen.
Und wenn danach noch Zeit ist, spendiere ich dem PCGH-Team noch FoldingZeit auf dem System.

Wäre schön, falls ich gewählt werden würde, kanns aber auch überleben, wenn nicht.
Drücke jedem den Daumen.

Peter

PS: PCGH: immer wieder schöne Aktionen bei euch, aber auch eine super Community, die mir schon öfters geholfen hat. Macht weiter so!


----------



## Evandure (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich als Tester bewerben. Selbstverständlich verfüge ich durch zahlreiche Selbstbauten über die nötige Erfahrung diesen Test durchzuführen. Eines meiner Projekte habe ich in diesem Forum dokumentiert. Dieses erregte offenbar genug Aufmerksamkeit, um auch in einem eurer *Artikel* zusammengefasst zu werden.

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
MSI X570 ACE
Ryzen 7 3700X
4x16 GB Crucial Ballistix (wird in QVL Liste aufgeführt, sogar als Vollbestückung)
Gigabyte GTX 980 ti Windforce
be quiet! Straight Power 11 750 W
Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB
Samsung 860 EVO 1 TB
Lian Li 011Dynamic XL
Acer Predator XB321HK
Logitech G610
Logitech G903
Audeze LCD-2C an Pioneer U-05

Gekühlt wird die CPU mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung bestehend aus einem EKWB Supremacy EVO, Magicool DCP450, Alphacool ST30 360 mm und drei eLoop B12-2.
Alternativ könnte auch der Wraith Prism meines 3700X oder der mitgelieferte Kühler der Test CPU eingesetzt werden.

Eine Sony Alpha 6000 mit SELP18105G Objektiv ermöglicht mir die Aufnahme von hochwertigen Produktbildern. Stativ und Remote Auslöser sind natürlich vorhanden.

Besonderes Augenmerk möchte ich auf die gute RAM Kompatibilität des MSI Boards legen, was auch damals einer der Gründe für meinen Kauf des X570 ACE war. Die Fähigkeit eine solch große Menge an Hauptspeicher bei dieser Taktfrequenz zu betreiben ist einzigartig.
Die Leistungsfähigkeit der VRM Konfiguration muss sich im Overclocking zeigen. Wie stark die Spannungsregelung an die Grenze getrieben werden kann, hängt natürlich davon ab, welche CPU zum Test bereitgestellt wird.
Des Weiteren ist mir bei meiner eigenen Recherche aufgefallen, dass es wenig Information bezüglich der Verwendung eines PCIe 4.0 fähigen Systems mit einer Riser Karte oder Kabel gibt. Welche Möglichkeiten sich hier Liebhabern von vertikal verbauten GPUs bieten möchte ich ebenso aufzeigen. Entsprechend wird auch der eventuell auftretende Leistungsabfall bei Verwendung eines Risers dokumentiert.
In Spielen wird die 5700 XT in Verbindung mit dem UHD Monitor ihre Leistungsfähigkeit zeigen. Hier wird besonders das Upgrade von der betagten 980 ti interessant, welcher in neueren Titeln wie dem aktuellen COD Warzone schnell die Rechenleistung ausgeht. Auch die zusätzlichen 2 GB VRAM werden hier deutlich, da die 6 GB VRAM der 980 ti bis an die Grenze ausgereizt werden. In diesem Zusammenhang ist natürlich auch die gesonderte Betrachtung der Frame-Times interessant.

Mögen die am besten geeigneten Kandidaten ausgewählt werden. 
Schönen Gruß an alle und bleibt gesund!


----------



## PLAYCOREE (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Abend,

Ich würde mich über so ein Testangebot riesig freuen, da es eine riesen Chance ist für mich. Computer interessieren mich schon seit meiner Kindheit, damals angefangen als kleiner Vier-jähriger Elektriker der kaputte Radios auf ihre Einzelteile zerlegt hat oder herausgefunden hat wie man Lautsprecher in Reihe schaltet. Weiter als 15 jähriger Schüler der mit den ersten Raspberry Pi Modellen experimentiert hat und heutzutage mit meinen 19 Jahren mit meinem zweiten Gaming PC. Nie was direkt aus dem Laden, alles selbstbauen, wenn es nicht funktioniert sorge ich dafür. Für alle in der Familie bin ich der Nerd und baue PC's für Freunde von Freunden und dessen Freunde. Natürlich gratis, abgesehen von der Hardware. Die Menschen aus diesem Forum verstehen es. Computer bauen ist das Hobby. Man lern immer was neues. Ich habe schon damals meine Hardware mit den vertrauten und üblichen Benchmarks getestet und übertaktet.

Mein aktuelles System ist:

-AsRock AM4 B450-m Steel Legend

-Ryzen 7 2700 (OC)

-be quiet dark rock pro 4

-16 GB Corsair vengeance RGB 

-Be quiet Pure Power 10 600W

-Windows 10 auf einer m.2 SSD

-Nvidia GTX 1060 (OC)

Freue mich auf diese Chance und wünsche allen zukünftigen Testern viel Glück!


----------



## MarcusY2k (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebe Community, liebes PCGH-Team,

Danke für diese interessante Aktion und ich bin auf die Testergebnisse gespannt, egal ob mein eigener dabei sein wird oder nicht. Meinen ersten und letzten PC von der Stange schenkten mir meine Eltern als ich 13 war - 1993  ja man wird älter. Die Haare mögen schon weniger werden, was geblieben ist, ist die Leidenschaft für Hardware - egal ob im Consumer oder Enterprise Bereich.

Die Evolution hat über die Jahre auch bei mir daheim dazu geführt das Dinge wie Smarthome, IoT und 5G bei mir Einzug gehalten haben. Dabei orientiere ich mich an Tests wie die Euren.

Alle 2-3 Jahre erhält mein System eine Frischzellenkur. Aktuell noch ein i5 8400 auf einem MiniITX Board mit 32 GB RAM und einer RX 580. M.2 SSD will ich schon seit 2017 nicht mehr missen. Eine Kraken-X Wakü rundet das Paket ab.

Immer wenn der PC Marke Eigenbau erneuert wird wandert das bestehende System ins Waisenhaus oder dorthin wo es Kinderaugen genauso für IT begeistern wird wie mich Anfang der 90er Jahre.

Schon seit Anfang 2020 setze ich mich mit dem Gedanken auseinander mit Ryzen Neuland (zumindest für mich) zu betreten.

Normalerweise schreibe ich redaktionell im Sportjournalismus, aber warum nicht mal Neuland wagen mit dem was mich auch begeistert.

Sollte Eure Wahl auf mich fallen, freue ich mich schon jetzt auf die Zusammenarbeit und wünsche den anderen Kandidaten viel Glück und den Auserwählten ein kreatives Händchen!

Bleibt gesund und seid lieb zueinander!
Marcus


----------



## Adrian0811 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin

Ich heiße Adrian, komme aus München und arbeite als IT Systemkaufmann. 
Ich muss stets auf dem aktuellsten Stand der Technik sein um meine Kunden beraten zu können, aber auch das Technische know-how draufhaben, da ich auch gelegentlich in der Firma Fehler an PCs beheben muss. 
Ich schraube seit ich 13 bin an PCs und Servern rum, arbeite in einem IT Dienstleistungsunternehmen und kenne mich bestens mit der aktuellen Hardware aus. Vom Mainboard bis zum Netzteil. Falls ich etwas nicht weiß kann ich mein Team aus ca 15 anderen Technikern fragen, die mir stets weiterhelfen. 
Mein Setup Zuhause besteht aus 3 Monitoren, wqhd 144hz. 16gb DDR4 RAM, einem Jonsbo C3 Plus, ein mATX Case, hab aber noch ein o11 Dynamic welches ich für den Test nehmen würde. Eine 650Watt Netzteil von Seasonic, Prozessor ist der AMD Ryzen 2600 gepaart mit einer 5700xt von Aourus und einem b450m von ASRock. 
Ich schreibe Täglich Angebote für Kunden weswegen ich mich auch gut und fachlich ausdrücken kann.
Ich habe Spaß am Testen, Ausprobieren und Zusammenbauen.
Außerdem liebe ich Technik! 
Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback, und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Hyman (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin Moin,

als ich von dieser Möglichkeit heute Morgen gelesen habe, war ich gleich begeistert. Schon seit einigen Wochen liebäugel‘ ich mit genau dieser Zusammenstellung. Anfang Dezember bin ich bereits vom Intel i7 4770k und einem MSI Z97 Gaming 7 auf einen Ryzen 5 3600X und das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi umgestiegen. Ein GPU-Upgrade muss aber aus finanziellen Gründen derzeit noch warten.

Zu MSI bin ich nach dem Kauf des Boards für den alten Prozessor gekommen. Zu Zeiten der BitCoin-Minigkrise ist meine damalige GTX 970 kaputt gegangen. Über Ebay konnte ich noch eine völlig überteuerte GTX 1060 von Gainward ergattern. Leider bekam ich diese nicht auf meinem damaligen Board zum Laufen. Wieder auf Ebay kaufte ich das MSI-Mainboard als Neuwertig, mehrere Jahre Lagernd in einem Regal. Allerdings auch hier lief die Karte nicht. Wie sich nach einem Telefonat mit dem Gainward Mitarbeiter herausstellte, war die Grafikkarte nicht mit einem solch alten Chipsatz kompatibel – zumindest nicht von anderen Herstellern. Also wieder auf Ebay und eine MSI 1060 Gaming X 6gb erstanden. Alles in Allem ein teurer Monat, aber was tut man nicht für sein Hobby. Zusammen mit dem Board lief diese großartig. In der Folge legte ich mir meinen aktuellen Monitor, einen MSI Optix AG32CQ zu und auch das Gehäuse musste wenig später rot leuchten. Und der Stuhl. Und das Auto. Ja sogar mein Schuhanzieher… Nun ja letzteres ist eher Zufall. Leider schafft die 1060 die WQHD-Auflösung nicht mehr bei allen Spielen mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen.

Getestet wird von mir, mit wie vielen Details Red Dead Redemtion 2 in WQHD lauft. Zeitgleich wird ein Full-HD Benq Monitor angeschlossen sein. Da mich aber auch schon immer interessier hat, ob dieser Zweitmonitor oder gar ein Dritter die Leistung verringert, werde ich auch dies überprüfen.
Weitere Spiele, die auf der Testliste stehen sind Anno 1800, Satisfactory und Borderlands 3.

Auch ist geplant einen Vergleich mit meinem aktuellen Prozessor, sofern es zum Testen einen anderen gibt, sowie meinem alten Intel-System durchzuführen. Hierfür sollen sowohl die zuvor aufgeführten Spiele, als auch diverse Benchmarks und Temperaturüberwachung zum Einsatz kommen. Übertackten werde ich die Hardware allerdings nicht.

Das alte Intel-System ist derzeit mit einer älteren Grafikkarte in der Familie im Einsatz. Eine besondere Freude könnte ich hier machen, wenn ich dank dieses Lesetests das System erneut auf aktuellere Hardware aufrüsten kann.

Das Umgehen mit der Hardware ist für mich kein Problem, da ich seit meiner Ausbildung zum Systemintegrator seit nunmehr 9 Jahren bei meinem Arbeitgeber als Fachinformatiker arbeite und ich auch zuvor nicht nur einen Rechner zusammengeschraubt habe. Die Ausbilder- und seit kurzem auch IHK-Prüfer-Rolle, sowie diverser Kundensupport fordern und fördern immer wieder aufs Neue meine Schreibe.

Zum Abschluss meiner Bewerbung möchte ich noch mein derzeitiges System komplett auflisten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Achim



Betriebssystem    |Windows 10 Prof. 64 bit
Gehäuse | be quiet! Dark Base 700
Mainboard        |MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi
Netzteil | be quiet! Pure Power 730W
Prozessor        |AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
Kühler            |Noctua NH-D14
Grafikkarte        |MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6GB
Arbeitsspeicher    |2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHz
HDD/SSD        |Samsung 840 PRO 128GB (OS)
                |Samsung 960 EVO 500GB  M2  (Spiele)
                |WD HDD 2TB + 3TB (Daten)
Displays        |MSI Optix AG 32CQ WQHD 144Hz
                |(2x) BenQ RL2455 HD 60Hz


----------



## Basileukum (31. März 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Grüße ihr Hardwaretestselektierer, ihr Weihnachtsmänner des Hardwarepools, ich zeige mich wie immer unbestechlich und unbeindruckt;

und bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test des MB, der GPU und der CPU, welche da sind wie beschrieben.

Warum ich?

Weil ich natürlich der Beste bin und kompetenter als die Mannen hier bei der PCGH! Und all die anderen Nutzer und Teilnehmer! 

Leider nicht wahr.  Um der Wahrheit genüge zu tun, bin ich eher ein normaler PC-Nutzer, und Vielspieler, und Hardwareliebhaber, welcher anbei ein paar Blicke in die Tiefen der Hardwarenutzung/Möglichkeiten/Konzernstrukturen/Ausblicke etc. betreibt und hier bei der PCGH Spaß hat.  

Faktisch baue ich die neuen Komponenten in mein altes System ein und werde dann anhand dessen einen Vergleich (zur aktuellen Lage, aber vor allem dazu) anstellen. Das ist, was mich persönlich interessiert. 

Was interessiert mich genau? 

1. Wie schlägt sich die neue Ryzengeneration wirklich im Vergleich zu älterer Hardware? Hier bei mir eine noch recht potente 4 Kern CPU (ich simuliere 8 Kerne und tu so als wäre ich "modern" 4790k). Im Gegensatz dazu die neuen Ryzen von AMD (von denen ich nicht weiß welche zum Test stehen, aber ich gehe von einem 3600 und mehr aus) und die arbeiten dann ja gerne mit 6-8 und mehr Kernen. Ein Vergleich hierzu, das wäre spannend, gerade auch mit dem geringeren Stromverbrauch (bei einigen) und der Mehrleistung (bei allen). Hier interessiert mich auch der Boxedkühler, der ja diesmal recht gut sein soll, im Vergleich zu meinem alten Alpenfön, was die Lautheit anbetrifft.
2. Wie schlägt sich das Motherboard? Mich interessiert hier vor allem die Lautheit und die Zusatzfunktionen, im Vergleich zu älteren Mutterbrettern (hier dem meinen), die so ohne zusätzlicher Kühlleistung auskommen. Bringt es PCIe 4.0 wirklich?
3. Am meisten interessiert mich jedoch der Vergleich von einer 5700XT von MSI (die eigentlich meine Wahl war) in der Highendausfertigung der 2060 super von MSI (welche ich mir vor kurzem angeschafft habe), ebenfalls im besten Modell. Gerade was hier Lautheit und Leistungsverbrauch anbelangt im Vergleich zu der Performance. Hier viel meine Wahl wegen dem Verbauch und dem fehlenden "Biosswitch" bei AMD, damit dann dem besseren Performance.-/Lautheitsvergleich, auf die Nvidiakarte, trotz der persönlichen Bevorzugung von AMD. 

Deshalb bin die beste Wahl natürlich ICH! Wer könnte das leugnen? Keiner! Falls das nicht klappt verteilt die Ausrüstung fair, am besten an Leute die es brauchen können, bei mir würde das neue System eventuell 10%-20% Mehrleistung machen, das ist nun nicht soviel und andere können es in den knappen Zeiten eventuell besser gebrauchen. 

Grüße Samuel


----------



## MoxXanders (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend,


Mein bisheriges System sieht wie folgt aus:

- Intel i7 8700 6x3.20
- ASRock Z370 Pro 4 Gaming
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666MHz
- Thermaltake Smart RGB 700W
- Samsung SSD 860 Evo Series 500GB
- Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Dual OC

Das ganze ist in einem Gehäuse der Marke Sharkoon TG5 untergebracht 


hier stelle ich ein fiktives Interview rein, wie solch eine Bewerbung in der zweiten Runde aussehen kann 

**_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_FIKTIVES INTERVIEW*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_

PCGH: Guten Tag Hr. Weinberg. Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich die Zeit für ein kurzes Gespräch via Video-Konferenz  genommen haben. Es haben sich viele LeserInnen beworben, die uns unterstützen wollen. Wir bedanken uns vorab auch für Ihre Bewerbung und wollen Sie etwas besser kennen lernen. Ist es für akzeptabel (in Ordnung) wenn wir uns duzen? 

Tom: Gerne. Ich freue mich, dass ich mich und meine Begeisterung vorstellen darf. Gerade in jenen Zeiten in denen alles neu und schwieriger ist.

PCGH: Da hast du Recht. Erzähle uns etwas über dich.

Tom: Ich bin Tom Weinberg, lebe mit meiner Familie in Dortmund und bin 37 Jahre jung. Zu Hause wird viel gezockt. Meine zwölf Jahre alte Tochter nutzt dabei sowohl einen PC, ihre Switch Konsole oder das Handy. Meine Frau nutzt entweder einen Laptop, oder eine andere Konsole, die im Wohnzimmer steht. Ich selbst spiele seit Jahren Videospiele, Atari 2600 war mein Startschuss und die Krönung einen C64. 

PCGH: Also eine Gaming Family. Wir haben gesehen, dass du dich frisch im Forum angemeldet hast. Wir fragen aus Neugier, ob du sonst andere Quellen nutzt?

Tom: Ich habe vor Urzeiten ein Konto angelegt, jedoch weder das Passwort noch Zugriff auf die hinterlegte E-Mail Adresse. Nachdem ich eure Ausschreibung im YouTube-Video gesehen habe und mein Interesse geweckt war, habe ich kurzerhand einen neuen Account angelegt.

PCGH: Das macht Sinn. Wie genau hast du von unserer Ausschreibung erfahren?

Tom: Ich habe bei meinem Android-Handy den Google-Feed, der mir zu unterschiedlichen Themenbereiche Artikel und Nachrichten anzeigt und dort war eure Ausschreibung drin.

PCGH: Welche Erfahrungen hast du bisher gesammelt und in welchen Umfang?

Tom: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit bei der Plattform www.cs.ingame.de by inCounterStrike.de News verfasst, mich im Forum ausgetauscht und auch dort neue Karten (Gamemaps) schriftlich mit Screenshots vorgestellt. Leider musste ich aus Zeitgründen mein Hobby zurück stellen und dort aufhören. Aktiv mit PC – Hardware und Komponenten setze ich mich seit vier Jahren auseinander, da mein alter Rechner (von 2009) so langsam an seine Grenzen kam. Der Markt weist eine große Fülle an Mainboards und Grafikkarten auf, sodass man jeden Test, Benchmarks und allerlei Neuigkeiten aufsaugen muss, damit man zum richtigen greift. Auch hier hilft mir der Google-Feed (Zwinker). Mir spielte letztes Jahr eine Neueröffnung eines Elektrik/ PC Marktes in die Hände, wodurch ich etliche Schnäppchen machen konnte und mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut habe. 

PCGH: Dann hast du schon redaktionelle Erfahrungen sammeln können! Jedoch ist Zeit ein wesentlicher Faktor. Was machst du beruflich?

Tom: Die Arbeit bei den Kollegen hat mir Spaß gemacht. Ich verdiene meine Brötchen mit der Beratung und dem Verkauf von Smartphones, sowie Festnetz/ Internet-Verträgen. Ich leite einen Shop im Bereich der Telekommunikation. Wir sind drei Mitarbeiter. Aufgrund der derzeitigen Situation in Deutschland, musste ich den Shop vor zwei Wochen zur Sicherheit aller auf unbestimmte Zeit schließen. Somit habe ich nur sehr viel Zeit, mich meinen Hobby’s zu widmen.

PCGH: Wow, da kommt schon einiges Zusammen. Was ist dir persönlich wichtig bei einem Rechner, bzw. den Komponenten?

Tom: Ich kenne viele aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die sich fertige Rechner kaufen und wundern, obwohl der Rechner Summe YX gekostet hat, aber einfach nicht rundläuft. FPS Lags, laute Geräusche von sich gibt oder auch Programme nicht richtig ausführt. Meist geschieht dies durch die falsche Zusammenstellung der Komponenten. Ich lege viel Wert auf Kompatibilität, Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, mittlerweile ist Optik ein wichtiger Faktor, da der Rechner sein schnödes Dasein im Schatten unter dem Tisch verlassen hat. Zusammengefasst, der PC sollte einige Jahre die beste Leistung im Bereich Gaming bringen und sich dann aber auch aufwerten lassen, falls notwendig.

PCGH: Falls du zu unseren Testern gewählt wirst, wirst du was testen?

Tom: AMD liefert gute Produkte, welche jedoch im Fachhandel einen schweren Stand haben. Mein bestehendes System kann ich als Referenz ins Rennen schicken und unter anderem mir mit Heaven Benchmark sowohl einen Vergleich erstellen, als auch die Stärken von AMD finden.

PCGH: Vielen Dank Tom. Du hast uns ein gutes Bild von dir liefern können, sodass wir uns in der Redaktion zusammen setzen und die Bewerbungen durchsprechen können. Wir bitten dich an dieser Stelle, nicht enttäuscht zu sein, wenn die Wahl nicht auf dich fällt. 

Tom: Vielen Dank für das Interview. Keine Sorge, ich verfolge das Thema und freue mich auf die Ergebnisse. Auf Wiedersehen.
* ENDE FIKTIVES INTERVIEW*


Gruß Tom


----------



## Cawi (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo!
Vielen Dank für diese tolle Gelegenheit! Ich würde die Hardware auch sehr gerne testen und darüber berichten.
Nachdem wahrscheinlich die meisten hier im Forum auf der Gaming-Seite unterwegs sind, können wir recht sicher sein, dass der Gaming-Bereich ganz gut abgedeckt und beleuchtet wird.
Der Grund warum ich PCGH so schätze ist aber gerade weil es nicht zu 100% um Gaming geht. Ihr zeigt sehr oft auch den Nutzen für professionelle Anwender.
Ich möchte anbieten, einen Teil von dieser Seite zu übernehmen: Ich würde gerne sehen, wie sich das Hardware Bundle im produktiven Bereich schlägt. Hier kann ich eine Perspektive auch abseits von Adobe anbieten. Ich bin unter anderem Mitglied des TUM Hyperloop Teams. Dank unserer freundlichen Sponsoren bekommen wir viel namhafte Software für das Projekt zur Verfügung gestellt. Auch über die Uni gibt es viel, womit ich testen und vergleichen kann. Hier mal eine unvollständige Liste:

CAD:
SiemensNX
Inventor
Fusion 360
SolidWorks
Catia

CAM:
Autodesk HSM Works
Solidcam

FEM:
Ansys
Nastran (Inventor + Fusion 360)
Abaqus

3D-Scanning und nachbearbeitung von Scans (Artec 3D)
Meshmixer
Rendering in Fusion 360
Blender
Adobe Suite
...

Ich würde gerne sowohl möglichst wissenschaftlich aufgebaute Vergleichstests durchführen, als auch Tests in weniger kontrollierten Bedingungen durchführen, um ein Gefühl für den empfundenen Schritt nach vorne vermitteln zu können. Ich würde auch gerne mal versuchen zu beleuchten, wie viel Mehrwert ein solches System über den ganzen Arbeitstag verteilt bringt.
Zuletzt möchte ich einen kurzen Abschnitt Fusion 360 widmen. Ich glaube, Fusion 360 ist derzeit das mächtigste und am weitesten verbreitete CAD-Paket für Hobbyanwender. Ich selbst verwende fast ausschließlich Fusion 360 wenn ich an meinen eigenen Projekten bastle. Ich möchte versuchen auch hier zu beziffern, was man gegenüber meinem derzeitigen System dazu gewinnen kann.
Ergänzen kann ich den Bericht mit Fotos und Videos (Sony A sowie Messungen (von Wärmebildkamera über Stromzange zum Oszilloskop ist alles vorhanden).

Mein derzeitiges System ist:
Cooler Master Mastercase Maker 5t
Intel i7 6700K mit Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
MSI Z170A Gaming M7
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200
Zotac GTX 950
650W BeQuiet Dark Power Pro
512GB Samsung 950 Pro
1TB Samsung 970 Evo
6TB RAID5 (3x 3TB WD Red)
27" BenQ 2700U
26" Viewsonic

Unterwegs arbeite ich an einem Lenovo Yoga 720 15"
i7 7700HQ
GTX 1050
40GB RAM (8+32GB)

Ich würde mich definitiv über ein Upgrade freuen! 
Alles Gute und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Beegee21 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo!

So wie die vielen anderen auch, möchte ich mich gerne als Tester für die von MSI bereit gestellten Mainboards und Grafikkarten bewerben.

Ich selbst habe nach langer Intel-Erfahrung seit letztem Jahr auf die neue Ryzen 3000er Serie gesetzt und einen PC selbst zusammengebaut.

Ryzen 3700x 
32 GB Viper Steel 3733
2 Crucial P1 1 TB M.2 SSD
Gigabyte Aorus X570 Pro 
Gigabyte 5700XT OC 
Gigabyte GC-WBAX200 WiFi Card
Gigabyte 750 W Gold Plus Netzteil

Mein Monitor ist ein 4K Monitor von Asus (Mg28uq) der auch über FreeSync verfügt und für die Benchmarks der 5700XT damit bei bis zu 4K getestet werden kann. 

Von daher würden sich aus meiner Sicht, die Vergleiche der beiden Hersteller anbieten. 
Hierbei könnte man sowohl die direkten Vergleiche in Punkto Zubehör machen, wie auch danach auf Qualität der einzelnen Komponenten. Sowohl für den Einbau als auch für die Tests danach kann ich direkte Vergleiche mit den Komponenten von Gigabyte machen in Bezug auf Performance, Lautstärke, Bedienbarkeit etc. 

Gerne kann ich auch die Produkt mit Video präsentieren, was ich bereits bei meinem letzten Zusammenbau gemacht habe. Dabei sollte hier auch im Fokus stehen, wie die einzelnen Komponenten mit der MSI Software abgestimmt sind und in wie fern hier sowohl positive, wie auch mögliche negative Aspekte das Gesamtbild beeinflussen. 

Ebenso können en von mir noch Tests in verschiedenen Benchmarks durchgeführt werden. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich daher die Möglichkeit bekomme einen Produkttest durchzuführen, wünsche aber auch ebenfalls allen anderen Bewerbern viel Erfolg.

Bleibt alle gesund!

Beste Grüße 

Ben


----------



## Mettwurscht (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den PCGH-Lesertest der MSI Produkte und des AMD Ryzen aus der 3000er-Reihe bewerben.

► Wer bin ich?

Ich heiße Philip, komme aus Schleswig-Holstein, bin 29 Jahre jung und Kaufmann für Versicherungen & Finanzen. Meinen ersten Rechner habe ich mit ca. zehn Jahren erhalten und war von da an verliebt. Es entstand eine Leidenschaft. Und so bin ich über die Jahre hinweg vom Laien zum absoluten Hardware-Enthusiasten und ersten Ansprechpartner im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis geworden, auf den zurückgegriffen wird falls es mal wieder irgendwelche Probleme im EDV-Bereich gibt. Durch Alternate und Notebooksbilliger hatte ich bereits in der Vergangenheit die Möglichkeit verschiedene Produkte aus dem Bereich Hardware zu testen und empfand stets große Freude am Testen und Verfassen eine Rezension bzw. Produktbewertung. Unter anderem dadurch hat man sich einen gewissen Kenntnisstand erarbeitet.

→ Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 500 grey (Window)
Netzteil: Asus ROG Thor 750W
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus XI Formula
CPU: Intel Core i5-9600K
CPU-Kühler: NZXT X72 AiO Wasserkühlung
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Trident Z Royal 16GB 3200Mhz
Grafikkarte: Asus ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64
SSD: WD Black NVMe SSD 500GB / SanDisk SSD Plus SATA 1TB
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z PCIe

→ Mein System im Falle des Gewinns:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 500 grey (Window)
Netzteil: Asus ROG Thor 750W
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3XXX
CPU-Kühler: NZXT X72 AiO Wasserkühlung
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Trident Z Royal 16GB 3200Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700XT
SSD: WD Black NVMe SSD 500GB / SanDisk SSD Plus SATA 1TB
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z PCIe

► Warum möchte gerade ich Tester werden?

Ich bin grundsätzlich an neuer Technik interessiert - speziell im Hardware Segment. Da sich dies aber äußerst selten auch mit dem finanziellen Aspekt verbinden lässt, ergreife ich jede Gelegenheit mich um Produkttests zu bewerben. Dabei habe ich zum einen große Freude am Einbauen/Testen der Hardware und zum anderen am Verfassen eine Bewertung. Darüber hinaus verfolge ich viele Tech-YouTube (der8auer, ITRaidDE, KreativEcke, Linus Tech Tips und natürlich PCGH) und sehe diese als Vorbilder. Durch diesen Umstand ist man stets über die neuste Hardware informiert und weiß ebenfalls wie die verschiedenen Komponenten getestet werden können. Als Hardware-Enthusiast möchte ich immer die bestmögliche Leistung aus der Hardware herausholen weswegen Overclocking bei mir ein großes Thema ist.

► Warum bin ich speziell an dieser Hardware interessiert?

In der Vergangenheit habe ich fast ausschließlich auf Intel und Nvidia zurückgegriffen. Es ist für meine Verhältnisse schon außergewöhnlich, dass ich aktuell eine RX Vega 64 verbaut habe. Dies stellt die einzige Ausnahme in den letzten zehn Jahren dar. Da ich, wie oben beschrieben, die Szene sehr aktiv verfolge, weiß ich natürlich das AMD Intel auf der CPU-Ebene fast komplett den Rang abläuft. Ebenso hat AMD auf dem Segment der Grafikkarte mächtig zu Nvidia aufgeholt. Man muss das einfach neidlos anerkennen. Auch wenn mein "Fanboy-Herz" dabei immer ein wenig blutet. Aber gerade deshalb reizt mich genau dieser Test so. Ich möchte mich selbst davon überzeugen, wie gut AMD in den letzten Jahren gearbeitet hat. Dieses Bundle testen zu können wäre ein großes Privileg.

► Wie gehe ich bei einem Test vor?

Auf folgende Punkte gehe ich in meinem Test ein:

- Unboxing
- Design/Verarbeitung
- Kompatibilität
- Overclocking
- Benchmarks (vor/nach Overclocking)
- Spieletests (aktuelle Indie- und Triple A- Titel, vor/nach Overclocking)
- Vergleich zur aktuell verbauten Hardware
- Fazit

Zu jedem dieser Punkte mache ich mir Stichpunkte und verfasse abschließend einen Text. Dabei gehe ich sehr strukturiert vor und achte genau auf die richtige Grammatik (leider nicht immer selbstverständlich). Zudem gehe ich zwar auf zum Teil sehr spezielle Aspekte der jeweiligen Komponenten ein, achte aber trotzdem auf einen verständlichen Text, der selbst für Leser zu verstehen ist die nicht komplett im Thema bewandert sind. Für meine Bewertung möchte ich auch auf visuelle Mittel in Form von Fotos setzen. Des Weiteren würde ich diesen Test als Anlass nehmen mich mit dem Schneiden von Videos zu beschäftigen. Bisher bin ich auf diesem Gebiet noch absolut unerfahren, scheue die Herausforderung aber nicht und bin umso motivierter. Ich bin stets bestrebt eine möglichst umfangreiche Bewertung zu verfassen und überschreite in der Regel die Mindestanzahl an Wörtern oder Zeichen.

Abschließend würde ich meine komplette Bewertung bei Euch einreichen und ggf. um Prüfung bitten. Falls diese so akzeptiert wird, stelle ich sie online. Ich möchte mich dabei nicht auf das PCGH-Forum beschränken, sondern möglichst viele Kanäle (andere Foren, Social Media) abdecken.

► Was gibt es abschließend zu sagen?

Ich möchte mich (unabhängig ob ich gewinne oder nicht) vorab bei Euch und MSI bedanken. Ich finde solche Aktionen absolut genial und nicht selbstverständlich. Ich schätze insbesondere solche Aktionen, da man nicht stumpf ein Formular mit seinen Daten ausfüllen sondern eine richtige Bewerbung einreichen muss. Schon diese Bewerbung zu verfassen bringt sehr viel Spaß. Und selbst wenn man nicht gewinnt, nimmt man doch immer eine Kleinigkeit mit. Ich wünsche der Community und Euch als Team alles Gute für die kommenden Wochen und Monate. Auf das alle unbeschadet diese aktuelle Krise überstehen.

Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Philip


----------



## rum (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH!


Also erst mal im Voraus: die zur Verfügung gestellte Hardware interessiert mich nicht so sehr; meine Motivation hier zu schreiben ist eine andere, als die Hardware zu besitzen.

Ich selbst baue an Computern seit ca. 1989/1990 herum.

Mitte diesen Jahres werde ich 43 und meinen Lebensunterhalt verdiene ich, indem ich Paartanz bei meinen Partnern (Tanzschulen, -vereine, Schulen und private Organisationen) unterrichte.
Dadurch ergibt es sich, dass ich es gewohnt bin vor Leuten zu stehen und eben Hochdeutch zu reden und nicht im Dialekt.

Ich selbst würde mich als akribisch und deteilverliebt einschätzen und ich arbeite sehr strukturiert.
Zu meinen gut ausgebauten Fähigkeiten gehören ein hohes Maß an Empathie, von Details in größere Betrachtungswinkel zu wechseln um das Gesamtbild zu begreifen sowie der Umgamg mit der Sprache als Werkzeug. Außerdem besitze ich ein hohes kognitives Niveau, unabhängig davon, ob es um rein Hypothetisches oder Praxisrelevantes geht.

Oft las ich schon davon, dass ich einen Drang zum Verschwörungstheoretiker hätte: meiner Meinung nach tendiere ich jedoch eher in die Richtung eines sehr abgebrühten Horizontes was Menschen und Menschlichkeit angeht. Insgesamt also eher analytisch-distanziert mit einer gewissen Fantasiefähigkeit bezüglich Methodik und Zielführung diverser moralischer Unlenkbarkeiten in Bezug auf die aktuelle Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsordnung.

Meine Fertigkeiten im Umgang mit Hardware (Aus-, Um- oder Einbau, Zerlegung, Wiederzusammensetzung, minimale Änderungen) stufe ich als ausreichend ein.
Heutzutage muss man sich ja keinen Kopf mehr über den korrekten FSB machen oder Master- und Slavebrücken stecken bzw. eine SCSI-Schlange terminieren.
Interesse hätte ich beim Testen zB. an theoretischen Werten wie die Relation "theoretischer zu realer Durchsatz PCIe 3 zu 4", insbesondere bei den Grafikkarten und SSDs.
Aber das wäre zu weitführend und hierfür habe ich keine passenden Testobjekte zur Verfügung.
Möglichkeiten, Videos und Bilder zu machen, habe ich.

Warum schreibe ich hier?
Nun. Ich wollte mal wissen, ob Ihr mich als Fähig einstufen würdet für diese Tätigkeit. Am liebsten per PM.


Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht.


----------



## tetur123 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Tag liebes Team. 

Mein Name ist Artur, ich bin 24 Jahre alt und bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test.

Ein Vorwort zu mir. Ich bin beruflicher Software Entwickler und Privat ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler. Seit meinem 16ten Lebensjahr baue ich PCs für mich, Familie und Freunde zusammen und dies mit viel Feingefühl und Hang zur Sauberkeit und Optik.
Zum Review der genannten Komponenten habe ich bereits passende Teile da.  Zum photographieren würde ich meine CANON EOS 2000D Spiegelreflex verwenden können.Ein Video wäre auch kein Problem denn ein Rode Mikrofon wäre auch vorhanden.  Desweiteren bietet sich bei mir folgendes Setup an.

Aktuell ist ein Aorus B450 mit einem R5 3600 in einem NZXT H510i Case verbaut. Gecached wird alles in zwei 8GB Corsair Corsair Vengeance RGB Ram Modulen. Bilder werden aktuell noch mit einer Vertikal eingebauten Nvidia GTX 1070 MSI gezeichnet. Das Betriebssystem liegt aktuell auf einer  Samsung 960 EVO NVMe. Eine "Seagate FireCuda 520 SSD PCIE Bulk" für das PCIE 4.0 vergnügen liegt bei mir bereit. Bestromt wird alles durch ein Corsair TX 750.

Empfehlenswert bei den zu Testenden Produkten, wäre ein vergleich. Besonders bei dem Mainboard sollte mindestens 1 Konkurenzprodukt hinzugezogen werden. Damit würde das MSI MPG Mainboard besonders glänzen, denn aufgrund des Preises bietet leider kein anderer Hersteller eine derartige Ausstattung.  Bei der Grafikkarte hätte ich persönlich bedenken mit der Hitze und der hier im Forum weit bekannten Treiber Problemen. Besonders wäre der Lüfter am Mainboard zu erwähnen, bei diesem habe ich des öfteren im Umfeld bedenken gehört. Viele glauben, das diese am X570 laut sein sollen.

Zum Abschluss würde ich gerne allen Bewerbern hier viel Glück und Gesundheit in der heutigen Zeit wünschen. #BleibtZuhause.
Dies gilt natürlich auch der PCGH Crew 

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Mosman (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

Mein Name ist Eric und ich bin dualer Student der Informatik. PC´s baue ich selbst seit meinem 7. Lebensjahr zusammen, genau deswegen habe ich auch mein Hobby jetzt zum Beruf gemacht. Nebenbei helfe ich auch Familie, Freunden und Bekannten bei ihren PC-Problemen und baue schon seit Jahren auch für diese ihre PC´s. Mir macht das einfach mega Spaß und konnte dabei auch viel Erfahrung sammeln. Nebenbei lese ich auch viele Hardware Tests hier, bei Computerbase oder verfolge meinen Lieblingsyoutuber der 8auer. Ich bin ein kritischer Mesch und verschieße mich nicht vor bestimmten Herstellern.

Nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren gesehen hab, dass man auch für verschiedenste Hersteller Tests machen kann, habe ich mich unter anderem auf Z270 Mainboards von MSI auf Mindfactory beworben. Über die letzten Jahre habe ich vor allem für Alternate, Mindfactory und MSI selbst einige Produkttests gemacht, hauptsächlich Z370 Mainboards, und kann deshalb auch behaupten, dass ich sehr gut mit ihrer Software vertraut bin und weiss, wie man Produkttests verfassst. Nebenbei hatte ich auch privat schon einige MSI Boards und Grafikkarten.
Mein letzter Test war eine AIO Wasserkühlung Enermax Aquafusion, die ich bis heute auch privat nutze.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5 RGB
MSI X370 Gaming Carbon AC
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Enermax Aquafusion 120
16 GB DDR4 G.Skill RipJaws V
Palit GTX 1070 Ti Dual
Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1 TB NVMe M.2
2000GB Seagate BarraCuda
be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM
Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 144HZ 1080p

Als Laptop nutze ich ein Lenovo Yoga S740-15IRH:
Intel Core i9-9880H
16 GB RAM , 1 TB SSD 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX1650 MAXQ

Bei meinem System habe ich sehr viel Wert auf Preis-Leistung, Gaming aber auch Multithreading gelegt. In meiner Freizeit spiele ich gerne CS:GO, DOTA 2 und andere kompetitive Spiele, in welchen mir möglichst hohe FPS wichtig sind. 
Nebenbei programmiere ich für mein Studium bzw. Arbeitsstelle auch an größeren Projekten mit und brauche deshalb hohe Leistung für Virtualisierungen und auch Kompilierung.

Mein Test beginnt mit einem Unboxing Video und dem Einbau, hier schaue ich auch gern auf das Design meiner Komponenten. Sobald alles startet wird ein frisches Windows installiert und das System auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und gebenchmarkt. Falls alles problemlos läuft mache ich 2 weitere Tests, einen mit dem Versuch das meiste aus der Hardware herauszuholen und einen anderen mit Dingen wie Undervolting der Grafikkarte, was letztendlich ich für den Alltag verwende mit Balance zwischen Leistung, Stabilität und Stromverbrauch. Nebenbei möchte ich auch schauen, wie sich das System in Spielen schägt wie Moster Hunter World oder Metro Exodus.
Alle Tests werden natürlich noch verglichen, auch mit meinem vorherigen Setup. Natürlich werde ich auch auf die bereitgestellte Software von MSI eingehen.
Am Ende gibt es dann ein kleines Fazit von mir.

Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Erfolg und freue mich auf die Produkttests, egal ob mein eigener dabei sein wird oder nicht  Solche Tests sind einfach super für die Community und machen echt Spaß zu verfolgen!

Grüße

Euer Eric


----------



## Heavensblue (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Morgen PCGH Team,

Ich habe von Eurem Lesertest gelesen und möchte mich nur dafür bewerben. 

Euren Anforderungen würde ich meiner Meinung nach Problemlos erfüllen, da ich seit Windows 3.11 im PC- Hard und Softwarebereich tätig bin. 

Das Zusammensetzen und installieren von Pc-Komponenten stellt für mich keine besondere Herausforderung dar. 

Desweiterein wäre ich einmal gerne an einem offiziellen Hardwaretest beteiligt.

Aktuell sind in meinem PC folgende Komponenten verbaut:

CPU:                           Ryzen 7 2700X
Mainboard:             Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
Kühler:                      Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB
Grafikkarte:            MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming Z Trio
Arbeitsspeicher:  32GB Crucical Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB  DDR4 3200MHz (4x8GB)
HDD:                          1TB M.2 SSD von HP, 2x 500GB SSD Samsung 970 EVO, 2x 4TB Toshiba HDD Sata3
Netzteil:                   Superflower Leadex Gold 1300W
Monitor:                   Acer Nitro XF2 27 Zoll

Ich würde mich über eine positive Antwort von Euch freuen.

Bis dahin und darüber hinaus bleibt allesamt gesund.

Vg euer Heavensblue


----------



## LordSamuelMumm (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: FÃ¼nf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest. Zunächst einmal zu meiner Person: 

Ich bin Baujahr 1986 und praktisch mit den ersten Dektop PCs aufgewachsen. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Gaming damals sehr viel mit Arbeit zu tun hatte (Ms Dos und Co.), habe ich sehr schnell angefangen, meine Hardware selber zusammen zu bauen, statt das Ganze meinen Eltern oder Dell und Co. zu überlassen. Medien-technisch bin ich in einem sehr interessierten Haushalt aufgewachsen. Meine Eltern haben uns alles zur Verfügung gestellt und uns beim Konsum assistiert. Schnell wurden diese allerdings, wie auch im schulischen Informatikunterricht, überflügelt. Leider scheiterte es dann am Mathematikunterricht, der mich für ein richtiges Informatik Studium disqualifizierte. Stattdessen wurde ich "nur" Deutsch und Englisch Lehrer für Gymnasien und Gesamtschulen sowie Berufskollegs. Ich startete mein Studium in einer Zeit, in der Medienexperten und Professoren zu der Schlussfolgerung kamen, dass angehende Lehrer und solche fortgeschritteneren Alters, in Bezug auf Medien einen rein hedonistischen Ansatz verfolgen und Gaming eher ein Stigmata, als ein ernst zu nehmendes Hobby war. In der Folge hielt ich es lange Zeit geheim und schmunzelte dann darüber, wenn die Kollegen einen Sebastian Fitzek Roman lasen, gleichzeitig aber über die "Killerspiele" Generation lästerten, zu der ich selbst eben auch gehörte (Wie auch zu den Fitzek Lesern). Irgendwann erschien auf Gameswelt ein Artikel über GTA 5, bei der mir dann der Kragen geplatzt ist und ich einen Leserbrief (Grand Theft Auto V – Gastkommentar: Gewalt, Sucht, Kinder und Lehrer - Special von Gameswelt) geschrieben habe. Dieser ging so viral, dass mich mitmal die Zeitschrift Pädagogik interviewen wollte. Auch auf dem Gameswelt Portal wurde der Artikel dann noch einmal unter meiner Führung überarbeitet und er erschien auch in einigen Gaming Zeitschriften. Scheinbar gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt so gut wie keine Lehrer, die Videospiele spielten und dazu eine Meinung vertraten. Da ich damals an einer Schule tätig war, dessen Direktor Gaming nicht nur verabscheute, sondern auch als Karrieregefährdend ansah, musste ich meinen Namen allerdings geheim halten, weswegen das Pädagogik Interview letztlich nie erschienen ist, was schade ist, denn meine Haltung dazu ist so alt wie das Spielen selbst... .Gib einem Kind ein paar Bauklötzchen und überlasse es sich selbst. Dann wirst du feststellen, dass Nichts passiert. Medien sind da einfach Anders: Sie sind immersiv und teilweise selbsterklärend. Sie sind die Bauklötzchen 2.0, mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass sie die Kinder wirkungsvoll sedieren und unkreativ machen. Wer möchte, dass Kinder verantwortungsvoll mit Medien aufwachsen, und sich diese zum Vorteil und zu Eigen machen, der muss mit den Kindern spielen, statt sie dem Spiel zu überlassen. Und das gilt eben auch für die Bauklötzchen, sonst werden die schnell langweilig. 

Heute spiele ich mit meinem Neffen Satisfactory, denn er möchte mal Ingenieur werden. Er geht in die 4. Klasse und kann dank Satisfactory bereits rechnen wie ein Weltmeister. Aber das alles geht nicht von selber, das geht nur im Dialog, in der Kommunikation, im Spiel. Das was früher Brettspiele für die Familie waren, sollten heute Videospiele sein, doch leider gibt es immer noch viele Eltern, die so gar Nichts damit anfangen können, ihre Kinder aber aufgrund der Sozialisation spielen lassen, unkontrolliert und alleine. Und dann gibt es solche, die selber falsch medial erzogen worden, und das einfach an die Kinder weitertragen. Naja, to cut a long story short: Ich bin sozusagen Medienpädagoge aus Leidenschaft.

An meiner Gesamtschule halte ich seit 7 Jahren eine MedienAG, in der Kinder und Jugendliche der Klassen 5-10 die Inhalte der AG selber mitbestimmen dürfen. Sie wollen Programmieren lernen? Dann arbeiten wir mit Scratch und programmieren alte Spiele nach. Oder wir arbeiten mit Codecombat und machen Java und Co. Wenn es etwas haptischer sein darf, werden Raspberry Pies angeschafft (freiwillig) und diverse Projekte umgesetzt: Das reicht von einfachen Kinder PCs, wie KANO über selbst gebaute Ambilights für den Gaming Rechner (via Arduino) oder Lüftersteuerungen für Papas Smoker. Auch solche "do it yourself" Projekte werden von uns angegangen: Vom Ugly Drum Smoker, über leuchtende Mousepads die Planung und den Bau von Gaming Rechnern, und vieles Mehr. Oft sind die Schüler da kreativer als man selber und ich lerne gerne mit Ihnen dazu und lasse mich von Ihren Ideen begeistern, bezogen auf das Programmieren sind sie nur oft zu romantisch. Außerdem betreue ich die Schülerzeitung medial und helfe dabei, beispielsweise das Cover zu Photoshoppen oder via GIMP kostenlose Tools zu verwenden.

Kurzum: Ich liebe Medien und begleite Kinder, Eltern und Kollegen in das Abenteuer der Digitalisierung, mit all den Gefahren, Fallstricken und Chancen. Entsprechend verbringe ich in meine Freizeit auch am heimischen Rechner, lerne Programmieren, informiere mich über Hardware, overclocke und unvervolte meinen PC und bastel auch gerne viel herum.

Meine aktuelle Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:
- Asus Prime B350 Plus Mainboard
- Ryzen 1600 X Overclocked auf 3.8 Ghz, bei 1.35 Volt angelegter Spannung (via Ryzen Master für Tests, Cinebench fürs Ausloten, Aida für Stresstests), anschließend übers Bios fest eingestellt (verhindert Soft-Bricks und nerviges Bios Reset mit dem Schraubendreher).
- Be quiet Pure Rock Kühler (Etwas schwach auf der Brust für ausreichendes overclocking. Und leider lässt er sich auch nur im 180 Grad Winkel montieren, so dass er entweder die Luft von oben ansaugt oder von der Grafikkarte. Aber damals war das Budget klein und ein durchdachtes Towerkühlprinzip passte für die Anforderungen, die ich damals hatte. Doch ich wollte mir ohnehin den Scythe Fuma 2 kaufen. (Das käme mir natürlich für den Lesertest ganz gelegen.)
- Sapphire RX5700 Pulse (Ohne XT, denn über das Bios Modding kann man ein XT Bios aufspielen. Die Karte läuft mit 1950 MHz moderat übertaktet und sehr stabil, bei 20 Prozent mehr Powerlimit, VRAM 1860 MHz, einer entspannten Lüfterkurve bis maximal 35 Prozent und einer satten Unvervoltage von 1036/ Umgesetzt wurde das mit dem Heaven Benchmark, da die RX Karten beim Overclocking dazu neigen, eher weniger FPS auszugeben, weil sie zu schnell zu heiß werden und entsprechend dann herunter takten. Der Undervolting Prozess ließ sich damit sehr gut überwachen. Doch erst beim echten Gaming haben sich Schwächen aufgetan, die dann final bei den oben genannten Werten gelandet sind.)
- Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 2 x 8 GB: Zum RAM ist zu sagen, dass diese nur Single Rank sind, was bei Ryzen Prozessoren zu einem FPS Verlust führt. Doch die Single Rank Module lassen sich einfacher übertakten und laufen bei mir stabil mit 3000 MHz. Die Spannung wurde mit 1.1 Volt angesetzt. Das erschien mir vor 2 Jahren sinnvoller. Jetzt würde ich davon aber eher abraten, da die CPU in Verbindung mit der Grafikkarte schon in 1080p zu Bottlenecking führt, aktuell noch verschmerzbar.
- Be quiet! Pure Power 10 cm ATX 700W PC Netzteil BN279 mit Kabelmanagement
- Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250 GB
- Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 500 GB
- Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500 GB
- Samsung SSD 860 EVO M.2 500 GB
- WD External HDD 1021 1 Terrabyte
- Sharkoon TG 5 Gehäuse: Die Schwäche im Prozessorkühlkonzept lässt sich hier leicht negieren, indem man sich die Tatsache zu Nutze macht, dass warme Luft nach oben steigt. Entsprechend sitzen 3 Radiatoren in der Front, 3 an der Decke (die natürlich pullen) und einer hinten. Dadurch wird die warme Luft der Graka zwar in den Bequiet Pure Rock gezogen, aber sofort oben wieder hinaus geleitet. Das Gehäuse mag nicht zu den besten auf dem Markt gehören, passt von der Preis- Leistung her aber in jedes Schüler Budget.
- Gespielt wird noch in 1080p, da der Prozessor zu schwach für 4k Gaming ist. Als Monitor wird ein Viewsonic VS16265 verwendet, via Freesync. Ein 4 K Fernseher ist allerdings im Haushalt und kann für den Lesertest hinzugezogen werden.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein guter Gaming Rechner nicht teuer sein muss. Meine zahlreichen SSDs sprechen da zwar eine andere Sprache, wurden aber über einen Zeitraum von 6 Jahren gesammelt und immer wieder nachgerüstet. Der Prozessorkühler passte damals ins Budget und ich war außerdem neugierig, ob so ein Budget Kühler ausreichend sein könnte, wenn man entsprechend am Tower Kühlkonzept arbeitet. Für "normales" Gaming reicht das auch aus, doch nun 2 Jahre später führt schon ein moderates Overclocking zu Prozessortemperaturen von 80 Grad Celsius beim Folding at Home. (Übrigens das beste Stresstbenchmark, das man nutzen kann! Bei AIDA ist mir der Rechner kein mal abgeschmiert, auch nach Stunden Laufzeit nicht. Folding at Home hat 2 Minuten gebraucht, um die Fehler beim Overclocking aufzuzeigen. Auch sind die erreichten "Daily Points" ein wesentlich besseres Benchmark, als Cinebench, das teilweise bei identischen Vorgaben, Hintergrundprozessen und Werten, andere Ergebnisse ausspuckt. Aber so ist das eben mit Benchmarks.

Mein Test würde folgende Dinge beinhalten:
- Unboxing der Komponenten
- Montage der Komponenten, inklusive Anbringund des Scythe Fuma 2 (Oder liegt dem Prozessor ein Stock Kühler bei? Die Kühlermontage kann auf der AM4 Plattform schon mal abenteuerlich sein..., wäre also einen Lesertest absolut wert, ansonsten mit dem Stock Kühler.)
- Ein Bios Review, bezogen aufs Overclocken, aber auch Komfortfunktionen für Laien, die auf simples Auto-overclocking setzen wollen (inklusive Cinebench, Aida und aufgrund von Corona, Folding at home Tests). (Das B350 Plus von Asus kann man da für Laien nur Loben, Profis müssen aber einige Funktionen unnötig suchen.)
- Ein Vergleich zwischen der Ryzen 5 1600X Generation, passend zur 3000er Reihe (Falls gewünscht, ob sich ein Upgrade lohnt, gerade bezogen auf die Grafikkarte und Bottlenecking, via Cinebench und Co.)
- Spieletests, von GTA V über Total War Warhammer, Doom Eternal, Borderlands 3, Dirt 2.0, Rocket League, Hunt Showdown, PUBG, Bannerlord...,  Ich bin hier allerdings offen für alles, da ich einen sehr breiten Spielegeschmack besitze. 
- Ggf., aber wegen Corona noch offen, würde ich meinen Neffen am Test beteiligen. Kinder geben oftmals herrlich neue und ehrliche Perspektiven auf Bereiche, die wir Erwachsene oftmals ausblenden oder schlicht vergessen. 

Abschließendes:
Ich würde mich über den Test sehr freuen, da mein Neffe aktuell auf einem schlimmen Laptop daddelt und gerade so Satisfactory spielen kann. Das Budget für ihn ist aber sehr klein und entsprechend wollte ich einige meiner PC Komponenten an ihn spenden, bzw. gemeinsam mit ihm planen und bauen. Die Hardware würde also am Ende nicht bei Ebay oder Amazon landen, sondern käme einem Kind zu Gute, das dadurch viel Taschengeld spart und endlich ruckelfrei ein Mathematikspiel daddeln könnte, bei dem die Gegner so stark umher ruckeln, dass er nicht kämpfen kann. 

Sorry für den langen Text, das liegt wohl an der Berufung


----------



## MrSlime (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Tester für das MSI-Bundle bewerben.

Seit ich 2006 meinen ersten „richtigen“ Spiele-PC zusammenstellen wollte und hierfür die nötigen Kenntnisse brauchte, bin ich stetiger PCGH-Leser. Seither habe ich nie aufgehört, an PCs herumzuschrauben, sie aufzurüsten oder neue Systeme zusammenzustellen – sei es für mich oder für Bekannte und Verwandte. 

Ich bin Chemie- und Sozialkundelehrer und beschäftige mich in meiner Freizeit mit allem, was mit technischen Trends zu tun hat. Außerdem bin ich passionierter Hobbyfotograf. Im Verlauf meines Studiums habe ich diverse schriftliche Ausarbeitungen verschiedener Länge verfasst und kann den Arbeitsaufwand, der mit dem Testbericht verbunden wäre, sehr gut einschätzen.

Was Spiele anbelangt, bin ich ein alteingesessener Anno-Fan und habe nie einen Teil ausgelassen. Außerdem sind im Allgemeinen Open-World-RPGs meine große Leidenschaft. Die grafisch anspruchsvollen Titel der anderen Genres sind natürlich auch immer mit dabei – insbesondere die Vertreter, die neue Techniken wie aktuell Raytracing verwenden.

Mein Test würde sich neben den üblichen Abschnitten wie Unboxing, Bewertung der Ausstattung, Systemzusammenbau und Anwendungs-/Spielebenchmarks mit zwei Kernaspekten auseinandersetzen:

Vergleich meines Einsteiger-Mainboards (MSI B350M PRO-VDH) mit dem teureren MPG X570 Gaming EDGE WIFI:

Da ich beim Mainboard-Kauf bisher eine eher praktische Sichtweise hatte und mich die Extra-Features der teureren Modelle immer kalt ließen, würde ich die Möglichkeit gerne nutzen, um die Features der beiden Boards miteinander zu vergleichen und zu erörtern, inwieweit sich der höhere Preis (auch in Bezug auf den aktuelleren Chipsatz) lohnt. Hierzu würde ich gerne beide Boards mit der im Bundle enthaltenen Ryzen 3000 CPU testen.

RX 5700XT vs. RTX 2060

Kurz bevor die Radeon RX 5700(XT) erschien, kaufte ich mir eine RTX 2060 und hatte seitdem immer die Frage im Hinterkopf, ob ich mit der Radeon-Karte als Spieler nicht glücklicher geworden wäre, da RTX-Spiele (insbesondere in den von mir favorisierten Genres) immer noch sehr dünn gesät sind. Den Grafikkarten-Test würde ich also dem Vergleich der beiden Karten und der Frage widmen, ob AMD Grafikkarten sich (insbesondere für mich als ehemaligem ATI-Fanboy) endlich wieder lohnen. Es soll zudem um die Relevanz der jeweils exklusiven Features der beiden Karten und die Frage nach deren praktischen Nutzen im normalen Spielealltag gehen. (Raytracing, DLSS, NVIDIA Freestyle | FidelityFX, Radeon Image Sharpening, Anti Lag etc.)
Den Testbericht würde schließlich ein allumfängliches Fazit in Bezug auf das vorgestellte Test-Bundle abschließen.

Ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen, wenn ihr mich für den Lesertest auswählt.

Freundliche Grüße
Mr. Slime

System:
•	Ryzen 5 1600
•	MSI B350M PRO-VDH
•	Palit RTX2060 GamingPro OC
•	32 GiB Crucial Ballistix 2400MHz
•	be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 550W
•	Thermaltake Level 20 MT
•	Crucial MX500 1TB


----------



## Hndrkk (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team, ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus einem Medion Akoya E6224.

Intel Core i3 -2310M 2.1Ghz  Dual Core mit HT
Intel HD Grafik (Minecraft läuft damit gelegentlich sogar über 30FPS)
4GB Ram
1366x768 (Ultra hochauflösend)

Dank des HDMI Anschluss konnte ich zumindest meinen alten Monitor anschließen. Denn die Grafikkarte meines ursprünglichen Computers ist vor ein paar Tagen kaputt gegangen.

Daher mein vorheriges System:

CPU         Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.5 Ghz (Overclocking mit Box kühler)
Ram         GSkill 16GB DDR4 3000Mhz
GPU         Palit Jetstream GTX 970 (Ruhe in Frieden)
Netzteil 500 W be quiet

Gehäuse    MSI MAG-VAMPIRIC-010
Monitor     Acer 24 Zoll FullHD 144Hz 
Monitor     Asus 22 Zoll FullHD 60Hz

Ich habe schon 2 PCs zusammengebaut und einmal meine Grafikkarte gewechselt.

Mein Pixel 4 würde mir für Bilder und Videos des Unboxing / Einbau und der allgemeinen Optik der Komponenten dienen.

Ich habe zwar noch keine professionelle Review geschrieben, dafür habe ich aber in der Schule gelernt, wie man Gedichte analysiert.
Die Leistung der Komponenten würde ich in Spielen wie Battlefield 4, Battlefield V, Metro Exodus, CS:GO, Call of Duty Warzone oder Arma 3 testen.
Zudem natürlich in Benchmarks.

Ich freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung und hoffe, dass mir mein Latinum einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Bewerbern verschafft (für irgendwas muss das ja gut sein).

Vale! Hendrik.


----------



## creative-AI (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH_Team,

auch als neues Mitglied in diesem Forum möchte ich meine Chance ergreifen und mich auf diesen Test bewerben.

Zu Beginn einmal mein aktuelles Setup, in dem ich die neuen Komponenten verbauen würde:
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 400C
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100i AIO-Wasserkühlung
RAM: GSkill D4 3200 16GB C14
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero X370
GraKa: Asus ROG RX580 OC 8GB
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo 500GB NVMe
Netzteil: Corsair RM650X

Monitor:  LG UltraWide 34UM68-P 34" 21:9 FreeSync 75Hz

Neben den üblichen Testbereichen Leistung, Lautstärke und technische Besonderheiten würde ich in meinen Test insbesondere auf das BIOS des MSI-Boards einen großen Fokus legen, da ich bisher nur Erfahrung mit Mainboards von ASRock, Gigabyte und Asus gesammelt habe. Insbesondere mein aktuelles ASUS-Board enttäuscht mich in diesem Bereich momentan sehr, da ich des öfteren sporadisch nicht nachvollziehbare POST-Fehler erhalte und nur ein BIOS-Reset hier kurzfristig Abhilfe schaffen kann. 

Den Testbereich Leistung und Lautstärke würde ich durch Praxistests von aktuellen Spielen (u.a. PUBG, Overwatch, COD BO, Battlefield 5) sowie Benchmarks der gängigsten Anbieter ausgestalten.


Beste Grüße,
creative-AI


----------



## Ace (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin PCGH Team,

Ich Bewerbe mich hiermit auch mal bei euch für den MSI Hardwaretest und sage schon mal vorab Danke für die vielen
Lesertest die ihr so bereitstellt das ganze Jahr über.

Ich erfülle alle eure Bedingungen und bin auch schon etwas älter mit einer 5 davor und arbeite im Rettungsdienst bei der Johanniter-Unfall-Hilfe.
Hardware Test, CPU OC, Grafikkarten Benches u.s.w mache ich seit 25 Jahren und würde gerne die von euch bereitgestellte Hardware gegen meine aktuelle Hardware Testen und vergleichen.
Es macht mir einfach Spaß und Freude verschiedene Hardware einzubauen, Testen u.s.w da der Basteldrang bei mir schon sehr sehr hoch ist 
Dazu Spiele ich in einem BF V Squad und bin auch im Besitz mehrere Spiele die ich zu dem Test hinzufügen werde.
Aktuelles System besteht zur Zeit aus:

Ryzen 5 3600
MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX
Power Color 5700 XT  Red Devil
16 GB Patriot Viper Steel 3600Mhz
2x SSD,Gehäuse mit Luftkühler oder 240er AIO
Gehäuse Deepcool Macube 310P Weiß
AOC 24G2U Monitor 

So das war es zu mir, bleibt alle schön Zuhause (soweit es machbar ist) und Gesund  damit wir die Zeit schnell herum bekommen und alles wieder seinen geregelten Ablauf findet.

mfg


----------



## Beerserker (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team, ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.

ich beschäftige mich sehr viel mit Rechnern und Hardware im Allgemeinen. Einen PC plane und baue ich grundsätzlich selbst. Ich weiß gerne, dass alles gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Für private kleinere Projekte baue und programmiere ich die gesamte Hardware selbst. Ich habe also viel Erfahrung wenn es um Einbau und Inbetriebnahme von Hardwarekomponenten geht. 

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

• Prozessor: AMD FX 8370
• Kühler: Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
• RAM: Kingston HyperX CL10 16 GB
• GraKa: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
• 750 W Netzteil von Corsair
• Mainboard MSI 990 FXA Gaming
• Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer
• Einige SSDs und HDDs

Ich verwende zur Anzeige zwei BenQ GL2450.

Fürdas neue System würde ich 32 GB 3200 MHz RAM von G.Skill verwenden. Eventuell würde ich anstelle meines Tower-Kühlers auf eine WaKü umsteigen. Das hängt aber stark vom Prozessor ab.

Ich würde speziell die Inbetriebnahme sowie die Leistungsfähigkeit des Systems dokumentieren. Besonders das Erstellen von RAID-Laufwerken ist bei dem 990 FXA von MSI sehr kompliziert, sodass ich dies mit testen möchte. Die Lautstärke unter Last ist bei einem leistungsstarken System quasi zu vernachlässigen (ist zumindest meine Meinung).  Hauptsächlich muss das System bei mir für die Bildbearbeitung und Gaming herhalten.
Geräte zum Erstellen guter Fotografien und zum Erstellen von Produktvideos sind vorhanden.

Würde mich sehr freuen das für euch testen zu dürfen.

Grüße 
Falk


----------



## Hermelinmaster (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team, 

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Ryzen-Bundles bewerben. 
Ich baue seit X58 meine PCs selbst und habe viel Erfahrung im Bereich DIY-Lösungen. Darüber hinaus helfe ich regelmäßig den Personen in meinem Umfeld bei Auswahl und Zusammenbau von Einzelkomponenten zu einem Gesamt-PC und führe Hardware- und Software-Diagnose durch. 
Ich selbst besitze sowohl einen PC mit Monitor in einem portablen Eigenbau-Gehäuse, als auch einen regulären Tower-PC mit externer Wasserkühlung. 
Somit wären in meinem Test des MSI-Bundles ein breites Testfeld, von erhöhten Anforderungen an die thermische Verlustleistung bis zu maximalem Overclock, gegeben. 

Des Weiteren plane ich folgendes: 
-Videos zu den Testsetups 
-klassische Benchmarks und Games 
-Tests zur Anwendung im wissenschaftlichen Umfeld (insb. Matlab/Simulink mit der Intel Math Kernel Library Problematik) 
-Overclocking-Tutorial mit Overdrive und Adrenalin für Einsteiger und Intel-Erfahrene 
-Tests von Retro-Games und Emulation 
-Tests bei verschiedenen Monitorauflösungen, ein Vergleich zwischen 21:9 und 16:9 und ein Test zum Multimonitor-Betrieb

Ich hoffe, ich habe euer Interesse mit meinem ungewöhnlichen Testsetup und Testparcours geweckt. 

Danke für diese Gelegenheit. Ich wünsche euch beste Gesundheit und verbleibe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hermelinmaster


----------



## ben_one (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Ich würde mich sehr gerne als Tester bewerben um die Hardware ausgiebig für euch zu testen.
Meine Fachkenntnisse beziehen sich auf den Gamesprogramming bereich da ich aktuell Student des SAE Instituts in Köln bin und und dort Gamesprogramming studiere.
Ich besitze sehr viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit Hard- und Software, gängige Engine´s rund um C# und C++ sind mein tägliches Werkzeug.

Durch unseren Campus hätte ich die Möglichkeit ein sehr hochwertiges Video zu produzieren was ein Unboxing und ein Leistungsreview beinhaltet, zudem natürlich auch der gewünschte Artikel und hochauflösende Bilder.
Ich habe die Möglichkeiten die angegebene Hardware sowohl im bereich VR sowie Gaming, Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt und Spieleentwicklung zu testen.

Zurzeit schreibe Ich für das aktuelle Semester einen Fachartikel darüber wie Hyperthreading und Simultaneous Multithreading die Spieleentwicklung beeinflussen und wie sich dadurch das Bottleneck seitens der Gpu generiert.
Da die zu testende Hardware sich extrem gut zur Veranschaulichung  anbieten würde, würden die Ergebnisse des Fachartikels natürlich auch mit in dem von euch gewünschten Artikel mit einfließen.

Ich hoffe das ich Ihren Anforderungen gerecht werden kann und ein Interesse an meinen Fähigkeiten geweckt wurde.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen aber ich denke jeder andere hier auch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Benjamin Schwarz


----------



## _Berge_ (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin zusammen,

da möchte ich doch auch mal mitmischen.

Aufgrund Jahrelanger Erfahrung mit Hardware beruflich als auch Hobbymäßig würde ich gerne das Board sowie die GPU einigen Tests unterziehen, die CPU nehme ich auch gerne mit 

Klassische Benchmarks, Synthetisch sowie Ingame wären meine Vorgehensweise Unboxing evtl in Video Form, obwohl ich dann doch eher ein Freund von Bildern und Text bin.

Ein Vergleich von B350/X370 zu X570 ist natürlich auch drin

Neben natürlich klassischen Benchmarks würde ich auch gerne auf vergleiche eingehen, denn Hardware zum gegenüberstellen ist vorhanden:

Mein System siehe Sig, grob gelistet:

- 3950X
- 64GB RAM
- Radeon VII (2x)
- Crosshair Hero VI X370

Zudem gesellt sich das System meiner besseren hälfte dazu:

- 2700X
- 32Gb RAM
- GTX 1080ti FE
- B350 Tomahawk Arctic

Dazu habe ich noch einen 1800X zum Vergleich da

Hardware welche ich für das Testsystem verwenden würde:

- 32 GB Trident Z RGB mit 3000mhz

- Pure Power 11 500W

- 500GB Samsung 850Evo mit Win10

- Cryorig R1 Ultimate als kleiner Luftkühler 

- Gehäuse ausstehend ^^

Kurzum: ich hätte genügend CPU´s um dem Board einzuheizen


----------



## Zubunapy (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo, werte Gemeinde!

Auch ich bewerbe mich für die Testhardware und vor allem die Ehre, für euch mal einen Test verfassen zu dürfen.
Seit nunmehr 16 Jahren bastle ich an PCs umher. Ich habe über einige Jahre annähernd jeden CPU-Luftkühler getestet, bis ich das Element Wasser für mich entdecken konnte. Bei Grafikkarten sieht es recht ähnlich aus. Seit der 5900XT habe ich nur sehr selten den Originalkühler verwendet. Meist überzeugten sie mich nicht gänzlich. 
Da ich einen kleinen aber feinen YouTube-Kanal pflege, welcher sich mit Gaming (speziell VR) beschäftigt, käme mir einerseits etwas neue Hardware durchaus gelegen. Andererseits bin ich das Testen schon gewohnt. In meinem aktuellen Hauptrechner arbeiten Intel und nVidia Hand in Hand. Ein AMD-Rechner wäre als Zweitoption doch sehr angenehm, um den Zuschauern immer beide Seiten der Medaille zeigen zu können. Außerdem könnte man so deutlich angenehmer streamen, aber das wäre nur eine nette Randerscheinung.

Das System, welches ich um die AMD-Hardware erweitern würde, ist folgendes:
CPU: Intel Corei7 6700
Mainboard: ASUS z170-K
RAM: G.Skill F4.2133CL15S-16GIS - 32GB
Grafikkarte: MSI AMOR RX580
SSD: SAMSUNG 970Pro
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5

Das neue Mainboard bräuchte dann natürlich eine Ersatz-CPU. Ich würde, der Grafikkarte angemessen, zu einem Ryzen 5 3600 tendieren. Eventuell auch die X Version. 

Der PC, welcher als Vergleichsbasis herhalten würde:
CPU: Intel Core i7 8700k (stock)
Mainboard: Z370 AORUS Ultra GAMING
RAM: APACER Dimm DDR4 3000 - 32GB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 1080ti Gaming OC
Soundkarte: SoundBlasterX AE-5
diverse SSDs^^
Kühlung: Alphacool Eisberg 240mm + 280mm Radiator +Alphacool Nexxos GPX M26
Netzteil: BeQuiet 600W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6

Der Testaufbau wäre folgender:
1. Unboxing und First Impressions.
2. Hardware-Installation und eventuelle Stolpersteine (für Einsteiger)
3. Software-Installation und -Überblick. Funktionsumfang der Software, Einstellmöglichkeiten etc.
4. Aktuell geplante Flat-Spiele-Benchmarks: Red Dead Redemption 2, The Division 2, Subnautica Below Zero, Assetto Corsa. Jeweils in FullHD, WQHD und UHD (jeweils nativ)
5. Aktuell geplante VR-Spiele-Benchmarks: Half Life: Alyx, Asgards Wrath, Boneworks, Obsuction. Jeweils auf der Oculus Quest und Rift S
6. Eindrücke der Lautstärke der Grafikkarte und Hitzeentwicklung. Oder kurz gesagt: Kühlertest.
7. Fazit und Empfehlung

Begleitend dazu würde ich ein Video gestalten, welches das Unboxing mit First Impressions, den Einbau mit den potenziellen Stolpersteinen und einige Benchmark-Läufe beinhalten würde. Wenn Einigkeit besteht, würde ich das Video auch für meinen Kanal gebrauchen. Eine Empfehlung meinerseits an die PCGH würde natürlich eingepflegt werden. Wie immer eigentlich.

Liebste Grüße an die Redaktion, viel Glück allen Teilnehmern und viel Spaß den Gewinnern

Zubunapy


----------



## Battlevader (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hey PCGH Team,

ich bin Nico, 19 Jahre jung und begeistere mich schon seit gut 5 Jahren für Computer Hardware. Damals hatte ich noch keinen PC, meinen ersten habe ich mit 16 bekommen, die Jahre darauf folgten 2 weitere. Mein letzter war ein kleiner Traum, den ich mir erfüllen konnte. Eine GTX 1080, 16GB Ram, Ryzen 7, alles schön auf Performance, geringe Lautstärke und Optik getrimmt. 
Leider musste ich diesen aufgrund privater Ursachen vor einem Jahr verkaufen und besitze seit dem nicht den nötigen Groschen für einen Gaming PC. Meine beiden größten Hobbies, PC Hardware und Gaming, stehen seitdem auf Eis. 

Sollte ich als Tester ausgewählt werden, würde ich etwas Geld zusammenkratzen und die restlichen Komponenten besorgen. Die wären dann dementsprechend eher Budget orientiert.

BeQuiet System Power 9 80+ Bronze
16GB G.Skill Aegis 3000Mhz Ram
~500gb Sata SSD
BeQuiet Shadow Rock Slim CPU Kühler
günstiges Gehäuse



Mein Test beginnt dann beim Unboxing der Hardware. Lieferumfang und Ersteindruck der Haptik sowie Optik spielen hier eine große Rolle.
Danach geht es zum Einbau, bei dem ich mir insbesondere die Nutzerfreundlichkeit der Handbücher anschaue.
Ist alles eingebaut, richte ich Windows 10 Home ein und downloade die aktuellsten AMD Grafiktreiber von der Website bzw. dem AMD Adrenalin Client.
Nun zum Eingemachten, die CPU wird auf Single- sowie Multicore Leistung gebenchmarked.
Trotz Luftkühler versuche ich mich dann ans Overclocking, hierbei sollte besonders das Mainboard mit dem X570 Chipsatz glänzen.
Die Grafikkarte teste ich im 3D Mark, sowie einigen aktuellen Spielen, die nun seit einem Jahr in meiner Steam und Origin Bibliothek verstauben. 
Titel wie Rainbow 6 Siege, Battlefield 5, Apex, GTA5 oder das aktuelle COD Warzone wären u.a. Teil dessen.

Als Testmonitor steht mir ein BenQ 25Zoll 1080p 60Hz Monitor zur Verfügung, da das aber die Karte nicht ins Schwitzen bringt, würde ich mir von einem Kollegen seinen 27Zoll 144Hz 1440p Monitor ausleihen. 

So viel zum groben Ablauf. 
Erfahrungen bezüglich Testen-Behalten konnte ich bereits vor 2 Jahren bei einem Samsung Gaming Monitor machen, daher freue ich mich doch besonders, sollte ich erneut die Möglichkeit haben etwas ausführlich testen zu können.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg. 

MfG,
Nico


----------



## XxDaViNcHxX (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo Werte Gemeinde,

Ich baue seit knapp 15 Jahren meine Rechner selber zusammen und würde gerne mal einen ausführlichen Hardwaretest für die Komponenten von AMD machen. 

Mein aktuelles System

LianLi OC11
Gigabyte b450 Elite
Ryzen 7 3700x 
Kühlung ist ein Custom Waterloop der nur aus Teilen von Alphacool besteht. 
32 GB 3200 er TridentZ
Sapphire RX5600XT
Silverstone Netzteil 750 Watt
500GB Samsung evo970 SSD
+2 Sata SSD
MSI Optix MAG272CQR als Monitor um das alles abzurunden

Um den Test zu dokumentieren stehen mir viele Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung das ganze via Video und Bild nachzuweisen. Gerne Stelle ich auch Vergleiche zwischen dem jetzigen und dann angepassten Setup an.


----------



## hardwaresuchti (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich besuche die neunte Klasse eines Gymnasiums und bin dort auch für die funktionierende Technik im Unterricht zuständig. Ich beschäftige mich seit ca. einem Jahr mit PC-Hardware und mir macht Testen und Ausprobieren in diesem Bereich viel Spaß. Deshalb suche ich immer neue Herausforderungen und Möglichkeiten mich mit dem Bereich zu beschäftigen, weshalb ich mich freuen würde die Möglichkeit zu bekommen diese Teile zu testen.
 Bei diesem Test würde ich mit der Leistung, Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch und Temperaturen anfangen. Mich würde außerdem die Entwicklung der Leistung mit verschiedenen Treiberversionen interessieren, da oft gesagt wird, dass sich diese bei AMD oft stark verbessert. Fotos und Videos würde ich mit meinem Samsung Galaxy S7 machen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
hardwaresuchti


----------



## der_flamur (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin!

Ich will mich auch mal redaktionell beweisen wollen und daher probiere ich es auch mal mit einer Bewerbung hier im Forum aus.

Ich bin jetzt seit 11 Jahren PCGHX-Mitglied (da war ich zarte 14) und habe auch in diesen Jahren einige Systeme miterlebt, gebaut, ausgeschlachtet und weitergeforscht. Es ist im Laufe der Zeit nicht mehr nur ein Hobby, sondern IT ist meine Berufung. Dementsprechend habe ich einen kleinen Erfahrungsschatz vorzuweisen. Zudem bin ich ein IT-Consultant in einem mittelständischen Systemhaus und leite dort den Vertrieb. Technisches Wissen ist dennoch für mich sehr wichtig zur Weiterbildung. Und naja, Zocken ist weiterhin eine Leidenschaft... 
Warum könnte ich einen Test gut darstellen? 

Zum einen die Hardware: Mein Ziel dieser Komponenten ist es, daraus im Test drei Einzelkategorien zu machen. 

Meine Themen sind:
* Mainboardtypen: Ausführlicher Vergleich zwischen ATX, mATX und ITX im Bereich Ausstattung, Leistung, Kühlung und Alltagsnutzen
* Grafikkarten: Vergleich zwischen RX 570, RX 5700 XT und RTX 2080Ti
* Blick über den Tellerrand: Muss es immer zwingend ein PC sein?

Auf welche Vergleichskomponenten kann ich zurückgreifen:
* AMD Ryzen 9 3900x (im meinem Tagebuch, welches ich hier verlinke, gibt es mehr Infos dazu).
* AMD Ryzen 5 3600
* AMD Athlon 220GE
* 32 GB RAM G. Skill Trident Z 3600 mit CL 16 (2 Riegel-Kit)
* 32 GB RAM Corsair Dominator Platinium 3200 mit CL 16 (2 Riegel-Kit)
* 16 GB RAM OEM-Hardware 2666 mit CL 21 (Rückläufer von Lenovo PCs mit AMD Ryzen
* EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Black als Dual-Slot-GPU (wichtig für meinen Wohnzimmer-PC gewesen
* Powercolor Radeon RX 570 Pulse mit 8 GB Speicher
* ASUS B450-I Gaming ITX-Mainboard
* MSI B450M Mortar Max
* Diverse Gehäuse ATX, mATX, ITX
* Diverse Festplatten und SSDs (WD SN750, SN720, Crucial BX500)

Das ist nur ein grober Überblick dessen, was im meinem Haushalt vorhanden ist.

Die Komponenten sind jetzt aktuell folgendermaßen im Einsatz:
Das Wohnzimmer-System in ganz klein und ganz schnell ist wohl das spannendste System in meinem Umfeld, wenn es um das Thema Kühlung und Abwärme geht.
Daten- und Backup-Server: Dieser ist mit einem Ryzen 5 3600, 32 GB RAM, mit einem MSI B450M Mortar Max und aktuell wegen eines Defektes bei einem Freund mit einer virtuellen Maschine ausgestattet, die mit einer RX570 8 GB arbeitet. Im Regal liegt aber noch eine RX470 mit 4 GB Grafikspeicher.

Welche Testmethoden werden genutzt?
Das Testszenario bilden 5 Spiele unterschiedlichster Anforderungen (GPU), ein Adobe Premiere Export in 4K UHD (Compute) und das (interne) Streaming auf eine Plattform (GPU, Compute, I/O). Der Stromverbrauch einzelner Komponenten können via Auslese-Tools und externen Strommessinstrumenten erfolgen.

Etwas fotogene Hardware ist auch vorhanden in Form einer Sony Alpha 6000 mit einem Zeiss 16-70 F4 und einem Zeiss Touit 32mm F1.8 Objektiv. Sicherlich nicht high-end, aber gerade das recht seltene Touit-Objektiv sorgt für eine extreme Ausgewogenheit im Bild.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage: Was würde ich nach dem Test mit der Hardware machen? Die GPU wäre für das F@H-Projekt interessant, das Mainboard samt CPU ginge an meinen Kumpel, für Ihn ich aktuell eine virtuelle Instanz bereitgestellt habe, damit er mit einem schnöden Notebook mit toller Grafik weiterzocken kann (Streaming über das Internet).

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Jenny18 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Tag,
Finde es wieder sehr gut dass Sie einen Lesertest machen.
Seit nun fast 11 Jahren habe ich mich immer mehr mit denn Thema PC ausanander gesetzt so manches System gebaut, getestet und auch manche fehler beim Bau gehabt gerne daraus Gelernt.
Würde bei einen Test sollte ich zu denn Glücklichen gehören Lieferumfang, Aussehen, Wertigkeit usw. gerne per Video und auch natürlich in Funktion testen und auch festhalten.
Mein derzeitiges System 



AMD Ryzen 5 2600
GIGABYTE AORUS B450 Elite
G.Skill Aegis 16GB DDR4 16GIS
Sapphire Grafikkarte AMD Radeon RX 580 Pulse 8GB GDDR5-
Intenso High Performance Interne SSD 6.35cm (2.5 Zoll) 480GB
BeQuiet Pure Power 11 PC Netzteil 500W ATX 80PLUS® Gold
BeQuiet Pure Base 500 Windows Midi-Tower 


Danke für die Vielen Tests und Infos von Euch und auch von denn Herstellern. Ihr seit Spitze


----------



## Exinferis (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für den Test der Hardware bewerben. Mit einem Alter von 46 Jahren bin ich seit nun 24 Jahren in der IT-Branche tätig. Zunächst als Techniker im In- und Außendienst und danach als Entwickler, was auch immer noch mein Tätigkeitsfeld ist.
Beruflich hauptsächlich auf Webentwicklung fokussiert ist eines meiner großen Steckenpferde und nun auch im beruflichen verankert die Programmierung von KI-Systemen im Onlinebusiness-Bereich.
Hier kommt es oft auf viel Rechenleistung für einen effektiven Nutzen an.
Meine langjährige Erfahrung und das Hintergrundwissen über Funktion und Aufbau verschiedener Hardwarekomponenten unterstützt mich in meiner Tätigkeit und bringt mich dazu immer mehr aus der vorhanden Hardware heraus zu kitzeln und sie bis an die Grenzen ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit zu treiben.

Zusätzlich spiele ich leidenschaftlich gerne. Bedingt durch das Alter weniger schnelle Shooter, jedoch alles was mit AC zu tun hat, Total War in seinen unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen, DCS World und Arma im MilSim-Bereich und das nie alterne D3.

Meine Tests würde ich über den beruflichen Bereich laufen lassen bis hin zu Benschmarks in unterschiedlichen Spielen.

Mein augenblickliches System basiert auf Intel und Nvidia aber abseits der weit verbreiteten Tests würde ich sehr gerne eigene Erfahrungen und Tests mit AMD-Hardware durchführen um dementsprechende Erfahrungen zu sammeln, bekanntes mit einfließen zu lassen und die Hardware auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.
Sound, CPU-Leistung, Grafikleistung, erweiterte GPU-Features. Hauptaugenmerk wird jedoch auf dem Gaming liegen um hier in der Community vom größt möglichen Nutzen für alle Leser zu sein.

Als Ergänzung zu den MSI-Komponenten würde ich eine 500GB nVME SSD PCI 4.0 als System- und Arbeitslaufwerk einbauen.

Von meinen bisherigen Komponenten kämen zur Nutzung Trident Z-3200 DDR4, Gehäuse Core X9 und das bereits verbaute Netzteil.

Zum Vergleich der Leistung dient mein aktuelles System bestehend aus 
i7-6700k unter Wasserkühlung, 
EVGA 1080 FTW2,
128GB M.2 SSD
32 GB Tident Z

Als Monitor verwende ich einen ASUS PG279Q mit 144/165Hz so dass auch dort ordentlich Luft für reichlich FPS sein sollte um die Hardware auf ihre Limits zu testen.

Verwendete Peripherie wären fürs Teting:
Roccat Vulcan 120
Roccat Kone Aimo Remastered
Thrustmaster HOTAS Warthog
Thrustmaster T.Flight Ruder Pedals
Drift Oz. Lenkrad
Headset Hyper X Cloud Alpha

Ein Testvideo könnte ich ebenso in 4k erstellen um es dem Text anzufügen vom auspacken, Einbau der Hardware über einzelne Handgriffe und Kniffe bis hin zum finalen Test.

Über die Möglichkeit die Hardware bis ins Mark zu testen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

LG
Jan


----------



## WabakiNo1 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hi PCGHX-Team,

ich bin seit ca. 8 Jahren als FISI tätig und habe somit auch mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. Neben meinem Arbeits- und Freizeitalltag beschäftigen mich noch meine beiden Kinder und meine Frau. Auf der Suche nach neuer Hardware, welche auch vom Preis/Leistung-System akzeptabel ist, bin ich letztlich auf einen Ryzen 2700x, ein MSI x470 Gaming Pro Carbon und eine Sapphire Vega64 gekommen. Natürlich hat sich bei dem Artikel/Foreneintrag direkt mein Basteldrang zu Wort gemeldet und nun bewerbe ich mich für diesen grandiosen Lesertest.

Falls es keine vorgegebenen Kernpunkte gibt, würde ich folgende in meinen Test mit aufnehmen:
•	Verpackung, Zubehör und Unboxing
•	Optik und Verarbeitung der Hardware
•	Ausstattung und Besonderheiten
•	Installation, Software und Bedienung
•	Leistungstest in Benchmarks und Spielen
•	Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur
•	Vergleiche:
o	X470 vs. X570
o	CPU-Takt 2700x vs. 3XXX
o	Vega64 vs. 5700 XT
•	Fazit

Diese Komponenten bietet das Grundkonstrukt für die bereitgestellte Hardware:

•	Gehäuse:	Be Quiet! Dark Base 700
•	CPU-Kühler:	Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240
•	Netzteil:	Corsair RM1000i PSU
•	Monitor:	Samsung C27HG70
•	Weiteres wie SSDs, HDDs, RAM etc.

Für schöne und aussagekräftige Fotos und Videos steht eine Canon EOS 1300D Spiegelreflex-Kamera zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße,
Robin


----------



## XcTus (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Lesertester für das MSI-Bundle bewerben.

Seit nun mittlerweile 15 Jahren bin ich treuer Leser und auch Abonnent der Print-Ausgabe. (Da ich jüngst meinen 30. Geburtstag begangen habe, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bereits mein halbes Leben.  )
Hier und da bin ich schon im Forum aktiv gewesen, meistens allerdings eher als stiller Mitleser unterwegs. Sei es für User-Tests, oder auch einfach für Hardware Empfehlungen der Foren-Experten.
Mein langjähriges Hobby, welches mich schon seit der Kindheit begleitet, habe ich dann auch zum Beruf gemacht, indem ich eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration absolvierte.
Aufgrund dessen bin ich allein schon von berufswegen in der Lage, Hardware zu evaluieren und das Ganze auch entsprechend zu dokumentieren.

Mein aktuelles System, welches als Basis für die Tests und Benchmarks herhalten soll, sieht wie folgt aus:

Ryzen 7 1700X @ Watercool Heatkiller 3.0
Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 MHz (2x16GB) 
XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB @ EK Fullcover-Block
Custom Wakü Loop inkl. MO-RA3 360
1x Samsung 830 128GB,  1x Crucial M500 240GB, 1x OCZ ARC 100 480GB
be quiet Dark Power Pro P11 550W 
Asus VE278 (Full HD, 60Hz)

Da ein Upgrade des Monitors erst nach einer neuen Grafikkarte gedacht war, ist dieser ebenfalls bereits etwas betagt.
Falls ich die Leistung der RX 5700 XT in Full HD nicht mit Grafikreglern und Qualitätseinstellungen ausfahren kann, würde ich auch die vorgezogene Neuanschaffung eines 144Hz WQHD Monitors in Erwägung ziehen.

Im Groben stelle ich mir für meinen Lesertest folgendes vor:

    - Unboxing, Lieferumfang und "look & feel" inklusive Fotostrecken der Produkte

    - Test der Komponenten "out-of-the-box" (CPU mit boxed Kühler, Grafikkarte mit werksseitig montierten Luftkühler)
        - Benchmarks (Cinebench R15/R20, 3DMark, 7Zip, etc.)
        - Spiele (z.B. Anno 1800, CS:GO, PUBG)
        - Monitoring des Boost-Verhaltens der Komponenten und der Temperaturen

    - Anschließender Umbau auf CPU und GPU Wakü-Block, nachfolgend weitere Durchläufe der Benchmarks wie unter Luft
    - Ist es möglich das System, mit Ausnahme des Netzteil- und PCH-Lüfters, nur passiv gekühlt zu betreiben?  Wie verhalten sich die VRMs des Mainboards ohne zusätzlichen Luftstrom?
    - OC von CPU und GPU unter Berücksichtigung der Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems


Ich würde mich wirklich freuen von Euch ausgewählt zu werden, den Test durchzuführen und natürlich vor allem die Sachen behalten zu dürfen.


----------



## TheLucky0ne (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und Gemeinde,

Ich möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls als Tester für das MSI-Bundle bewerben.

Meinen ersten PC habe ich vor 11 Jahren zu Beginn meiner Ausbildung zum Informationstechnologen-Technik von meinen ersten beiden Gehältern finanziert und selbst zusammengebaut.
In meiner Ausbildung selbst habe ich sehr viel mit Hardware (PCs als auch Notebooks) zu tun gehabt, was sich zwar mittlerweile durch andere Schwerpunkte in meinem Job geändert hat aber als Hobby war/ist die Leidenschaft für Hardware nach wie vor da. Viele Freunde und Kollegen fragen mich regelmäßig nach Upgrades ihrer Systeme und natürlich den damit verbunden Einbau. Daher fühle ich mich auf diesem Gebiet sehr wohl und fit.

Mein aktuelles Setup:
Gehäuse: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4-2400 16GB DDR4 2400MHz Speichermodul - für den Test würde ich mir denke ich noch neue Riegel besorgen.
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX Z270 
SSDs: 	1x Samsung 850 PRO 256GB
		2x Samsung 840 EVO 1TB
Grafikkarte: 	ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition 6GB overclocked
CPU:	i7-7770k auf 5GHz overclocked
CPU Kühler: 	Scythe Fuma SCFM-1000
Netzteil: 	Corsair HX850w
Soundkarte: SoundBlaster ZX
Monitor 1: HP Z38c UWQHD (3840 x 1600 bei 60 Hz)
Monitor 2: BENQ Zowie XL2546 (1920 x 1080 bei 240Hz)

Meinen PC verwende ich sowohl für meinen Beruf als auch für das Gaming sehr intensiv - CS:GO, Borderlands 3, Doom, LoL und weitere.
Trotz der mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Grafikkarte kann ich alle Titel, in für mich mehr als ausreichender Qualität und FPS zocken. 
Da es aber nach wie vor mein Hobby ist bin ich aktuell schon am suchen was ich wie erneuere und dabei bietet sich dieses Bunde sehr an da ich die aktuelle AMD Generation testen möchte. Mein erstes Build bestand aus AMD Komponenten da aber damals Intel und Nvidia einfach mehr Leistung hatten war ein baldiger Wechsel notwendig und damit war ich Intel und Nvidia treu. Gerne würde ich mich aber nun davon überzeugen lassen das der damalige Abstand heute nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Was kann man also von meinem Test erwarten?

Vorab ich habe noch nie einen richtiges Lesertest geschrieben daher wäre dies eine Premiere.
- Unboxing der gelieferten Komponenten 
- Fotos im Fertigen System.
- Benchmarks der aktuellen Hardware + Vergleichswerte meines aktuellen Setups – und was den Tatsächliche Sprung ausmacht.
- Features der Software, BIOS, Soundchip etc
- Overklocking 
- Lärmpegel

Ich würde mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen den Hardware Test machen zu dürfen und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmer ebenfalls viel Glück auf das hier gute Test entstehen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
TheLucky0ne


----------



## Smartiiboi (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Schönen guten Tag,

gerne würde ich die Komponenten testen.

Aktuell betreibe mich mein System mit einem Ryzen 3700X der von einem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH gekühlt wird, einem AORUS X470 Mainboard, 32 GB DDR4-3200 RAM sowie einer Nvidia GTX 970 und einem 550W Bequiet-Netzteil.
Dargestellt wird das ganze auf einem Asus 4K-Monitor.

Der Fokus des Tests läge bei mir auf dem Vergleich von X470 und X570. So würde ich testen, ob Prozessor und Grafikkarte von PCIe 4.0 profitieren können.
Falls der mitgelieferte Prozessor nicht meinem aktuellen Prozessor entspricht, könnte man auch hier testen, welcher Prozessor gegebenenfalls eine größere Mehrleistung durch Nutzung des X570-Mainboards entfalten kann. Ebenfalls könnte man in diesem Fall verschiedene Prozessor-Grafikkarten-(Mainboard-)Kombinationen testen.
Interessant wäre auch zu sehen, ob meine aktuelle Grafikkarte, die ja für PCIe 3.0 konzipiert ist, höhere Leistung auf dem X570-Board erzielen kann.
Für meine Tests würde ich CPU-intensive Spiele (GTA V, Arma 3), aktuelle Spiele in verschiedenen Auflösungsstufen (FHD, WQHD, UHD) sowie Benchmarks zurate ziehen.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## tangl3 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo,

ich schaue mittlerweile seit 2013 PCGH Videos auf YouTube und würde mich richtig darüber freuen diese Hardware testen zu dürfen! Habe seit 2015 das gleiche Setup und muss mittlerweile oft die Grafikeinstellungen in Spielen auf Mittel einstellen, da ich auf einem 2k Monitor spiele. Obwohl mein i7-5820K noch relativ gut ist, sehe ich natürlich in Test Videos von Ryzen CPU's wie gut der Preis zu der Performance ist. Außerdem wollte ich immer schon mal einen Hackintosh bauen und das wäre dazu natürlich die ideale Möglichkeit.

Mein aktuelles Setup:
- CPU: Intel i7 5820K
- CPU Kühler: Corsair H110i GTX
- Motherboard: MSI X99A SLI PLUS
- GPU: Zotac 980 Ti Amp!
- PSU: bequiet! 850W Dark Power Pro 11
- RAM: HyperX FURY 2666Mhz 4x4
- SSD: 2x 500 GB Samsung EVO 850
- Case: NZXT H440
- Monitore: Acer Predator XB271HU & iiyama ProLite XUB2792UHSU-B1

Potenzielles zukünftiges Setup:
- CPU: AMD Ryzen 3XXX
- CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-15 chromax.black
- Motherboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
- GPU: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X
- PSU: bequiet! 650W Dark Power Pro 11
- RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32 GB 3200MHz
- SSD: 2x 500 GB Samsung EVO 850
- Case: Fractal Design Meshify C Dark Tempered Glass

Erfahrung mit MSI-Hardware ist vorhanden. Im Text möchte ich gerne den Fokus auf Performance in Programmen wie Adobe Premiere Pro, Adobe After Effects oder Davinci Resolve 16 legen und außerdem noch einen Erfahrungsbericht über ein Hackintosh-System in Zusammenspiel mit dieser Hardware legen. Meine gesamten Erfahrungen werde ich mit meiner Kamera (Panasonic G7) und meinem iPhone festhalten.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich als Tester ausgewählt werden würde!


----------



## AlphaIsku (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

mein Name ist Leon und hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Hardware Test.

Ich habe mir seitdem ich einen PC besitze, die Sachen die mich interessieren selbst beigebracht.
Ich bin kein gelehrter Informatiker jedoch kenne ich mich bereits sehr gut mit der Hardware eines PCs aus.
Ich habe bis lang alle Upgrades an meinem PC selbst ausgeführt und diese ohne Komplikationen geschafft. (Grafikkarte, Kühler, Ram und Prozessor)

Ich benutze meinen aktuellen PC für Casual Gaming und ebenfalls für die Bearbeitung von Multimedia-Projekten. (Photoshop, Sony Vegas etc.)
Sodass ich die Hardware so bewerten kann, dass eine sehr große Gruppe an "Gamern" aber auch "Casual Nutzer" auch wirklich was von dem Testbericht hat, und nicht nur Fachchinesisch lesen muss.

Meine Idee für den Testbericht:
 - Ausführlichen Test der Hardware (Leistung, Lautstärke, Stresstest, Energieeffizienz, Qualität des Produktes etc)
 - Das bereits erwähnte Fachchinesisch ebenfalls umschreiben, sodass mehr Leute den Testbericht wirklich verstehen
 - Gaming Test einzelner Spiele (von Minecraft über GTA V bis hin zu  Farcry)
    Zum Gaming test immer ein kleines Fazit ( Reicht die Hardware aus?)
 - Vergleich zu Älteren PCs und "neuen" High-End Geräten
 und dann für die Computer begeisterten
 -Overclocking capability     
 - Benchmarkzahlen 
 - BIOS Übersicht

 - zum Schluss ein Fazit für wen die Hardware geeignet sei.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!
Danke fürs Lese

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
(Leon) AlphaIsku


----------



## Wirjun (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hi liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des MSI-Bundles bewerben. Wie auch viele andere hier im Extreme-Forum bin ich ebenfalls äußerst hardwarebegeistert.
Zu mir selbst: Ich bin 24 Jahre alt und arbeite hauptberuflich an einer renommierten Hochschule in Österreich als Softwareentwickler. Auch schon zu meiner Studienzeit mochte ich es, für ein Thema zu recherchieren, mich penibel genau damit auseinanderzusetzten und anschließend meine Erkenntnisse und Eindrücke exakt in einem Bericht (Paper) festzuhalten. Persönlich würde ich mich als ehrgeizig, termintreu und loyal beschreiben, aber auch als sehr kritisch und ehrlich. Ich vermag es, mich in Wort und Schrift treffend auszudrücken und sehe mich in der Lage einen objektiven, aussagekräftigen und fachlich korrekten Leserbericht für die Öffentlichkeit zu erstellen.
Neben meiner Arbeit vertreibe ich mir gerne die Zeit mit Technik aller Art, aber auch ein gutes PC-Spiel darf nicht fehlen. Meine Rechner baue ich schon seit vielen Jahren selbst zusammen und ich informiere mich laufend über die neueste Hardware. Testen werde ich auf einem zeitgemäßen System mit einem UWQHD-Monitor (native Auflösung bis 1440p). Die Erstellung qualitativ hochwertiger Fotos ist für mich auch kein Problem. Bevorzugen würde ich den 12.000 Zeichen langen Lesertest, welcher in etwa folgendermaßen aufgebaut sein könnte:

•	Optik, Ausstattung und Zubehör der Komponenten
•	Technische Details
•	Generelle Benchmarks
•	Benchmarks zu einigen Spielen, sowie Anwendungen
•	Temperaturentwicklung, Lautstärke und Übertakten
•	MSI- udn Ryzen-Software
•	Fazit

Nun hoffe ich natürlich, dass ich das Interesse an mir wecken konnte und würde mich sehr über eine positive Antwort von Euch freuen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jan-Arne (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PC-Welt-Team,

Ich bin bis jetzt noch nicht in den Genuss eines Reviews gekommen und freue mich hier vielleicht die Möglichkeit zu haben. 

Um direkt einen Punkt vorweg zu nehmen: Das Analysieren und Beschreiben fällt mir sehr leicht, auch wenn Ich diese Richtung nie fokussiert habe, so meinte letztens ein Kollege zu mir bzgl. meiner Meinung zum neuesten Assassin's Creed: "Mensch Jan-Arne, du solltest Videospielredakteur werden, so wie du immer Dinge beschreibst"

Die Technik selbst ist mein täglich Brot, ich studiere angewandte Informatik, bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer        und tüftle an Mikrocontrollern herum wenn Ich noch etwas Zeit übrig habe. Der Rechnerbau begleitet mich nun auch schon viele Jahre. Sobald ein Freund oder Freundin nur erwähnt hat, dass der Rechner langsam wird, stand Ich schon mit Schraubendreher und Kabelbinder auf der Matte. Auch wenn ich wertvolle Systeme gebaut habe, so hatte Ich nie das Budget mir eine eigene "Hochleistungsmaschine" zu bauen. Weshalb ich auch den Fokus beim Testen neben den klassischen Spielebenchmarks auch auf den professionellen Einsatz legen möchte, sprich aufwendige Partikelberechnungen in Blender und Rendering im Videoschnitt. Auch die Lautstärke ist für mich von großem Interesse beim Testen, da Ich sehr empfindlich im Gehör bin und eine geringe Wahrnehmung des PC's als sehr wichtig erachte.

Testen möchte ich das System im Silent Base 801 von beQuiet und dem Dark Rock 4,
einem PurePower 530 Watt Netzteil (80+ Bronze) und den G.Skill Ripjaws V (16GB, 3600).

Übrigens liegt mir ebenfalls das Fotografieren, die Bilder werde Ich mit einer Panasonic DC-FZ82 machen.

Liebe Grüße,
Jan-Arne T.


----------



## EinHzfuerPhysik (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Morgen/Mittag/Abend liebes PCGH Team,

Ich würde gerne mich als Tester hiermit bewerben.
Seit einigen Jahren setze ich mich mit Hardware, Computern, den PC Komponentenmarkt, HiFi Anlagen, Games aller klassen, Overclocking, Creativen Workloads (Adobe, C4D) sowie Benchmarks auseinander. 

Mein derzeitiges System ist wie folgt:
Prozessor:
Ryzen 7 1700 (auf 4ghz Übertaktet), 

Grafikkarte:
MSI Rx 480 Gaming X 8g, (no OC)

Ram:
4x4gb Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400mhz (Übertaktet auf 3066mhz cl15), 

Festplatten:
Samsung 850 evo 250gb, 
2tb hdd von Western digital, 

Motherboard:
MSI X370 Gaming pro Carbon, 

Netzteil:
Pure Power 10 500w Netzteil.

Monitor(e):
2x Omen 25

Mikrofon (für Video):
Auna Mic 920b (mit Popschutz, versteht sich)

Als Kühlung habe ich eine Deepcool GamerStorm Castle 360, die für die Kühlung und Testung des Ryzens ein optimum darstellt.

Für die verwendung mehrerer Grafik Benchmarks,  Hitzentwicklungsbenchmarks und CPU Renderbenchmarks ,habe ich kein Problem damit, diese über längeren Zeitraum im dauerlauf Intensiv zu testen.

Neben den oben genannten Benchmarks werde ich für mehrere Stunden eine breite auswahl an Spielen testen, wozu ich auf Wunsch eine Liste zukommen lasse. 
Ich werde Vergleiche mit meinen Bestehenden Gaming X design von Msi machen, damit ich die verbesserungen/veränderungen und dessen Auswirkungen in Bezug auf ältere Designs Feststellen kann. Dies werde ich auch in Ähnlichen Umfang mit meinen X370 Board tun, und schauen, was sich Chipsatzmäßig verändert hat, sowie Vergleich zwischen PCIe Gen 3 und 4. Ich freue mich schon darauf, ein Vergleich der Übertacktbarkeit zwischen den Mainboards zu machen.

Neben den Gaming werde ich Rendertestfiles von Adobe Ae, Pr, Blender, und C4D Rendern, um die CPU, sowie GPU für den Creativen einsatz zu testen. 

Ich werde für diesen Test ein Video zusammenschneiden, was über ein bisschen Gameplay, Einbau und Componenten B-Roll verfügt. Dazu werde ich ein Voiceover einfügen, indem ich zum Teil über die Oben genannten Themen sprechen werde.

Vielleicht habe ich auch mal Glück in meinen Leben und schaffe es, der Tester für dieses Bundle zu werden ;D.

Liebe Grüße,
ein Nerd


----------



## SirShaaitan (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest des MSI-Bundles bewerben.

Seit mittlerweile knapp vier Jahren ruht ein i3-4130 in meinem System, er ist  durchaus leistungsfähig aber bereits bei den neusten Spielen an seine Grenzen stößt. 

Doch auch beim Spielen zeigt sich mehr und mehr, dass mein System mittlerweile stark veraltet ist. Da ich ein 60Hz WQHD-Display nutze, stößt die Vega in der nativen Auflösung mittlerweile immer öfter an ihre Grenzen. Erschwerend hinzu kommt, dass ich aufgrund meiner Vorliebe für schnelle Shooter und kompetitives Online-Gaming neben einer relativ hohen Auflösung auch auf möglichst hohe Bildraten Wert lege, weswegen ich momentan vermehrt in Spielen wie Gta V: Warzone & CS:GO wahrnehme, dass die CPU einfach nicht mehr genug Power hat, um die nun wirklich nicht mehr ganz taufrische Vega auszureizen. Darum schiele ich schon länger auf ein entsprechendes Upgrade. Dieses Ziel sollte mit den zur Verfügung gestellten Komponenten sicherlich erfüllt werden. 

Hier nun eine Auflistung meiner aktuellen Konfiguration, eine Liste des neuen Systems und eine kurze Übersicht, wie ich den Lesertest gestalten würde.

Aktuelles System:

Core i3 4130 @ 3,40 GHz.
AMD ROG RX 570 OC 8gb. 
ASUSTek H81M-K.
HyperX DDR3 12GB 2400 MHz.
SSD 500GB + 2x Seagate 1TB.
be quiet! BQT L7-530W.
Corsair H45 AIO Wasserkühlung.


Zukünftiges System:
AMD Ryzen X 3000.
MSI RX 5700XT Gaming.
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi.
Crucial Ballistix DDR4 8GB 3600MHz .
SSD 500GB + 2x Seagate 1TB.
be quiet! BQT L7-530W.
Corsair H45 AIO Wasserkühlung.


Mein Test würde folgendermaßen strukturiert sein:

Unboxing, Optik, Ausstattung, Zubehör etc.
Zusammenbau des Systems.
Tests (einige aktuelle und ältere Spiele (Gta V, CS:GO, Battlefield V, Monster Hunter World etc.), sowie Anwendungen,Lautstärke, Temperaturen. 
Video zu relevanten Phasen (Unboxing, Einbau, Lautstärke etc.).


Auch qualtitative Photos stellen kein Problem dar. 
Ich würde mich wirklich darüber freuen, falls ich für den Lesertest dieses wundervollen Bundles berücksichtigt werde

Herzliche Grüße
Shaaitan


----------



## Rescorn (1. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Ja Moin , 
ich heiße Daniel Tore Einar  ein Fan von IT Technik seit dem ich 12 Jahre alt bin "werde im Juli 36" , ich bin aus Norwegen aber Wohnhaft in Deutschland ich hoffe ich schreibe Leserlich und Verständlich ! . 
Bekannte haben mich hier rauf aufmerksam gemacht , da sie der Meinung sind das ich ein Technik Fan bin , unrecht haben sie nicht muss ich gestehen . Beruflich habe ich einen IT Background der jedoch seit einigen Jahren Ruht  hinzu kommt das ich aktuell der Kurz Arbeit recht viel Zeit habe die Hardware ausgiebig zu Testen  mit den bekannten Programmen , später dazu mehr .

Mein aktuelles Setup 

Hardtube , mein erstes mal sieht für das erste mal passabel aus , während der Arbeitsfreien Zeit werde ich dieses Versäumnis noch ausbessern und neu gestallten vor allem die Wege müssen schnörkelloser gestaltet werden !


Case : Corsair Obsidian 1000D

Board : Gigabyte X299 Aorus Master "Socket 2066 , UEFI Version F3"

Ram :  2x 16GB Kits Gigabyte Aorus DDR4  3200@3733 DIMM 32GB incl. Dummys 

Cpu : Intel Core i9 7940X 3.1Ghz @ 4.4Ghz
Cpu Cooler: Bykski  FR-CU-RA-2018-V2
Graka : Palit RTX 2080 TI Gaming Pro 11GB 
Grafikkartenkühler : PHANTEKS PH-GB2080FE_CR01 Glacier G2080TI Founders Edition Full Water Block RGB
NVME : 1x Samsung 970 EVO 250 GB 
NVME : 2x XPG SX8200 Pro je 512GB 
SSD : Intel SSDSA2CW120G3K5 320 Series 120GB " Tools/Bios-Uefi Updates,Programme,Tools"
SSD : 2xCrucial MX480 CT1000MX500SSD1 je 480GB
SSD : 3x Samsung 850 EVO je 500GB
HDD : Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 2TB
HDD : 2x Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM008 3TB
Raidcontroller : 1x Dawicontrol DC-624E RAID-Controller 
PSU : be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 (1200 Watt)
AGB/Distroplate : Bykski  RGV-CPS1000D
Fittinge : Bykski B-LTJT-X RGB Fittings 14/10 
Radiator 1x Bykski B-RD420-TN 420mm
Radiator 2x Alphacool 14167 NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm
Fans : 10x  Bykski  ARGB RBW-A12 

" wollte alles von einem Hersteller haben  Corsair war zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider nicht lieferbar so das ich alles aus einem Guss hätte kaufen können  Radi,Fans,Blocks,ect. "


Sachen die noch Übrig sind für Tests ! 

Case  : Thermaltake Level 20MT ARGB
MB : Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7   
CPU : AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 
Radiator : 1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 

Das MSI X570 MPG Gaming Edge WI-FI sowie die RX 5700XT  Gaming X & CPU müssten sich in den Benches Beweisen ! 




Pumpe , AGB , Fittinige 16/10 , Schlauch 16/10 , 


1 - Verpackung & Zubehör 
2 - Optik des Boards 
3 - Handhabung des Uefi 
4 - Temps.
5 - RGB Funktionen incl. Software 

6 - Benchmarks von Games , Software " All details on 2160p . 1440p,1080p"



 Anno 1800
 Assassins Creed : Odyssey
 Assassins Creed : Origins
 Division 2 , The
 Far Cry 5
 Ghost Recon Wildlands
 Middle Earth - Shadow of War
 Rainbow Six - Siege
 Resident Evil 2 Remake
 Total War - Three Kingdoms
 Total War - Shogun 2

Software



- Cinebench 15 & 20
- 3D Mark
- Superposition
- Prime 95
- Aida 64

7 - Leistungsvergleich zu meinem aktuellem Setup  .
8 - Fazit 



der 17. Mai ist ein Toller tag , es ist der Norwegische Volksfeiertag  

LG 

Daniel Tore Einar ! und bleibt gesund und Gruß aus Hessen


----------



## GxGamer (2. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen, nach reiflicher Überlegung bewerbe ich mich auch bei diesem Lesertest.


*1. Zu mir*

Die Redaktion sollte mich ja bereits kennen, ich hab ja schon 4 Lesertests gemacht (2x Gehäuse und 2x Netzteil) und vor ein paar Jahren haben sie mir ja auch diesen besonderen Rang anvertraut.
Für alle die mich nicht kennen: Ich bin hier seit 2009 Mitglied, habe in der Zeit viel Hilfe erhalten, viel dazugelernt und vielleicht konnte ich auch mal hilfreich sein. Ich teste auch gerne mal Hardware und habe abseits der PCGH-gesponserten Lesertests auch eigene (gesponserte sowie selbst gezahlte) Reviews mit unterschiedlichen Umfängen gemacht. Deshalb bringe ich etwas Erfahrung mit, beispielsweise im Forenlayout oder der Erstellung von Diagrammen. Grafikkarten und Mainboards habe ich bisher tatsächlich noch nicht getestet, daher wäre das eine willkommene Abwechslung und Herausforderung.

*2. Meine Ideen für den Test*

Wie ich oben schrieb, habe ich vor der Bewerbung überlegt. Wie würde ich diesen Lesertest am besten machen?
Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das bei dem Wert der Hardware eine Aufteilung in 3 einzelne, umfangreichere Tests den besten Gegenwert darstellen. Einen zum Board, zur Grafikkarte und CPU.
Da ich bereits im Besitz von AM4-Hardware bin, möchte ich die einzelnen Komponenten natürlich vergleichen:



Testsubjekt|Kontrahent
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
 | 
ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X
 | 
ASUS DUAL RX580 4GB
 und 
AsRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX590 8G OC
noch unbekannte AMD 3000er CPU
 | 
AMD Ryzen 2700
Am meisten reizt mich tatsächlich der Vergleich zwischen dem X370 und dem X570 Chipsatz. PCGH hattet mal einen B350 gegen einen X570 antreten lassen. Das hatte mich damals schon gestört, denn ich will wissen was ein X370 für eine Differenz zum X570 ausmacht. Bei der Gelegenheit teste ich beide CPU-Generationen auf beiden Boards.
Bei den Grafikkarten stelle ich mir auch ein gutes Testpotenzial vor. Nicht nur der pure Vergleich zwischen den Karten selbst, auch den Generationenunterschied zwischen Pcie Gen3 und Gen4. Ist eine 5700XT auf einem Gen3-Board wirklich langsamer und wenn ja: Wieviel macht das aus?

*3. Was ich biete*

-Erfahrung mit AMD-Hardware
-Erfahrung im/mit Forum/Layout/Reviews
-einen PC für einen "Generationenvergleich" in mehrfacher Hinsicht (CPU, Chipsatz, PCIE, Grafikkarte)

Spiele und Tools die ich zum Testen/Benchmarken heranziehen würde wären die folgenden:
-Kingdom Come Deliverance
-Detroit Become Human
-Frostpunk 
-Resident Evil 2 Remake
-Shadow of the Tomb Raider
-3DMark
-Cinebench


An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch noch die restliche benötigte/vorhandene Hardware vorstellen:

Deepcool Gammaxx 240 V2 AiO oder Raijintek Orcus 240 AiO
HyperX 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit
Sharkoon AM5 Gehäuse
Damit ich beide Systeme nutzen kann ohne immer das Netzteil zu wechseln würde ich noch ein Netzteil (Seasonic GX-550W) und eine zum MSI-Board passende M.2-SSD bestellen.


Da ich mir eine neue Kamera angeschafft habe, kann ich meine bisherigen Fotos nicht als Referenz nehmen, da sie nicht das korrekte Ergebnis widerspiegeln.
Also hab ich ein paar aktuelle Fotos als Beispiel gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich fürs Lesen und wünsche allen Communitymitgliedern viel Glück.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

*Nachtrag:*

Bewerbung zurückgezogen, da sich das Zeitfenster wieder schließt und die Arbeit weitergeht. 
Schade, hätte jetzt gerne vier Wochen viel gemacht. Dann wünsche ich allen, die in Kürze
definiert werden, alles Gute und viel Freude beim Testen!


----------



## Arndtagonist (2. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: FÃ¼nf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebe PCGH-Redakteure,
liebe Community,

zunächst möchte ich mich bei euch und MSI für diese Aktion bedanken. In Anbetracht der globalen Umstände, die zur Zeit jeder im eigenen Leben deutlich spürt, bringt diese Aktion eine wunderbare Art der Beschäftigung und des zeitgleichen Auslebens seines Hobbys mit sich. Wie ihr euch denken könnt, möchte ich mich im Folgenden für die Aktion bewerben.

Zunächst *meine Hardware:*
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX 570-F Gaming
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
GPU: Powercolor Vega 56 Red Dragon
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 32GB 3000 CL15
PSU: Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB, Crucial MX 500 1TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition

*Was macht dich zu einem geeigneten Tester?*
Ich erfülle alle im Artikel geforderten Eigenschaften: Ich bin seit 2018 aktives Mitglied hier im Forum, habe eine ordentliche Schreibe, von der ihr euch in dieser Bewerbung überzeugen könnt und bin Dank der Kamera meiner Frau und ihrer Anleitung (sofern überhaupt nötig) dazu in der Lage, gute digitale Fotos zu machen. Besonders hervorheben möchte ich meine Eignung aber im Zusammenhang mit meiner Erfahrung bei Mainboards und Grafikkarten. Noch bis ins letzte Jahr werkelte bei mir ein i7 4790k auf einem MSI Gaming Z97 Gaming 5 zusammen mit einer GTX 970 von MSI. Dank einer erfolgreichen Bewerbung als Produkttester bei einem großen Onlinehändler konnte ich daraufhin mein System auf AM4 aufrüsten und die Grafikkarte wurde aufgrund gestiegener Anforderungen ebenfalls im Lauf der Zeit gewechselt. Den Test kann man übrigens hier nachlesen: Bewertung von ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F GAMING, Mainboard

*Moment, du hast ja schon ein X570-Motherboard und eine WQHD-fähige Grafikkarte. Warum sollten wir dich dann auswählen?*
Auf dem Papier bin ich auf Grundlage meiner bereits vorhanden Hardware wahrlich nicht der geeignetste Kandidat, wenn es um eine möglichst große Leistungssteigerung geht. Es gibt aber sehr gute Gründe, warum ich ausgerechnet deswegen ein sehr guter Tester wäre: Ich habe Erfahrung mit der Plattform, einem anderen Hersteller und einer anderen Preisklasse. Wie man bei meiner Produktbewertung nachlesen kann, habe ich dem ASUS-Board trotz seiner guten Verarbeitung und Features nur 3 von 5 Sternen gegeben, da mich viele Kleinigkeiten stören, die mein altes MSI-Board weitaus besser gemacht hat und die derzeitige Iteration von MSI auch besser löst. So gibt es bei dem MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi bereits WLAN und der von Igor so liebevoll genannte Miefquirl kann ebenfalls abgeschaltet werden. Ob das BIOS von MSI bei AMD und X570 genauso störanfällig und klobig wie beim Mitbewerber ist, würde ich sehr gerne herausfinden. Ich biete hier also bei einer Bewertung nicht nur Bezüge zu alten MSI-Produkten, sondern kann auch die Konkurrenz direkt miteinander vergleichen. Das betrifft nicht nur die Anschlussvielfalt, Lautstärke und den Mythos, dass man MSI nicht kaufen sollte, da die Spannungswandler nicht gut gekühlt seien (was für den Normalverbraucher nicht relevant sein dürfte), sondern auch das Aussehen, die Zugänglichkeit des UEFI aber auch der Anschlüsse und andere Dinge, die dem normalen Nutzer wichtig sein könnten.
Bei der Grafikkarte kann ich ebenfalls auf Erfahrung mit MSI-Produkten zurückgreifen, gleichzeitig aber auch Rückschlüsse auf AMD als Hersteller ziehen. Ich habe Erfahrungen mit den Treibern, habe mich intensiv mit Undervolting, Übertaktung etc. beschäftigt und kenne mittlerweile dementsprechend die Adrenalin-2020-Oberfläche wie meine Westentasche. Mich reizt dabei besonders die Unterschiede in der Leistung, Abwärme und Lautstärke zwischen einer angepassten Vega 56 in einem guten Custom-Design im Vergleich zu einer der laut PCGH bestbewerteten 5700XT. Besonders der Kühlblock der MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X hat das Potenzial für ein leises System und ich bin gespannt, ob die Lautstärke sich genauso gut anpassen lässt, wie es bei meiner Vega der Fall ist, ob die Leistung signifikant steigen wird und wie warm die Karte wird, wenn man selbst ein wenig mit dem Wattman experimentiert.

Da ich weiß, dass ihr armen Redakteure die ganzen Beiträge auch noch lesen müsst, muss ich trotz der momentan mehr als ausreichend verfügbaren Zeit eure Geduld nicht durch weiteres Ausschweifen überstrapazieren. Es bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen, dass ich mich sehr freuen würde, wenn ihr mich als Testerauswählt!

Euch eine gute Zeit und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Sir_Malo (2. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

erst einmal möchte ich mich für die tolle Gelegenheit, die ihr hier möglich macht bedanken! 
und mich gerne für den Lesertest des MSI-Bundles bewerben. 


Mein aktuelles System:

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 + Wraith Prims RGB (da WaKü-Pumpe defekt und in Reparatur ist) 
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
GTX 1080 TI FE (Eigenbau mit Alphacool Eiswolf mit 240 mm Radiator)
32 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 MHz CL16 (OC 3600 MHz CL16)
700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold 
Thermaltake Core X71 Tempered Glass Edition 
256GB Samsung SM961 M.2 2280 (System)
1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2 2280
2000GB SanDisk SSD Plus SATA3 2.5“
Dell S2417DG schwarz 2560x1440 (WQHD)
+ jede Menge BLING BLING 


Im Jugendlichen-Alter habe ich meinem ersten Gaming PC gebaut. Schon ein paar Jahre her... denn mittlerweile bin ich 35 Jahre alt. Ein Kumpel musste mir damals beim Zusammenbau noch helfen, 
da ich keine Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenbau eines PC's hatte. Nach einigen Jahren bin ich dann auf ein Notebook umgestiegen. Das lag vor allem an der Mobilität, da ich viel in Deutschland unterwegs war. 
Als ich mir mit meiner Familie eine große Wohnung gekauft habe, hatte ich auf einmal wieder richtig Platz. Hier habe ich beschlossen, mir wieder einen Tower-PC zu kaufen. 
Natürlich wollte ich so viel Leistung wie möglich und mir mal was gönnen → KOSTEN = EGAL. So kaufte ich im ersten Halbjahr 2017 einen Intel Core i7 7700K, ein Z270 MSI Gaming Pro Carbon, 
eine MSI GeForce GTX 1080 TI (FE) und 16 GB RAM. Für mich stand schon beim Kauf der Grafikkarte fest (da es zu dieser Zeit nur die FE-Edition gab), dass diese auf eine Wasserkühlung umgebaut werden muss. 
Meine Leidenschaft war wieder neu entfacht und ich konnte auf einmal nicht mehr genug bekommen, was Hardware-News, neue Komponenten, Tests und Videos dazu angeht. 
Es kam dann eins nach dem anderen und ich hatte immer mehr neue Ideen und Änderungswünsche. Alleine im ersten Jahr habe ich meinen PC schon mehrfach umgebaut. 
Begonnen habe ich mit einer 240mm AIO für die CPU (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) und einer 120mm Wasserkühlung für die Grafikkarte (Alphacool Eiswolf 120). Nach kurzer Zeit im Betrieb habe ich beschlossen,
die CPU zu köpfen und das auch (das erste Mal) getan. Erfolgreich war es auch noch, denn die Temperaturen waren um ca. 19°C geringer als vorher. Nach einiger Zeit dachte ich mir dann: 
Ich könnte doch eigentlich zu meiner Alphacool Eiswolf die passende CPU-Kühlung, den Alphacool Eisbär kaufen... somit hätte ich auch zwei Pumpen, für den Fall das mal eine ausfällt oder ich den Kreislauf erweitern möchte. Nach ca. 6 Monaten Einsatzzeit der Alphacool Eiswolf und der Alphacool Eisbär (mit Schnellkopplungen), habe ich mir gesagt: Es wird Zeit für eine Custom-Wasserkühlung. Aus diesem Grund entschied ich mich für ein neues Gehäuse, das Core X71 (Tempered Glass Edition) von Thermaltake. Drei 360er Radiatoren von Alphacool konnte ich hier unterbringen, um die Komponenten zu kühlen. Völlig unnötig und übertrieben aber... ich konnte es, da ich den Platz hatte. Dabei habe ich auch im Juli 2019 meinen Intel Core i7 7700K und mein Z270 MSI Gaming Pro Carbon gegen einen Ryzen 3600 und das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite getauscht. 
Jetzt musste ich mir wieder was Neues einfallen lassen und ich beschloss, die RAM-Module zu tauschen und verschiedene zu testen. Mittlerweile habe ich in diesem Zeitraum fünf RAM-Kits gekauft und getestet.

Es wird also mal wieder Zeit für was Neues! 

EIN MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi 
UND DIE MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X 

wären jetzt genau das Richtige!


Es wäre ein toller Vergleich zu meinem Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite und meiner  GTX 1080 TI.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich diese Gelegenheit bekommen würde und ich meine Erfahrungen dann mit anderen teilen könnte. 


Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Sir_Malo


----------



## heop1304 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls um den Lesertest eines MSI-Bundles bewerben!

*Kurz zu meiner Person*: Ich bin 48 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich privat und beruflich mit PCs, Servern und Software. Privat nutze ich PCs für Video- und Fotobearbeitung (Davinci Resolve 16, Lightroom, beides ressourcenintensive Programme), aber auch für Spiele (u.a. Tomb Raider, Anno 1800, Landwirtschaftssimulator(!)) und natürlich Office-Produkte, die hier aber weniger relevant sind. Neu hinzugekommen ist aufgrund der momentanen Situation auch Folding@Home, bei dem ich meine Rechenkapazität für die Berechnung von Molekülketten für Wirkstoffe gegen Krankheiten zur Verfügung stelle.

*Meine PC Historie* beginnt nicht ganz vorne in der Geschichte des PCs. Der erste IBM PC war in der Tat zu teuer für mich. Aber es kommt doch einiges an historischer Hardware zusammen:

*1984*: C64 mit Datasette, 1985 mit Floppy Disk.
*1988*: Atari PC 3, 30 MB (!) Festplatte, erste Aufrüstung von 512 KB RAM auf Bill Gates’ “Niemand braucht jemals mehr als 640 KB RAM. Ja, Kilobyte.
*1993*: I486DX50, 2 MB RAM und schon 200 MB HDD. Aufrüstung des RAM, HDD und LAN-Karte 1996, denn zu der Zeit waren Doom-Lan-Parties über 1Mbit-Leitung ein echter Hit. Es würde passen das neue Doom in dem Rahmen des Tests heranzuziehen!
*1998*: Pentium-S 200Mhz, 256 MB RAM, mit Aufrüstungen von RAM, HDD und Erweiterungskarten (FAX, Soundblaster, u.a.).
*2006*: Der erste PC im Selbstbau, AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+, 2 GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Geforce 6800 256MB DDR; lessons learned: erstes Netzteil zu schwach und schlechtes Gehäuse gekauft, was ich beim Einbau bezahlt habe!
*2010*: AMD Phenom II X4 955, 8 GB DDR3 1333, Zotac Nvidia 9800 GT, 1 GB GDDR3, viele HDD-Wechsel; zwar Reviews für alle Komponenten gelesen, aber dennoch ein zu günstiges Gehäuse gekauft und beim Einbau wieder geflucht.
*Bis heute*: Aus gebrauchten Komponenten habe ich nach und nach folgendes zusammengebaut: Fujitsu R670 WS-Gehäuse mit Dual-Sockel-Mainboard, 2x Xeon X5670, 2 3er-Sätze RAM Riegel mit insg. 96 GB RAM 1333 Mhz. (Anflug von Gigantismus, Emotion schlug Verstand). Geforce GTX Titan 6Gb. Gesamtpreis war ca.530 Euro. Die Nachteile sind Stromverbrauch, Geräuschentwicklung der Server-Lüfter, Platzbedarf bei null Ergonomie/Erweiterbarkeit, PCIe 2.0, Übertaktung und Zusammenspiel mit moderner Software wie z.B. MSI Dragon Center ist mit dem Mainboard nicht möglich; der SATA2-Controller bremst die SSD aus.

Daher mal wieder ein *geplantes Projekt*, basierend auf PCGH-Reviews und Benchmarks:

* Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus.
* Grafikkarte: GTX 2060 Super oder RX 5700 XT (auf jeden Fall 8GB).
* CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600.
* RAM: 32GB Crucial Ballistix RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL 16 Dual Kit.
* Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define 7 XL Black Light Tempered Glass (niemehr zu wenig Platz).
* SSD: 1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0.
* Lüfter: noch nicht entschieden, be quiet Pure Wings oder doch RGBs?
* CPU Lüfter: zunächst boxed, da dieser gut sein soll. Eine AiO-Wasserkühlung als Option.

Vorhanden: teilmodulares 700 Watt Netzteil, 80+ cert.; 31.5"  LG Electronics 32UK550-B, 3840x2160, 1x DisplayPort 1.2 / 2x HDMI 2.0.

*Zum Test*: Ich habe bereits Produkttests inkl. Unboxing-Videos machen dürfen (u.a. MSI Radeon™ RX 5500 XT GAMING...-Post 108584). Als Ausrüstung steht eine Sony Alpha, ein Stativ und gute Objektive zur Verfügung. Gelegentlich bin ich beruflich auch redaktionell tätig, wenn es darum geht die Anwendbarkeit von KI im industriellen Umfeld zu beschreiben. *Als Ablauf des Tests* kann ich mir folgendes vorstellen:

* *Unboxing-Videos* der Komponenten (Verpackung, Eindruck, Optik, Lieferumfang).
* *Foto-Dokumentation* des Zusammenbaus.
* *Benchmarking *des Neu-Systems gegen die Werte des alten: Cinebench R20 (Ryzen-Prozessor  gegen 2 x Xeon X5670!); Time Spy, Fire Strike, Furmark (RX5700XT gegen Geforce GTX Titan), sowie Leistungsaufnahme und Temperaturentwicklung.
* Wichtiger finde ich aber einen* umfangreichen Test der MSI Software*, denn Dragon Center gilt als eines der besten OEM-Tools am Markt. Ist damit *software-gesteuertes OC* und Tuning der CPU, Grafikkarte und Lüfter *für Laien wirklich machbar?* Benchmarks liest man am besten in den PCGH-Ausgaben nach. Aber Bedienbarkeit und Funktionsumfang der Tools findet man eher selten. 
* Test gängiger *Spiele mit Overlay Metriken als Kurz-Videos*.
* Bericht zu *Video-Bearbeitung *mit Avinci Resolve 16, das ein echter Speicher-Fresser ist, sowie *Foto-Bearbeitun*g mit Lightroom, wobei hier vor allem die Beschleunigung des Ladevorgangs über eine NVMe SSD betrachtet wird.
* Ein kurzes *Abschluss-Video* des Gesamtsystems, wenn es denn “bunt” genug wird.
* Zum *Bericht*: ich befürchte ich brauche trotz der Videos die 12.000 Wörter, wenn meine Bewerbung schon so lang ist.

Die Frist endet am 13.04.2020. Da das an meinem Geburtstag ist, habt Ihr, *liebes PCGH-Team die einmalige Chance mir ein größeres Geschenk zu machen als meine Frau!* Wenn das keine Motivation ist?! 

Lieben Gruß und bleiben Sie gesund!


----------



## Selekta1611 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion!

Ich habe gesehen das es hier was umsonst gibt…und wo man was abgreifen kann bin ich natürlich nicht weit weg! Außerdem bin ich grade dabei mir einen neuen Laptop zusammen zu stellen und da kommen diese Komponenten natürlich genau richtig. Ich muss mir natürlich noch überlegen wie ich das Monster von Grafikkarte in den Laptop bekomme aber da fällt mir schon was ein.

Spaß bei Seite…Erst komm her! 

Da ich im privaten als auch im beruflichen Leben 24h/7 vor meiner „Möhre“ sitze und ich aktuell mehr mit Neustarten meines PC verbringe als tatsächliches Arbeiten, wäre das Bundle natürlich eine super Sache. Hier würde ich die Haltbarkeit der einzelnen Komponenten im Langzeittest ausgiebig unter die Lupe nehmen. 

Da ich aufgrund meines Berufes als Web- und Grafikdesigner tätig bin, kann ich einen Vergleich im Bereich Bildbearbeitung anstellen. Hier würde mich interessieren, ob man mit dem hochgradig leistungszerrenden Programm Paint auch mehr als nur Malen und Radieren kann. Eine ganz neue Erfahrung wäre für mich z.B. das Ausschneiden von speziellen Bildbereichen und das erneute Einfügen in einem anderen Bereich. Ich denke das ist die Königsdisziplin…und wollen wir doch mal sehen ob die MSI Komponenten hier mithalten können.

Des Weiteren würde ich gern ein paar Spiele und deren Grafik testen. Die MSI Radeon RX5700 XT Gaming X soll ja mal richtig an Ihre Leistungsgrenze kommen. Anfangen würde ich mit Snake! Ein klasse Spiel um seine Fingerfertigkeit unter Beweis zu stellen und im gleichen Atemzug werden die Finger aufgewärmt, damit im Anschluss weitere Spiele einwandfrei gespielt werden können. Fortführen würde ich das Ganze mit Command an Conquer um am Ende eines langen Tages bei z.b. Red Dead Redemtion 2 zu landen. 

Ich wäre sogar bereit meinen Röhrenmonitor aus dem Jahr 1998 gegen ein aktuelles Modell zu tauschen, um zu sehen ob sich bei der Darstellung ein erheblicher Unterschied merkbar macht. Ich denke das ist für viele Leser und vor allem Leserinnen sehr interessant. Schließlich möchte man ja auch die kleinen Filmchen, die man aktuell mit den kostenlosen Premium-Accounts verschiedener Anbieter hinterhergeworfen bekommt, in guter Qualität betrachten können.

Der Zusammenbau bzw. Einbau der einzelnen Komponenten stellt für mich auch kein Problem dar. Zusammen mit meinem Zwillingsbruder, der komischerweise genauso aussieht wie ich und auch genauso alt ist, bekommen wir das hin. Er kann Sachen gut fest und in Position halten und ich bin ein Meister im Schrauben…also das perfekte Dream Team. Zusammen haben wir es sogar schon mal geschafft eine Schraube in ein Stück Holz zu hämmern, ohne das ich dabei abgerutscht bin und ihm mit dem Hammer den Finger gebrochen habe. Ich denke das reicht als Beweis!

Die einzige Problematik, die ich sehe, ist die Stromversorgung. Aktuell hat mein Hamster in seinem Laufrad, welches bei mir den Strom produziert, schon eine ganze Menge zu tun. Mit den neueren Komponenten würde mein Stromverbrauch erheblich steigen und ich weiß nicht ob Olli, so heißt der flinke Kerl, das noch schaffen würde. Schließlich will ich Ihn ja auch nicht überfordern. Aber auch hier werde ich eine Lösung finden. Mein Bruder wünscht sich nämlich auch einen Hamster und somit könnte ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: mit einem zweiten Hamster könnte ich doppelt soviel Strom erzeugen und nebenbei meinem Bruder noch eine Freude machen. Die Doppelte Hamsterleistung würde dann auch genügen Strom für Alles erschaffen.
Um die ausführliche Bewertung braucht ihr euch auch keine Sorgen machen. Ernsthaftes und seriöses Schreiben wurde mir schon in die Wiege gelegt. Ich denke anhand dieser Bewerbung lasse ich daran auch keine Zweifel aufkommen.

So, ich denke das reicht erstmal als Bewerbung. Ich hoffe auf eine positive Rückmeldung und freue mich schon auf den Postboten, wenn er mir das Paket mit den einzelnen Komponenten überreicht!

Bitte noch etwas zu dem Text berücksichtigen: 

In der aktuellen Situation ist etwas Humor angebracht und dieser Text soll natürlich den einen oder anderen Schmunzler erzeugen. Selbstverständlich würde als Resultat ein ausführlicher und seriöser Text von geforderter Länge entstehen. Erfahrung im Bereich Produkttest ist bei mir vorhanden und auf dem aktuellen Wissensstand der Technik bin ich auch. Der Einbau und die Installation der Komponenten stellt kein Problem dar und meine Tests würden sich auf den Bereich Gaming, Bildbearbeitung und allgemeine Leistungsfähigkeit beziehen. Schließlich benötige ich in meinem Beruf, der wirklich Webdesinger ist, durchaus brauchbare Ressourcen was Leistung und Grafik angeht.

Das neue System würde folgendermaßen aussehen:

Grafikkarte:MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
Prozessor: AMD-Ryzen-3000-Prozessor
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB
Festplatte: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 700W
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit
Gehäuse: Inter-Tech M-908 Infinity-Mirror
Monitor: 49“ Samsung Curved Gaming Monitor C49HG90DMU

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## Napoleon01 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo!

Ich bewerbe mich als Produkttester für die MSI Testreihe.


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

    -   AMD Phenom II X6 T1100 
    -	  Thermalright HR-02 Macho 2 Rev. B (AM4 Backplate vorhanden)
    -	  16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR 3 Speicher
    -	  Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 Mainbord
    -	  HIS HD 7870 Iceq X Turbo Grafikkarte
    -	  Enermax Platimax D.F Platinum 600W Netzteil
    -	  Samsung S27A950D 3D Series 9 LED Monitor
    -	  Raidmax Smilodon Gehäuse (hier müsste ich aufrüsten) vermutl. Enermax oder BeQuiet 

Wenn ich die Komponenten erhalte, könnte ich auf weitere Hardware innerhalb 
der Familie für den Test zurückgreifen. Hier handelt es sich z.b. um:

    o   49 Zoll Samsung Curved Gaming Monitor C49HG90DMU
    o	  M.2 Samsung 970 EVO Plus Speicher/Festplatte
    o	  BeQuiet Pure Power 11 700 W Netzeil
    o	  G.Skill 16 GB DDR4-3200 RAM
    o	  Inter-Tech M-908 Infinity-Mirror Gehäuse

Ich baue nebenberuflich High-End PCs zusammen. Dennoch habe ich als Schuster die schlechtesten Sohlen. 

Ich bin Mediengestalter und nebenbei als Musikproduzent tätig. Mein aktuelles System kommt momentan an seine Grenzen. 

Mit den von euch zur Verfügung gestellten Komponenten würde ich definitiv einen Sprung in Richtung Zukunft 
machen und könnte demnach meine Tests im Bereich Grafikbearbeitung, Musikproduktion und natürlich Gaming vollziehen. 

Hier denke ich insbesondere an die neu entwickelten Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption 2 und Assassin’s Creed, sowie weitere aktuelle Titel, 
aber auch Klassiker. 

Diesbezüglich bin ich insbesondere gespannt wie die Leistung der Grafikkarte im Zusammenhang mit dem 49“ Samsung Monitor harmoniert.
Erfahrungen als Produkttester konnte ich bereits mit einem Artikel einer anderen Firma sammeln und habe das o.g. Netzteil ausgiebig getestet 
und einen Testbericht dazu verfasst, der veröffentlicht wurde.

Ich habe langjährige Erfahrung im Zusammenbau von Hardwarekomponenten. 
Somit ist der Zusammenbau und die Einrichtung des Systems für mich kein Problem und wird natürlich auch entsprechend dokumentiert.

Am Ende der Tests würde ich aufgrund der aktuellen Lage etwas zurückgeben wollen und die Rechenleistung mit Folding@home für die Forschung teilen, 
sodass schnellstmöglich ein Gegenmittel für das Corona-Virus entwickelt werden kann.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
und bleibt gesund!


----------



## kolby_powers (2. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: FÃ¼nf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo,

ich würde mich sehr gern dem Thema Overclocking und extreme Overclocking sowohl mit dem Mainboard/CPU als auch der Grafikkarte befassen. Der Umgang von Hardware, egal ob alt (775) oder aktuell (9900KS/3700X) ist für mich kein Problem. Dazu würde ich natürlich gern ein Video machen, auch mit XOC Ausschnitten, da ich durch meine damalige Selbständige Arbeit auch Erfahrungen mit Videos und Youtube habe. (Gimbel/Kamera/Software vorhanden)

Um auch "normalen" Nutzern etwas Mehrwert zu bieten, würde ich dabei sowohl normales OC mit Luft/Wasser behandeln als auch das angesprochene XOC um zu schauen, was denn die Hardware am Limit leisten kann.

Um nicht nur leere Worte da zu lassen, verlinke ich hier auch kurz mein HWBot Profil und füge einige Bilder bei, da man ja weis..... Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.

Kolby_Powers @ HWBOT
kolby_oc (@kolby.oc) • Instagram photos and videos

Mit freundlichem Gurß
Andreas


----------



## erdnussflipjan (3. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: FÃ¼nf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hi PCGH Redaktion,
hallo auch an alle Mitbewerber,

interessiert habe ich von eurer Aktion erfahren und möchte ebenfalls gern teilnehmen.

Der Rechner ist einfach seit meinem ersten AMD 386 DX-25 mein Hobby. Seitdem sind das ein oder andere Stück Hardware durch meine Hände gewandert. Ich gebe gern meine Erfahrung im Bekannten und Freundekreis weiter, denn es reicht das ich mir in der Vergangenheit einige Nächte um die Ohren gehauen habe, weil etwas nicht so lief wie ich es aber wollte. Die meisten grauen Haare aber hat mir die AM4 Plattform samt Ryzen bereitet. Keine Ahnung wie oft ich das Bios geflasht habe ;O). Ich konnte einfach zum Launch nicht wiederstehen und fand mich direkt als Beta-Tester wieder. Allein um herauszufinden, das ungerade CL Werte beim RAM mein Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 nicht unterstützte, ich jedoch GSKILL 2x 16GB 3200 CL15 Samsung B-Die DR Module hatte und somit ich nur auf CL14 senken oder auf CL16 erhöhen brauchte..................... usw.

Ja, mit der Diva AM4 Ryzenplattform kenne ich mich aus. Jetzt bekomme ich Lust die aktuelle Zen2 Generation zu testen (Zen+ hatte mich nicht gereizt).

Gern möchte ich in meinem Erfahrungsbericht eher auf die Werte wie Stabilität, Leistungsaufnahme und Kühlung eingehen. Schnell ist das neue System, keine Frage. Aber ist es auch zuverlässig oder benötigt man wieder viel Vorwissen um es überhaubt akzeptabel zum laufen zu bringen? Hier erwarte ich nach bald 4 Jahren AM4 ein ausgereiftes System. Die RX 5700XT darf noch etwas rumzicken durch die neue Architektur, aber Zen2 und X570 muss sitzten. Es soll einfach funktionieren, denn die eigentliche Zielgruppe sind nicht wie meine Vorposter beruflich und privat bereits mit High-End Hardware beglückte Profis, sondern sind "Kevin und Co." die ihr sauer verdientes Lehrlings- und Gesellengehalt in bezahlbare Mittel- bis Oberklassehardware stecken und dann an Fehlern und Instabilität verzweifeln. Hier dürfen dann gerne meine vielen Vorbewerber im Forum ohne bisherige Beiträge später unterstützen. Allen anderen aktiven Postern hier im Forum: Danke für alle hilfreichen Beiträge in der Vergangenheit im Namen aller Ryzen Summit Ridge Beta-Tester ;O).

Ich verspreche eine ausführliche Rezession und ordentlichen Bilder. Schreiben werde ich mit verständlichen Worten vom Nutzter, für Nutzer.


Gesunde Grüße

Euer Jan


----------



## ceramicx (3. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGamesHardware,

seit vielen Jahren lese ich schon gerne täglich die News und Artikel auf euerer Webseite. 
PCs baue ich selbst seit mittlerweile erschreckenden 14 Jahren, sowohl für mich aber auch für andere.
Bei Fragen zu aktueller Hardware bin ich im Freundeskreis immer die erste Anlaufstelle des Vertrauens.

Ich würde sehr gerne den Lesertest durchführen um einen Vergleich zwischen der MSI RX 5700 XT und meiner 2080 Super zu haben. 
Dabei geht es mir hauptsächlich um "Problemspiele" wie UnrealEngine, Early  Access und andere für Radeon eher schwierigere Bereiche.

Bei dem Ryzen mit dem MSI Mainboard  könnte ich gut mit meinem jetzigem ASUS X370 Prime vergleichen.
Dieses treibt mich zur Zeit vor Allem wegen der fehlerhaften Lüftersteuerung regelmäßig in den Wahnsinn weswegen ich schon seit Längerem überlege das Mainboard zu wechseln.

Zeit, Fähigkeit in Schrift und Wort, ein Auge fürs Detail und das nötige Fachwissen verfüge ich. 

Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel und liebe Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Harleqin84 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

mit Freude habe ich Euren Lesertest zur Kenntnis genommen  - der Test kommt für mich persönlich zu einem sehr guten Zeitpunkt, da ich derzeit eh eine Neuanschaffung plane.
Siehe auch meine Thread dazu: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...schaffung-budget-ca-2-000-a.html#post10250997

*Aktuell nutze ich folgende Hardware (Kauf 10/2014)*

1x Corsair Obsidian Series 550D
1x 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
1x ASRock Z97 Extreme4
1x Intel Core i7 4790K
1x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler
1x 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10-12-12-31 Dual Kit
1x 512GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (Temporäre Daten)
2x 120x120x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2
1x LG Electronics BH16NS40 Blu-ray Disc Writer
1x 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ (Upgrade 11/2018)
1x Crucial MX500 CT1000MX500SSD1Z 1 TB Internes SSD (System/Programme) (Upgrade 12/2018)

Da ich derzeit noch unschlüssig bin, welche Hardware zum Einsatz kommen soll, würde sich solch ein Test natürlich anbieten.
Mit meinen 35 Jahren bin ich nun auch schon eine Weile in dem Hardware Umfeld unterwegs.
Begonnen hat alles, wie bei den meisten hier, in der Schulzeit mit dem ersten Zusammenbau eines PC's.
Weiter ging es dann mit den ersten LAN Partys ("wer hat das defekte T-Stück ... wer kann sich noch erinnern  ?)
Und so ist diese Leidenschaft bestehen geblieben und spiegelt sich auch in meiner Berufswahl wieder.
Derzeit bin ich Vertrieb als Key Account Manager für einen deutschen Serverhersteller tätig 

Mein persönlicher Hardwaretest würde sich auf den Bereich Gaming fokussieren. Unter anderem die gängigen AAA-Titel (CoD Warzone, Battlefield V, usw.).
Das ganze auf dem Curved Gaming Monitor C49HG90DMU (49") (3840 x 1080 Pixel, Ultra Wide 32:9 Format, 144hz, 1ms) 
Ebenfalls zum Einsatz würde die Hardware im Home-Office kommen und Ihre Leistung in unserer VDI Umgebung unter Beweis stellen müssen.

Viele Grüße aus der sonnigen Pfalz,
und bleibt alle gesund #stayathome !


----------



## chwerner (3. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team
Gerne möchte ich mich auch um einen Platz in eurer tollen Lesertest-Aktion bewerben. Ich bin hauptberuflich als Jurist in der Forschung am Karlsruher Institut für Technologie (KIT) im Bereich des IT-Sicherheitsrechts tätig. Das Schreiben ansprechender Texte bereitet mir daher keinerlei Probleme.

Meinen Bezug zur IT habe ich von meinen Informatiker-Eltern. Schon während der Schulzeit habe ich meinen ersten PC u.a. mit der HD 2900XT und einem Pentium IV-Prozessor (Prescott), 3,6 GHZ selbst zusammengebaut. Später habe ich dann auch den doch ziemlich grausigen Serienlüfter der Grafikkarte gegen ein Custom-Modell ausgetauscht. 

Nun da ich ein paar Jahre v.a. wegen des Studiums/Referendariats nicht mehr zum Schrauben gekommen bin, würde ich eine solche Erfahrung gerne wiederholen. Ich würde mit den zur Verfügung gestellten Komponenten ein neues System aufbauen und in dieses auch eine neue PCIe 4.0 SSD z.B. die Corsair MP 600 1TB integrieren. Netzteil und RAM dann natürlich noch abhängig von der finalen CPU. Zu den Gaming-Tests würde ich einen WQHD-Monitor mit FreeSync verwenden. 

Den Test selbst würde ich v.a. auf eine typische User-Erfahrung fokussieren. Da ich kein „OC-Freak oder Profischrauber“ bin, würde ich insbesondere untersuchen ob und wie nutzerfreundlich die Komponenten zusammenzufügen sind oder ob und in welchem Umfang noch (BIOS)-Updates vorgenommen werden müssen und wie gut sich diese durchführen lassen. Auch das nutzerfreundliche Overclocking anhand der herstellerseitig bereitgestellten Tools könnte man hier natürlich ausprobieren. Für die neue SSD bietet es sich außerdem an zu untersuchen, welchen Mehrwert diese für den Normalnutzer bietet. 

Entsprechende Performance-Tests würde ich anhand üblicher, aktueller Spiele wie Battlefield V oder Anno 1800 durchführen, wobei darauf ja kein Schwerpunkt liegen dürfte, klassisches Benchmarken könnt Ihr ohnehin besser. 😉 Optional könnte ich aber auch noch einen Vergleich ziehen: Derzeit nutze ich zum Spielen den Cloud-Gaming Dienst „Shadow“, so dass die Frage beantwortet werden könnte wie sich dieses AMD-Gaming-System hier gegen das Cloud-Gaming behauptet, insbesondere unter Berücksichtigung der Kosten. 

Den Test würde ich insgesamt in Textform abliefern. Über Eure positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Beste Grüße
Christoph Werner


----------



## Payflow98 (3. April 2020)

*Bewerbung Leser Test*

Hallo ans PCGamesHardware Team,
Ich studiere derzeit Student der Informatik und konnte vor 2 Jahren meinen ersten eigene Build zusammen bauen. In der Zeit habe ich sowohl meinem Bruder als auch ein paar Freunden den Traum eines eigenen Rechners erfüllt. 
Da ich bislang voll und ganz auf Intel und Nvidia gesetzt habe würde mich natürlich die Leistung der Konkurrenz sehr interessieren. 
Zudem als netter Beigeschmack wäre das ein ordentliches Update für mich, also eine  WinWin - Situation.

Testen würde ich das ganze mit:

-Corsair H100i kompakt Wasserkühlung 

-Samsung 960 Evo M.2 SSD

-Cruical MX 500 1TB SSD

-be quiet dark base 600 Watt Netzteil 

-16GB HyperX Fury DDR4 RAM dual Kit im 3000er Takt

-Corsair Carbide 275R in Schwarz

Ich hoffe natürlich auf eine positive Rückmeldung und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.


----------



## Leronimus (3. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH Team,

lange Jahre habe ich Computer zusammengebaut,repariert, aufgerüstet , umgerüstet etc. (1991-2005) Das waren nach vorsichtiger Schätzung etwa 50.000 Computer und Laptops/Notebooks in dieser Zeit.
Wenn vielleicht gerade mal Luft war, habe ich verschiedene CPU/Mainboard , GraKa Kombinationen testen können.Natürlich immer mit einem frischen Windows, um die Werte durch falsche Treiber nicht zu verfälschen.
Habe anschliessend noch knapp 3 Jahre Telefonsupport 2.nd Level gemacht. Innerhalb von 7 Minuten jede technische Anfrage erfolgreich beenden. Mittlerweile arbeite ich in einem  Kernkraftwerk in der Reparaturstelle.
Dort werden/können bis zu ca. 7.000 verschiedene Baugruppen repariert werden. Eine möglichst genaue detaillierte  Dokumentation des Reparaturablaufs ist unabdingbar. Alle Fehler müssen reproduzierbar sein.Falls eine Baugruppe noch nie von der Reparaturstelle repariert worden ist, wird eine bebilderte Dokumentation erstellt. Nun aktuell möchte ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen und habe mir heute ein "neues" Gehäuse gekauft. Thermaltake Xaser III.   Hat eher nostalgische Gründe.Ist halt super verarbeitet,Lüftersteuerung , Temperaturanzeige etc.  Geplant ist eigentlich ein i5 oder i7 der 8.ten oder 9.ten Generation. Durch Zufall bin ich auf dieses Testangebot gestossen und würde gern wissen, ob sich AMD positiv gewandelt hat. Denke mit Grauen an den K6-2 (> 233MHz),Athlon 1333 , die mit Wärmeleitpaste gekillten XPs und den ersten AMD64 zurück. Habe in all den Jahren nur einmal eine Intel CPU(Kundenrechner) tauschen müssen. Bei den AMDs habe ich irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen. Über meine gesamte Hardware habe ich mittlerweile den Überblick verloren. Besitze ein Konvolut an alten funktionsfähigen CPUs,Mainboards und Grafikkarten. Monitore sind auch reichlich vorhanden, 17" Acer Flat, 2 drehbare 19" Belinea Flat, 22" Fujitsu,23" Benq,24" Touchscreen Medion. div. Enermax, Seasonic und Fortron Netzteile. Aktuell in Benutzung sind mehrere Notebooks mit i3-i5 CPUs und als Desktop ein q6600, ein i7 3770 und ein i7 4770. Letztgenannter ist die Kiste von meinem Sohn.Antec-Gehäuse, Enermax Pro87+ Netzteil,Asus Maximus VI Hero,32GB Skill Gaming Speicher,GTX 670, 4 x WD Yellow 500GB, 1x 3TB WD Red und eine 1,5TB WD Green und zum streamen eine Elgato HD 60 pro.
Letztendlich bin ich gerne bereit einen aktuellen AMD auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen. 

Ich durfte mich  in meinen Anfängen mit MS-DOS 3.3 rumärgern, welches sich in der ersten Woche nach dem Release nur schwer installieren ließ.
Weiterhin habe ich es geschafft Windows 3.0 auf einen 286er mit 1MB zum laufen zu bewegen.Windows 3.0 durfte nach erfolgreicher Installation nach etwa 3h meinen Rechner verlassen.Habe dann mit HP New Wave gearbeitet. Kennt wahrscheinlich eh keiner mehr. Ebenso habe ich mit Frameworks gearbeitet. Zu seiner Zeit dem MS-Office deutlich überlegen. Nicht zu vergessen, das die meisten Betas von Microsoft besser waren als die Finals. Windows 95 hiess Memphis und XP Whistler(2550). Whistler hat während der Installation Netzwerke/Internet  erkannt und direkt installiert. In der Final (2600)  war diese Funktion nicht da.
Dann gab es leider noch Windows Millenium und Windows Fiasko ähh Vista. Die Einführung von IPv6 und statt dem Ordner Prefetch (XP) den Dienst Superfetch und die Windowssuche. Der Akkukiller aller Notebooks.Ich habe auch noch zu Pentium II Zeiten die B21 mit dem Messer durchtrennt, damit das MB den Multiplikator nicht abfragen konnte. Mein Celeron 300 lief mit Original Boxed Lüfter mühelos mit 554 MHz.Bis DirectX 6 rauskam. Da haben einige Spiele das Handtuch geworfen.Runtergetaktet auf 504 MHz lief alles gnadenlos stabil. 

P.S.: Ich möchte Niemanden beleidigen oder auf den Schlips treten, aber wenn ich sehe welche Konfigurationen einige Bewerber haben , erinnert mich das an meine aktive Zeit.Teilweise vollkommen
sinnfreie Konfigurationen. 
. 
Über eine positive Antwort würde ich Mich freuen.
Bin aktuell bis auf weiteres von meiner normalen Arbeit freigestellt. Zeit wäre reichlich vorhanden.

Bleibt Alle gesund.

LG

H.Hentschel


----------



## Norkzlam (3. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo,
sehr gerne würde ich die angebotenen Komponenten testen. Mein derzeitiges System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Prozessor: i5 4670k @4,1GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR 1600
SSDs :	Crucial M4 128GB
SanDisk SSD Plus 480GB
SanDisk Ultra ll SSD 240GB
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix Vega 56 (mit selbstdurchgeführtem VRM-temp.-Fix) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt 
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi (pcgh Abo-Prämie vor etlichen Jahren)

Als Bildschirm verwende ich einen X-Star mit WQHD Auflösung.  Angesichts des bei modernen Grafikarten fehlenden DVI-Ausgangs wäre der Lesertest vielleicht der passende Moment für ein Upgrade, ansonsten steht noch ein Full-HD Bildschirm zur Verfügung. Immerhin immer noch die 2. häufigste Auflösung hier im Forum. Und Benchmarks in höherer Auflösung sind mittels VRS ja auch möglich. Definitiv investieren würde ich in 16GB DDR4 3600 RAM, um das System standesgemäß auszustatten.

Wie man sieht ist mein Unterbau nicht der neueste. Mein Testfokus würde auf dem Vergleich des alten Standard-Gaming-Vierkerners mit dem modernen Ryzen-Chip liegen. Gibt es bei populären Spielen wie Total-War oder The Witcher 3 auch bei hohen Details spürbare Unterschiede zwischen den CPUs? Dabei würde ich nicht nur FPS messen, sondern auch die Frametimes beleuchten.

Alltagstaugliches OC sowohl für CPU, als auch GPU wären ebenfalls ein selbstverständlicher Teil des Tests. Auch gespannt wäre ich auf die Grafikkarte. Spürt man den Performance-Unterschied in der echten Welt? Und natürlich würde ich mir Radeon Image Sharpening anschauen.

Für ein großes Viedeogenie halte ich mich nicht, habe es aber auch noch nie ausprobiert. Gute Bilder sind definitiv möglich. Ein Mitbewohner hat eine DSLR und bildet ich auf seine Fähigkeiten damit was ein. Mein Gehäuse verfügt über ein Sichtfenster, so sollte es auch möglich sein die Lichtspielereien des Boards in einem realen Setting zu demonstrieren.
Da das Sommersemester ohne Veranstaltungen an der Fakultät ablaufen wird, habe ich auch mehr als genug Zeit um mich mit der Hardware zu beschäftigen.

Kurz zu mir, ich bin Anfang 20, studiere Medizin im 8. Semester und arbeite nebenbei an meiner Doktroarbeit. Außerdem helfe ich im Krankenhaus aus, aber so lange es nicht zu italenischen Verhaältnbissen kommt nur in Teilzeit.
Mit Hardware setzte ich mich wie die meisten hier schon länger auseonander. Zulezt habe ich für einen bekannten im Spätsommer letzten Jahres ein AM4 System zusammengestellt und aufgebaut.


----------



## smartm124 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH Team,
Es gibt ja die altbekannte Weisheit, dass Zeit die man mit einer Sache verbringt die einem Freude macht nie vergeudete Zeit ist. 
So ergeht es mir mit Hardware.

Ich habe mir über die Jahre einen PC zum Zocken und für alles andere zusammengebaut. Als Bastler fängt man halt mit einem Office-Gehäuse und nem AMD Sempron an
(wobei ich gestehen muss, eigentlich startete ich mit der Hingabe für Mikroelektronik mit nem AMD Thunderbird, welcher noch sagenhafte 1000 Mhz besaß), 
tauscht und modernisiert hier und da und versucht zwischen Bluescreens und zickigen Treibern nicht den roten Faden zu verlieren.
So schön das Zocken an sich auch ist, für mich hat immer schon gezählt das Beste aus dem zu machen was man hat. 
Und da muss man mangels dem nötigen Kleingeld für Top-Tier-Komponenten schon erfinderisch sein. 
Lieber hier ein bisschen mehr in den Kühler investieren, präzise nach den bestimmten Speicherchips auf dem und dem Ram suchen...
Schon hat man ein System, welches an sich schon ähnlich performt wie etwas preisintensivere Modelle. 

Mir gefällt einfach das direkte, messbare Feedback das man bekommt wenn man sich ein wenig Zeit für die Menüs und Verhaltensweisen der Hardware nimmt. 
Natürlich nicht immer frustfrei, aber am Ende immer belohnend. Es ist halt nervig Lüfter an einen Radiator im Gehäusedach von innen festzumachen, 
ohne dass Schrauben verloren gehen oder Lamellen sich verbiegen, aber that's life. 
Man wird mit einem stabilen Boost-Clock belohnt und wenn sich dann noch ein Flow-Indikator mitdreht ist man glücklich und könnte sich das ewig ansehen.
Nunja, ich bin mit der Materie jedenfalls vertraut und das wäre nicht mein erstes Rodeo. 
Spaß am Basteln habe ich auch und die Fotos wären am Ende auch kein Problem.


Worin ich die Hardware einbetten würde? Nunja: Ich habe ende 2018 mein System modernisiert. 
Das Gehäuse ist ein ansehnliches Aerocool GT62 welches ich mehrfach modifiziert habe.
So ist zum Beispiel der Festplatten-"Käfig" beschnitten worden um Platz für die Gigabyte-GTX 1080 X-treme zu machen 
(welche mit anständigem Prozessor und RAM-Takt läuft). Mit einem Vertical-Bracket der Firma Cooler-Master wird die Karte auch perfekt in Szene gesetzt ohne zu hohe Temperaturen zu riskieren.
Befeuert wird die GPU durch ein BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro mit 550W (Peak-) Leistung.
Das Mainboard ist im Rahmen der Maßnahmen 2018 (Weihnachtsbastelei über die Feiertage) 
zusammen mit dem Prozessor auf einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 mit zugehörigem MSI AM4 B450M Mortar- Board modernisiert worden. 

Gekühlt wird die CPU von einer 240mm AIO-Wasserkühlung von Raijintek (Orcus-Core) mit zwei ENB-e-Loop (120mm) Lüftern die leise genug sind und ausreichend Luftdruck liefern.
Und weils grad zu der Zeit im Angebot war (danke nochmal für den Tipp mit der Werbung auf PCGH) gabs noch 16 GiByte DDR4 3000 von Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer (bunt leuchtend ^^ ) obendrauf.
Windows liegt auf einer Samsung 860 EVO SATA-SSD, dann eine 1 TB HDD von Toshiba und als neueste Errungenschaft eine M.2 SSD von Kingston (A-2000) N.VMe für 4k-Versuche.

Mich beeindruckt was heutzutage alles möglich ist in modernen Titeln und mit Performance-Einbrüchen gebe ich mich selten zufrieden. Ich möchte schließlich an meinem 50" Sony 4k-HDR-TV so gute Bildqualität wie möglich genießen. Hier eine Prozessprio hoch, da ein paar Treibereinstellungen und am Ende eventuell noch an den Speichertimings schrauben..

Manchmal denke ich mir, ich könnte ja auch einfach zocken. Wenn ich aber ehrlich zu mir bin: Wo bliebe denn da der eigentliche Spaß.

Ich wäre wirklich gespannt wie sich der Infinity-Fabric so verhält und wie das so klappt mit dem Chipsatzlüfter (erinnert mich an alte Zeiten mit SB und Co. ^^ ) und der Sone.

Liebend gern würde ich, Martin (30), die Teile mal 4 Wochen auf Herz und Nieren durchtesten und mal schauen was so geht bei der MSI Hardware. Vielleicht ist ja bei RDNA und MSI auch ne ganze Ecke Undervolting drin.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auch schon auf die Berichte von den Leuten die die Glücklichen sein werden.

Frohes Basteln, frohes Gamen und bleibt alle gesund! Liebe Grüße


----------



## Crissaegrim (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Euer MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Mainboard wäre, auch Dank Eurem Review, meine erste Wahl, wenn ich jetzt auf einen neuen AMD Ryzen 3xxx umsteigen würde (Preis/Leistungskiller). So käme in endlich in den Genuss von PCIe 4.0!
Vorab: Wenn ich ausgewählt werde, sehe ich mich gezwungen, sofort auf eine Gigabyte Aorus M.2 SSD mit PCIe 4.0 umzustellen! 

Ich beschäftige mich immer gerne und zur Zeit wieder sehr im Detail mit der Hardware-Materie, um ein neues System der oberen Mittelklasse bis Highend für meinen Bruder zusammenzustellen. Dadurch liebäugle ich selbst momentan auch immer wieder mit verschiedenen Komponenten, die meinen ca. 2 Jahre alten Mittelfeld-Stürmer wieder etwas nach vorne bringen würden. Meinen PC habe ich natürlich komplett selbst zusammengestellt, montiert und eingerichtet  (ist Tradition und Passion seit der Teenagerzeit).

Wichtig bei meinem aktuellen Setup war mir ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, geringe Emmisionen (so leise, wie möglich) und stabile Performance beim Arbeiten mit vielen offenen Programmen / parallelen Tasks bzw. Threads (z.B. Programmieren und gleichzeitige Gestaltung mit Photoshop oder Videoschnitt). Spiele-Performance war hier tatsächlich eher zweitrangig.
An erster Stelle standen für mich deshalb die damals brandneue AMD Ryzen 2600 6-Kern CPU, hochwertiger 3200er Arbeitsspeicher (2x8 GB G.Skill Trident RGB im XMP2 Profil) und eine M.2 SSD mit PCIe Schnittstelle als Boot-Device für Windows 10 samt kritischer Anwendungen. Das MSI B450M Mortar Titanium Mainboard war eine solide Basis und passte optisch gut zum weißen IN-WIN Gehäuse. Aufgrund des Anforderungsprofils viel die Grafikkarte nicht so stark ins Gewicht und wurde eher zur Sparmaßnahme (Hauptsache, genug VRAM: MSI Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti 4 GB mit ZeroFrozr Lüfterregelung).
Abgerundet habe ich das Ganze mit einem 550W Seasonic Gold CM Netzteil einer 240er beQuiet silentLoop CPU-Wasserkühlung und Noctua Redux Gehäuselüftern mit Gehäuseentkopplung.

Eure MSI Radeon 5700 XT käme meinem System folglich besonders zu Gute, da ich hier einen sehr signifikanten Leistungsboost erwarten kann. Auch manch andere Komponenten sind nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß. Daher wäre der Zeitpunkt jetzt optimal, um vom Upgrade einzelner kritischer Komponenten besonders zu profitieren.

Mein Fallout 4 Custom Mod Setup mit über 300 Mods und einer Flut an HD-Texturen könnte dann endlich mal richtig butterweich im Ultra-Preset über den Monitor strahlen. Je nach verbauter Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte aber vielleicht auch signifikant lauter werkeln...

Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung (vorher/nachher) sind für mich kritische Testfelder, denen ich auf jeden Fall im Detail auf den "Lüfter" fühlen werde.
Außerdem interessant wäre sicher das Setup aus neuen und älteren Komponenten inkl. Benchmark (in mehreren Hardware-Konfigurationen).

Zusammenfassend kann ich euch m.E. interessante und diverse Testszenarien für eure Referenz-Komponenten inkl. Fotos & Videos bieten.
Bei meinen Tests würde ich den Fokus, wie bereits erwähnt, auf Emmisionen/Lautstärke, sowie das Zusammenspiel neuerer und älterer Komponenten legen.

Ich würde mich jedenfalls wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ihr mich zu einem Vorstellungs... äh, für den Lesertest auswählt. Macht weiter so und bleibt gesund!

Euer Steffen


----------



## PC-Bastler29 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo!
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den PCGH-Lesertest zum MSI-Bundle.
Da ich schon zwei eigene PCs und drei weitere für Freunde zusammengebaut habe, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass ich die nötige Expertise mitbringe, um die Hardware des MSI-Bundles auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Ich selbst besitze einen Intel i5 6500, welchen ich auf einem MSI z170 A-Pro auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet habe. Hierzu wurde ein spezielles BIOS von Roman aka der8auer verwendet (Stichwort: Skylake non-k-overclocking). 
Damit konnte ich einige Erfahrungen zum Übertakten im MSI-BIOS erlangen, welche auch beim Test-Mainboard MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi von Nutzen wären. Mit der Ryzen 3000er Reihe bin ich ebenfalls vertraut. Meine aktuelle GPU ist die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro (ein etwas älteres Modell ), welche in der AMD internen Radeon Software ebenfalls overclocked wurde.

Sonstige Komponenten:

Kühler: Alpenföhn Broken ECO
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial DDR4 2133MHz (übertaktet auf 2666MHz)
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500 Watt
Gehäuse: Corsair 200R mit Arctic P12 PWM Lüftern

Nun zum Test selbst und der Test-Methodik. Zur Einordnung der Leistung der Komponenten würde ich die Hardware zunächst durch alle gängigen Benchmarks (Cinebench, FireStrike, Heaven-Benchmark etc.) jagen. Diese eignen sich perfekt, damit die Leserinnen und Leser die Performance der vorgestellten Hardware mit anderen Komponenten vergleichen können. Im Rahmen dessen wird die CPU auch overclocked/undervolted und ein Vergleich zur Stock-Perfomance gezogen.
Danach folgen tägliche Anwendungen wie Spiele (sowohl E-Sports Titel wie auch AAA-Spiele) auf FullHD und auf WQHD in unterschiedlichen Einstellungen, oder Workstationanwendungen (zB. Videoschnitt und Rendering).

Der Funktionsumfang und die Austattung des MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi wird vorgestellt und mit Screenshots aus dem BIOS sowie aus der MSI-eigenen Software "Dragon Center" veranschaulicht. 

Selbstverständlich werden auch die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU mit Hilfe von HWInfo64 dokumentiert und die Lautstärke des RX 5700XT custom designs von MSI bewertet. Die Frage, inwiefern der Chipsatzlüfter des Mainboards zu hören ist (im Idle und bei Last), soll auch geklärt werden, da ich und viele andere großen Wert auf ein leises System legen.
Die Optik der verbauten Komponenten (Verarbeitung, Beleuchtung usw.) sowie das Unboxing würde ich durch Fotos festhalten, damit die Leserinnen und Leser das Bundle auch im eingebauten Zustand zu sehen bekommen. Alle anderen benötigten Komponenten sind natürlich vorhanden.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, das MSI-Bundle testen und einen ausführlichen Leserbericht verfassen zu dürfen. 

Bleibt gesund und schönes Wochenende
LG

Henrik F.


----------



## RudiDerChiller (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo, hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester.

Seit ca. 12 jahren beschäftige ich mich nun mit Computer Hardware und ihren Funktionen, da mein Vater genervt davon war mir ständig helfen zu müssen.^^
Also habe ich von ihm meine ersten PC-Zeitschriften und den Rat Google zu nutzen bekommen.
Seit dem ging es auch los, den ersten eigenen PC aufzubauen, ich konnte Probleme plötzlich selber lösen und hab mich weiter belesen und immer mehr PCs für Freunde und Familie konfiguriert und zusammengebaut.
Für etwaige Fehlerbehebungen bin ich dann genauso zuständig.

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Nova Mesch TG
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus 550 PX Platinum
Mainboard: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
CPU: Intel Core I5 4690K aktuell mit 4,4Ghz
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
Grafikkarte: MSI RX 580 Gaming X läuft mit 900 mV
RAM: 16GB Kingston ValueRam
Festplatte: 2TB HDD
Lüfter: x2 Noiseblocker NB-eLoopB14-1 in der Gehäuse Front
Monitor: MSI Optix MAG271CR 1080P 144Hz 

Für den Test würde ich noch 16GB G.Skill Aegis 3200Mhz und eine Befestigung für den Kühler besorgen.

Was würde ich testen?
Ich würde erstmal typische Spiele wie CoD MW, Anno 1800, Fortnite und Co testen.
Sowie auch untypische Spiele wie Satisfactory, Prepar3D und Cattle and Crops
Testen würde ich persönlich in den Auflösungen 720P und 1080P und ich würde gucken was es für Leistungsunterschiede zwischen dem neuen System und meinem alten Sytem gibt.
Das Ganze einmal alles auf Standard-Takt und auch mal übertaktet und die daraus resultierenden Temperaturen mit offenem, sowie geschlossenem Gehäuse Seitenteil.
Ein wichtiges Augenmerk würde ich auch auf die Lautstärke legen, da ich persönlich keine lauten PCs mag und ja, mein PC ist angenehm leise.
Für die Bilder stehen mir mein ZTE Axon 7 und ein Huawai P30 zur Verfügung.

Auch ich würde mich sehr freuen, als Tester ausgewählt zu werden. 

Ich wünsche auch noch ein schönes Wochenende und bleibt gesund und munter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Basti


----------



## noX1990 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich würde sehr sehr gerne an dem Test teilnehmen. 
Ich habe bisher immer eher mitgelesen, ich hoffe, dies hat keinen allzu großen Einfluss auf die Auswahl der Tester 

Als erstes einige Informationen zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Marc, bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Stuttgart (den genauen Ort möchte ich hier nicht öffentlich nennen, sollte es für das Team allerdings interessant sein, werde ich via PN auch gerne genaue Angaben machen bzw. sind diese ja auf jeden Fall nötig, sollte ich ausgewählt werden.

In der Vergangenheit habe ich schon etliche Tests von sowohl Hard- als auch Software gemacht und diese wurden auch veröffentlicht. Somit habe ich schon ein großes Vorwissen, auf welche Punkte es bei einem solchen Review ankommt und wie man ein Review aufbaut.
Leider gibt es den Service nicht mehr, welchen ich damals genutzt habe, um an Produkttests teilnehmen zu können, kann ich euch leider keinen Link geben, unter welchem Ihr diese Reviews sehen könnt. 
Bei Bedarf kann ich aber gerne auf meinen externen Festplatten und meinem NAS nachschauen, ob ich die jeweiligen Texte und Videos noch finde. Die letzten waren dann auch mit einem Video-Review, leider richtete der Besagte Dienst das hochladen von Vidoes zu den Tests nie korrekt ein, somit konnte ich diese nie online stellen, sollte diese aber wie bereits erwähnt noch auf meiner Festplatte haben, solltet Ihr gerne eines sehen wollen als Referenz. Falls dem so sein sollte, bitte ich um eine kurze Benachrichtigung.
Die Bildqualität ist aber leider nicht gut, damals ging es mit meinem Equipment nicht besser. In diesem Punkt habe ich mich aber definitiv weiterentwickelt, sowohl im Hard- als auch im Softwarebereich, sodass Videos in 1080p überhaupt kein Problem mehr darstellen. Aktuell befasse ich mich mit dem Thema 4K Videos, leider reicht da aber das Geld aktuell nicht für neues professionelles Equipment (bin aktuell Arbeitslos und bekomme nur Hartz 4 also Arbeitslosengeld 2, was nur einen sehr sehr kleinen Spielraum offen lässt), allerdings kann ja heute schon fast jedes Smartphone (so auch mein iPhone X) in 4K aufzeichnen, ist aber eben nicht auf dem Level von einer „echten“ 4K Kamera, funktioniert aber bei guten Lichtverhältnissen recht gut, könnte also das Video zum Review in 4K zur Verfügung stellen / veröffentlichen. 
Ab September diesen Jahres werde ich eine Ausbildung beginnen zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung, somit kann ich endlich Fuß fassen in meinem Traumberuf. 
Da mein Vater ebenfalls in der IT Branche arbeitet (ebenfalls Anwendungsentwicklung) kam ich schon in jungen Jahren in Kontakt mit dem Thema IT. 
Mit 14 habe ich dann meinen ersten eigenen PC komplett aus Einzelteilen zusammen gebaut und dies auch erfolgreich  Mit der Software-Entwicklung habe ich erst im Alter von 17 begonnen, was auch an meinem etwas "Ungewöhnlichen" Schulweg lag. Ich habe insgesamt 3 Schulabschlüsse (Haupt- und Realschulabschluss und dann noch das Abitur mit der Fachrichtung Informationstechnik auf dem Technischen Gymnasium.
Ich begann dann sogar ein Informatikstudium, welches ich leider gesundheitsbedingt nach 3 Semestern abbrechen musste.
Ab dem 31.08.20 beginne ich eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung.
Aufgrund meiner Schulabschlüsse (besonders das Abitur mit Fachrichtung Informationstechnik sowie dem Realschulabschluss mit Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik) aber auch durch weiterbilden außerhalb der Schule habe ich ein großes Wissen und Verständnis für PC Hardware und deren genaue Funktion und ich habe mich ebenfalls viel mit dem Thema Overclocking mit Wasserkühlung, aber auch Extreme-Overclocking beschäftigt und konnte auch Erfahrung in diesen Bereichen gewinnen.

Ich würde mich unheimlich freuen, sollte ich zu den glücklichen gehören, welche die Hardware testen dürfen, denn solche Dinge machen mir sehr viel Spaß und ich kann sogar noch anderen Leuten weiterhelfen, indem ich das ganze sehr ausführlich machen und auch auf Punkte eingehen, wie die Hardware arbeitet (z.B. verwendete Spannungsversorgung bei Mainboard und GPU). 

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, will hier keinesfalls darum betteln, einer der Tester zu werden, dachte nur bei einer Vorstellung ist auch sowas wichtig anzugeben, da dies auch erklärt, warum ich aktuell jede Menge Freizeit habe (jetzt zu Corona-Zeiten noch mehr^^), daher könnte ich einen Großteil meiner aktuellen Freizeit in die Tests stecken und so auch ins Detail gehen  Keine Angst bei der Aussage, habe bereits viele PC‘s für Freunde und bekannte gebaut und da auch immer sehr sehr viel recherchiert, um bei diesen das maximale Rauszuholen was mit OC und Custom Wasserkühlung möglich ist und ich bin auch so, dass wenn ich mich für was Interessiere ich auch mal Stunden dran sitze um das zu Recherchieren und dadurch, dass es fast immer andere Configs waren, habe ich sehr viel gelernt und kann bei neuen Projekten dies sofort anwenden, um das Maximum rauszuholen, sollte dann doch mal was fehlen, wird die wieder gründlich recherchiert, bis ich die komplette Lösung / Erklärung habe 

Sollte ich ausgewählt werden und dürfte die Hardware hinterher tatsächlich behalten, werde ich diese wohl keinesfalls verkaufen, sondern mir einen neuen PC damit bauen, dann könnte ich endlich auch aktuelle Games zocken, was ein kleiner Traum wäre, da ich bei meiner aktuellen finanziellen Lage mir leider keinen neuen Gamingrechner leisten kann.

Den Aufbau des Reviews habe ich mir grob so vorgestellt:

1.) Unboxing der Hardware inkl. Fotos und Video

2.) Genaues Erklären der Komponenten des Sets und auf Punkte eingehen wie z.B. die Verwendete Spannungsversorgung etc.

3.) Benchmarks im Stock-Zustand sprich ohne OC anhand von Cinebench, 3DMark Time Spy (extreme) und verschiedenen aktuellen Games (für die Grafikkarte)

4.) Overclocking der Komponenten mit Bildern und Video

5.) Benchmarks mit übertakteter Hardware (auch CPU, Hauptaugenmerk liegt allerdings ganz klar auf der Grafikkarte) mit Cinebench, 3DMark Time Spy (Extreme) und verschiedenen aktuellen Games

6.) Fazit

Als restliche Komponenten für den Build des Testsystems dienen mir ein Gehäuse von Corsair, welches ich bereits hier habe, DDR4 3600MHz RAM 16 oder 32GB je nach dem was ich organisieren kann, ein 1000 Watt Netzteil, eine m.2 SSD (eventuell bereits eine mit PCIe 4.0) und ein CPU Kühler von Noctua. 

Ich würde allerdings neben der Luftkühlung für CPU und Grafikkarte auch Wasserkühlung testen und die Unterschiede aufzeigen bzw. wie viel OC mehr möglich ist. Hierzu hätte ich für die CPU eine AIO zur Verfügung und ich habe auch schon abgeklärt, dass ich für den Fall das ich ausgewählt werde, auch Teile für einen Custom Loop erhalte, diese werden hauptsächlich von EK sein (also werden nicht von EK gestellt sondern von einem Bekannten, nicht das es hier zu Missverständnissen kommt ) außer der Wasserblock für die Grafikkarte, dieser wird von einem anderen Hersteller sein. Dies ist auch fest geplant, also sollten Sie sich für mich entscheiden, wird dieser Punkt definitiv im Testbericht enthalten sein.
Somit stünde einem Build und einem ausführlichen Review nichts mehr im Wege 

Sollten noch fragen offen sein, zögern Sie nicht und schreiben Sie mir eine Nachricht, dann werde ich diese noch sehr gerne ergänzen.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, sollte ich euch von mir überzeugt haben und die Chance erhalte, einen ausführlichen Testbericht in Text-, Bild- und Video-Form präsentieren zu können 
Weiterhin hoffe ich, mit meiner ausführlichen Bewerbung zeigen zu können, dass ich die Anforderungen an die Tester erfülle.
Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass ich in meiner Bewerbung sehr viele Sachen nenne, welche ich testen möchte. Dies kommt zustande, da ich wie eingangs erwähnt einen möglichst detaillierten Bericht erstellen möchte, um interessieren Nutzern alle wichtigen Punkte aufzeigen zu können.
Natürlich würde ich mich auch deshalb freuen, da ich dann endlich Hardware hätte, mit welcher ich meinem Hobby und zukünftigen Beruf, der Softwareentwicklung, sehr gut nachkommen kann und ich auch endlich nach langer Zeit wieder aktuelle Games genießen kann, ohne die niedrigsten Einstellungen nutzen zu müssen, da auf Grund meiner aktuellen Finanziellen Situation dies ohne diese Möglichkeit durch den Test auf absehbare Zeit nicht möglich wäre.
Ich würde mich also doppelt freuen und durch das Review könnte ich dann auch etwas an die Community zurück geben als Gegenleistung  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Marc L.


----------



## McLancer (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich hier gerne als Hardwaretester bewerben.

Was ich testen Möchte:
Mich interessiert nicht unbedingt die maximale Leistung des Systems (die Komponenten wurden vielerorts ausreichend darauf getestet), sondern viel mehr die Effizienz. In Zeiten von „Fridays For Future“ und Klimawandel sollten auch moderne Gaming-Systeme mit der Zeit gehen. Im Vergleich zu früher, hat besonders AMD in seinem Produktportfolio mit Zen 2 und Navi große Sprünge in die richtige Richtung gemacht. Mein Augenmerk liegt daher auf den Undervoltingeigenschaften.

Geplanter Test:
•	Unboxing (Lieferumfang, Qualitätsanmutung, etc.)
•	Einbau & Installation
•	Mainbordeigenschaften zum (Overclocking)/Undervolting des Prozessors/RAM (UEFI)
•	(Overclocking)/Undervolting der Grafikkarte (MSI Afterburner)
•	Stabilitätstests mit 3DMark & Heaven Benchmark
•	Stabilitätstests mit Shadow oft he Tomb Raider, Witcher 3 und Apex Legends
•	Monitoring von CPU-, GPU- und Mainbordtemperaturen sowie Eindruck der Lautstärke
•	Abschließendes und ausführliches Fazit

Zu euren Bedingungen:
•	Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
Bestätigt!

•	Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten haben und die Produkt selbstständig installieren können.
Seit knapp 20 Jahren baue ich hobbymäßig Spiele- und Office-PCs sowohl für mich als auch für Freunde und Bekannte - jeweils mit unterschiedlichen Zielsetzungen (Silent-, Overclocking-, Budget-, etc-Systeme).

Folgend eine kleine Historie:

o	Prozessoren: Pentium 2, Pentium 4, Athlon X3 450 (mit freigeschaltetem 4. kern), Athlon X4 4200, Phenom X4 965, Celeron G540, i5 3450 (aktuell), i5 6700k
o	Mainbords: diverse von ASRock, MSI und ASUS
o	Grafikkarten: GeForce 2 MX 400, Radeon X1800XT, HD 5870, HD 6850, 2x HD 7770 (Crossfire), RX 470 4GB, GTX 1060 6GB (aktuell)

Testsystem für PCGH-Test:
- Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two (mit 4 Gehäuselüftern)
- Netzteil: be quite! Pure Power 9 500W
- Monitor: AOC 24G2U
- Arbeitsspeicher: wird bestellt (3200er nach Kompatibelitätsliste von MSI)
- Festplatte: wird bestellt (M.2 1TB, evtl. Samsung oder Crucial)
- Prozessorlüfter: wird bestellt (vorauss. be quite! Shadow Rock 2/3)
- Betriebssystem: Windows 10

•	Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
Ich bin Naturwissenschaftler und habe schon die ein oder andere Forschungsarbeit publiziert. Zudem schreibe ich beruflich regelmäßig Artikel für Newsletter oder Fachzeitschriften sowohl auf Englisch, als auch auf Deutsch. Schreiben, besonders über Versuche, fällt mir daher nicht schwer.

•	Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
Ich mache meine Bilder mit einer EOS 550D mit Festbrennweite für optimale Schärfe.



Sollte meine Bewerbung euch überzeugt haben, würde ich mich sehr über dieses Projekt freuen!

Bleibt gesund, beste Grüße und frohe Ostern
Valentin


----------



## DerBusch13 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Ein Mainboard, sowie Grafikkarten Test? Kommt mir sehr gelegen!

Zufällig wollte ich mein MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic in Rente schicken und durch ein neueres Modell austauschen. Da würde ein MSI Board mit X570 Chipsatz natürlich super passen, um die Vorteile gegenüber der alten Generation darzustellen. Auch könnte ich die RX 5700XT mit meiner aktuellen ASRock RX 5700 vergleichen, welche soweit einen guten Dienst macht. Performance unterschiede, Lautheit, Temperaturen usw.

Mein Rechner wird aktuell von einem be quiet! 600W System Power 9 CM mit Strom versorgt. Derweil kommt ein Ryzen 5 2600 zum Einsatz, während die Pixel aus einer RX 5700 kommen und dazu 16GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher mit 3000Mhz von G.Skill. Das ganze ist in einem Corsair 270R verpackt, mit zusätzlichen Lüftern von be quiet!, um es schön kühl zu halten. Als CPU Kühler dient ein Arctic Freezer 33 Plus. 
Die Bilder werden zur Zeit auf 4 Monitoren ausgegeben: iiyama GB2560HSU 144hz, AOC G2460 144hz, BenQ GW2270 60hz und zu guter letzt ein LG 34UC79G ebenfalls mit 144hz. 

Jenes habe ich natürlich selbst zusammengebaut. 

Da in meinem Haushalt viele Wände sind, und es schwer ist ein LAN Kabel zu verlegen, muss ich aktuell auf Powerline Adapter setzen. Perfekt um die WIFI Funktion des Mainboards zu testen. 
Die Grafikkarte würde ich mit Spielen wie Assetto Corsa Competizione, iRacing, Counter Strike: Global Offensive und Call of Duty Modern Warfare auf Herz und Nieren testen. Spiele wie iRacing und ACC kann ich durchaus auch auf 3 Monitoren ausprobieren, oder auf einem Widescreen Monitor mit 144hz. 

Da wir hier auch ein Laser Temperaturmesser haben, sollte ich relativ akkurat die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte, sowie des Mainboards dokumentieren können. 

Im großen und ganzen bieten sich hier viele Möglichkeiten, um die jeweiligen Produkte vergleichen und testen zu können. Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch bereit Video Aufnahmen mit meiner, etwas in die Jahre gekommenen, Canon 1100D zu erstellen.

Als langjähriges PCGHX Mitglied würde ich mich sehr freuen ausgewählt zu werden!

MfG
Busch


----------



## Norikus (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Warum gerade ich?

Da wäre zunächst einmal meine Altersklasse zu erwähnen. Während der Testphase werde ich 68 und feiere Corona-bedingt wohl mit meiner Frau und nur mit meiner Frau. (Eine Pandemie kann auch schöne Seiten haben.) 

Als weiteres wären da meine Interessen in der PC-Welt zu nennen. Ich suche nicht nach den Extremwerten und Vergleichstabellen, das überlasse ich dann doch lieber den Profi-Testern. Und das PCGH-Team macht einen wirklich guten Job, wenngleich ich auch nur auf Youtube euren Empfehlungen folge. Also erwartet nicht von mir noch einen Benchmark und noch einen weiteren Bericht über die neueste Variante des Spiels "weiß nicht was". 

Was will ich eigentlich testen?

Ich freue mich einerseits immer wieder über das Zusammenbauen von PC's und die Glücksmomente, wenn das neu kreierte System auch den Erwartungen entsprechend arbeitet, andererseits benötige ich für meine selbst geschriebenen python3-Programme (Multi-Threading) eine leistungsfähige Plattform. Ich betreibe übrigens alle meine Rechner mit Ubuntu. Und wenn ich bei Hardware-Berichten auf Youtube etwas vermisse, dann den Zusammenhang zum verwendeten OS.

Und womit möchte ich dann testen?

Ich habe gerade einen Fileserver aus dem Jahr 2016 außer Betrieb genommen. Somit steht mir ein Gehäuse "Xigmatek Talon W" mit einem Netzteil 450 Watt von beQuiet und mehreren Lüftern zur Verfügung. Sollte ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören, so ist sicherlich noch die eine oder andere Komponente hinzu zu erwerben (z.B. ein m.2-Speicher oder RAM) bzw. aus dem eigenen Lager beizusteuern (HDD). An dieser Stelle möchte ich gerne noch anmerken, dass in Corona-Zeiten die Lieferzeiten z.B. für prime-Kunden von Amazon auch nicht mehr so dolle sind. Das wird dann sicher noch kein Vollausbau sein, denn schließlich soll das System ja schnell für den Test bereitstehen. Zum Erweitern ist dann ja nach dem Test Zeit.

Und erfülle ich die Testbedingungen?

Ob ich der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin und mich in ihr auch verständlich ausdrücken kann, entnehmt doch einfach diesem Text. Die Fotos, evtl. Videos, die ich meinem Testbericht beisteuern möchte, werde ich mit meinem Handy anfertigen oder als Mitschnitt am PC erstellen. Erfahrung mit Mainboards diverser Hersteller sind vorhanden, Grafikkarten verwende ich, wo erforderlich, eher passiv (but I will do my very best).


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn meine Bewerbung zu Euren Vorstellungen passt.


Euer Norikus


----------



## Caribico (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. 
Die Hardware, die es gilt zu testen, deckt sich so ziemlich mit meiner Wunschliste. Auf dieser Liste steht das MSI-Mainboard mit einem AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, einer Radeon RX 5700 XT (in meinem Fall wäre es aber die XFX Thicc III geworden) und 32 GB G.Skill SniperX Urban Camouflage DDR4-3600. 
Mein jetziger Rechner, der natürlich wie alle meine bisherigen seit der 386er Ära selber zusammengebaut ist, besteht aus einem MSI X99S Gaming 9 auf dem ein Intel Core i7 6800K und 32 GB G.Skill Ram mit 2400 Mhz (8 Riegel a 4GB) ihre Arbeit verrichten. Die Kühlung des Prozessors übernimmt ein Prolimatech GENESIS mit 2 120mm Lüfter. Für die Grafikausgabe ist ein Radeon R9 290 zuständig. Diese habe ich dank eine BIOS Updates zu einer 290XT geflasht. Das ist aber auch das einzige übertaktete Teil in dem System. Die Ausgabe der Bilder erfolgt auf einem 27" WQHD Curved  Monitor von MSI.
Desweiteren sind diverse Festplatten verbaut. So ist z.B. das Windows 10 Betriebssystem und ein Teil meiner Spiele auf einer Crucial MX300 mit  525 GB M.2 SSD installiert, Programme, Musik, Fotos und weitere Spiele verteilen sich dann auf 2 weitere SSD Festplatten und auf 2 "normale" Festplatten.
Die Stromversorgung für alle Teile übernimmt ein 750 Watt 80+Bronze zertifiziertes L8750III Netzteil von LC-Power. 
Eingebaut ist das ganze in einem Big-Tower von Lian Li.

Wenn Ich als Tester ausgewählt werde, würde ich mich auf jeden Fall riesig freuen und das neue System dann Hauptsächlich zum Spielen (vor allem Shooter von Counterstrike Source über Call of Duty bis Battlefield 5), zum täglichen surfen im Internet und zum gelegentlichen BluRays schauen benutzen.

Liebe Grüße
Guido


----------



## xeonking (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen, auch ich würde mich gerne bewerben. Ich bin stets an neuer Hardware interessiert. Über Hardware informiere ich mich hier,bei CB und bei Hardwareluxx. Die Kombination aus CPU+Board+GPU,Ram ist natürlich spitze. Da mein nicht mehr so ganz taufrische E3-1231 V3 eh in naher Zukunft ersetzt werden sollte, würde das hier super passen. Obendrein habe ich vor kurzem meinem Sohn meine R380x Nitro vermacht damit er seine Spiele mit seinen Kumpels vernünftig spielen kann. Ich dafür habe mir für den Übergang eine alte HD3850 eingebaut. In meinem System werkelt dazu eine SSD von Samsung sowie ein Datengrab mit 2TB HDD. Gerne würde ich die Hardware ausgiebig testen und meine Erfahrungen dann auch in Schriftform sowie als Video weitergeben.

gruß


----------



## Rocketeer67 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-X Team, Liebe Sponsoren von MSI Deutschland,

gerne möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, mich für den Hardwaretest zu bewerben. Sollte ich tatsächlich den Zuschlag zu so einer großartigen Chance erhalten, so wird das ein Fanprojekt mit mir und meinem Sohn. 
Dieser hatte bereits im letzten Jahr die einmalige Gelegenheit im Rahmen eines 2-wöchigen Schülerpraktikums von den Besten lernen und mit ihnen zusammen arbeiten zu dürfen: Roman Hartung (der8auer), Tom Hartung (8aron) und natürlich auch AliAbbas vom CASEKING KINGMOD-Team. 
Um es kurz zu machen: es war großartig und danke an Caseking für die großartige Chance und dieses einmalige Erlebnis! Noch schöner wäre es natürlich gewesen, nicht 300 km bis Berlin fahren zu müssen, aber hey, für so eine Gelegenheit !! 

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Ich verfüge über 30 Jahre Hard-und Softwareerfahrung im Client- und Serverumfeld, wobei gut die Hälfte der Zeit "nur" als Hobby. Mein erster PC ist ein Intel i486DX-2/66 mit 8 MB RAM und einer 260 MB Festplatte. Dieser ist seit 1990 immer noch voll betriebsfähig, ich denke das sagt genug über meine Eignung.

 Junior hat 2018 seinen ersten eigenen PC mit mir gebaut. Bild hänge ich als Muster mal dran. I9-7980XE, 64 GB-3600, Rampage VI Extreme

Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, meine jetziges System mit einem Motherboard MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon und i7-6700k gegen ein wuunderschönes neues Ryzenboard zu ersetzen. Da ich bereits übertaktet und stock jede Menge Benchmarks habe , so liegen auch die ersten Vergleichdaten zu einer neuen Konfiguration vor.

Im Gegensatz zu einigen Mitstreitern hier im Forum bringt es jedoch herzlich wenig, ältere Hardware mit der neuen zu verwenden. Also würde ich dies auf jeden Fall mit einer PCIe4- M.2- SSD als und einer guten 360er-AIO kombinieren. 3D-Mark und Co. sei dank für die damit gesicherten langen Abende.
Das zu einem guten Test auch umfangreiche Bild- und Videosequenzen sowie entsprechende Vergleiche mit wechselnden Hardwarekomponenten gehören ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit. 

Also gebt meinem Sohnemann und mir die Chance und ihr werdet einen Test erhalten, der die Herzen der Hardwareenthusiasten höher schlagen lassen wird. In diesem Sinne: auf einen fröhlichen Berwerbungsmarathon und sofern wir das Glück nicht haben werden gratuliere ich allen, die es besser können! 

Hier noch das versprochene Selbstbaubild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freek0055 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich will mich hiermit als Lesertester bewerben. Auch wenn dies mein erster Beitrag ist, so lese ich bereits über viele Jahre hinweg täglich eure News und Tests. Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich die Community mit einem eigenen Test unterstützen dürfte. 

Mein aktuelles Setup ist folgendes:



Intel 3770 K 4x4.2 GHz mit Noctua NH-D14
Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
4x4 Gbyte Corsair DDR3 1600MHz
Nvidia GTX 1060 Dual von KFA2
Enermax Platimax 750 Watt
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GByte
Toshiba TR-150 240 GByte
Cooler Master Storm Trooper
Windows 10 Education
LG 27UL850-W
AVM Fritz.Box 7590
VDSL 100 Mbit Downstream 40 Mbit Upstream
 
Seit meinem 16. Lebensjahr beschäftige ich mich ausgiebig mit meiner Leidenschaft, der PC-Hardware. Dies war auch ausschlaggebend für meine Berufswahl als Softwareentwickler und meinem darauf aufbauendem Studium der Informatik, welches ich mit einem Masterabschluss abgelegt habe. Besonders im Studium habe ich gelernt fachlich versiert Berichte zu verfassen und Technologien zu validieren. Diese Vorgehensweisen würde ich nur zu gern auf die Testmuster übertragen und mit Leidenschaft den Testbericht verfassen. 

Wie Ihr bereits gelesen habt, ist mein System nun doch schon in die Jahre gekommen. Gerade dies empfinde ich jedoch speziell für den Lesertest als großen Vorteil. Viele Tests werden mit dem Fokus mit direktem Vergleich der letzten 2-3 Generationen geschrieben. Jedoch werden viele potenzielle Leser des Tests auch ältere Systeme im Einsatz haben. Diese könnte ich über die Stärken eines neuen Systems hinreichend aufklären, welche sich nicht nur über den reinen Leistungsvorsprung neuer Hardware definiert, sondern auch durch aktuelle Versionen der Schnittstellentechnologien geprägt ist. Ein solcher Vergleich macht besonders beim Vergleich der beiden Mainboards Sinn. 

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich über den reinen Vergleich bei fixen Auflösungen und festen Presets gerne noch einen alternativen Ansatz verwenden. Feste Eingangsparameter sind sinnvoll, um die prozentualen Leistungsdifferenzen darzustellen. Jedoch interessiert mich bei neuerer Hardware auch immer wie sehr ich die Settings erhöhen kann und weiterhin eine stabile Bildrate gewährleisten zu können. So will ich vergleichen mit welchen Settings ich mit der 5700 XT in den gängigen Auflösungen wie UHD, WQHD und FHD die 60 FPS gegenüber der GTX 1060 halten kann. 
Die 5700 XT würde ich zudem erst in meinem aktuellen System testen, um den Lesern einen Einblick zu geben wie sich brandneue Technik im Zusammenspiel mit einer alten Plattform verhält. Gerade in meinem Freundeskreis tritt immer wieder die Frage auf, ob man das System komplett oder nur Einzelteile ersetzen soll. Die anderen Aspekte der Grafikkarte würde ich ebenso nicht vernachlässigen, wie z.B. die Lautstärke oder die Temperatur. 
Testen würde ich meine aktuellen Lieblingsspiele wie Battlefield V oder Ghost Recon Breakpoints. Bei Battlefield V würde ich gerne die FPS über ein komplettes Multiplayermatch hinweg mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte testen, um zum Beispiel die Häufigkeit von Framedrops während eines kompletten Matches messen zu können.

Mein Test des Mainboards für die Community würde sich vorwiegend auf die gebotenen Anschlüsse und Schnittstellen beziehen. Gerade das von euch ausgeschriebene Mainboard bietet eine Wifi Unterstützung mit aktuellen Übertragungsstandards. Diese würde ich im Zusammenspiel mit meiner Fritz.Box testen und die Signalstärken aus verschiedenen Distanzen testen. Außerdem würde ich Vergleiche in der Bedienung den Mainboards zu meinem alten Asus Board, z.B. Im UEFI ziehen. 

Außerdem bin ich häufig als Hobbyfotograf mit meiner Sony Alpha 6000 unterwegs und bearbeite die Bilder in Adobe Lightroom nach. Hochwertige Produktbilder zu erstellen steht somit nichts im Wege. Außerdem ist es nicht das erste Mal, dass ich eigene Grafiken und Tabellen für Tests erstellt habe. Bereits in meinen Abschlussarbeiten habe ich mir hierbei Wissen angeeignet und ich kann auf Microsoft Excel und Microsoft Visio zurückgreifen.
Um die Produkte passend in Szene setzen zu können, würde ich weiterhin ein neues Gehäuse beschaffen. Konkret handelt es sich um das Fractal Design Define 7, da bei mir ein Ersatz des Cooler Master Gehäuses ansteht. Um ein lauffähiges System mit den Testsetup zu haben, fehlt mir natürlich noch Arbeitsspeicher, wie ihr sicher auch bemerkt haben werdet. Hier würde ich auf 32 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT mit DDR4-3200 setzen.

Ich habe noch weitere Ideen, welche ich gerne mit der freundlicherweise von MSI zur Verfügung gestellten Hardware umsetzen würde. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch neugierig machen und euch mit einem kurzen Einblick überzeugen. Als PC-Enthusiast seit dem AMD Athlon 4200+ auf einem Sockel 939 System und mehrerer eigens zusammengebauter Systeme seit dieser Zeit würde ich mich sehr freuen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team schon mal für das Durchlesen meiner Bewerbung


----------



## restrics (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: FÃ¼nf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH- und MSI-Team,

es ist toll, dass ihr der Community die Möglichkeit gebt spannende, neue Produkte selbst unter die Lupe zu nehmen. So eine Gelegenheit lässt man sich als PCGH Leser und Hardware-Enthusiast natürlich nicht entgehen.

Ich habe deshalb großes Interesse daran die MSI Komponenten einem gründlichen Test zu unterziehen. Schön früh habe ich mit meinem Vater eigene PCs gebaut, da er einen eigenen Shop hatte. Meinen aktuellen PC habe ich zum ersten mal komplett ohne seine Hilfe gebaut und bin mit dem Ergebnis wirklich zufrieden - und natürlich auch ein bisschen Stolz. Denn es ist kein PC von der Stange - ich habe mir viele Gedanken über die richtige Hardware, einen ansprechenden Casemod, der maximalen Leistung fürs Geld und einem leisen Betrieb mit einer 360er AIO WaKü gemacht. Ich selbst bin zwar erst 15 Jahre alt, sehe diesen Lesertest aber als eine Chance mein jahrelang aufgebautes Wissen einzubringen und an der Herausforderung zu wachsen. Zuletzt konnte ich meine Erfahrung bereits mit einem veröffentlichten Lesertest zum Fractal Vector RS auf Computerbase (Aus der Community: Ergebnisse der Lesertests zum Fractal Design Vector RS - ComputerBase) unter Beweis stellen. Wie ihr im Artikel sehen könnt kann ich auch eindrucksvolle Fotos machen - diese wurden nämlich von der Redaktion für den Artikel zum Lesertest ausgewählt.

Meine Hardware:

    Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix B450-E Gaming​
    CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x​
    AIO: Cooler Master ML360R​
    RAM: Aorus 4x8 GB 3200 MHz​
    GPU: GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER 8 GB in Weiß​
    M.2 SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500 GB​
    HDD: Seagate BarraCuda 4TB​
    Netzteil: Fractal Design Ion+ 660 Watt Platinum​
    Lüfter: 3x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 120 mm in Weiß und 3x NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM​
    Verbaut ist alles in einem Be Quiet! Pure Base 500 in Weiß

Zu meinen Vorhaben/Tests:

Motherboard:

Bei dem Motherboard ist es mir wichtig auf den Lieferumfang und die Ausstattung einzugehen - insbesondere wie es sich im Vergleich zu meinem "Mittelklasse" Mainboard mit B450 Chipsatz von ASUS schlägt. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Ist es schneller? Ist das OC-Potential höher? Was kann das Board, das meinem jetzigen fehlt? Was macht MSI beim Design, dem Lieferumfang oder den Updates besser als Asus? All das sind Fragen die ich mir stelle und die ich gerne beantworten würde.
In der Community sagen viele "ein X570 ist Geldverschwendung - außer man nutzt PCI-E Gen 4. Für alle anderen tut es auch ein B450" - auch darauf würde ich gerne eingehen und habe mich auch schon auf eurer Seite informiert (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...X570-ryzen-3000-plattform-analysiert-1293820/).

Grafikkarte:

Bei der Grafikkarte möchte ich mich besonders auf die Leistung des MSI Custom-Design fokussieren. Wie gut hält die Grafikkarte ihren Takt unter Last? Welches OC-Potential ist vorhanden? Und vor allem: kann der mächtige Kühler die Grafikkarte leise und gut kühlen ohne die dramatischen Schwächen z.B. einer ASUS TUF Gaming Gen1? Wie einfach gestaltet sich der Einbau der Karte trotz der Größe und wie sieht es mit dem Lieferumfang aus?

Als bisher treuer nVidia User möchte ich die RX 5700 XT aber auch mit meiner RTX 2070 Super und der RTX 2060 eines Freundes vergleichen. Damit will ich herausfinden ob die RX 5700 XT eine gute und günstigere Alternative zu den RTX Grafikkarten von Nvidia ist und damit die neue Grafikkarte der Wahl in der Mittel- Oberklasse darstellt.

Ich habe euch ein Bild meines jetzigen PCs angehängt. Ich hoffe er überzeugt euch von meiner Leidenschaft für Hardware und PCs.

Wenn ihr Fragen zu mir, meinem PC, meinem Testvorgehen oder zu was auch immer habt, meldet euch gerne bei mir.

Viele Grüße

Tim

PS: Das mit meinem Alter ist kein Problem. Eine Einverständniserklärung zur Teilnahme am Test bekomme ich von meinen Eltern (die voll und ganz hinter mir stehen), falls ihr eine braucht.


----------



## Mylo (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Möchte mich auch gerne für einen Test bewerben.

In meine Signatur könnt ihr ja mein derzeitiges Setup sehen.
Habe eine Nikon D7000 und ein Kamera Schienen Slider, womit ich cool Videos machen kann.
Hab mir grad eine RTX 2080 und eine Lian-Li Razer Dynamic Case geholt, womit ich das ganze auch noch zusätzlich testen könnte. 

Grüße


----------



## Bevier (5. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Dann versuche ich doch auch einmal mein Glück. Ich baue seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr selbstständig PCs zusammen und habe davor bereits lange mit einem C64 gespielt und später dann auch gearbeitet und programmiert. Danach habe ich regelmäßig meinen Computer aufgerüstet oder sogar komplett neu aufgebaut und auch für die Familie immer wieder neue System ausgerüstet. Mit mittlerweile 42 Jahren habe ich also einiges an Efahrung mit PC-Hardware sammeln können. Da ich auch der Nutzung von Wort und Schrift mächtig bin, dachte ich mich für diese interessante Aufgabe bewerben zu können.

Meine aktuelle Hardware besteht aus:

AMD R5 2600
ASUS B450
16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200
XFX RX 590 Fat Boy
Bitfenix Shinobi
Be Quiet Straight Power 10 550 CM

Es wäre eine spannende Erfahrung für mich und würde mich sicher lehren eure harte Arbeit noch mehr zu schätzen, wenn ich denn erwählt würde.


----------



## Waaagh! (6. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hi, da versuche ich doch auch mein Glück!

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit bereits für Online-Formate Test-Berichte schreiben dürfen. Dazu gehörte der umfangreiche Test der Hardware, sowie eine gute Begleitung durch Fotos und Videos. Ebenso habe ich für diese Formate Videos geschnitten und aufgesetzt, um die Tests so auch als Video "an den Mann zu bringen".

In meinem PC habe ich bereits Komponenten von MSI verbaut, und bin auch durch einen engen Kontakt mit dem Support mit deren offensichtlich Kundenfreundlicher Art bekannt.
Auch ist der Ausbau und Umbau eines PC daher für mich nicht neu.

Bedingt durch meine Erfahrungen im Schriftbild und der Begleitung durch Film/Foto, kann ich hier also einen Test in Videoform dazu anbieten. 
Dazu im Vorlauf meine Hardware aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Test strukturiere ich im Video wie auch in Textform folgendermaßen:

1.) Umfangreiche Packshots sowie Unboxing der einzelnen Komponenten
2.) Aufzeigen von Besonderheiten in Zubehör sowie Begleitmaterial
3.) Betrachtung von Details in Verarbeitung und Qualität des Aufbaus
4.) Einbauerfahrung und Handling
5.) Treiber sowie Kompatibilität der einzelnen Komponenten
6.) Setup von Updates und Vergleich zur aktuell installierten Bios/Flash Version
7.) Benchmarking in Workumgebung mit Cinebench und Co
8.) Benchmarking 3D Mark sowie einer Hand voll aktueller Titel
9.) Preis / Leistungsanalyse
10.) Vergleich zu anderen Revisionen des Chips
11.) Abschluss-Fazit und Empfehlungen

Der Text wird dabei in Kapiteln bzw Abschnitte aufgeteillt. Das Video eine gesamte Länge von ca 15 Minuten haben. Hier liegt der Fokus auf einen Mix aus Fotos und Slides in Videos. Etwaige technische Daten werden dabei separiert eingeblendet und nicht ewig vorgelesen. Um so dem User das konzentrierte Video schauen zu erleichtern. Ein Berg Fakten würde hier eher gegenteilig wirken. Abschließender Hinweis auf ausführliche Darstellungen können dann zum jeweiligen Text in Schriftform erfolgen. 

Abschließend, nach der ganzen Vorstellung, würde ich mich freuen auch hier mal einen Text in der Form veröffentlichen zu können. Vielen Dank für die Chance, auf die Möglichkeit. 

Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünsche ich euch. 
Und bleibt gesund!


----------



## otjes (6. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für das Bundle aus einem MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi, einer MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X und einem Ryzen-3000-Prozessor.
Ich habe während meiner Studienzeit zwei Jahre als Redakteur gearbeitet und in dieser Zeit Produkttests im Bereich digitales Fernsehen und Heimkino durchgeführt und auch Testberichte dazu verfasst.  Schöne Fotos für den Lesertest kann ich mit meiner Sony Systemkamera erstellen. 
Dadurch dass ich PCs für mich aber auch für Bekannte immer selbst zusammenstelle, habe ich im Laufe der Zeit viel Erfahrung im Einbau und Ausbau von Hardware gesammelt. 

Meine aktuelle Hardware ist mittlerweile fast zehn Jahre alt und deshalb würde ich meinen Lesertest unter dem Motto “Was hat sich im Hardware Bereich in zehn Jahren verändert?” durchführen. Ich werde dann die Leistung meines alten System im Gaming und Office Bereich untersuchen und sie mit der Leistung des neuen Systems vergleichen. Besonders untersuchen würde ich dann noch, ob sich Unterschiede im täglichen Gebrauch zeigen. Merkt man im Alltag, dass man gerade an einem zehn Jahre alten System sitzt ? Oder sind die Unterschiede nur in Hardware fordernden Programmen und Spielen zu merken. Auch untersuchen würde ich, wie sich der Stromverbrauch, sowohl im Leerlauf als auch beim Spielen, von aktueller Hardware entwickelt hat.
Beginnen würde ich den Lesertest mit einem kleinem Tutorial zum Hardware Tausch. Gibt es mittlerweile etwas auf das man während des Einbaus besonders achten muss ?
Das sind jetzt nur einige der Fragen die ich in einem Lesertest beantworten werde. 

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware:
Core i5 2500k
16 GB Ram
Asrock Z68 Pro3
Früher eine: Gainward GTX 460 GS GLH, leider ist sie vor zwei Jahren abgeraucht 
Jetzt eine: RX 460
Dell U2312HM
BeQuiet Netzteil 600W

SSD 120 GB Crucial MX 500
2 TB Festplatte WD
ZOOM UAC-2 Audiointerface

Schon jetzt einmal vielen Dank an PCGH für die Durchführung des Lesertest. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
otjes


----------



## FlexonBannsten (6. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen,

seitdem ich vor 1,5 Jahren beim Bau meines ersten PCs mit Hardwarethemen in Kontakt gekommen bin, reißt meine Begeisterung dafür nicht mehr ab. Deswegen würde mich ein Test wie dieser natürlich sehr reizen.

Mich interessieren hauptsächlich 2 Sachen: Einerseits wie die Leistung&Temperatur der Grafikkarte in Zusammenhang mit ihrem Takt skaliert. Dazu würde ich die Grafikkarte dann auf verschiedenen Takten durch synthetische Benchmarks jagen und die Ergebnisse dann Grafisch veranschaulichen. Beim Mainboard würde ich gerne Testen, ob sich ein besseres/schlechteres Mainboard auf die Performance des Systems auswirkt, ein Vergleichsboard steht mir mit dem Gigabyte AB350M-DS3H mit X370-Chipsatz zur Verfügung. Außerdem würde ich die Bedienbarkeit und den Umfang des BIOS und generelles(Verpackung, Aussehen etc.) beurteilen, gleiches gilt für die Grafikkarte. Weiter würde ich noch das Zusammenspiel der Hardware mit meinem Ryzen 5 2400G testen.

Grüße
Felix Miller

Edit: Was mir grade noch so gekommen ist: Leistungsvergleich(taktbereinigt) der Vega und Navi-Architekturen.


----------



## XwareTV (6. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
Liebe PCGH-Community,

mein Name ist Severin, ich bin 20 Jahre alt und auch ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben. Im Nachfolgenden präsentiere ich euch Informationen zu meinem Profil, meinen Erfahrungen, dem Testaufbau sowie den dafür verwendeten Hardwarekomponenten.

-----------------------------------------
MEIN PROFIL / ERFAHRUNGEN:
-----------------------------------------
Schon von klein auf begeistere ich mich für jegliche Arten von Hardware und Technik. Ganz besonders interessiere ich mich hierbei für die verschiedenen Bauteile eines PC-Systems und deren Funktionsweisen. Ich habe für mich und meinen Verwandten- bzw. Freundeskreis schon mehrfach Computer konfiguriert, zusammengebaut, aufgerüstet oder eine Fehleranalyse mit anschließender Reparatur durchgeführt. Um mich selber immer auf dem Laufenden zu halten, lese ich viele Artikel über Neuheiten aus der IT- und Hardware-Branche oder experimentiere an meinem Testsystem, um weitere Erfahrungen sammeln zu können. Mein Interesse hat sich über die Jahre so weit fortentwickelt, dass ich mittlerweile auch beruflich im IT-Sektor eine Ausbildung absolviere. 

Des Weiteren leite ich seit mittlerweile knapp drei Jahren einen eigenen YouTube-Kanal, auf dem sich alles rund um die Themen PC-Hardware und Software dreht. Hier veröffentliche ich regelmäßig Kaufberatungen, Reviews, Berichterstattungen und versorge somit meine Zuschauer immer wieder mit neuen Informationen zu PC-Hardware. Aufgrund meiner YouTube-Aktivitäten wäre es für den Lesertest daher auch problemlos möglich, Produktfotos und gerne auch ein ergänzendes Video hierfür anzufertigen. Da all meine Videos zuvor vorgeschrieben bzw. "geskriptet" werden, habe ich über die Zeit auch hierin etliche Erfahrungen sammeln können.

------------------
TESTSYSTEM:
------------------
Das PC-System, welches ich während meiner Testphase verwenden würde, besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
- CPU -> AMD Ryzen X 3XXX (Testexemplar)
- CPU-Kühler -> be quiet! Dark Rock 4
- Grafikkarte -> MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (Testexemplar)
- Mainboard -> MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (Testexemplar)
- Arbeitsspeicher -> 4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LPX - 3000MHz, CL16
- SSD -> 120GB Kingston A400 SATA
- Netzteil -> 600W be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM
- Gehäuse -> BitFenix Dawn TG

------------------------
AUFBAU / INHALT:
------------------------
Mein Lesertest wird voraussichtlich aus einem Video und einem mindestens 8.000 Zeichen langen Testbericht bestehen. Folgenden Aufbau bzw. Inhalt plane ich für diese Berichterstattung:

1. Theorie-Teil:
1.1 Unboxing / Verpackungsinhalt von Mainboard und Grafikkarte
1.2  Technische Details / Features / Schnittstellen / Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten von Mainboard und Grafikkarte
1.3 Themenblock zu PCI-Express 4.0 im Vergleich zu PCI-Express 3.0
1.4 Zusammenbau / Installation des PC-Systems

2. Praxis-Teil:
2.1 Benchmarks (3DMark) / Spieletests 
2.2 Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten
2.3 UEFI
2.4 VRMs / Temperaturen
2.5 Lautstärke

3.0 Fazit / Zusammenfassung 

Zum Ende hin möchte ich mich nochmal bei dem Team von PCGH bedanken und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg! 

Viele Grüße
Severin


----------



## jamie-ciara (6. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCHG-Team,

vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion. Ich habe mich über diesen Artikel sehr gefreut und war etwas überrascht, dass nach der PimpMyPC-Aktion bereits wieder eine ähnliche gestartet wird.
Sehr gerne möchte ich mich hiermit als Home-Tester dieser tollen MSI Produkte, sowie der noch nicht definierten AMD Ryzen-3000 CPU bewerben.

Gliederung:
1. Persönliche Vorstellung
2. Diese Hardware ist vorhanden
3. Vorgehensweise  
4. Zielsetzung


*1. Persönliche Vorstellung*
Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, verheiratet und glücklicher Vater von 3 Kindern. 
Diese sind, wie viele andere auch, derzeit im „Home-Schooling“ unterwegs, zumindest bis letzten Freitag, und besetzen deshalb auch schon gerne mal den Heim-PC.

In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich bereits seit vielen Jahren unglaublich gerne mit dem Computer und allem, was irgendwie damit zu tun hat. Das betrifft nicht nur das Arbeiten oder Gaming, sondern auch den Einbau bzw. Umbau diverser Hardware-Komponenten, was ich vollkommen selbstständig durchführe. 
Grundsätzlich versuche ich mich immer erst im Internet schlau zu lesen. Dort gibt es ja in unzähligen Foren nahezu zu jedem Thema etwas zu finden. Erst wenn ich gar nicht mehr weiter weiß, wende ich mich an einen PC-Spezialisten. Es ist aber schon sehr lange her, dass dieses der Fall war.  
Meiner Meinung nach, man lernt und kapiert es am besten, wenn man dem Problem selbst auf die Spur kommt und es selbst löst, als wenn man die Lösung vorgesetzt bekommt.

Der PC ist also mein absolutes Hobby. Aber nicht mein einziges. In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich sehr gerne mit dem Ballsport. Fußball und Volleyball stehen hier ziemlich regelmäßig auf dem Programm und das ist auch gut so. Denn in meinem eher bürolastigen Beruf als Entwicklungstechniker, tut Bewegung der allgemeinen Gesundheit doch recht gut. Zurzeit kann ich aber leider eher nur Joggen. Wir alle wissen warum.


*2. Diese Hardware ist vorhanden*
Ein neues System zusammenzubauen würde mir natürlich sehr viel Spaß machen. Da ich aktuell auf einer Intel-Plattform unterwegs bin, würde mich mal die AMD Variante doch sehr interessieren. Das wäre eine  Erfahrung, die ich sehr gerne machen würde. Dazu wäre dann auch noch eine AMD Grafikkarte dabei, die perfekt zu meinem  Freesync-Monitor von LG passen sollte. 
Dieser löst in 4K auf und es wäre interessant zu sehen, wie smooth die beiden zueinander agieren und synchronisieren.

Für das Win10 Betriebssystem verwende ich eine 256GB SSD von Crucial, für die Spiele eine Crucial 500GB SSD. 
Als Arbeitsspeicher kommen hier meine 16GB Trident Z von G.Skill zum Einsatz.
Mit meiner 360er Wasserkühlung von Alphacool bin ich hier, so denke ich, auch relativ gut vorbereitet, um die AMD-CPU etwas herauszufordern.
Mit 4 weiteren installierten Lüftern wartet mein Aerocool-Quartz RGB-Tower mit einem optimalen Airflow auf und bietet dabei genügend Platz und Umbau-Möglichkeiten für z.B. eine Grafikkarte dieser Art.
Befeuern soll das alles mein 700W-Straight-Power10-Netzteil von be quiet.


*3. Vorgehensweise*
In meinem Bericht möchte ich zuerst natürlich auf das Unboxing, die Verarbeitung, Qualität und Eigenschaften der Komponenten im Einzelnen eingehen.
Unterstützen soll mich dabei meine alpha57 Spiegelreflex-Kamera von Sony, um ein paar schöne Bilder in den Bericht mit einfließen zu lassen.

Dokumentieren möchte ich den Zusammenbau und alle installationsrelevanten Schritte, die bis zur erfolgreichen Nutzbarkeit des Systems erforderlich sind bzw. vorgenommen werden müssen.
Anschließend soll dann auch das Zusammenspiel der Hardware zueinander analysiert werden. Hier gibt es ja viele Möglichkeiten anhand diverser Benchmarks, Stress-Tests oder auch Spiele, um das Maximum an Leistung aus den Komponenten trotz gegebener Systemstabilität herauszukitzeln.

Interessant es natürlich auch zu wissen, wie sich dabei die Hardware im Gehäuse verhält.
Wo entstehen welche Wärmeentwicklungen? Wie heiß wird die Backplate der GPU wirklich? Was machen die Spannungswandler unter maximaler Last?
Wie laut wird es eigentlich im Gehäuse? Oder direkt davor, bzw. am Sitzplatz?
Wie verhält sich ein höherer Takt zu Wärme und Lautstärke?

Um das herauszufinden, möchte ich die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Messmittel einsetzen und die Ergebnisse dokumentieren.
 Als Wärmebildkamera kommt hierfür die Testo 875 zum Einsatz. Diese erzeugt Bilder auf denen die erfasste Wärme farblich sehr schön dargestellt wird. 
Mit dem Testo 815 Messgerät möchte ich die Geräuschentwicklung in verschiedenen Entfernungen messen.


*4. Zielsetzung*
Es ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig, dass ein PC-System sehr leise funktioniert. Deshalb möchte ich bei diesem Test die bestmögliche Performance finden, während das System von meinem Sitzplatz aus nicht oder kaum zu hören ist.



Da bei mir wohl auch in nächster Zeit sämtliche Termine wegfallen, habe ich natürlich genug Zeit um diese Produkte ausgiebig zu testen. 
Deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu den glücklichen Auserwählten gehören darf.



Vielen Dank an PCGH  für diese Aktion.
Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück.


Schöne Grüße & schöne Oster-Feiertage Euch allen


----------



## WhiteFang01 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo wertes PCGH-Team,

Ich würde mich sehr freuen für euch das Bundle von MSI zu testen. Ich habe erst kürzlich mein altes Intel-System mit einem Ryzen 3600 auf einem MSI x470 ersetzt. Besonders auf den direkten Vergleich mit dem  MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi wäre ich sehr gespannt. Zugegebener Maßen reizt mich natürlich auch die Radeon 5700XT, die in einem vermutlich sehr unfairen Kampf gegen meine alte Geforce GTX1060 antreten dürfte. 

Ich bringe einige Jahre Erfahrung im Bereich PC und Gaming mit und halte mich für geeignet eine qualifizierte Bewertung abgeben zu können. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Chris


----------



## Flammodo (7. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich lese immer mal wieder Eure Artikel und schaue Eure Hardware Test Videos auf Youtube.

Ich beschäftige mich schon seit fast zehn Jahren mit dem Bau von PCs und wie man ältere aber auch neu gebaute PCs noch optimieren kann.

Professionelle Tests zu Hardware habe ich noch nicht selbst gemacht und würde dies aber wirklich gerne mal machen.


Mein aktueller PC beinhaltet folgende Komponenten:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Sapphire Radeon RX 570 8GB
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
Asrock B450m Pro 4
400W be quiet! System Power 9
Sharkoon V1000 Case
1TB SATA HDD
250GB SATA SSD
250GB M.2 NVMe SSD
Full HD Monitor (bin aktuell auf der Suche nach WQHD Minitor 144Hz)

Mit dem Grundsystem vieler anderen Bewerber hier kann ich leider nicht mithalten, allerdings hoffe ich, dass das nicht im Vordergrund steht, da man ja sowieso CPU, GPU und Mainboard durch die neuen Teile ersetzt und eigentlich nur noch RAM und Netzteil in die Konfiguration mit reinspielen. Die Grafikkarte zieht ja bis zu 225W, was mit meinem Netzteil natürlich knapp werden könnte. Mit CPU und allem anderen läge man da ziemlich knapp unter den 400W. Zum Testen würde ich daher wahrscheinlich noch ein anderes Netzteil verwenden.

Ich habe mich sehr viel mit der Leistung von unterschiedlichen Komponenten beschäftigt und diese anhand von Testvideos und Testberichten verglichen um einem guten Überblick über die Preis-Leistungs Komponenten zu bekommen. Außerdem wollte ich besser verstehen welche Leistungsmerkmale nun wirklich einen großen Einfluss auf die Leistung haben und warum man Grafikkarten nicht anhand des VRAMs vergleichen kann.

Mein jetziger PC hat nur ca. 500 Euro gekostet und ist quasi das Ergebnis dieser "Recherche".

Ich beschäftige mich in meiner Freizeit außerdem viel mit Elektronik und auch Mechatronik und mache selbst Elektronikprojekte mit Raspberry Pi und Co.
Mit meinem letzten Projekt, einem Mini Notebook mit einem Einplatinencomputer, habe ich beim Reichelt How-to Contest den ersten Platz belegt.
Dazu habe ich einen bebilderten Text mit ca. 65.000 Zeichen verfasst. Ich bin also nicht schreibfaul. 
Für Referenz siehe hier: Security Check

Für die Fotos würde ich eine gute Kamera von Nikon verwenden. Ein hochwertiges Video könnte ich auch machen.

Ich würde folgendes testen:
-Qualität und erster Eindruck
-Benchmarks (3D Mark, Rendertests etc.) und Vergleich
-Prüfung ob Kühlsystem bei GPU sinnvoll, ausreichend und effizient (Lautstärke)
-Mainboard: Ausstattung, was bietet das BIOS, was hat das Mainboard für spezielle (oder einzigartige) Features, 
Test der Geschwindigkeit und Empfangsreichweite des integrierten Wlanmoduls,
Test der Lautstärke des Chipsatzlüfters und Vergleich der Vorteile des X570 Chipsatz mit vorherigem 450er anhand meines aktuellen Boards,
Test der integrierten RGB Beleuchtung am Board
-GPU: Vergleich mit gleichrangigem Konkurrenten von Nvidia -> Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis
-CPU: Vergleich mit gleichrangigem Konkurrenten von Intel -> Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis
-Test des wahrscheinlich mitgelieferten CPU Lüfters und Hitzeentwicklung der CPU, Lautstärke
-evtl. Vergleich mit meinen jetzigen Komponenten, da diese ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis haben
-evtl. Overclocking
-Spieletests


Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen als einer der Testkandidaten auserwählt zu werden und wäre Feuer und Flamme die Hardware zu testen! 


Bleibt Gesund! Viele Grüße
Flammodo


----------



## kazzig (7. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Grüßle aus Stuttgart!

Dann möchte ich auch mal: Nennt mich Göki, 33 Jahre jung und seit dem Kindesalter mit dem Thema Computer aufgewachsen (Amiga 500) und heute weiterhin stark begeistert vom Thema Hardware, Software, Gaming.

In meinem Freundeskreis habe ich in den letzten 4-5 Jahren ca. 10 PCs aufgebaut und beratend bei der Auswahl der Komponenten zur Seite gestanden. Ich habe das Hobby sogar soweit getrieben, dass ich es seit mittlerweile drei Jahren als Nebenbeschäftigung betreibe. Ich war schon immer gern derjenige, der Hand angelegt und geschraubt hat - deshalb begrüße ich jede Gelegenheit, an dem ich an einem Rechner werkeln kann.  

*Mein derzeitiges Setup ist ca. zwei Jahre alt und basiert auf folgenden Komponenten:*



AMD Ryzen 1600X
MSI B450 Tomahawk
Sapphire Nitro+ RX580 Special Edition
G.Skill Aegis 16 GB DDR4 PC3200
FSP Aurum Gold 500W
2x SanDisk Ultra 3D SSD 2TB
Philips 325E 32" WQHD Monitor

Ich führe außerdem seit ca. 10 Jahren einen Blog auf WordPress basierend, den ich aktuell wieder langsam zum Leben erwecke => www.simplifyblog.de
Der Grund für die Auszeit lag, wie meist, an einem anderen Projekt, welches ich vor zwei Jahren gestartet habe: Einem Selbstausbau eines Wohnmobils   => www.alfprojekt.de

Zurück zum Thema: Ich würde mich wirklich außerordentlich freuen, eure Hardware zusammenzubauen und zu testen. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Leser des PCGH Prints und der Webseite bin, habe ich in den letzten Jahren durch Euch auch sehr viel über das Testen und die Strukturierung in solchen Artikeln gelernt. 


Auf ein hoffentlich positives Auswahlverfahren!

Grüße
Göki


----------



## Legeri (7. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

mein Name ist Sebastian, vorzugsweise Basti und ich werde im Mai 31 Jahre jung. Was wäre das für ein tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk (^_*)
Ich verfolge PCGH zwar schon einige Jahre, im Forum jedoch bin ich großartig nicht zu finden. Dafür schaue ich aber regelmäßig eure Videos und verfolge euch auf diversen Social Media-Plattformen.

Mit ungefähr 13 Jahren fing mein Interesse für Computer schlagartig an zu steigen, nachdem ich das erste mal nach der Schule in einem Internetcafe Counter-Strike gespielt habe.    
Seit jenem Tag sind Computer aus meinem Leben nicht meh wegzudenken.

Mein erster eigener Rechner war, soweit ich mich erinnere ein Fertig-PC von Fujitsu Siemens mit einem Quad Core 6600. Für damalige Verhältnisse schon ein Recht flottes Ding.

Einige Jahre später kehrte ich Intel den Rücken und gab AMD's FX CPU's eine Chance..... - Eieiei, wir alles wissen, dass man sich das hätte sparen können.
Relativ schnell bin ich auf einen i5 6600K gewechselt und hatt natürlich einen rießigen Performanceschub.
Später habe ich mir noch einen i7 6700 zugelegt, welcher auch aktuell noch in meinem PC werkelt.

Schon seit längere Zeit spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, endlich wieder ein AMD Build zu bauen. Allerdings fehlt dann, trotz der Tatsache daß AMD preislich sehr gut unterwegs ist das notwendige Kleingeld.

*So habe ich aktuell folgendes Verbaut:*


Intel i7 6700

ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA

AMD R9 380 von Sapphire Nitro

Crucial 2x8 GB DDR4 AUF 3000Mhz im Dual Channel

1 x 500GB MX Crucial SSD

1 x 500GB HDD

bei quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W

Aorus CV27F 165Hz, curved

Qpad MK95

Zowie FK

Gerne würde ich diese Gelegenheit nutzen, eventuell auch nicht ganz uneigennützig, da ich ein Upgrade dringend notwendig habe (hihi).

Vorweg muss ich so ehrlich sein und sagen, dass ich sicherlich kein Fachmann bin und das eine oder andere nicht testen kann, weil dann auch das notwendige Equipment fehlt.
Aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich aufgrund meiner jahrelangen Erfahrung mit Computern (Gaming, Zusammenbau, Problemlösungen finden etc) durchaus in der Lage bin, einen guten, ehrlichen & ausführlichen Test durchzuführen. 

*In meinen Test würde ich u.a folgende Punkte einfließen lassen:*


Lieferumfang von MB, CPU & GPU.

Verarbeitung MB, CPU & GPU

Lautstärke GPU Lüfter, MB Lüfter (Kühler)

Temperaturen von GPU, CPU & MB in jeglicher Situation. Als Beispiel: Idle, Rendering, Gaming, Surfen usw

Übertaktungspotenzial von GPU & CPU

Bedienbarkeit und Einstellungsmoglichkeiten vom MB BIOS

Design und Aufbau des MB's

Treiberfunktionalitat und Kompatibilität der GPU

Gesamtleistung der Hardware in diversen Kategorien (Gaming, Rendering usw)
Hier auch in verschiedenen Einstellungen (Auflösung, Grafikdetails, FreeSync und Co)

Direkter Leistungsvergleich der neuen Hardware zu meiner aktuellen.

Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gegenüber Intel & Nvidia

Diverse andere Dinge, welche mir noch einfallen werden . Genug Zeit ist aufgrund der Coronakrise ja allemal vorhanden 


*In jedem Fall wünsche ich allen einen guten und gesunden Start in die Woche und viel Glück bei diesem außergewöhnlichen Gewinnspiel *


----------



## derkracher (7. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hello an das PCGH-Team und die Community hier,

mein Name ist Marcus und ich bin 37 Jahre alt. Das Forum selber bezeichne ich gerne als "Ark of Kowledge", da hier sehr viele Menschen mit einem unglaublichen Wissen zusammenkommen. Sei es die Hilfbereitschaft oder das generelle austauschen an Informationen rund um das Thema PC-Hardware & Co, macht dieses Forum hier, zur Nummer 1 Anlaufstelle im deutschsprachigem Raum.

*Warum ich gerne eins dieser 5 Kits zum testen für euch bekommen soll?*

ich liebe PC Hardware! Technisch gesehen ist es einfach nur schön zu sehen, wie der Hardwarehersteller sich immer wieder selbst übertrumpfen. Und von der technischen Seite mal ganz absehen, sieht PC Hardware mittlerweile echt nice aus. Wenn ich mal überlege, als ich vor knapp 21 Jahren zu meiner Konfirmation von dem Geld, mir damals als einzige aus der ganzen Truppe, PC Komponeten gekauft hatte und alle anderen sich einen Mofa oder ähnliches gegönnt hatten, war und bin ich sehr nerdig . Aber so ne 3Dfx Voodo 2 hat schon ordetnlich abgelierft in den Spielen, sofern wenn man diese im SLI Modus betrieben hat konnte sie eine native Auflösung von 1024x768 Pixeln darstellen. 

*Mein aktuelles Setup:
*- AMD FX-8350 Black Edition
- 2x GTX 970 Phantom von Gainward (SLI/MultiGPU)
- AsRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
- 2x 8GB DDR3 - 1600 Geil Black Dragon
- 500GB Samsung 860Evo, 1TB WD Blue M.2, 2x 8TB Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM
- LG BD-RE BH16NS40
- Lian Li PC-6B Midi Tower mit 750 Watt XfX Netzteil
- Logitech G19 
- Logitech G700
- Razer Nari Headset

Ja ich weiß, die Hardware ist schon ein bisschen älter, nichtsdestotrotz bringt mein System in den meisten Spielen 35-60fps bei FullHD. Sicher, ich würde gerne eine stabiliere FrameRate haben und dadruch ggf. auch einen geringen Input Lag bekommen, aber ich hab mir persönlich das Ziel gesetzt, dass der nächste Hardware kauf erst mit Zen 3 und Big Navi/Ampere kommt. Den eins muss man ganz ehrlich sagen, die Gaming Industrie kriert die meisten Spiele auf einer gewissen Basis und das sind nun mal die Videospielekonsolen. Wenn die PS5 und die noch leistungstärkere Xbox Series X auf dem Markt kommen, werden die Spiele auf der Basis dieser Konsolen Generation entwickelt. Das bedeutet, man wird effktiv mehr Leistung effizienter nutzen können und dadurch ein genielas Spielerlebnis erleben und das ist doch was wir alle möchten.

*Wie ich testen würde:*
Falls ich einer der 5 glücklich Auserwählten sein sollte, stelle ich für euch ein Video zusammen, indem ich authentisch vom Unboxing bis hin zum Einbau und der Installation des Systems euch alles zeigen würde. Selbstverständlich wird das ganze dann auch begleitet mit Benchmarks, Lautheittests und codieren von Videos (Premiere CC/Media Encoder). Das ganze kommt ehrlich und unzenziert, gepaart mit ein bisschen Fun daher. Ich glaube, dass man am überzeugenstem ist, wenn man es auch ehrlich meint. Der Sprung aber von meiner Hardware zu dem PCGH MSI/AMD Kit würde mich aber so wegscheppern, dass ich aus dem grinsen nicht mehr rauskommen würde.

Viel Glück euch allen und #StayHome


----------



## Octobit (7. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion!

Vor knapp zwei Jahren durfte ich dank euch eine Samsung 960 Evo testen. Erneut möchte ich nun mein Glück versuchen und bewerbe mich daher für den nächsten spannenden Lesertest: Ein MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi gepaart mit einer MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X. 	
Mein Name bleibt natürlich unverändert Pascal, auch wenn ich mittlerweile in der Chemie promoviere und mein Studium sich damit dem Ende nähert.

Passenderweise ist in meinem System interessante Vergleichshardware eingebaut. Hervorzuheben ist dabei das MSI Gaming Pro Carbon X370, welches sich als Gegenpart zum MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi anbietet. Als Kontrahent für die Grafikkarte biete ich ebenfalls zwei Generationen ältere Hardware an: Die Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ gibt sich die Ehre.

In meinem Test möchte ich daher insbesondere auf folgende Punkte eingehen:

*Mainboard und Grafikkarte*
    •	Verarbeitung und Lieferumfang beider Produkte
    •	Zusammenspiel der Mystic Light LEDs der MSI Produkte
    •	Fokusthema: Temperaturen und Lüfterverhalten

*MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi*
    •	Generelle Verbesserungen von X570 vs. X370
    •	Lüfter-Verhalten des Chipset-Lüfters
    •	Boot-up Zeit
    •	Verbesserungen des OC Verhaltens von CPU & RAM

*MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X*
    •	Genereller Leistungscheck
    •	Auswirkungen von PCIe 4.0 vs. PCIe 3.0 in Realszenarien
    •	Boostverhalten der GPU auf Betriebstemperatur

Laute Lüfter? Für mich ein Unding! Daher möchte ich meinen Testschwerpunkt auf das Lüfterverhalten und die dazugehörigen Temperaturen legen. Hierfür möchte ich nicht nur die auslesbaren Sensoren der jeweiligen Hardware verwenden, sondern auch eigene Temperaturfühler anbringen.

Als Testumgebung dient dabei mein Ryzen-System, u.A. bestehend aus:

    •	MSI X370 Pro Gaming Carbon
    •	Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+
    •	16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400 MHz DR
    •	Fractal Design Define R4 (Window-Edition)
    •	Be quiet! Straight Power E11 750 W
    •	Be quiet! Dark Rock 3
    •	4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140 mm
    •	LG 27MU67-B (27 “, IPS, UHD)

Zur besseren Vergleichbarkeit möchte ich auf beiden Boards die mitgeschickte Ryzen 3000 CPU verwenden.

Für die passende bildlichen Untermalung des Tests verwende ich meine Panasonic GX7.

Mit Hoffnung auf einen spannenden Lesertest und viele Grüße

Pascal / Octobit


----------



## Braineater (8. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
durch die aktuelle Corona Krise verbringe ich zz mehr Zeit am Rechner als mir eigentlich lieb ist (,ja sowas gibt es)  Um diese Zeit sinnvoller zu nutzen, wäre ich gerne (und natürlich vollkommen selbstlos) bereit eins dieser 5 Bundles bei mir aufzunehmen und gegen den Home Office Blues ein wenig an einem System zu basteln  An dieser Stelle will ich dafür nochmal meinen Respekt an euch und MSI für diese großartige Aktion aussprechen!

Das ich schonmal das ein oder andere Review bei euch im Forum veröffentlich habe, sollte kein großes Geheimnis sein, auch wenn die letzten Tests nun schon ein Paar Jahre zurück liegen. Dementsprechend wisst ihr aber hoffentlich auch, dass es keine große Hürde für mich ist, mich vernünftig auszudrücken und meine Artikel mit guten Bildern zu untermauern  Für studioreife Fotos habe ich hier diverse Tageslichtstrahler, eine große Spiegelfläche und eine etwa in die Jahre gekommene, aber immer noch gute EOS 70D mit lichtstarker USM 17-55er Linse.

Hier sind mal meine letzten beiden Artikel: 
[REVIEW] Gigabyte XM300 Gaming Maus - Der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp!?
[REVIEW] 500 Watt Be Quiet! Netzteile im Roundup - Muss es immer das teuerste sein?

Sollte ich wirklich das Glück haben und eins der 5 Bundle für einen Test bekommen, dann würde ich kein Standard Review anstreben, wo ich einfach die Komponenten vorstelle und ein Paar Tests laufen lassen. Stattdessen würde ich das Bundle als Grundlage für eine Art Build Log mit umfangreichem Review- und Guide-Charakter nutzen mit dem Ziel ein stimmiges Gesamtsystem auf die Beine zu stellen. Die zusätzliche Hardware dafür würde ich mir dann im Fall der Fälle noch besorgen bzw in Teilen von  meinem Hauptsystem nutzen.  Meine letzten Builds kamen zumindest immer halbwegs gut an:
[Worklog] Jonsbo UMX4 Windowed - Black elegance with a touch of Red
Lian Li PC-O11 - Projekt Saphir
[Worklog] ASUS TUF Gaming Alliance Showcase

Wie bereits angesprochen würde ich innerhalb des Build Logs Board, CPU und Grafikkarte umfangreich vorstellen und natürlich auch mit diversen Benchmarks (ua Vollversionen von 3DMark und PCMark, Superposition), Spielen und Tools testen und übersichtlich in Graphen mit meinem System aus der Signatur vergleichen. Ich werde auch in einem extra Abschnitt auf das Overclocking und Silenttuning des Gesamtsystems eingehen. EinVoltkraft Schallpegelmessgerät dafür habe ich hier. Bei einem System Build bietet es sich darüber hinaus natürlich an ein Beleuchtungskonzept auf Grundlage von Mystic Light zu erstellen und durch die Konfiguration zu führen  

Den Artikel würde rein in schriftlicher Form verfassen und es werden sicherlich deutlich mehr als 12000 Zeichen und 5 Fotos dabei rumkommen 

Dann wünsche ich euch an dieser Stelle erstmal frohe Ostern! Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Rodator (8. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten tag, liebes Leserteam von PCGH,

Auch wenn ich noch sehr neu in der PCGH  Community bin hege ich schon sehr lange den Wunsch, mein setup ein wenig professioneller zu gestalten, da ich zwar einen PC habe, in den ein gutes Netzteil verbaut ist sollte es für mich machbar sein die neuen Teile einzubauen, es ist nur momentan das Problem, das mein jetziger Computer nicht sehr gut ausgestattet ist. 

Hier mein momentanes setup:


AMD fx 8350

32Gb DDR4 ram mit 2400mhz(momentan auf 1600mhz gedrosselt) 

Nvidia geforce GT1030

Be Quiet! System Power 9 700W CM

Der rest der teile sollte unwichtig sein, da ich alles außer den im test enthaltenen sachen und dem Netzteil neu kaufen müsste da diese veraltet oder nicht ausreichend sind, und der zu testenden Hardware nicht genügend Kapazität zur Verfügung stellen würde damit ich, falls ich den testkriterien entsprechen und gewinnen sollte der neuen hardware (egal ob stil- oder Leistungstechnisch) genügend ausdruck und einen realitätsnahen Test ermöglichen könnte.

Ich denke ich wäre Deswegen für den Test geeignet, da ich  jetzt knapp 20 jahre Erfahrung mit Firmen und teils auch Privatcomputern und deren Reperaturen habe, daher kenne ich die leistung eines PC mit 2080Super M.2 ssd und einem i9 sowie die eines PCs mit einem ryzen 3200G, oder auch meinem mit den oben genannten Komponenten. 


Worauf ich beim test hauptsächlich eingehen würde:
Ich finde es wichtig das (sowohl beim Arbeiten, als auch beim zocken) keine Lüftergeräusche zu hören sind da ich auf dem neuen setup sowohl arbeiten als auch spielen würde, würde ich die Geschwindigkeit der CPU  und der GPU testen, mir ist jedoch vorallem wichtig dass die Leistung der beiden möglichst  perfekt auf einander abgestimmt ist  ich würde ich beim test demnach auch diverse Benchnark Programme nutzen um dies zu testen(nur solange die entwickler eine nennung ihres programms im Bericht erlauben würden)



Ich würde so testen:
1.Ich würde ein Unboxing zu den Komponenten machen. 
2.ich würde ein video vom einbauen der Komponenten machen, und ein paar Fotos schießen. 
3.ich wurde aufnehmen, wie der PC startet und schreiben, wie schnell er es tut. 
4.ich würde das WLAN testen. 
5.ich würde das setup in einigen Spielen testen. 
6.ich würde in einem video auf das spielerlebnis eingehen und ein paar erklärungen machen, wieso ich welches Spiel zu welchem Testzweck gespielt habe.
7.Ich würde die ein paar benchmark Tests durchführen und über das Ergebnis schreiben das heißt:
wie gut einschätzbar es dann gewesen ist und was meine erste schätung war wie es aussehen würde, nebenbei würde ich dann den MSI afterburner laufen lassen um zu checken wie heiß die Komponenten werden dabei kann man dann auch die Lautstärke der Kühler unter last hören und mit der des systems der 2080Super vergleichen. 
8.Zuletzt könnte ich dann einen abschließenden Kommentar zum Test geben und erklären ob und wenn ja, warum sich ein Kauf lohnen würde.


----------



## Tobe204 (8. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mit großem Interesse habe ich den Beitrag über den User-Test gelesen. Tatsächlich verfolge ich schon seit mehreren Jahren die Internetseite und das Forum, habe mich aber erst heute angemeldet.

Bereits seit meiner Jugend beschäftige ich mich mit Hardware und Games. Zwangsgedrungen stand alle paar Jahre ein Hardwareupgrade an, um weiterhin die Games in einer angemessenen Qualität zu genießen. Daher habe ich mich viel mit der Hardware beschäftigt und unter anderem auf PCGH.de sowie im Forum darüber informiert. Die dadurch gewonnenen Informationen haben mir stets weiter geholfen und ich konnte immer gut die Informationen in meine Hardware-Konfigurationen einfließen lassen. Stets gut Beraten durch die Kaufempfehlungen und das Forum habe ich jahrelang Spaß daran gehabt. Nach jedem Upgrade der Hardware war ich umso mehr begeistert, welche Steigerungen der Leistung möglich sind. 
Unter den verbauten Komponenten befanden sich sehr oft Komponenten der Marke MSI. Ich habe oft sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und beabsichtige diese zukünftig auch wieder zu kaufen.

Durch ein Studium und private Veränderungen war ich in letzter Zeit weniger informiert, habe aber seit kurzem wieder die Leidenschaft dafür zurück entdeckt. Darauf hin habe ich begonnen mich wieder über die aktuelle Hardware zu informieren und mir ein Hardware-Konfiguration zusammenzustellen. Dies hat mir wieder sehr viel Freude bereitet. Als ich die Komponenten des User-Tests gesehen habe, habe ich viele Komponenten meines Wunschsetups entdeckt. Diese würde ich mit gleichwertigen Komponenten ergänzen, um eine leistungsstarkes Gesamtsystem zu erhalten.

Ich würde mich freuen durch den User-Test wieder in die Thematik einzusteigen und den anderen User eine hilfreiche Bewertung der Komponenten schreiben zu dürfen.

Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße
Tobias


----------



## BruceBanana (8. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Ich lese schon seit langem viele Artikel von euch und finde diese immer wieder interessant.

Mein Setup für die von euch gestellten Komponenten wären:

16 GB G.Skill Ripjaw V in Rot

NZXT KRAKEN X53 WaKü

650 Watt Modecom Volcano Modular 80+ Gold

in einem Azza Inferno 310 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower

Schwarz/Rot ist für MSI einfach pflicht!

Ein Video als Unboxing und zur Vorstellung wäre auch dabei.
Ich würde mich freuen diese Teile zu Testen.

MfG Bruce


----------



## Beinfreiheit (8. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

seit meinem erste 486er war ich fasziniert von Computern. Mit vielen Systemen seit dieser Zeit und für mehr als 10 Jahre auch als Systemintegrator und Softwareentwicklerbin ich mit so einigen Computern und auch Servern in Kontakt gekommen.
Seit vielen Jahren aber habe ich schon kein AMD System mehr verwendet, genauer gesagt seit meinem XP3200, welcher noch mit einem Bleistift übertaktbar war. Dieses wäre eine schöne Möglichkeit dieses zu ändern.

MSI als Marke habe ich bisher hauptsächlich bei Grafikkarte selber verwendet.

Momentan verwende ich für anspruchsvolle Aufgaben und Gaming ein System aus einem Intel I7 6700k, einer EVGA GTX 1070 Ftw, einem EVGA Z170 Classified k, 16GB DDR4 Ram und einem 1050w Netzteil.

Ich würde mich freuen dieses System zu erneuern und mit dem Prozessor ein Medien PC aufbauen.

Meine Tests würden sich einerseits auf das Gaming beziehen, aber auch auf Video Encoding und der Verwendung als Softwareentwicklungs-Workstation.

Als Hobbyfotograf habe ich auch die notwendige Hardware um die geforderten Fotos und Videos zu erstellen.

Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn ich den Lesertest durchführen dürfte und wünsche allen Mitbewerber viel Erfolg. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Timo


----------



## RaptorTP (9. April 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

OMG ! Das wird die Hölle bei der Vielzahl an guten Bewerbungen.

Dann ist das doch gar nicht weiter schlimm wenn da die eine oder andere dazu kommt 

Ich versuche mein Glück ebenfalls:

Durch & durch Nerd seit etwa 15 Jahren. Durfte auch schon einiges testen und würde mich auch nicht scheuen ein Video zu machen. Kann aber nicht versprechen das ich nicht trotzdem auf 12.000 Zeichen oder mehr komme xD

Ich schraube manchmal lieber als das ich am PC zocke. Gleich ein Setup aus CPU + Board + Graka durfte ich allerdings noch nie testen. 
Mega was MSI & AMD da raus haut.

Mir ist es wichtig das ein "Mittendrin-Gefühl" entsteht und man gut nachvollziehen kann wie gut die Komponenten sind, was sie ausmacht, bzw. für wen es sich empfiehlt oder eben nicht.

Ein Laserthermometer und ein Schallpegel-Messgerät sind ebenfalls am Start. Ansonsten ein kleines Rode Mic für Sound-Aufnahmen und eben auch das Test-Video.

Mein momentanes Übergangssystem ist folgendes:

Ryzen 5 1600 AF
16 GB Crucial Ballistix
Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite
Sapphire RX 570 Nitro+
be quiet Straight Power 11 550 Watt

34" Samsung S34J550 3440x1440, 75 Hz Freesync ( OC gehen auch 90 Hz)

Normal bin ich grafikkartentechnisch im grünen Lager unterwegs. Feiere aber AMD zur Zeit hart da sie wirklich denn Bann der Quadcore CPU + HT gebrochen haben und die neuen Ryzen CPUs einfach keinen Halt kennen.
Ich wünsche mir für AMD das sie eben auch auf dem Grafikkarten-Markt bald was liefern können um sich um die Krone zu streiten 

Natürlich würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen wenn es mich treffen sollte. Ganz klar.

Bin gespannt was die Grafikkarte leistet, ob und wie viel OC möglich ist und was eben die Temps sagen.

Beim Board erhoffe ich mir beim Versuch das System silent zu halten, das Chipsatzlüfter kein Radau macht.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das System in 3 verschiedene Szenarien zu testen.

1- Undervolt und silent
2 - at Stock
3 - OC Power User

Dort dann auch die Unterschiede in Temps, Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme checken gegen den wirklichen Benefit.

So würde ich wohl noch mehr Leute abholen mit dem Test. Die Finger jucken schon xD 
wünscht mir Glück und vor allem: bleibt gesund !

Grüße


----------



## lennart.b (9. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo
Bei diesem Lesertest muss ich mich auch bewerben!

Interesse:
Ich suche bereits seit einiger Zeit Ersatz für mein in die Jahre gekommenes Computersystem mit Intel 5820k (OC) und Radeon 570 (OC). Meiner Meinung nach kommt man derzeit bei der Suche nach Preis-Leistungs-Siegern nicht an den Produkten von AMD herum. Nie hat man derartige Leistung für das geforderte Geld bekommen. Trotzdem hat mich der Preis der X570 Mainboards (und damit dem einzigen PCI-E 4 Unterbau) bislang von einem kompletten Upgrade abgehalten, daher ist euer Bundle einfach Mega!
PCI-Express 4 ist ein spannendes und entscheidendes Thema und ein X570 Mainboard + CPU und einer 5700XT Grafikkarte passen wunderbar zusammen.
Gerne würde ich daher dieses AMD Bundle ausgiebig testen. Bereits zum Ghz Rennen zwischen Intel und AMD, hatte ich AMD Hardware in meinem Rechner und verfolge daher AMDs jüngste Erfolge mit einigem Interesse. Ich finde es außerordentlich gut, dass die Vormachtstellung von Intel endlich gebrochen wurde. Nun aber zu den wichtigen Dingen:
Meine Testvorstellungen:


Ich benötige sehr viel CPU Leistung für verschiedene Compilierungsaufgaben und daher könnte jegliche Mehrleistung an Prozessorleistung direkt in gewonnene Abarbeitungszeit umgemünzt werden. Diese vermutete Zeitersparnis würde ich gerne Anhand verschiedener Beispiele dokumentieren. Noch sind zwar keine Informationen zum enthaltenen Prozessor verfügbar, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es sich um den 3600(x) handeln wird. Hier würde mein alter 6Kern 5820k (Baujahr 2014) also gegen einen neuen 6Kern Ryzen 3600 antreten. 
Mir ist zwar bekannt, dass bislang erhältliche NVME m.2 SSDs noch keinen direkten Nutzen aus PCI-Express ziehen, einen Vergleichstest würde ich trotzdem gerne durchführen, zumal ein Vergleich mit einem 5 Jahre altem Mainboardunterbau u.U. doch signifikante Unterschiede erkennen lässt. 
Trotz der stark gestiegenen Leistung dürfte das „Bundle“ u.U. stromsparender als mein altes System sein, zumal ich dieses bereits moderat übertaktet habe, um das bestmögliche aus dem System heraus zu holen. Hierzu würde ich verschiedene Messtests machen, um den Stromverbrauch in verschiedenen Szenarien zu vergleichen bzw. zu dokumentieren. 
Aufgrund eines defekten RAM-Riegels habe ich erst unlängst ein 16GB DDR-4 3600 Paar gekauft. Daher könnte ich einen Vergleichstest zwischen älteren 3200er und den neuen 3600er Modulen machen. Die X570 Plattform und die Ryzen Prozessoren  sollen ja maßgeblich von schnellerem RAM profitieren. In einem alten Media-Center PC habe ich auch noch langsamere aber hochwertige 2400er Module die ich zusätzlich testen würde. Damit hätte man einen durchaus interessanten Vergleich von alter und neuer Technik. Es dürfte vielleicht einige User geben, die damit geliebäugelt haben, ihre alten DDR4 Riegel weiterzuverwenden. Daher fände ich einen Vergleichstest der RAM Generationen durchaus interessant. 
Die X5700 XT ist ebenfalls ein tolles Stück Technik. Meine Radeon 570 ist mit dem mittlerweile nötigen OC leider ein ziemlicher Quälgeist, was mich als Freund von leisen Lüftern ziemlich stört. Die X5700 XT dürfte um einiges ruhiger laufen und MSI verspricht bei der Gaming Plus ziemlich viel. Da wäre ich sehr gespannt zu sehen, ob es reine Marketingsprüche sind, oder ob hier tatsächlich Oberklasseleistung mit angenehmer Geräuschkulisse kombiniert werden konnte. 
Performance-Benchmarks würde ich mit verschiedenen Spielebenchmarks durchführen. Um sich etwas von der Masse der üblichen Verdächtigen abzuheben, würde ich meine Vorliebe für „Remastered / Rehade“ MODS zur Geltung bringen, wie das sensationelle „Empire of war remake“, oder die Reshade Mods für GTA5, mit denen man auch üppigen Videospeicher füllen kann. Aber auch Jedi Fallen Order darf als aktuellen Spiel bei einem Star Wars Fan nicht fehlen. 
 
Mein System:


Core i7 5820k 
Asus x299 SLI Prime 
MSI Radeon 570 
16GB 3600 DDR4 RAM (Crucial) 
Be Quiet dark power 730w 
Be Quiet Black Rock 
Be Quiet 500 Gehäuse 
2x Samsung M.2 SSDs 
 
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Chance auf dieses tolle Bundle, viel Zeit und Ausdauer für denjenigen, der die ganzen Bewerbungen lesen und bewerten muss, und allen viel Gesundheit.

MfG
Lennart


----------



## KremitTheFrag (9. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Morgen und ein herzliches Hallo an die Community und die Redaktion,

ich bin Leser der ersten Stunde, also seit der Erstausgabe, und musste mich leider neu anmelden, weil augenscheinlich mein Altaccount nicht mehr Aktiv war und ich mich zwar einloggen aber damit nicht antworten konnte. Sei es Drum.

Ich selbst bastel seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr bei allerlei Verwandten7Bekannten und auf der Arbeit an der Hardware rum. Erschrekend daran ist, dass die ersten Versuche bereits 23 Jahre her sind. 

Der ein oder andere wird es kennen, es beginnt das Studium, dann kommen Frau und später Kinder dazu und nach und nach geht einem die Zeit verloren, sich noch mit stundenlangem Feintuning zu beschäftigen, um auch das letzte Quäntchen aus der eigenen Hardware herauszuholen. Systematisches und informatives Schreiben gehört bei meinem Job dazu, daher gehe ich davon aus, diesen Punkt gut erfüllen zu können.

Was kann ich nicht in Erinnerrungen schwelgen. Von Silberleitlack zur Entfesslung eines Duronprozessors oder der "beeindruckenden" Leistung einer GeForce MX2. Wieviele Stabilitätstests man durchlaufen lässt und hofft, 2-3 FPS dauerhaft mehr rauszubekommen. Dann wurde mir die Kiste zu laut und es ging los mit Silentsystemen und Wasserkühlung. Damals noch mit selbst aufgesägtem Gehäuse und einer Pumpe aus dem Aquaristikhandel.

Meine aktuelle Hardware entspricht ungefähr dem Stand meines familiären Umbruchs, breiten wir einen weiten Mantel des Schweigens darüber. Einzig eine Rx 580 Saphire Nitro+ habe ich mal nachgerüstet und mir DDR 4 Ram im Angebot besorgt. Der wartet nun schon eine ganze Weile, aus der Schublade und an die Arbeit zu kommen.

Die Kinder sind jetzt größer, die Freizeit ist wieder mehr vorhanden. Es wäre für mich genau der richtige Moment, um wieder mit meinem Jugendhobby weiterzumachen und sich nochmals Jung zu fühlen. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich neue Hardware in einem alten, selbstgedämmten Chieftec Bigtower unterbringen lässt. 

Und wenn euch dies noch nicht überzeugt hat, dann denkt doch bitte an meinen Arbeitsspeicher, der endlich mal wieder das Licht der Welt oder besser noch der anderen Hardware sehen möchte. 

Meinetwegen entscheidet euch nicht für mich, aber entscheidet euch für die armen Ramriegel, die nichts falsch gemacht haben.

Beste Grüße und entspannte Osterfeiertage
S.Bloem


----------



## Llares (9. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

So, liebe Freunde der Sonne und des gepflegten Testens! Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den User-Test des MSI-Bundles. Bis auf meine ersten drei Rechner (C64, Amiga 500, 486 DX40), habe ich meine Hardware immer selber zusammengebaut, getweaked und getestet. Daher fühle ich mich durchaus dafür geeignet, das interessante MSI-Bundle zu testen. 

Ich habe vor kurzem auf die AM4-Plattform aufgerüstet. Bei der Zusammenstellung hatte ich auch das MSI X570 Gaming Edge in der näheren Auswahl, habe mich aber letztendlich dagegen entschieden, da verschiedene Reviews von hohen Temperaturen der Spannungswandler sprachen. Ich würde die Möglichkeit gerne nutzen, diese Aussagen zu verifizieren oder zu widerlegen. 

Ich würde auch schöne Vergleiche zu meinem derzeitigen Setup ziehen (siehe unten) und versuchen, die Vor- und Nachteile der X570- Plattform herauszuarbeiten. Da ich mein aktuelles System per Custom-Wasserkühlung auf Temperatur halte, habe ich ausreichend Equipment (Temperatur-Fühler, Aquaero 5 LT), um interessante Temperaturmessungen durchführen zu können, wobei ich die CPU zum Testen mit einem Luftkühler versehen würde. 

Die Grafikkarte würde ich gerne in Bezug auf Undervolting und Overclocking testen. Objektive Lautstärkemessungen kann ich zwar nicht durchführen, bin aber trotzdem gespannt, wie sich die Lautstärke darstellt. Synthetische und Spiele-Benchmarks werden natürlich mit allen drei Szenarien (UV, Standard, OC) durchgeführt. Über den Test- Parcour müsste ich mir noch etwas Gedanken machen, aber ich habe Wolfenstein 1 & 2, Kingdom Come Deliverance, Witcher 3, Battlefield 1 und Hellblade sowie viele ältere Spiele hier, um eine schöne Übersicht zu erstellen. Vergleichswerte liefert meine Wassergekühlte und UV- sowie OC'te Vega 56. Für das Gesamtsystem würde ich natürlich noch schauen, wie es sich in diversen synthetischen Benchmarks schlägt (Kopiergeschwindigkeit, Cinebench,…). Ein Vergleich Onboard-Sound gegen dedizierte Soundkarte wird ebenso wenig fehlen, wie ein OC- Test meines RAM. 

Mein derzeitiges Sytem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Ryzen R5 3600
MB: Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7
VGA: AMD RX Vega 56@64
Sound: Asus RG Xonar Phoebus
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 CL16@3800 16/17/19/16
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv X
Power: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Screen: Benq XL2730Z

Meine Erfahrung mit Reviews beschränkt sich auf Amazon, aber als Ingenieur muss ich ständig Berichte schreiben. Da liegt der Fokus zwar mehr auf der objektiven Beschreibung und weniger auf dem Unterhaltungsfaktor, aber ich denke, dass sollte ich hinbekommen. Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn ihr mich auswählt und ich der Community die zu testende Hardware etwas näherbringen kann.


----------



## noiz (9. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hi PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich auch für das Testbundle.

Mein Derzeitiges System ist leider schon 10 Jahre alt und wobei ich mir dieses Jahr noch ein neues Ryzen System kaufen möchte. 
Als Hobby Fotograf mit entsprechender Ausrüstung kann ich ein Duzend guter Fotos abliefern. Als Fachinformatiker und Modder von Gehäusen kann ich natürlich mit den System umgehen. Das Ausloten und Optimieren macht mir besonders Spaß und ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ich noch etwas aus einem System raus kitzeln kann. Dazu nutze ich natürlich einige Benchmarks welche euch gut vertraut sind. Als Fan von PCGH kenne ich natürlich auch eure Benchmark Möglichkeiten. Auch die Messung der Stromversorgung wäre möglich.
 Erfahrung in Testen von Produkten jeglicher Art (Spiele, Software, Hardware, Rasierapparaten und sonstigen Sachen) konnte ich auch schon gewinnen und musste schon so einige Testberichte schreiben.

Für mein neues System habe ich mir den Ryzen 5 3600 oder Ryzen 6 3700x ausgesucht, wobei ich erstmal gucken muss was finanziel drin ist. RAM muss ich mir ebenfalls kaufen da mein DDR3 RAM nicht passt. Für mein neues System werde ich mir noch ein Gehäuse bauen müssen, da es auf dem Markt keine geeigneten Gehäuse gibt. Mein Netzteil ist erst 1 Jahr Alt und mit 750 Watt ausreichend Dimensioniert. Ältere HDDs, SSD's stehen derzeit schon zum Testen bereit, eine M2 SSD werde ich mir noch zulegen. 

Derzeit nutze ich zwei Systeme

 AM2 System mit Windows XP: 
8 GB Ram
2 SSD's
ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe
ASUS GeForce 9800 GTX

AM3+ Phenom 2 x6 1055 mit 16GB RAM, Windows 7 und 10
Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
4 SSD's
KFA2 GTX 1070 EX OC Sniper Edition

Es stehen noch weitere Grafikkarten von AMD und Nvidia zur Verfügung welche getestet werden können.

Bis Bald und bleibt mir gesund

Euer Noiz aus Berlin


----------



## chriss1610 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Testsystem
Als Testsystem kommt ein 27 jähriger Hardware Enthusiast zum Einsatz. Dieser hat gewisse Erfahrungen mit Hardware verschiedenster Hersteller. ASRock, Asus und Gigabyte sind aktuell in Form von Mainboards im Gebrauch. PowerColor und Asus ROG als Pixelschubser. Sowohl aus dem roten, als auch aus dem grünen Lager. Als Prozessoren sind Ryzens der 2.Generation im Einsatz. Er glaubt an die RGBibel und hält sich an die RGBote. In seinem bekannten Kreis ist er für die Auswahl und Beratung bei Hardwarekauf sehr gefragt. Um dies auch immer erfolgreich und zufriedenstellend zu bewerkstelligen, informiert er sich stets über alle Neuerungen und ist dementsprechend auch mit Testberichten vertraut.

Lautstärke
Die Lautstärke des Testsystems erstreckt sich von ca. 37dB flüsternd bis max. 90dB schreiend. Doch beim erhalten eines Testbundles kann sie auch mal auf über 90dB ansteigen. Dies ist ansonsten ausgeschlossen. Um die Lautstärke auf einem gesunden maß zu halten kann man die Teamspeak Einstellungen auf die jeweilige Vorliebe anpassen. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass dies keine Leistungseinbußen mit sich bringt.

Temperatur & Kühlung
Die durchschnittliche Kerntemperatur liegt zwischen 36,5 und 37,4 Grad Celsius. Diese Temperatur sollte in allen Szenarien gehalten werden. Bei kalten Außentemperaturen muss deswegen entsprechende Kleidung angelegt werden. An sommerlich heißen Tagen kann es zu Kondenstropfen kommen, die allerdings auch benötigt werden um die Temperatur zu halten. Ansonsten kann auch ein kühlendes Getränk aus einem braunen Behältnis Abhilfe schaffen. 

Leistungsaufnahme
Das Testsystem bedarf einer stetigen Zufuhr von Energie in Form von Nahrung. Bevorzugt werden  selbstgekochte Lebensmittel. Diese müssen gut Gewürzt und mit liebe zubereitet sein. Außerdem wird auch Flüssigkeit benötigt. Die tägliche Leistungsaufnahme beträgt 10.040 kJ.

Taktverhalten
Das Taktverhalten ist von verschiedenen Einflüssen abhängig. Grob gesagt kann man im ruhe Modus von einem Takt von 50 bis 100 Schlägen pro Minute ausgehen. Dies entspricht zwischen 0,84 und 1,7Hz. Bei Belastung steigt dieser Wert. Maximal kann er 193 Schläge pro Minute erreichen, was umgerechnet 3,22Hz entspricht. Beim Erhalt eines Testbundles kann aber auch dieser Wert darüber hinaus steigen.

Fazit
Die Möglichkeit ein Testbundle zu erhalten erfreut das Testsystem sehr. Es ist bereit sich dafür einzusetzen und seine Leistung für einen ausführlichen Testbericht abzurufen. Entsprechende Erfahrung und auch Testgeräte bzw. Vergleichswerte sind vorhanden. 

Liebe Grüße und ein laut ausgerufenes HARDWAREEEE!!!


----------



## Research (9. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Man kennt mich. 

Da ich schon länger ein neues System Plane wäre dies eine gute Gelegenheit.
Zusätzlich dämmt es etwas die Langeweile ein.

Wenn mein AG nicht zwischendurch ne Notaktion vom Kunden aufgebrummt bekommt.

Aktuell genutzt:

ClevoP502
32GByte DDR3 1600
GTX970m
Core i7 3740QM
3 SSDs
ASUS XONAR U7MK II und Focusrite Solo 3.Gen + DT770Pro 80Ohm und ModMic4
Eizo FHD Display

Geplant:
Das Bundle.

Dazu:
RAM: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GIS) ab €' '142,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Display: LG 34UM69G-B ab €' '385,42 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler: Noctua NH-C14S ab €' '74,33 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
SSD1: Gigabyte Aorus NVMe Gen4 SSD 500GB ab €' '137,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
SSD2: Mushkin Pilot 1TB ab €' '157,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Case: https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-cor...a-1f8-00m1wn-02-a1553310.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
PSU: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-500w-atx-2-4-bn293-a1910215.html
NW: https://geizhals.de/delock-rj-45-89587-a2088684.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Zur Verfügung steht mir ein 10GBitNAS.
Eventuell dazu ein passender Router, allerdings hat das MSI nur 433MBit/s. 
Alternativ habe ich noch eine WaKü, bestehen aus, u.A. Phobya 200er + 420er Radiator übrig.

Gehäuse kann ich auch, endlich, mein TT WP200 zusammenbauen.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

nach einem fetten Stück Kuchen habe ich jetzt auch Kraft getankt, um hier noch meinen Hut in den Ring zu werfen:

Ich bin eigentlich ein sparsamer Mensch, was erklärt, dass mein vorletzter Rechner  (Intel Q9650 , GTX 285, 4 GB DDR2) von 2009 bis Ende 2018 halten musste. Anfang 2019 habe ich dann meinen aktuellen Rechner im DIY-Style zusammengestellt und -gebaut. Ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis war damals meine Prämisse. Das Aussuchen sowie das damit verbundene Recherchieren haben mich dann wieder tief in die PC-Hardware-Welt hineingezogen, so dass das System auch schon leicht verändert wurde. In diesem Prozess ist aktuell (unter teilweiser Aufgabe der Sparsamkeit, bspw. beim RAM) folgendes rausgekommen:

MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Ryzen 7 2700 (ohne X)
2 x 16 GB 3200 CL14
Radeon RX 5700 XT Anniversary
Enermax Platimax DF 750 W
Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4
Be Quiet Pure Base 600
500 GB SSD, 1 TB SSD, 1 TB HDD

Hauptzweck des Sytsems war eigentlich Gaming. Allerdings bin ich dann ab Mai 2019 auf Distributed Computing (DC) gekommen und unterstütze seitdem mit meiner CPU Rosetta@home und mit der GPU Folding@home. Bis zur aktuellen Lage lief die CPU etwa 50 % der Zeit fürs Crunchen, seit Zuspitzung der Lage in Europa laufen CPU und GPU 24/7. Der wesentliche Zweck ist daher nun eigentlich DC geworden. Wenn der Rechner soviel läuft, ist natürlich Effizienz das oberste Gebot, so dass ich sehr viel Wert auf UV (CPU und GPU) und etwas Underclocking bei der GPU lege (aufgrund des Blowers senke ich nicht nur den Stromverbrauch sondern auch den Geräuschpegel).

Was "stört" mich an meinem aktuellen System:
- das X370-Board lässt leider nicht so problemlos ein Anpassen des PPT-Limts der CPU zu, wie es ab X470 aufwärts der Fall ist. Es wäre schon schön, beim Gamen das Verbrauchslimit hochzusetzen und danach wieder auf die Limist des R7 2700 zu gehen
- die Zen+ CPUs zieren sich teilweise mit RAM-Takt > 3200 Mhz, so dass ich meinen guten RAM gar nicht in den eigentlich möglichen Frequenzen ausfahren lassen kann (Rosetta@home profitiert auch etwas von höherem RAM-Takt)
- und der Hauptpunkt: die Ryzen-CPUs haben ab Zen2 einen Riesensprung bei Gleitkomma-Berechnungen und bei der Effizienz gemacht; wenn ich meine Punktewertung bei Rosetta mit Zen2-CPUs vergleiche, machen letztere fast 50 % mehr Punkte (und damit Rechenleistung) bei gleichem Stromverbrauch
- PCI-Express 3.0 Unterbau mit einer 4.0 fähigen GPU

Das MSI-Bundle würde daher alle meine oben genannten Punkte mit einem Schlag beseitigen. Zudem wäre die GPU  bei gleicher Leistung vermutlich deutlich leiser und mit UV und Underclocking vermutlich fast unhörbar. Die von mir erwarteten Verbesserungen bzw. deren tatsächliches Eintreten oder ggf. Nicht-Eintreten wären daher ein zentraler Bestandteil meines Testberichts. Konkret stelle ich mir folgende Gliederung vor:

- Auspacken und Präsentieren der neuen Hardware (Optik, Haptik, Zubehör etc.)
- Erfahrungsbericht über den Einbau und die Ergonomie
- Performande-Vergleich mit dem alten System:
        - Wieviel besser sind die Ergebnisse bei Rosetta@Home?
        - Wieviel besser laufen einige Games, bei denen ich aktuell punktuelle Performance-Einbrüche erlebt habe (z.B. Kingdom Come  Deliverance auf dem Marktplatz in Rattay)?
- Wie gut funktioniert das schnelle Rauf- und Runtersetzen des CPU-Powerlimits mit den X570-Boards per Ryzen-Master?
- Wie gut lässt sich der RAM übertakten und was bringt der ganze Spaß bei meinen Anwendungsfällen, insbesondere bei Rosetta@Home?
- Bringt PCI-Express 4.0 nennenswerte Vorteile ggü. PCI-Express 3.0?
- Wie verändern sich Stromverbrauch und Effizienz?
- Wie verändert sich die Lautsärke des Systems, insbesondere bei der GPU?
- Gesamteindruck und Fazit

Das Ganze gibt es ohne Video und daher mit mind. 12.000 Wörtern.

Die Hardware bekomme ich selbstverständlich auf eigene Faust zusammen, genauso einen strukturierten Text, der hinterher auch halbwegs lesbar und verständlich sein sollte 

Ich hoffe, das reicht an Informationen (und zum Gewinnen...).

Liebe Grüße und frohe Ostern aus dem heimischen Gefängnis
Magnus


Emotionaler Nachtrag:
Das letzte Mal, dass ich etwas gewonnen habe, war Mitte der 90er beim Quiz der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr im Rahmen unserer Dorf-Kirmes. Es ist der 2. Platz geworden: ein 50 - 70 cm großer Teddybär. Ich war schon 11 oder 12 Jahre und konnte daher nix (mehr) damit anfangen. Meine damals 3 bis 4-jährige Schwester hat sich gefreut


----------



## Drakoud (10. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallöchen PCGH Team,

gerne möchte ich die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen und mich auch als Tester bewerben, bisher war ich immer als stiller Leser in eurem Forum unterwegs nun wäre es aber schön auch einen Teil dazu beizutragen.

Meine Computer habe ich bisher immer selbst zusammengestellt, früher natürlich noch ein wenig blind aber mit der Erfahrung ist das Ganze natürlich professioneller geworden, einen großen dank hier auch gleich an euch und eurem Forum. 
In meinem Umfeld sorge ich dafür das die Systeme optimal laufen und berate auch gerne bei Upgrades oder baue diese auch gerne ein.

Beruflich arbeite ich als Softwaretester jedoch würde ein Hardwarebericht und Vergleich dieser mich in den Fingern jucken.

Mein aktuelles System habe ich Anfang des Jahres, mithilfe eures Forums, zusammengestellt und sieht wie folgt aus:

• Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 3700X
• Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
• RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
• Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 1070
• Netzteil: 550 Watt Corsair Netzteil RM550X ATX
• Mainboard: MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX AM4
• Gehäuse: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz 
• Festplatten: Samsung Evo 850 250 GB & Samsung Evo 860 1 TB
• Monitore: BenQ GL2450 & Samsung SyncMaster BX2440 im Dualscreen-Betrieb (ein etwas Anspruchsvollerer Monitor würde zum Test zur Verfügung stehen.)

Neben meinem aktuell genutzten System habe ich ein zweites System im Haus, mein alter Rechner wird aktuell von meiner Frau genutzt und wäre für Vergleiche natürlich auch verfügbar. 

• Prozessor: Intel Core I5 6600K
• Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
• RAM: 16 GB
• Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 970

Nach dem Unboxing der Komponenten würde ein Vergleich zu den kürzlich erworbenen teilen folgen.
Im Anschluss stehen Gaming (+ Streaming), Videoschnitt und Alltagsgebrauch natürlich auf der Agenda. Hierfür sollte das System zumindest im normalen Gebrauch schnell, leise und zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichten. Dahingehend wird auch getestet. 
Für hochauflösende Fotos sowie Videos ist gesorgt, auch ein gutes Mikrofon steht zur Verfügung, um das Video dementsprechend zu vertonen.

Ich danke schonmal für die Gelegenheit und würde mich freuen mitmachen zu dürfen, ich drücke natürlich allen anderen auch die Daumen. 

Schöne Grüße und viel Erfolg

Tom


----------



## Eine_Bratwurst (10. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Jakob, ich bin 22 Jahre alt und möchte mich hiermit für den Hardwaretest bewerben. Privat beschäftige ich mich seit einigen Jahren bereits mit Computern. Dieses private Interesse habe ich vor 3 Jahren zum Beruf gemacht, indem ich eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker bei der Deutschen Telekom AG begann. Diese werde ich Mitte diesen Jahres mit sehr guten Noten abgeschlossen haben. Im Rahmen dieser Ausbildung konnte ich mein Fachwissen stark erweitern.
Auch privat habe ich nach wie vor großes Interesse an IT-Systemen und baue nach wie vor regelmäßig PC-Systeme für Freunde sowie bekannte zusammen.

Mein eigenes Setup besteht aktuell aus folgenden Komponenten:
Gehäuse:  be quiet! Dark Base 700
CPU-Kühler:  be quiet! Dark Rock 4
Netzteil:  be quiet! PURE POWER 11 700W
Monitor:  ACER Predator XB271HUAbmiprz
Arbeitsspeicher:  2x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200

Außerdem sind folgende, für den Test nicht relevante, Komponenten verbaut:
GPU:  ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 Ti OC
Mainboard:  ASUS ROG Strix B450-E
CPU:  AMD Ryzen 7 2700X

Das oben genannte Setup eignet sich hervorragend für einen Test der MSI Komponenten, da ich hiermit die Grenzen der von Ihnen gestellten Testhardware komplett ausreizen kann. Meine aktuell verwendete GPU und das Mainboard können für den Test als Vergleichshardware von einem anderen Hersteller dienen. Außerdem sind Mainboard und Prozessor aus der vorherigen Generation und somit kann ich auch hier einen guten Vergleich ziehen.
Bei der Form des Lesertests würde ich mich für die Form ohne Video entscheiden. Die Möglichkeit eigene, hochauflösende Fotos aufzunehmen besteht selbstverständlich trotzdem.
Der von mir durchgeführte Test würde sich hauptsächlich auf Gaming sowie den Alltagsgebrauch der Hardware beziehen. Hierbei kann ich aus einem großen Pool von Spielen für einen Test schöpfen. Außerdem kann ich die Steuerungssoftware MSI Mystic Light mit allen im PC verbauten Komponenten testen. Weitere RGB-Komponenten sind für diesen Zweck bereits vorhanden.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie mich für den Lesertest auswählen würden. Für Rückfragen bin ich selbstverständlich offen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jakob Buchwald


----------



## bruchpilot123 (10. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

AW: Lesertest MSI - Bundles (MPG x570 MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi, Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bin kein Profi, was den Ausbau von PC Systemen betrifft, stelle mir jedoch schon seit einigen Jahren  PC Systeme selbst zusammen.  Ich bin immer an akteuellen Entwicklungen  bei PC Komponenten interessiert und probiere auch gerne mal neue Hardware aus. 

Ich würde gern die oben genannte Komponenten testen. Ich fände es interessant zu schauen, wie Nutzerfreundlich und verständlich ist das Bios des Mainbaords, wie gut kann man die Einstellungen der Grafikkarte anpassen. Wie verständlich sind diese. Zudem finde ich es interessant, wie gut ist der Einbau für Menschen durchführbar, welche beginnen 
sich damit zu beschäftigen. 
Ich bin in der Lage meine Erfahrungen in Textform und in guten digitalen Bildern festzuhalten und diese zu teilen. 
 Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus:

Intel i5 8600K
Gigabyte GiBy Z370P D3 
Scythe Ninja 5 SCNJ-5000 
32 GB D416GB 2666-19 Aegis 1.2V K2 GSK
Enermax RevoBron 700W ATX24 
be quiet! SILENT BASE 601 sr ATX
AOC Gaming CQ32G1

viele Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## monkey79165 (10. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

ha ...da passt es doch wie die faust aufs auge...

bin momentan auf der suche nach neuem amd system fuer mich, da mein langjaehriges amd fx 8150 vor ein paar tagen nicht mehr aus dem suspendmodus aufgewacht ist*♂️....

muss mal ehrlich sagen dass ich nicht wirklich mehr ein grosser gamer bin
aber ich wuerds mal gerne nochmal wissen ob ich es nicht verlernt habe ein neues system auf die beine zu stellen...

bin auch kein windows nutzer, seit xp  und vista kein os mehr von microsoft....

nach vielen distros austestens bin ich bei original debian linux geblieben und das seit 9jahren...
und kann sagen, auch als ottonormalo kann ich mit linux gamen und officen ohne einschraenkungen im taeglich digitalem leben....

ach ja... nicht daran gedacht wo das alles verstaut wird...
momentanes (ex)system
amd fx 8150 3,0ghz
cooler masterliquid lite 130 aio wasserkuehlung
asus m5 a88m evo board
16gib ram ddr3
128 gib ssd
2tib samsung platte
radeon xfx 7870 ghz edition
650 watt netzteil modular bequite
und verstaut alles im klassiker
chieftec dx-01sld-u-op
miditower gehäuse in silber

nach 9jahren einsatz ist das gute stueck leider nicht mehr ausm suspendmodus aufgewacht.
verschiedene reanimationsversuche verliefen nicht wie gewuenscht.
somit muss ich leider das baby von den schläuchen befreien... 
RIP mein treuer begleiter.


hab mir nach einer guten amdloesung gesucht
und schon was zusammengestellt,
doch dann kam mir diese anzeige und dacht mir, versuchst mal dein glueck.

kurz und knapp
wuerd gern dabei sein


----------



## Erizar (11. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes Team von  pcgameshardware.de,

ich bin 33 Jahre alt und spiele schon seit 66Mhz Computerspiele. Natürlich ist es schon etwas weniger geworden, mittlerweile nutze ich meinen Rechner auch für das Homeoffice, abends sind auch mal CS GO und andere Spiele mit Freunden drin. Eure Seite habe ich schon oft besucht und konnte bisher immer für mich wichtige Informationen gewinnen. Ich arbeite im Controlling wo gute und vor allem schnelle Hardware immer wichtiger wird, um rasch Informationen auswerten zu können und anschließend zu visualisieren. 

Ich bin zufällig auf diese Aktion gestoßen, weil ich genau diese Komponenten kaufen wollte, um einen neuen Rechner aufzubauen. 

Aktuell nutze ich ein:
MSI GS63VR Stealth Pro 7RF-214DE 15,6´´FHD i7 16GB 256GB SDD GTX1050 Win10.

Ferner besitze ich noch meinen treuen alten Freund:

Thermaltake Gehäuse Armor Jr.
Be Quiet 530 Watt
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Asus Mainboard
MSI R5770 Hawk
Samsung 256GB SSD.

Dieses Setup soll es werden:

be quiet! Silent Base 801 mit Sichtfenster
750 Watt Corsair RMX Series RM750x Netzteil
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X
500GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe.

Meine Rechner schließe ich an zwei AOC Gaming 27G2U/BK an. Für Wifi-Tests mit dem Mainboard steht eine 1 Gbit Internetleitung zur Verfügung. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich dieses MSI Wifi Mainboard rausgesucht habe. Der Ryzen 7 3700X soll es werden, weil er Hyperthreading gegenüber dem i7 9700k unterstützt und im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis punktet.

In meinen Tests würde ich Games spielen,  Wifitests durchführen und Office-Anwendungen ausprobieren, wobei Letzteres bei dem Setup kein Problem darstellen sollte. 

Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung sehr freuen.

Beste Grüße
E.Bechler


----------



## m_t_k (11. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Auch ich möchte mich auf diesem Weg für den Hardware-Test bewerben!

Mein aktuelles Setup setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

LG 34GK950f
i5 9600K
H100x AiO (alternativ: Dark Rock Turmkühler)
32GB-Ram@3200MHz
RTX 2070 Super
1TB- Samsung NVME
Be-Quiet 650Watt (alternativ: 1000W)

Zusätzlich steht mein Arbeitsrechner zur Verfügung:
HP Z4 Workstation mit i9900x, 64GB Ram und RTX 2080Ti

Den Hardware-Test könnte ich unter Laborbedinungen durchführen (Messgeräte und Räumlichkeiten durch meinen Arbeitgeber verfügbar):

Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera für Fotos und Videos beim Unboxing und Zusammenbau, sowie der Testaufbauten.
Schallpagel-Messgeräte zur Lautstärkemessung (z.B. der Grafikkarte im Idle und unter Last)
Wärmebildkamera zur Messung der Temperaturen (z.B. Spannungswandler Mainboard und Graka, etc.) im Idle und unter Last
LeCroy-Oszilloskop zur Aufzeichnung verschiedenster Signale (z.B. Rippel der durch die VRM's erzeugten Spannung (getaktete Wandler, daher ist die Restwelligkeit interessant)) ebenfalls im Idle und unter Last
Spektrum-Analysator z.B. um verschiedenste Signalanalysen im Frequenzbereich durchzuführen (z.B. Frequenzgang des verbauten Audio-Frontends)
Netzwerkanalysator um die Anpassung der WLAN-Antenne zu messen (leider sind diese Antennen oftmals sehr schlecht angepasst!)

Ich würde verschiedenste Stresstests fahren: Prime,Furmark,Cinebench,... aber natürlich auch Games!

Die Messdaten würde ich grafisch mit MATLAB und/oder Excel darstellen.

Ich würde mich über euer Feedback freuen
Viele Grüsse
Michi


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht bewerben da ich für die Komponenten keine direkte Verwendung habe.
Ich habe mich aber entschieden, für den Fall meiner Auswahl die Komponenten einem Kollegen zu spenden der im Rettungsdienst arbeitet und aufgrund persönlicher Umstände knapp bei Kasse ist.
Außerdem vermisse ich meine Schlumpf den ich verschenkt habe an besagte Person, ich trauere meinem speziellen Umbau der V56 ein wenig nach.

Die Komponenten würden dann folgendes ersetzen:
Z170 Board mit 6700k
16Gb Ram
Vega 56 aka Schlumpf.

Geplant wäre dann ein Umbau mit einem 3600er Prozessor mit Boxed Kühler oder einem BeQuiet Dark Rock Slim den ich noch hier habe.

Mit dem testen von Komponenten bin ich vertraut, erstelle gelegentlich auch mal was hier fürs Forum oder aber für IgorsLab, insbesondere beim Thema AMD Grafikkarten.
Ich habe aber auch schon zu einem Monitor sowie einem Laptop was geschrieben.
Ich habe mehrere Systeme auf die ich bei Bedarf zurückgreifen könnte. Entsprechend dadurch auch eine gute Vergleichsbasis.
Für mich aus persönlichem Interesse würde ich die GraKa mal noch in einem eGPU Case testen, da mich das Verhalten im Bandbreitenlimit interessieren würde gegenüber meiner V56.

Beim Thema MoBo habe ich bereits ausgiebig Erfahrung mit den X570 Boards, da ich eine Biostar sowie eine Gigabyte Board aktuell betreibe.
Beim Thema AMD GraKa´s dürfte ich ja mittlerweile hier im Forum bekannt sein.

Das ganze würde ich entsprechend dokumentieren und auch einen ausführlichen Test dann zum Board sowie der GPU verfassen.
Camcorder und Digitalkamera tun Ihr übriges dann zum Test.

Die Komponenten würde ich dabei alle übertakten sofern der Hersteller dagegen kein Veto erhebt.

MfG und frohe Ostern
Gurdi


----------



## malheleco (11. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
euer Test-Bundle aus CPU, Mainboard und Grafikkarte klingt für mich nach einem idealen Grundbaustein für einen leistungsfähigen Gaming-Rechner. Das würde ich nur allzugerne austesten und dabei auch redaktionell tätig werden.

*Unter anderem würde ich mich in meinem Testbericht folgenden Fragen und Themen widmen:*
- Leistungsfähigkeit: Wie gut performt das System in verschiedenen aktuellen Spielen, wo sind eventuelle Grenzen? Die Performance beim Videoschnitt und Kodierung könnte ich ebenso in den Test einfließen lassen, wäre aber nicht mein Fokus.
- Lautstärke und Temperatur: im Ruhezustand und unter Last
- Optik: Wie machen sich die Bauteile in einem durchsichtigen Case, wie gut kommen die LEDs zur Geltung?
- Einstellungsmöglichkeiten: UEFI-Interface, MSI-Software für LEDs

*Was würde mich zu einem guten Tester für das MSI-Bundle machen?*

- Zusammenstellen bzw. Zusammenbau der Hardware ist absolut kein Problem für mich. Ich baue meine eigenen PCs und die in der Familie genutzten Rechner seit mehr als 15 Jahren selbst zusammen - inkl. Komponentenauswahl. Dafür verfolge ich natürlich auch Neuigkeiten zu Hardware aller Art, selbst wenn gerade kein PC-Bau ansteht.
- Ich habe während des Studiums zusammen mit Freunden ein kleines IT-Blog betrieben. Dort haben wir selbst redigierte Artikel zu aktuellen Hard- und Softwarethemen veröffentlicht und dazu teilweise auch YouTube-Tutorials erstellt. Fotos und Videos würde ich mit Hilfe meiner Sony DSC RX-100 III inkl. Stativ erstellen und entsprechend bearbeiten.
- Ihr würdet mir bzw. meiner Freundin eine große Freude mit der Hardware machen.

*Was spricht gegen mich als Tester für das MSI-Bundle?*

- Ich bin hier im Forum neu angemeldet, weil ich bisher nur lesend hier unterwegs war.
- Ich bin mit meiner aktuellen Hardware noch überwiegend zufrieden, daher gäbe es potentiell gute Tester, die sich noch mehr über die Hardware freuen würden.

*Setup: Welche Hardware außer der Testhardware käme zum Einsatz?*

Von meiner aktuellen Hardware würde ich voraussichtlich lediglich die Monitore und 2 SSDs (s.u.) weiter verwenden. Bei dieser Hardware handelt es sich unter anderem um eine Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 CPU auf einem GA-H97-D3H Board unterstützt von 32 GB Crucial DDR-3 RAM. Als Grafikkarte kommt eine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC zum Einsatz. Verbaut ist das alles im Fractal Design Define R5.
Eben diese Komponenten und eine SSD, die ich aktuell nicht nutze, würden in meinem aktuellen Rechner verbleiben, denn diesen möchte ich dann meiner Freundin zum gemeinsamen Zocken vermachen.
Allerdings würde ich auf Grund der positiven Erfahrungen mit meinen aktuellen Komponenten bei einigen Marken erneut zugreifen.

*Daher wäre mein Setup wie folgt:*
- CPU: AMD 3xxx 
- Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
- Grafikkarte: MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X
dazu kommt
- Gehäuse: Fractal Design 7 Dark Tempered Glass (sowohl für den CPU-Kühler als auch die Grafikkarte ist laut Specs genug Platz)
- CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (in Anlehnung an den PCGH-Test von Anfang April)
- Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power 750W, ggf. Platinum-Ausführung (MSI empfiehlt für die 5700 XT min. 750W)
- Monitore: 2x Dell U2412M
- SSD: Samsung EVO 970 Plus und Crucial MX500 1TB
- Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200

Sämtliche Komponenten habe ich bereits mit den Spezifikationen der Test-Hardware auf Kompatibilität abgeglichen. Beim Arbeitsspeicher würde ich ggf. abweichen, wenn die CPU die Speicherfrequenz nicht unterstützt. Außerdem sind alle Komponenten kurzfristig verfügbar.

Abschließend ein paar grundlegende Informationen zu mir selbst: Ich heiße Bernd, werde bald 31 Jahre alt und habe Wirtschaftsinformatik studiert. Nach dem Ende meines Studiums habe ich im August 2015 eine Stelle als Softwareentwickler in Karlsruhe angenommen.


----------



## maverick80 (11. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

euer Test-Bundle aus CPU, Mainboard und Grafikkarte kommt mir gerade recht, da mein Aktuelles System so langsam in die Jahre kommt und mein Asrock Board leider defekt ist und nicht mehr richtig Bootet.

Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus einem Asrock z97 Extreme 6 Mainboard ,ein Intel CPU i7 4790K ,GSkill DDR3 F3 2400 16GB RAM Speicher  und einer AMD RX Vega 64 Grafikkarte.
Des weiteren werkelt noch ein Monitor AOC2790 und ein  Thermaltake Cologne 730W in meinem PC.


Ich hatte immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt also auch Pläne gemacht wieder auf AMD umzusteigen ,daher käme mir dieser Test sehr recht dort könnte ich meine Eindrücke als auch den Geschwindigkeits Zuwachs zu meinem alten PC als Vergleich nehmen.


Schon seit Kindheit bin ich mit dem PC aufgewachsen das dürfte ca 1986 gewesen sein und seit dem her beschäftige ich mich mit dem PC .
Meine PC Systeme hab ich stets selber zusammen gestellt als auch zusammen gebaut.

Mein Test würde folgendermaßen sein



Unboxing,  Optik, Ausstattung, Zubehör 
der Zusammenbau des Systems 
Installation von Windows 10 
Tests der Aktuellen Spiele und deren Vergleich zum alten i4790k PC 
PCI-Express 4.0 im Vergleich zu PCI-Express 3.0 
UEFI BIOS 
Temperaturen 
Lautstärke 
Overclocking 
Fazit 

Also Jahrelanger PC Games Hardware Leser würde es mich freuen von euch zu hören und meinen Beitrag zur Community  und auch euch bereit stellen zu dürfen .


----------



## Romualdo1987 (11. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Schönen guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bezüglich des MSI-Bundles bewerben.

Mein Name ist Oliver Krüger, bin 33 Jahre alt und derzeit als Ingenieur tätig. Ich beschäftige mich schon seit fast zwei Jahrzehnten mit Videospielen und auch seit geraumer Zeit mit PC-Hardware, über die ich u.a. Dank der PCGH und anderer Fachmagazine stets gut informiert bin. Seit einigen Jahren baue ich meine Spielerechner selbst zusammen, nachdem ich meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Komplettsystemen machen konnte. Dabei fing ich damals mit einem AMD Athlon 700 Mhz und einer Geforce 256 beim ersten Selbstbaurechner an. Bis heute habe ich diverse CPUs und GPUs von allen am Markt verfügbaren Herstellern ausprobiert, habe jedoch relativ schnell mein Faible für AMD Hardware entdeckt. Das ist einer der Gründe weshalb ich auf eure sehr nette Lesertest-Aktion aufmerksam geworden bin, da es sich dabei um AMD Hardware handelt und ich diese sehr gerne auf Herz und Nieren testen würde. Weiterhin denke ich, dass ich in der Lage bin vernünftig formulierte Texte zu schreiben und kann Dank der neuen Spiegelreflexkamera meiner Freundin auch entsprechend schöne Fotos schießen. Ich finde die Vorstellung einen eigenen objektiven Test über die neue Hardware schreiben zu können sehr reizvoll und würde mich sehr über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.

Nun noch einmal kurz zu meinen aktuellen Systemen:

1) Hauptrechner für den Gaming-Schreibtisch:
- AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 3,7 GHz (Alphacool Eisblock XPX clear)
- Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 (3 x 140 mm)
- Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 Wifi (AMD X470)
- PowerColor Radeon VII @ 1,95 GHz / 1,05 V (16 GB HBM2 @ 1,15 GHz, Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light)
- G.Skill Flare X 32 GB DDR4-3333 (14-14-13-28)
- Creative Sound Blaster X AE-5
- Samsung SSD 970 Evo 1 TB
- Samsung SSD 860 Evo 2 TB
- Toshiba DT01ACA300 3 TB
- be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 (inkl. Rev. 2 Updates)
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W
- Samsung C49RG94SSU @ 5120 x 1440
- Oculus Rift S

2) Zweitrechner für den Fernseher:
- AMD FX 8320E @ 3,2 GHz
- Arctic Freezer A11
- Asus Crosshair V Formula (AMD 990FX / SB950)
- Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ SE @ Stock (8 GB GDDR5)
- Corsair Vengeance Pro 16 GB DDR3-1866 (9-10-9-28)
- Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
- OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB
- SanDisk Plus 120 GB
- Seagate 1 TB
- WD Caviar Black 1 TB
- be quiet! Silent Base 800
- Cooler Master B500 ver.2
- LG 65SJ8109 @ 1920 x 1080

Herzliche Grüße und noch schöne Ostertage! Bleibt gesund!

Oliver Krüger


----------



## Skorgistin (11. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Abend zusammen,
wie viele andere würde ich auch gerne in den Genuss kommen die Komponenten von MSI zu testen und natürlich auch zu nutzen. 

Ich habe vor kurzem auf Ryzen wieder umgestellt. Von meinem alten i7-4790k habe ich auf einen 3600x umgestellt.

Als Grafikkarte und Mainboard nutze ich schon Jahrelang Asus. Daher würde ich gerne mal den Unterschied zwischen dem BIOS und der Software Armoury Crate und die MSI Software sehen. 
Aktuell arbeitet eine Asus GeForce 1070 Dual in meinem PC mit einem Asus Strix X-570E Mainboard.
Als RAM nutze ich 2x16GB Corsair Vengance 3600er die sehr gut mit den Ryzen Prozessoren harmoniert.
Aktuell ist meine Grafikkarte undervoltet und mein RAM mit den Timings des RAM Calcs eingestellt. 
Auch der Unterschied zwischen Nvidia und AMD beim Undervoltet und Übertakten, mit Blick auf die Lautheit und Temperaturen. 

Für mich als Technik Freak (Wir alle hier im Forum wohl ) wäre es mir ein Fest die Teile zu testen am PC herum zu Schrauben und mit Programmen herausfinden was möglich ist.

Meine Sonstigen Komponenten sind ein Platinum Netzteil von Corsair mit 850 Watt, ein Kleinformatiges Gehäuse Corsair i220t und als Monitor zur Befeuerung der Grafikkarte, ein 27 Zoll 144hz Asus Gerät.

Wie erwähnt würde ich mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen die Teile und auch MSI vs. Asus zu testen und meine Erfahrungen darüber zu teilen. 

So long. Bleibt Gesund. Allen viel Glück. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Skor


----------



## latinoramon (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Was soll man groß schreiben. bin schon ewig bei euch und genauso lange befasse ich mich auch mit Hardware. (Siehe-Sysprofile)
Gerne Teste ich für euch ausführlich, Die geforderten Anforderungen, stellt überhaubt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Schraubenverdreher (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH Team,

das ist ja quasi ein Deal den man nicht ablehnen kann 

Seit dem ich klein bin, habe ich mich schon gerne mit PCs beschäftigt. Und noch lieber baue ich sie auch zusammen. Auf Grund dessen bin ich in der Familie und im Freundeskreis auch die zentrale Anlaufstelle, wenn es um PCs geht.

Um so mehr begeistert mich dieses Angebot, da es einfach Spaß macht neue Komponenten zu verbauen.

Mich würde es sehr freuen, wenn mir die Ehre zu Teil werden würde!
Dabei scheut es mich nicht, meine komplette Wasserkühlung auseinanderzunehmen um die Komponenten testen zu können.
An schlechten Bildern sollte es zudem nicht mangeln. Mir steht eine Canon EOS 5D Mark III zur Verfügung.

Über mich selbst:
Mein Name ist Robert und bin 25 Jahre alt.
Ich habe eine erfolgreich abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme hinter mir und mache derzeit meinen Techniker in der Elektrotechnik, Fachrichtung Datentechnik in Karlsruhe.

Nun noch Angaben zu meinem Setup:

Gehäuse:
bequiet Dark Base 700
Mainboard:
ASRock X370 Gaming K4
RAM:
4x Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR4 3000 LP
CPU:
Ryzen 7 1800X
GPU:
MSI R9 390X Gaming G8 [Leider ist mir diese vor ein paar Tagen gestorben=( ]
ASUS HD7950 Direct CU  II (vorübergehender Ersatz)
Netzteil:
Corsair TX 850M
SSD: Samsung Pro 840, Samsung Pro 850, Crucial MX500
Monitor:
Samsung C49HG90DMUXDE
Maus: 
Logitech G530
Tastatur: 
Roccat Ryos MK FX


Kühlung:
CPU:
EKWB Supermacy EVO 
GPU:
EKWB R9-390X TF5
Radiator: 
Warercool Mo-Ra3 360
Pumpe:
Aqua Computer DX5 Next
AGB:
Watercool Heatkiller Tube 150

Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH Team, lieber Stephan,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest eines MSI-Bundles bestehend aus MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000 CPU. Meine Erfahrung über PC-Hardware beziehe ich zu großen Teilen aus meinem bald 10-Jährigen PCGH-Abo und natürlich aus einer Vielzahl selbst erstellter Rechner. Für den Test würde ich keinen bestehenden PC upgraden, sondern ein komplett neues System aufbauen. Ergänzend zur Testhardware würde ich ein bereits vorhandenes Be Quiet! Silent Base 601 mit Glasfenster, ein Seasonic Focus Plus 550W Gold, 32GB DDR4-3000-CL15 Crucial Ballistix Sport Speicher und einen Arctic Freezer 33 eSports ONE verwenden. Beim CPU-Kühler könnte ich alternativ auch auf einen Noctua NH-D14 oder eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 wechseln. AM4 Upgrade-Kits für die Kühler sind vorhanden, eine SSD würde ich noch besorgen. Testmonitore sind mit 144Hz WQHD und 60Hz UHD vorhanden. Als Testvariante würde ich mich für die längere Variante ohne Video entscheiden.


Geplanter Testaufbau

Die obligatorische Produktvorstellung der Testhardware und des fertigen funktionsfähigen Rechners.

RAM-Tuning auf dem MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi. Hierfür stünden mehrere RAM-Kits mit 2x8 GB zur Verfügung. Vertreten wären C-Dies, E-Dies und eines der schwächeren Exemplare B-Dies.

Grafikkarten-Tuning: Ausloten des Optimierungspotentials der Grafikkarte incl. subjektiver Einschätzung der Lautstärke.

Praxis-Benchmarks: Hier würde das Testsystem gegen mehrere ältere Rechner bei Spielen  in 720p, 1080p, 1440p und 2160p antreten, um den Leistungssprung für interessierte PC-Aufrüster aufzuzeigen. Ich hätte unter anderem Zugang zu einem FX8300 + RX570, E3 1230 + R9 Fury oder meinem letzten Low-Budget Projekt mit R5 1600 12nm + RX56 Vega. Die Auswahl der Vergleichsrechner würde ich auch von der zur Verfügung gestellten Test-CPU abhängig machen.


Ich würde mich riesig freuen bei der Auswahl als Tester berücksichtigt zu werden.

Herzliche Grüße
Rolk
​


----------



## Wake (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Servus,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch als Lesertester für PCGH+MSI bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
RAM: G.Skill Ares 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB)
GPU: Palit GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER JS 8GB
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB SSD + Samsung 860 Evo 4 TB SSD (+WD Red WD60EFRX-68MYMN1 6TB HDD als Backup)
NT: Be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Gehäuse: NZXT original Phantom

Dokumentieren würde ich die praktischen Leistungszuwächse durch die CPU sowie -unterschiede der GPU in jeweils 4 aktuelleren und älteren Spieletiteln unter WQHD.
Dazu kommt noch die Erfassung der Boosttaktraten, Maximaltemperaturen (sowohl integriert als auch extern am Kühler gemessen) nach Aufheizung unter Beachtung der Umgebungstemperatur, der maximalen Lüfterdrehzahlen und -geräuschimpressionen sowie die Leistungsaufnahme in Watt des gesamten Systems. 
Das Austauschen der Wärmeleitpasten der GPUs - ob hier mit einer hochwertigen Alternative (Kryonaut) noch relevante Gewinne erzielt werden können im Vergleich zur Herstellerpaste - steht auch auf dem Plan.
Etwas später im Jahr würde ich mir auch gerne eine PCIe4 M.2-SSD anschaffen (vorausgesetzt es erscheint mal eine mit neuem Controller, ich bin von den derzeitigen Phison-Rebrands nicht besonders angetan) und deren Auswirkungen auf das System im Vergleich zu den SATA-SSDs festhalten.
Zwar in noch ferner Zukunft aber eine Erwähnung wert: Sollte die Ryzen 4000er-Serie kompatibel mit X570 sein, würde ich auch darauf kurz nach Veröffentlichung umsteigen und weitere Vergleiche anstellen.

Anschaffungen meinerseits für den Testaufbau wären wie folgt:
Gehäuse: Lian Li O11Dynamic XL (um für einen passenden Unterbau mit genug Frischluft zu sorgen)
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z 32GB DDR4-4000 CL19 (F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK)
Accessories: Noctua NM-AM4 mounting kit  (da Noctua ja einen Kaufbeleg fordert und die derzeitigen Umstände auch sicher nicht kurze Lieferzeiten garantieren ist selber kaufen wohl die bessere Variante)
Storage: 2TB M.2 SSD (mit einem besseren Controller als das Phison-Gerümpel sobald verfügbar)
CPU: Ryzen 4000 (falls weiterhin kompatibel mit X570)

Beste Grüße und einen schönen Ausklang der Osterfeiertage wünscht euch
Wake


----------



## WingMan88 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein fröhliches Osterfest!

Mit dieser tollen Aktion habt Ihr euren Teil dazu schon mal beigetragen.

Mein kürzlich erworbenes Pure Base 500 wäre das ideale neue Zuhause für das beeindruckende Bundle von MSI. 
Das GAMING EDGE ist meines Erachtens eins der besten X570-Boards und zusammen mit der RX 5700 XT GAMING X schafft es MSI mal wieder auch extreme Leistung in leise bzw. unhörbare und optisch ansprechende Komponenten unterzubringen.

Mit Freude würde ich die ausgelobten Produkte einbauen, ausgiebig testen und die Ergebnisse dokumentieren. 
Als Softwareentwickler bin ich es gewohnt, technische Dokumentationen zu erstellen und Fakten visuell dazustellen. 
Fotografieren gehörte schon zu meinen Hobbys, als man noch Filme einlegen musste. 
Außerdem bringe ich von Berufs wegen das notwendige technische Verständnis mit.  

Mein jetziges System ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, und sollte sowieso bald durch ein Ryzen-System ersetzt werden:

be quiet Pure Base 500
Asus A88XM-Plus FM2+
AMD A10 7850K auf 4,2 Ghz übertaktet
DDR3 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Silber
be quiet System Power 7 450W Non-Modular
be quiet Shadow Rock TopFlow
Samsung Evo 860 512GB
MSI GTX 1060 Gaming 6G
be quiet Silent Wings 2 und Shadow Wings 2 PWM Lüfter sowie ein Artic P14 PWM
Dell U3419W 3440 x 1440




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht nur meine AMD-APU ist mit aktuellen Spielen überfordert, auch meine Grafikkarte stößt bei dieser Auflösung an ihre Grenzen. 

Im Falle eines Gewinns und der Möglichkeit mich als Test-Redakteur zu beweisen, würde ich zusätzlich noch entsprechenden DDR4-Ram sowie einen Dark-Rock 4 und bei Bedarf ein leistungsstärkeres Netzteil selbst erwerben.

Herzlichen Dank für diese einmalige Chance.

Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Ostfriesland


----------



## marionege (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo wertes PCGH Team, 

und liebe Leser meines zukünftigen Lesertestes :-

Angefangen vor ein paar Jahren mit dem Umbau eines Pentium 60 und einer Voodoo Grafik, neee ich verrate mein Alter nicht, ist das zerlegen,modifzieren und in der Regel erfolgreiches Zusammenbauen von Hardware zu meiner Passion geworden. Im PCGH Forum bin ich seit 2009 Mitglied, allerdings kein besonders Aktives, mehr hochinteressierter Leser, der seine Harwareträume in einem 25 m² Schrauberbüro umsetzt. Spezialisiert auf das Sammeln von Grafikkarten und ausgerüstet mit viel, viel, ja viel Hardware. So nun genug vom mir.

Das neue Setup aus Mainboard, Grafikkarte und noch unbekannter CPU wird unterstützt von einem: 
- Sharkoon Cool Zero 750 Watt Netzteil
- Patriot DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit  
- Intenso TOP SSD 512 GB, Installiert ist WIN 10 mit allen aktuellen Treiber.

Ein Benchtable wird die Heimat der Hardware und eine Sony Alpha 5000 wird die Bilder und Videos aufzeichen. 
Ausser Benchmarks wird sich das Mainbord mit einem  B350 und einem B450 messen, die RX 5700 XT tritt gegen eine MSi RTX 2070 und eine Referenz 
MSI RX 5700 an. 
Der neue Prozessor wird der Gegenspieler eines Ryzen 2700X und eines Ryzen 3600X werden. Zum Teil sind das Leihgaben meiner Familie. Hier schon mal ein furchteinflößendes Bild von einem Gegenspieler. 

So nun  genug, ich freue mich auf den Test, 
Viele Grüße und ein schönes Restostern. 
wünscht Euch allen marionege, 
bleibt gesund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

*tldr:* Äußerst ausführliche Testmethodik mit Bildchen und Balken, genug Hardware für Vergleichstests, hab Bock, ist für einen guten Zweck (PC des Bruders und Basteltrieb).


Guten Morgen,

bei diesem Angebot muss man einfach mitziehen und sein Glück versuchen. Daher bewerbe ich mich hiermit als Lesertester für das MSI-Ryzen-Bundle.

Infos zur mir:
Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, Analyst und habe bedingt durch Home-Office sehr viel Zeit, um Tests laufen zu lassen während ich arbeite. 
Mein aktuelles System benötige ich dafür nämlich nicht.
Ich bin in diesem Forum seit 2016 unterwegs, meist als stiller Leser. Ich muss jedoch zugeben, dass ich mein aktuelles System ohne dieses Forum damals an die Wand geworfen hätte.
Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass ich sehr dankbar bin dieses Forum zu haben und sehr viele Leute hier äußerst hilfsbereit sind. Danke nochmal an alle die aktiv im 6700K OC-Thread mitgewirkt haben 

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:
MB: ASUS Maximus Ranger VIII Z170
CPU: Intel i7 6700K@4,5GHz@1,3v (geköpft, flüssigmetall)
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws V 3000 CL15
Kühler: Kraken x62
GPU: ASUS 1080Ti OC @1950MHz@ +400MEM @ 0.96v
Case: Phanteks P600s
NT: DPP 11-  850W
Monitor1: ASUS PG278q, 1440p, 144Hz
Monitor2: Dell U2412M

Kommende Woche wird folgender Umbau im System vorgenommen:
MB: MSI x570 MEG Ace
CPU: AMD 3700x
RAM: GSkill TridentZ 3600 CL18


*Wie würde ein von mir durchgeführter Hardware-Review ungefähr aussehen?*

*1. Das klassische Unboxing:*
Ansicht der Verpackungen, des mitgelieferten Zubehörs und natürlich äußerliche Begutachtung der Hardware.

*2. Einbau und Inbetriebnahme:*
Hierunter fallen beispielsweise auch die Werkseinstellungen des BIOS und dessen Menü sowie die Bedienung von Zusatzprogrammen des Herstellers.

*3. Leistung:*
Wie schlägt sich die von euch bereitgestellte CPU gegen die zwei zuvor genannten? Wo ist die 5700XT gegenüber der 1080Ti einzuordnen?
Dies würde ich sowohl CPU-Limit als auch im GPU-Limit mit der 1080Ti und der 5700 XT testen.
Hierfür würde ich rund 4-5 Spiele heranziehen.
Warum in beiden Limiten testen? 
Erstes Szenario zeigt eher die reine Leistung der drei zu vergleichenden CPUs. 
Im zweiten Szenario erhält man die typische Leistung des Gesamtsystems, in diesem Fall für Gaming. Zudem kann dabei ein Vergleich der beiden GPUs vorgenommen werden, sofern natürlich die gleiche CPU als Unterbau dient.
Die GPUs würde ich jeweils mit allen drei CPUs testen, um etwaige Unterschiede auszumachen.

*4. Temperatur:*
Durch die Verwendung einer AiO würde ich das System zunächst aufheizen, um die ausgelesene Temperatur der CPU nicht zu verfälschen.
Dann würden in entsprechenden Benchmarks/Stresstests jeweils mehrere Läufe durchgeführt um eine ausreichende Datenmenge zu erhalten.
Für die GPUs werden Daten aus dem Test im GPU-Limit aus Punkt 3. verwendet. 

*5. Fazit:*
Abschließender Vergleich von sowohl den CPUs und GPUs untereinander als auch den verschiedenen Verbundmöglichkeiten von Intel-Nvidia, Intel-AMD, AMD-AMD und AMD-Nvidia, sofern sich im Rahmen der Tests hieraus Unterschiede ergeben.

*Weitere Gedanken zum Testverfahren:*
Sowohl CPUs als auch GPUs werde ich in Punkt 3. und 4. an ihre (gesunden) Grenzen treiben und in die Auswertungen mit aufnehmen, um das Thema OC zu berücksichtigen.
Aufgrund meines x570 Ace wäre ein Test beider Mainboards beispielsweise in puncto Leistung der CPU, Temperaturen und Spannungsversorgung @Stock und mit OC denk- und machbar.
Dies ist jedoch eine Frage der Zeit, die sich im Laufe meines detaillierten Tests entscheidet. Notfalls würde ich die Erkenntnisse hieraus nachgelagert in den Review einpflegen.
Testen möchte ich dies aber definitiv.

*Warum solltet ihr also ausgerechnet mich als Tester auswählen?*
Zunächst muss ich sagen, dass ich so etwas noch nie gemacht habe.
Aber meine geschilderte Vorgehensweise zeigt, denke ich, dass ich darauf sehr viel Lust habe und mich dieser Herausforderung gerne stellen möchte.
Mein Bestreben ist es, die sich aus den Komponenten ergebenden verschiedenen Systeme untereinander so genau wie möglich zu vergleichen.
Ich habe einen äußerst großen Basteltrieb und es bereitet mir sehr viel Spaß neue Hardware zu verbauen und zu testen.
Alle o.g. Schritte würden mit Bildern und Diagrammen protokolliert und veranschaulicht werden.
Zudem hätte mein Bruder ebenfalls etwas davon, wenn ihr mich als Tester auswählt.
Da ich mit dem x570 MEG Ace, dem 3700x und der 1080Ti bereits sehr gut aufgestellt bin, würden die von euch und MSI zur Verfügung gestellten Komponenten in seinen PC wandern, welcher dieses Upgrade sehr gut gebrauchen könnte.



Beste Grüße und schöne Feiertage!
Bleibt gesund!

Guffelgustav


----------



## PAH3 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Moin zusammen,

danke erstmal für die tolle Möglichkeit, die ihr der Community bietet! Auch ich bewerbe mich gerne für den Lesertest!

*aktuelles System:*
i7 8700k
Asus RX 580
32 GB 3200 MHz RAM
ASRock Z370 Extreme4
2 QHD Monitore

Das technische Know-How für den Test besitze ich auf alle Fälle; meine Fähigkeit, grammatikalisch korrekte Texte zu verfassen, entnehmt bitte diesem Text.

Beginnen würde ich meinen Test mit dem Unboxing und Einbau der Komponenten. Danach würde ich klassischen synthetischen Benchmarks wie Firestrike oder Cinebench zu Rate ziehen. Die Videospiel-Performance würde ich natürlich auch miteinbeziehen. Interessieren würde mich auch die Lautstärke der Komponenten und die Kühlung der Grafikkarte durch das MSI Design. 

Jetzt kommen wir aber dazu, was mich als Lesertester von der breiten Masse abhebt: Zusätzlich würde ich gerne mit diesem Testsystem einen *Hackintosh* aufsetzen! Für diejenigen, denen das nichts sagt: Ein Hackintosh ist ein normaler PC, auf welchem per Bootloader Apples Betriebssystem „macOS“ nativ (ohne Emulation) läuft. Ich bin sehr aktiv in diesem Hackintosh Thema, mein jetziger PC läuft auch als Hackintosh; nur konnte ich noch nie ein Ryzen System unter macOS testen. Grundsätzlich ist es nämlich auch so, dass sich AMDs Ryzen unter macOS problematischer verhält, da Apple selbst keine AMD Prozessoren verbaut. Seit einiger Zeit gibt es aber verhältnismäßige einfache Patches, welche AMD Prozessoren leicht zum funktionieren bringen. Früher war das noch etwas aufwändiger. Trotzdem ist es so, wenn man dann mal alles richtig konfiguriert hat, läuft auch ein Ryzen unter macOS absolut stabil. 
Somit würde ich in meinem Testbericht das Konfigurieren des Hackintoshs dokumentieren und dessen Performance messen. Dazu zählt auch die Performance in Apples Kreativ-Programmen wie Final Cut Pro X und Logic Pro X. Am Schluss darf natürlich ein Fazit nicht fehlen, in welchem ich alle wichtigen Eckpunkte zusammenfassen werde.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen konnte! Eine detaillierte Vorstellung eines Hackintosh auf Ryzen-Basis wäre doch sicher mal etwas Interessantes und Neues für einige hier.

Viele Grüße
PAH3


----------



## Ber4met (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,

auch ich möchte gerne die Chance nutzen und Lesertester werden. Auch wenn ich jung hier bin, bin ich dennoch ein alter Hase. 

Seit dem ich 12 Jahre alt bin, ist meine Leidenschaft die Computertechnik und natürlich auch das Gaming. Aktuell bin ich 40 Jahre alt und einfach jung geblieben und lebe meine Begeisterung gerne aus, privat sowie beruflich. Allerdings bin ich nicht jemand der sich immer das neuste und beste Leisten kann.
Ich gehe daher sehr kritisch, analytisch und detailliert vor bei der Hardware Suche, auch betrachte ich gerne Preis/Leistung, welcher Mehrwert wird geboten etc. 

Bei den Kaufentscheidungen finde ich Tests von der gesuchten Hardware immer sehr hilfreich und jetzt bekomme ich auch mal die Chance
genau so einen Test für Suchende durchzuführen und mein Project MSI umzusetzen.

Ich habe mir nun letzten Monat schon den Kampf persönlich gegeben und etwas neuere Hardware gekauft,  wo wir nun zu meinem aktuellen Setup kommen was perfekt als Referenz dient:

Cpu:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600x

Mainboard: 
ASUS Rog Strix B450-f Gaming

Speicher:
16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB

CPU-Kühler:
be Quiet Dark Rock Slim mit 2 RGB Lüftern von Corsair

Netzteil:
be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850W Platinum

Grafikkarte:
Asus Strix Gaming OC GTX 1070

Gehäuse:
Corsair Carbide Air 540

SSD:
Toshiba TR200 240GB
Crucial MX 500 1TB


Was mir persönlich noch fehlt wäre eine bessere Grafikkarte, hier habe ich nun schon sehr viele Tests gesehen, gelesen und schwanke immer wieder AMD oder Nvidia. 
Bedeutet hier kann MSI ganze Überzeugungsarbeit leisten und ich kann euch mitteilen wie hier meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind (gut ist ja auch Ziel der Testleser)
Nicht nur auf die Grafikkarte bezogen, denn wie gesagte hatte ich schon einen Vergleichskampf zwischen MSI und ASUS. Hier war es eine Preisentscheidung und ich frage mich oft,
war es die richtige?

Womit ich mich auch beschäftige und ich bin mir sicher das ich damit nicht alleine bin, wie verhält sich die RGB Beleuchtung des Mainboards/Grafikkarte beim einbinden mit einem anderen RGB System zum Bsp. von Corsair(das ist dass was ich habe)?
Lässt es sich untereinander synchronisieren?

Generell werde ich mich natürlich beim Testen auf die Praxis beziehen, klar Benchmarks im Vergleich werden Bestandteil sein.
Was mir auch sehr wichtig ist, wie verhalten sich die Temperaturen im Gaming Alltag, kann ich im Gehäuse eine Pizza backen wenn ich es mit etwas OC übertreibe?
Wie einfach wird es für mich OC anzuwenden oder brauche ich ein Studium dafür?
Wie laut wird das System dabei? 
Ram Kompatibilität ist bei Ryzen Prozessoren ein sehr großes Thema. (Sogar mein aktuelles)
Wie verhält sich das System wenn es nicht übertaktet läuft? Einfach das Gefühl zu haben gut ich habe Luft nach oben.
Was ist wenn die Grafikkarte vertikal verbaut wird, gibt es Unterschiede in Leistung und Temperatur?

Was natürlich auch nicht fehlen darf Optik und Haptik. Wie wirkt es zusammen gebaut?
Ich bin Verfechter der reinen Luftkühlung. 
Da ich kein Labor hinter mir habe werden Messungen mit Hilfe von Software dargestellt
Lautstärke und Bilder werden via Iphone realisiert.

Hier entsteht eine klassische Win-Win Situation, ihr werdet einen Praxis bezogenen Test erhalten, der wird analytisch, objektiv, sachlich 
und verständlich beschrieben sein.  Erfahrungen im schreiben von Artikel konnte ich bereits erwerben.

Ich bekomme die Möglichkeit meine Neugier und Entscheidungen zu befriedigen und was ganz wichtig ist mein Projekt MSI umzusetzen.

Ich bedanke mich fürs lesen, hoffe natürlich sehr auf eine positive Entscheidung.
Ich gönne es jedem der sich hier bewirbt, wünsche viel Glück und freue mich auf die Testberichte.

Frohe Ostern euch allen, bleibt gesund. 

LG Manuel


Welcome to Project MSI


----------



## rebel85 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo,

also ich würde das Mainboard in meinen Cooler C700M testen

mit meiner weiteren Hardware
32 GB G. Skill Tridentz Ram
AMD Ryzen 3800X
Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 250Gb mit EK Water Blocks EK-M.2 NVMe Passivkühler
Samsung SSD 860 QVO 1TB
Western Digital WD Red 3TB
LG BH16NS40
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 OC
_als Power versorgung gibt es ein:_
be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4

der ganze Input geht über:
Roccat Nyth
Roccat Ryos MK FX, MX RGB BROWN

als Bildwiedergabe gibt es:
ASUS MG279Q, 27"
iiyama ProLite B2475HDS

als Kühlung gibt es eine Custom Wakü mit 280iger und 360iger Radiator.

die Grafikkarte würde ich in meinem PC "siehe oben" auch mit testen und auch in meinem HTPC mit zum Zocken in 4K (65") im Wohnzimmer
HTPC bestehend aus:
ASUS H97-Pro Gamer
Kingston HyperX Predator 240GB, M.2
Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB
Western Digital WD Red 3TB
Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz
Alpenföhn Atlas
32GB Kingston ValueRAM DIMM á 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11
Versogt von einem
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.4
_im schlichtem und teil gemoddetem_
SilverStone Lascala LC13-E
_als Grafik gegentest gibt es :_
EVGA GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Black Gaming


----------



## eXilitY (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Community

Name: Patrick
Alter: 35

Aktuell mache ich eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker in der Fachrichtung Systemintegration.

Vor meiner Umschulung habe ich allerdings auch schon viel Erfahrung im Bereich Hardware sammeln können. Zum einen habe ich früher in einem Computerfachgeschäft gearbeitet und habe dort ganz unterschiedliche Aufgaben gehabt. Von Beratung der Kunden bei Hardwarekauf, bis hin zum Maßgeschneiderten Systemaufbau. Auch gehört der Bereich der Werkstatt dazu.

Auch für Freunde und Bekannte bin ich die erste Anlaufstelle bei PC-Problemen oder wenn eine Aufrüstung, Neuanschaffung ansteht. Neben meiner Umschulung bin ich noch Projektleiter für den Hardwarebereich eines Online-Magazins. Für dieses Online-Magazin habe ich aber schon so einiges getestet, von Gehäusen, Grafikkarten, Soundkarten, Festplatten, SSDs, M.2 SSDs, Gamingchairs, Monitoren, Luftkühler und Wasserkühlungen bis hin zu Projekt-PCs, war doch schon einiges dabei. Natürlich ist das testen von Peripherie auch nicht zu kurz gekommen.

Für den Einbau der Hardware, steht mir ein Thermaltake Core X71, eine M.2 NVMe SSD, ein Netzteil und eine AiO zur Verfügung. Es könnte also ein vollwertiges System aufgebaut werden. Als Monitore stehen mir zum einen ein 35" und ein 32" TFT zur Seite. Der AOC 35" hat G-Syns und der Samsung 32" unterstützt FreeSync. FreeSync kann also auch bestens getestet werden mit der 5700 XT. Nach einem erfolgreichen Test, würde ich aus den Komponenten einen Render-PC mit Custom-Wasserkühlung.

Meine Testprioritäten in der Übersicht:

- Unboxing (Mit Video und Bilder)
- Bedienungsanleitung
- Präsentation der Komponenten
- Verarbeitungskontrolle
- Einbau der Hardware
- Ersteinrichtung
- Lautstärkencheck (GPU)
- Temperaturen
- Vorstellung der Features
- MSI Software
- Overclockpotential
- Renderleistung
- Gamingleistung
- Benchmarks
- Preis / Leistung
- Fazit

Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück.


----------



## earljones (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH, 
nachdem ich bei der Pimp my PC Aktion im letzten Herbst kein Glück hatte, probier ichs hiermit noch einmal. Angefixt von eurer Aufrüstaktion hab ich mich am Black Friday dazu entschlossen mein altes System in Rente zu schicken und mir was Neues zuzulegen. Den CPU – Kühler Noctua NHD15 Chromax Black hatte ich mir schon am Erscheinungstag bestellt und stand nun vor der Aufgabe ein stimmiges System darum aufzubauen. Meine Wahl fiel auf folgende Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design R6 USB-C (All Black)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 850 Watt (ist oversized, war grad lieferbar und günstig)
Mainboard: MSI X570 Unify
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
CPU – Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 Chromax Black
RAM: 32 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4 3200 (2x16GB)
GPU: MSI Geforce Ventus 1660 TI (6GB)
SSD1: 1 TB Samsung 970 EvoPlus  (Boot - SSD)
SSD2: 500 GB Samsung 960 Evo  
SSD3: 480 GB OCZ Vector 180

Der Zusammenbau hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht und die Freude war natürlich Gross als beim ersten Start alles funktioniert hat. Eigentlich wollte ich ein komplettes AMD – System aufbauen. Ich hab mich dann aber bewusst für eine Geforce Grafikkarte entschieden weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt überall von Treiberproblemen mit AMD - Karten zu lesen war. Die Auswahl der Komponenten richtete sich auch nach den Angeboten am Black Friday und sollte insgesamt ca. 1500 Euronen nicht überschreiten. Damit bin ich fast hingekommen und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem System.
Jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher, wieso will der mit so einem System Tester werden?
Ganz einfach, ich hab Spass dran neue Teile einzubauen und zu Testen was alles machbar ist… 
Der erste Schritt wäre die vorhandene 1660TI gegen die 5700XT auszutauschen und die beiden Karten miteinander zu vergleichen. Momentan zocke ich in FullHD auf einem Asus VG278 mit 144 HZ, in absehbarer Zeit möchte ich aber auf WQHD upgraden (sobald der ASUS XG279Q besser verfügbar und idealerweise unter 600 Euronen zu haben ist). 
Zweiter Schritt wäre der Aufbau eines komplett neuen Systems mit dem Mainboard, CPU und Grafikkarte. Als Komponenten würde ich da (vorbehaltlich Verfügbarkeit) verbauen: Fractal Define S7 BlackandWhite, Netzteil BeQuiet ab 650W, CPU-Kühler Noctua NH-D15 ChromaxBlack, RAM: 16 GB Ballistix 3600, SSD1: 500 GB Samsung 970 EVO-Plus, SSD2: 2 TB Samsung 970 EVO-Plus.
Dieses System würde ich dann auf Herz und Nieren testen und bewerten. Wichtig wäre mir dabei der Vergleich der beiden Mainboards (Unify vs. Gaming Edge). Interessant ist natürlich wie sich ein schnellerer Arbeitsspeicher, CPU und die andere Grafikkarte leistungstechnisch bemerkbar machen. Diese Sachen würde ich mit bekannten Benchmarks vergleichen. RGB interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, mir ist Design- und leistungsmäßig eher Understatement wichtig. 
Den neuen Rechner würde ich nach Abschluss des Tests einem sehr guten Bekannten vermachen. Der macht Musikbearbeitung und Videoschnitt, schielt deshalb schon die ganze Zeit etwas neidisch auf meinen neuen Rechner. Er werkelt noch mit einem Intel i7 950 und könnte ein Upgrade gut gebrauchen. 
Die Installation der Komponenten ist kein Problem, digitale Fotos ebenso wenig. Den Test würde ich ohne Video machen, dafür die geforderten Zeichen schreiben.
Viele Grüße, viel Glück allen anderen Teilnehmern und bleibt alle Gesund und Munter
earljones


----------



## RoadDog87 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

nach „Pimp My PC 2019“ ist der Lesertest für die MSI Hardware wieder eine super Aktion, auf die ich mich hiermit gerne bewerbe.

*Meine Erfahrung
*
Im Jahr 1996 hatte ich im zarten Alter von 9 Jahren meine erste Berührung mit einem PC (486er). Zu der Zeit und auch in den Folgejahren, interessierten mich hauptsächlich PC Spiele. Anfang der 2000er begann ich bereits, die damaligen fertig PCs von ALDI mit anderen CPU und GPU Kühlern und neuen Netzteilen auszustatten. Dadurch habe ich versucht, die maximale Leistung aus den Mini Towern herausholen zu können.
2007 konnte ich mir meinen Traum vom Eigenbau-PC erfüllen. Damals war ich auf den Core2Duo E6750 und 4 GB RAM noch sehr stolz. Kurz darauf folgte noch eine Custom Wasserkühlung.
Seitdem habe ich meinen PC immer stückchenweise aufgerüstet. Mal CPU und Mainboard (ggf. auch RAM) oder die GPU. Je nach dem an welcher Stelle der Flaschenhals in meinem PC war.
Zuletzt hatte ich das Gespann aus Z68 Mainboard und Intel Core i7-2600k sehr lange im Einsatz. Dieses musste aber vor knapp 2 Monaten weichen, als ich auf Ryzen 3000 umgestiegen bin.
In meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis habe ich zudem auch häufig bei PC Problemen oder Neuanschaffungen unterstützend geholfen.

*Meine aktuelle Hardware
*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU Kühler: AMD Wraith Stealth
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
RAM: 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3200
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro+ RX570 4G
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 10 CM 600W
Gehäuse: LianLi PC-G70B
Monitor 1: LG 27MP68HM-P
Monitor 2: HP w2207

Im Falle einer Teilnahme beim Lesertest, werde ich einen geeigneten CPU Wasserkühler anschaffen, damit auch eine Bewertung zum Overclocking erfolgen kann. Alle anderen Komponenten für die Wasserkühlung sind noch vorhanden.
Mein Monitor unterstützt leider „nur“ Full-HD, womit die RX 5700XT i.d.R. keine Probleme hat. Mir fallen aber dennoch einige Szenarien ein, in denen zumindest die 8GB VRAM oder aber auch die deutliche Mehrleistung der GPU selbst in Full-HD benötigt werden (ARK Survival Evolved, Assetto Corsa Competizione (Ultra Settings) und weitere). Ich hoffe daher, dass die geringe Auflösung kein Ausschlusskriterium darstellt.
Zum Anfertigen von Fotos steht mir zwar keine Profikamera zur Verfügung, mit der Sony DSC-HX50V aber immerhin eine Kamera mit besserer Bildqualität als von Handys.

*Mein Lesertest
*
Für meinen Lesertest plane ich folgende Punkte:



Unboxing inkl. Bilder, Angaben zum Verpackungsinhalt, etc. 
Detaillierte technische Angaben zu den Produkten (z.B. wie viele Stromanschlüsse benötigt die GPU? Wie viele SATA Steckplätze bietet das Mainboard? etc.) 
Einbau der Komponenten (ggf. inkl. Anfängerguide) 
Eingehen aufs BIOS / UEFI des Mainboards 
Gaming Benchmarks 
Synthetische Benchmarks 
Overclocking 
Undervolting 
Stromverbrauch 
Lautstärke des Systems (subjektive Wahrnehmung) 
Falls zeitlich möglich: Eingehen auf Wünsche der PCGH Community 
Fazit 

Zum Vergleich werde ich die Tests auch mit meinem aktuellen System durchführen.

*Meine Referenzen
*
Ich bin meistens eher der stille Mitleser, aber eure Aktionen wecken in mir regelmäßig auch den Schreiber. Dementsprechend möchte ich gerne auf meine „Pimp My PC 2019“ Bewerbung verweisen, die überdurchschnittlich lang ausgefallen ist: Pimp My PC 2019 – Bewerbung RoadDog87

*Schlusswort
*
Vielen Dank an MSI und PCGH für die tolle Aktion.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Bewerbung und meinem Schreibstil überzeugen kann und als einer der fünf Glücklichen ausgewählt werde.


----------



## masusamax (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH,

Ich möchte mich hier als Lesertester bewerben. Ich finde es eine tolle Aktion, dass ihr der Community die Möglichkeit gebt solche Produkte zu testen. Als Tester habe ich ein wenig Erfahrung, weil ich schon für Alternate Produkte testen konnte.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU:
Intel i7 7700K

Mainboard: 
MSI Z270 Gaming M5

Arbeitsspeicher:
16 GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200

CPU-Kühler:
be Quiet Dark Rock 3

Netzteil:
be Quiet Pure Power 10 500W

Grafikkarte:
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X

Gehäuse:
Fractal Design Define R5

Festplatten:
256 GB SSD Intel 600p
1TB HDD von Seagate

Dieses befeuert aktuell einen 4k 60 Hz Bildschirm von AOC. 

Neben den üblichen Kram zum Testen, wie Unboxing, Benchmarks, würde ich mir gerne die Kühlung der Grafikkarte genauer anschauen. Wie reagiert MSI auf die kleinen 7nm Grafikchips. Dazu passt es ganz gut, dass ich eine Grafikkarte schon habe, welche auch aus der Gaming X Serie stammt und eine ähnliche Leistungsaufnahme hat.
Beim Mainboard würde ich genauer noch detaillierter zum WLAN testen. Als Vergleich habe ich noch eine Asus PCE-AC56 PCIe-Karte.

Ich wünsche allen noch schöne Ostern.


----------



## eav86 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Halli liebes PCG Team,

Auch möchte natürlich die Möglichkeit war nehmen mich selbst mal bei einem Lesertest teilzunehmen. Und vll auch mal sehen ob ein qualitativ guter und lesenswerter Artikel dabei rauskommt.

Dadurch das ich sowieso zwischen der Anschaffung einer Zen 2 oder warten auf Zen 3 Plattform überlege, käm mir das sehr gelegen.

Zumindest bei Streaming, Videobearbeitung und Gaming könnte ich den Lesertest ausüben 

Meine Hardware wäre hierbei schon etwas älter.

- Be quiet Dark Power Pro 10 550W
- Gehäuse : Anidess AI6 Silent
- SSD : Crucial 1TB MMX500
- Graka: MSI GTX 1080 MSI Trio Gaming
- RAM wäre, aus 2. PC -  Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 16GB
Das wars, aufzeichnung etc sind ohne Problem mit meinem Equipment.

Dann wünsch ich allen viel Glück bei der Auswahl ! Und schon mal Gratulation an den GEwinner.
- 
-


----------



## PremiumPlaya (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich heiße Andy und bin 32 Jahre alt.

An meinem 12. Geburtstag im Oktober 1999 schenkten meine Eltern mir meinen ersten eigenen PC.

Es war ein Intel Pentium III mit 500MHz, gepaart mit einer ATI Rage Pro 8MB, 128MB Arbeitsspeicher und einer 40GB Festplatte von Maxtor, als Bildschirm diente ein 17 Zoll CRT Röhrenmonitor von Medion.

Kurz vor meinem 13. Geburtstag kam dann auch schon die erste Ausgabe von PC Games Hardware im Kiosk und ich begann mich so langsam mit dem Thema Hardware zu beschäftigen.

Bei meiner ersten Lan-Party musste ich alles noch in eine Schubkarre packen und zu meinen Kumpel in den Keller buckeln, keine Ahnung mehr wie viel kg alleine der Monitor gewogen hat^^, das waren noch Zeiten…leider musste ich feststellen, dass selbst Spiele wie CounterStrike und Battlefield 1942 nicht wirklich spielbar liefen und ich war die meiste Zeit nur Zuschauer.

Um das Schleppen des sau schweren Equipments zur nächsten Lan-Party auch rechtfertigen zu können, musste ein neuer Rechner her.
Daraus entstand dann auch mein erster selbstgebauter PC, viel Hilfe bekam ich damals aus euren Heften, das Internet war zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit unserem 56K-Modem ein Graus.

Das Herzstück war ein AMD Athlon XP 1800+, bei dem ich dann noch mit dem Bleistifttrick die einzelnen Kontaktbrücken miteinander verbunden habe, um schlussendlich den Prozessor per Multiplikator übertakten zu können. Der Prozessor steckte auf einem MSI K7T mit 2x1GB DDR Arbeitsspeicher. Um nun auch alle Spiele daddeln zu können, kaufte ich dazu eine ATI Sapphire 9500 Pro mit 128MB DDR Speicher.

Mit meinem neuen PC war ich erstmal der King auf jeder Lan-Party und ich hatte ein neues Hobby für mich entdeckt.

Bis heute hat sich daran nicht viel geändert, ich konfiguriere und montiere oft neue PC’s für Freunde und Familie, für mich bedeutet es einfach abschalten nach einen langen und anstrengenden Arbeitstag.

Vor knapp 9 Jahren wurde dann meine Tochter geboren und ich habe zusätzlich auch das Fotografieren für mich entdeckt (wer hat nicht 10.000 Fotos vom ersten Jahr seines Kindes auf dem PC? ).

Ich kaufte mir also eine Nikon D3100, wechselte später günstig auf eine Nikon D5100 und schlussendlich auf eine Nikon D5600 mit einem Sigma 17-70mm Objektiv und bin gerade dabei meine eigene PhotoBooth zu bauen für unsere Hochzeit dieses Jahr (wir hoffen zumindest diese im Juli zelebrieren zu können).

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

- Intel Core i7 8086K + Raijintek Orcus RGB 240mm AiO
- MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
- 32GB Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill Trident-Z 3200MHz
- Gainward RTX 2080Ti
- Kolink Levante Midi-Tower
- 2TB WD M2 SSD
- be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630W
- 32 Zoll Acer XZ321QU WQHD Monitor mit Freesync

Ich habe also ein paar gute Komponenten, um die Leistung in einigen Games zu vergleichen, meine Spiele-Bibliotheken sind auch gut gefüllt, also werden dann auch einige Games durch den Test gejagt, ein Video wäre auch denkbar, entweder mache ich das mit meiner GoPro Hero 8, iPhone 11 Pro, oder mit meiner DSLR...die Frage stelle ich mir dann, wenn es soweit ist^^.

Jetzt könnte man ja sagen: „Der hat ja schon eine gute Maschine, wieso bewirbt er sich denn dann hier?“ 
Die Antwort ist ganz einfach, mein Papa hat zu Hause meinen alten PC mit dem AMD 1800+ und der pfeift aus allen Löchern und ich würde ihm da gerne ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen und einen neuen PC zusammenstellen. Er ist selbstständiger Grafikdesigner und Monteur, arbeitet mit Software wie EasyCut und Corel Draw, ihr könnt euch also vorstellen wie lange es dauert, Grafikentwürfe in eine PDF zu exportieren. Mit der zukünftigen Zeitersparnis könnte er also in Zukunft effektiver arbeiten.

Ihr würdet also 2 Menschen glücklich machen…einmal mich, da ich endlich mal wieder ein neues Projekt verwirklichen kann, es anschließend auf Herz und Nieren testen könnte und schlussendlich natürlich auch meinen Papa mit euer Hilfe eine Riesenfreude bereiten könnte.

Dann drücke ich mal ganz doll die Daumen und wünsche Euch frohe Ostern!

Liebe Grüße

Euer Andy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woellnick (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Lesertest des X570 Bundles.

Ich bin Maschinenbaustudent und baue und interessiere mich seit ca. zehn Jahren für PCs, Hardware und Wasserkühlung.
Mein aktuelles System ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen (Sandy Bridge) und vor ein paar Wochen habe ich für einen Freund ein System mit Ryzen 5 3600 und GTX 1660 Super zusammengebaut. Ich bin eigentlich immer auf dem Laufenden gewesen, was Prozessoren und Grafikkarten angeht, habe mich allerdings nie dazu entschlossen für mich selbst ein neues System zu bauen. Die Leistung hat mich absolut positiv überrascht (auch wenn ich eigentlich wusste, was auf mich zukommt) und seitdem plane ich, ein neues Setup mit quasi genau den im Bundle enthaltenen Komponenten zusammenzustellen.

Ich würde sowohl die CPU als auch die GPU (falls erlaubt) unter Wasser setzen und bei der GPU einen Leistungsvergleich zwischen Luft und Wasserkühlung erstellen. Als Kühler kämen der Eisblock XPX bzw. GPX-A von Alphacool zum Einsatz.
Aus meinem aktuellen System würde ich das Netzteil (be quiet! Dark Power P9 850W) und die Wasserkühlung (Aqua Computer aquastream XT Ultra und Airplex EVO 1800) verwenden. Beim RAM würde ich zu einem 32GB 3200er CL16 Kit greifen.

Ich würde gerne ein Video drehen, ein wenig etwas zur Optik, der Qualität und dem Zubehör der Komponenten sagen und Benchmark Werte vorstellen.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich als Lesertester ausgewählt würde. Ich habe große Lust, mich mit der Hardware auseinanderzusetzen, einen PC zu bauen, zu testen und die Ergebnisse aufzubereiten und vorzustellen. Aufgrund der aktuellen Situation ist mein Studium sowieso unterbrochen und ich habe nicht viel zu tun, also gebt mir eine Aufgabe.

Viele Grüße und bleibt gesund

Woellnick


----------



## Amarni (12. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich - ein 22 jähriger Mathematik- und Informatikstudent - mich für den Lesertest. 

Seit 10 Jahren stelle ich bereits meine Computer selbst zusammen und habe dies seitdem ebenfalls für Freunde, Bekannte und einem Unternehmen in meiner Umgebung gemacht.
Dabei wähle ich die PC Komponenten mit sehr viel bedacht aus, um ein vernünftiges Gesammtergebnis zu erhalten.
Aus diesem Grund versuche ich auch immer auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben, indem ich mir viele Testberichte und Vergleiche zu PC Hardware durchlese und auch einige Video Reviews anschaue.
Desweiteren lese ich seit Jahren aufmerksam eure Tests und verfolge auch seit ein paar Jahren den Youtube Channel PC Games Hardware.

Seit längerem habe ich bereits darüber nachgedacht ebenfalls PC Komponenten zu testen und nun bietet sich mir hier die Chance dafür. 
Allein für diese Chance zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bedanke ich mich schonmal vielmals.

Mein Setup:

Intel i7 9700K
Be quiet! Dark Rock 4
Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro
Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x 8GB 3200Mhz)
2x Samsung 970 Evo Plus (1 TB und 2 TB)
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio
Be quiet! Straight Power 11 (650W)
Fractal Design Meshify S2

Acer Predator XB271HU (WQHD IPS 165Hz)


Zum Testen würde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich ein neues System zusammenstellen oder eventuell teilweise meine derzeitigen Komponenten verwenden.
Ich könnte auch ein Wunschsystem zum Testen zusammenstellen, falls dieses Angebot eventuell auf Intresse stößt.
Diesbezüglich wäre ich sehr offen.

Das Testsystem könnte folgendermaßen aussehen:
Das MSI-Bündel
Be quiet! Dark Rock (Pro) 4
Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro
Samsung 970 Evo Plus 2TB
Be quiet! Straight Power 11 (650W)
Fractal Design Meshify S2


Erfahrung habe ich in den vielen Jahren auch einige mit MSI Hardware sowie Software gesammelt.

Ich würde Bechmark Tests durchführen für die CPU und GPU. Desweiteren würde mich die Temperatur- sowie Lautstärkeentwicklung der Grafikkarte interessieren.
Zudem auch die Lautstärke des Mainboardlüfters, da diese Lüfter aus meiner Erfahrung bei manch anderen Produkten störend wahrnehmbar waren. 
In meinem Testbericht sollen auch alle allgemein gängigen Tests auftauchen.

Zusammengefasst habe ich allgemein geplant einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht mit allen wichtigen Details und Eckdaten zu den drei MSI Komponenten zu verfassen. Qualitativ hochwertige Fotos stehen dem in keiner Weise im Weg.


Ich freue mich über eine Rückmeldung und verbleibe 
mit freundlichen Grüßen

Amarn Starnitzke


----------



## GrabaSnack (13. April 2020)

*Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

Ich möchte die Hardware testen, weil ich Hardwareenthusiast der ersten Stunde bin und seit einer traumatischen Erfahrung mit meinem
286er mit 12 MHz und ruckelndem Wing Commander weiß: Mehr ist immer besser. Viele Rechnergenerationen inkl. des legendären Pentium 90 standen bis jetzt 
unter meinem Schreibtisch. Nur AMD ist schon lange nicht mehr bei dabei gewesen - seit dem famosen Athlon XP 2000. Das muss sich ändern! 

Ich denke ich bin ein guter Tester weil...

- ich über jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit unterschiedlichsten Komponenten mitbringe - Zusammenbau und Test rein technisch also kein Problem
- ich im Test ein breites Anwendungsspektrum abdecken würde: Als Hobbyspieleentwickler, Mathedozent und digitaler Künstler nutze ich meinen Rechner für viele rechenintensive Aufgaben (Rendern, Kompilieren, Codieren etc.)
- ich es als technischer Produktmanager gewohnt bin technische Sachverhalte gut verständlich mündlich und schriftlich zu kommunizieren.
- es mir Spaß macht zu formulieren und Texte zu verfassen - was mir auch gut gelingt (ich war mal im Verband der Redenschreiber in deutscher Sprache - kein Witz!)
- es für mich selbstverständlich ist Deadlines einzuhalten und sauber abzuliefern
- ich schon diverse Hardware auf Herz und Nieren getestet habe (z.B. Mindfactory Testers Keepers Aktionen) und daher Aufwand und Umfang gut abschätzen kann.
- ich über die notwendige Expertise, das Auge und die Ausrüstung für erstklassige Photos verfüge
- und ich natürlich einfach Bock auf coole, neue schnelle Hardware und deren Zusammenbau habe!

Testschwerpunkte:

- Optik und Haptik der Komponenten, Unboxing
- Spezifika, die die MSI Komponenten von anderen Mitbewerbern unterscheiden oder hervorheben. Stichwort Warum dieses MSI Produkt? Mehrwert?
- Prüfung Spezifikationen soweit möglich  Marketing vs. Reaworld
- Rechenleistung der Grafikkarte und der GPU in diversen Anwendungen und Spielen, Vergleich aktuelles System (siehe auch letzter Punkt) und Vergleich Standardkomponenten
- Lautstärke der GPU, Kühlsystem, Lüfterkurve, OC Verhalten, Compute-Leistung, Zusammenspiel mit FreeSync Monitor
- Einordnung Preis-Leistungsverhältnis
- Subjektive Bewertung des Mehrwertes einer Aufrüstung über mehrere Generationen
- schicke Dokumentation um das "Look-and-Feel" gut rüberzubringen

Mein aktuelles System: 

CPU:               Intel i7-4770K mit Arctic Freezer Kühler 
RAM:              16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
Board:            GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97
GPU:               EVGA 1070 FTW (mit Bildfehlern...die hält nicht mehr lange durch)
Gehäuse:      Fractal Design Define R6
Netzteil:       BeQuiet Pure Power 11 700W
SSD/HDD:   1TB SSD, 480GB je Samsung  860 EVO, SSD, 2x500GB HDD
Bildschirm:  Dell 2715H (144p, 60Hz), Wacom Cintiq 22 (FHD, 60Hz) )und alternativ einen brandneuen Lenovo G34W (WQHD 144Hz)

Für das neue System würde ich DDR4 RAM zukaufen und die übrigen Teile meines Systems weiterverwenden.
Sehr coole Aktion, vielen Dank an Euch schon mal für die Arbeit und Mühe und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## fabianlorenz (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich Bewerbe mich gerne für den aktuellen Leser-test.

Ich bin Fabian, 30 Jahre und gelernter Informationselektroniker in der Fachrichtung Bürosystemtechnik.
Mein erstes PC-System habe ich 2002 zusammengebaut. In meiner Ausbildung (ab 2006)  in einem IT-Systemhaus gehörte das Bauen von Desktop-PCs und Servern zu meinem Tagesgeschäft.
Ich durfte für sehr lange 19 Zoll Server auch noch Floppy-Kabel Konfektionieren.  Zum Glück sind für uns die Zeiten von Floppys vorbei.

Mittlerweile arbeite ich bei einem Softwareentwickler in der IT-Abteilung. Hier geht es vor allem um Network und Data Security, sowie Third-Level Support, mit Hardware habe ich allerdings trotzdem noch zu diversen Gelegenheiten in der Hand.
Ironischer weise ist mein System zu Hause seit 2011 in Betrieb. Hier werkelt noch ein Core i 2600K, welcher seit Ende letzten Jahres zumindest nicht mehr mit einer GeForce GTX 570, sondern einer GeForce RTX 2070 Super zusammenwirken kann.
Neben gelegentlichem Zocken (Shooter, Rennspiele, Adventure) wird das System vor allem für Bild- und Videobearbeitung genutzt. Vor allem bei der Videobearbeitung lässt die aktuelle CPU Leistung zu wünschen übrig. Vielleicht ist hier die RX5700 XT auch besser als die aktuelle RTX 2070 Super.
Sowohl Bild als auch Videobearbeitung verwende ich fast ausschließlich für ehrenamtliche Arbeiten beim DRK Lüdenscheid-Brügge und dem Verein SoKo Respekt e.V., in welchen ich nebenbei Ehrenamtlich tätig bin.
Ansonsten verwende ich oft mehrere VMs über Hyper-V, wo sich jede VM über mehrere CPU Kerne freuen würde.

Der Platz un den PC Herum kann mit zwei 27 Zoll 1440p Monitoren betrieben werden (EIZO ColorEdge CS270 und Dell S2719DGF).
Als Peripherie werden Bluetooth BTLE Maus und Tastatur verwendet, weshalb die Bluetooth-Funktionalität des MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi besonders interessant sind. Momentan wird ein USB Bluetooth-Dongle verwendet, der unter Windows 10 nur mit Widerwillen zur arbeit überzeugt werden konnte.
Die USB-Ports des Boards müssen mit einem audio-technica AT2020USB+, einer Logitech Brio Stream, einem Wacom Funk Dongle und einem Native Instruments Komplete Audio 2 zurechtkommen.
Da ich viel mit Daten über das LAN auf meiner Synology Diskstation DS918+ arbeite, wird die integrierte Netzwerkkarte einiges zu erledigen haben.
Die integrierte Soundkarte wird sich zudem mit dem externen Native Instruments Soundinterface messen müssen.
Glücklicherweise kann mein Dell Gamingmonitor mit Freesync umgehen, was die Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X unter beweis stellen kann, der Kompatible G-Sync Modus der aktuellen RTX Treiber können dies auch recht gut umsetzen.

Über eine positive Antwort eurerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße
Euer Fabian


----------



## Jonny97 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich bei euch und bei MSI für die tolle Aktion bedanken, denn die Möglichkeit einmal selbst Hardware Redakteur spielen zu dürfen ist zumindest für mich ein kleiner Traum. Seit ich mir mit 14 meinen ersten eigenen PC, mithilfe meines Vaters und einer Zeitschrift mit Selbstbauanleitung zusammengebaut habe (Ich glaube es war GameStar Hardware), begeistere ich mich für PC-Hardware. Unausweichlich bin ich somit auf das PCGH Magazin gestoßen und habe mich jeden Monat auf neuen Lesestoff gefreut. Mittlerweile bin ich 22 Jahre alt und studiere Elektro- und Informationstechnik. Meinen Intel i7 8700k habe ich geköpft, die AMD Radeon R9 290 mit einem Raijintek Morpheus modifiziert. Auch wenn ich, sollte ich zu den Auserwählten gehören, wohl zunächst mit schwitzigen Händen und einer gewissen Nervosität testen werde, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich die notwendige Kenntnis dafür besitze.

*Nun aber zum eigentlichen Test:*

Beim MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi möchte ich
1. Das Bios auf einfache Bedienung und Einstellmöglichkeiten überprüfen. Insbesondere auch die Möglichkeiten der Lüftersteuerung
2. Die Temperatur der Spannungswandler und des X570 Chipsatzes untersuchen und mit der des MSI B450 Gaming Plus vergleichen. 
     Hierfür werde ich sowohl den im Test enthaltenen Ryzen 3000 als auch meinen R5 2400G (GPU OC) Verwenden und Übertakten. 
     Überwachen würde ich die Temperatur mithilfe des aquaero und rückseitig angebrachten Temperatursensoren.
3. Den Onboard-Sound mithilfe eines Beyerdynamic DT880 und einem Philips Fidelio X2, mit dem des MSI B450 Gaming Plus und 
     einer Asus Xonar Essence STX vergleichen, um somit für mich die Notwendigkeit einer Soundkarte zu überprüfen.

Die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X würde ich
1. zunächst mit unveränderten Einstellungen im Alltagsbetrieb testen. Das heißt springen die Lüfter beim Surfen, YouTube/Netflix 
     schauen an? Falls ja stört mich die Lautheit und wie schaut das in Spielen aus.
2. die Karte Mithilfe des MSI Afterburner´s an ihr Limit bringen, nach einer Optimalen Einstellung für den Dauerbetrieb 
     suchen und das Ganze in Spielen (COD Warzone, ANNO 1800, CS:GO,...) vergleichen.

Als Abschluss den gesamten neuen PC hinsichtlich des Stromverbrauchs und der allgemeinen Leistung mit dem alten Vergleichen.


*Folgende zusätzliche Hardware würde ich für den Test nutzen:*

Für den zusammenbau des neuen PC´s
Monitor:                          Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx (27"-WQHD-144Hz)
Gehäuse:                         Lian Li PC-A61WX
CPU-Kühler:                  Thermalright ARO-M14
Arbeitsspeicher:          32GB G.Skill SniperX Digital Camouflage DDR4 3600MHz CL19
Netzteil:                           bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt
SSD:                                   Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB
Soundkarte:                   Asus Xonar Essence STX
Lüftersteuerung:         Aqua Computer aquaero 5 LT

Als Zusätzliche Hardware die Kernkomponenten meines 2. PC´s bei den Eltern
Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Plus
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G

und meine aktuelle Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 290

Liebe Grüße
Jonathan


----------



## be-le (13. April 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Ich möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls als Tester für das MSI-Bundle bewerben.

Mein erster PC und zugleich mein erster Kontakt in die Computerwelt war ein AMD 386 40 MHz. Diesen Rechner habe ich schon damals selbst zusammen gebaut. Seit dieser Zeit habe ich mit viel Freude unzählig viele PCs zusammen gebaut, repariert, optimiert und aufgerüstet - für mich oder meine Bekannten. 

Ich benutze neben Windows auch Linux und MacOS. Je nach Anwendung hat jedes dieser Betriebssysteme seine Vorteile. Windows benutze ich hauptsächlich zum Spielen, Linux als Server und MacOS für die Foto- und Videobearbeitung. 

Normalerweise würde man einen Computer von Apple kaufen, wenn man Windows, Linux und MacOS auf dem gleichen Rechner verwenden möchte. Computer von Apple sind nicht nur extrem teuer, sondern enthalten auch veraltete Hardware. Die Grafikkarten werden oft in ihrer Leistung extrem beschnitten, nur um die Wärme im Rechner beherrschen zu können.   Die meisten Computer von Apple können später nicht mehr erweitert und schlecht repariert werden. Einem Freund vor mir ist es letztes Jahr passiert, dass das RAM in seinem Mac defekt war. Das RAM und die CPU war in seinem Mac auf dem Mainboard verlötet. Er musste sich deshalb ein komplett mit CPU und RAM bestücktes Mainboard kaufen.

1. MSI Hardware-Bundle mit MacOS

Es ist jedoch möglich auf einem PC mit herkömmlicher PC-Hardware MacOS (Hackintosh) zu installieren. Normalerweise verwendet man hierzu ähnliche Hardware, die auch in einem Apple-Computer verbaut ist. Da Apple nur Intel-CPU verbaut, werden für die MacOS-PCs deshalb auch meist Intel-Mainboards verwendet. 
Die CPUs von AMD sind jedoch nicht nur viel günstiger, sondern wegen der geringerer Strukturbreite , verbesserter Architektur und mehr Rechenkernen nun auch extrem schnell.  Da MacOS inzwischen auch sehr gut auf PCs mit AMD-CPU installiert werden kann (Ryzentosh genannt),  scheint dies deshalb die besser Wahl für einen preisgünstigen und schnellen Rechner zu sein. 

Ich werde in meinem Test aufzeigen, wie gut  MacOS mit dem MSI-Mainbord und der MSI-Grafikkarte installiert werden kann. Außerdem werde ich die Geschwindigkeit mit einem Mac vergleichen und testen  wie sich unser PC im Alltag unter MacOS bewährt. 

2. MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X und Künstliche Intelligenz (KI)

Leider werden bei den meisten Grafikkartentests der Schwerpunkt nur auf die reine Grafikleistung gelegt. Immer mehr werden Grafikkarten jedoch auch für die KI verwendet. 

Heutige CPUs besitzen mehrere Prozessor-Kerne. So besitzt zum Beispiel ein AMD Ryzen 9 3950X Prozessor 16 Kerne. Im Vergleich dazu hat eine Grafikkarte (GPU) mehrere hundert Recheneinheiten. Die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X ist mit 2560 Kernen ausgestattet.  

Nvidia erkannte zuerst, dass Grafikkarten aufgrund der vielen Rechenkerne im Bereich der KI und insbesondere im Deep Learning verwendet werden können.   

Aus diesem Grunde konnten bis vor kurzem nur die Grafikkarten von Nvidia für Deep Learning Programmierung benutzt werden. Sehr oft wird Tensorflow und Keras für diese Programmierung eingesetzt. Inzwischen werden nun auch AMD-Grafikkarten von Tensorflow und Keras für die Entwicklung unter Linux unterstützt. 
Ich werde testen wie gut die Grafikkarte von MSI zusammen mit Tensorflow und Keras unter Linux ist. 

 Die Berechnung von Neuronalen Netzen (wie z.B. auch beim Bitcoin-Mining) lastet eine GPU über einen längeren Zeitraum zu 100% aus. Unter diesen Extrembedingungen kann die Grafikkarte zeigen, wie gut (Temperatur / Lautstärke / Rechenleistung ) sie wirklich ist. 

3. Performance-Tuning (Overclocking / Undervolting)
Für mich muss ein Rechner leise und auch schnell sein. Bei manchen Mainboards führt jedoch schon ein normales Overclocking des RAMs dazu, dass zum Beispiel die Sleep-Funktion unter MacOS nicht mehr funktioniert (Linux und Windows funktionieren noch fehlerfrei). Hier möchte ich testen wie der PC bezüglich Geschwindigkeit und Lautstärke noch optimiert werden kann.

4. Windows
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die anderen Tester die Grafikkarte unter Games in Windows ausgiebig testen werden. 
Aus diesem Grunde möchte hier nur aufzeigen wie man Windows zusammen mit Linux und MacOS in einer Dual-Boot-Konfiguration benutzen kann. 
Ich vergleiche hier auch mittels Benschmarks (z.B.Cinebench) wie schnell Windows und MacOS in div. Programmen ist. 

5. Beschreibung 
Neben dem Unboxing, Zusammenbau des Testsystems, Test der Hitzeentwicklung und Lautstärke usw.  wird ein Ziel meines Berichts (und nach dem Test auch noch hier im Forum) sein, dass jeder unser Ryzentosh mit dem MSI Mainboard und der Grafikkarte von MSI nachbauen kann. 

6. Fazit
Hier werde ich erörtern wie sich unser Ryzentosh  im Vergleich zu einem Hackintosh (PC mit Intel-CPU) und einem Mac schlägt. 
Ich werde hier auch mein Fazit (im Vergleich zu Nvidia) über die Grafikkarte  für die KI abgeben.

Ostergrüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Be-le

*Neu* - Hier der dazugehörige Lesertest


----------



## clarkent (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes pcgh -Team

Mein Spiele-PC ist mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen, so dass ich öfters über ein sinnvolles Upgrade nachdenke. Mein Haswell  i5 4670k (geköpft) leistet immer noch gute Dienste mit 4,4 Ghz, kommt aber immer wieder an seine Grenzen und ist bei so manch Anwendung zu 100% ausgelastet.

Also dachte ich an ein Vergleichstest zwischen meinem alten, ausgereiztem System und dem neuen modernen upgegradeten. Ich will die Alltagstauglichkeit in Spielen und Anwendungen testen, Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen und paar meiner Lieblingsspiele auf Performanceverbesserung prüfen. Da die AMD Hardware auch der Next-Gen Konsolen ähnelt, würde ich im Vorhinein ausprobieren, was mich mit den kommenden Konsolen erwartet. Selbstverständlich in PCGH typischen Testszenarien in verschiedenen Auflösungen, mit vielen Bildern, Benchmarks gefolgt von eigenen Fazits. 

Würde mich auf die neue Hardware freuen

Viele Grüße 
clarkent


----------



## ZoddyLP (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Ich würde mich gerne für den Test bewerben, da ich schon ca seit 10 Jahren mich mit computer und gaming beschäftige, vorallem mit Benchmarks etc.

Ich würde gerne die Produkte gegen mein derzeitiges System antreten lassen. Und einen ausführlichen Test sowie eine Kaufberatung dazuschreiben. 

Mein System besteht derzeit aus:

Monitor MSI Optix MPG341CQR UWQHD

MSI x570 Ace
Rtx 2080 super ftw3 ultra
3950x
X62 NZXT aio
32gb 3600 cl15
Mp600 1tb
Intel 660p 2tb
NZXT H710I
Be Quiet 750watt gold

Ich würde tests bezüglich preis/Leistung, overclock, Leistung, Lautstärke und noch viele mehr machen. Desweiteren könnte ich die Komponenten gut gebrauchen da ich einen PC für meine Frau dringend brauche. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die Chance bekommen würde die tollen Produkte zu testen, da ich auch ein großer msi Fan bin.

Und nun allen noch schöne Ostern


----------



## Moppel0910 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich berwerbe mich hiermit als Tester für das oben angegebene Bundle.
- 32 Gb Ballistic Sport LT2 mit 3000MHZ DDR4
- 512GB M.2 SSD Crucial
- 750GB Sata SSD Crucial
- Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500Watt 
- Phanteks Enthoo Luxe V1
- Coolermaster Liquid ML240L bzw. Thermalright Macho
- Palit Gamerock 1080ti
- als Monitor dient ein U28E590 von Samsung mit freesync

Ich würde gerne mein System mit den Angegeben Ryzen Bundle aufrüsten und ausführlich testen.

vor allem interessieren mich Freesync und PCIe 4.0.
Für vernünftige Fotos und Videos habe ich ein Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro, da ich bei deisem Handy keine Digicam mehr benötige.


Es würde mich Riesig freuen, wenn Ich die Möglichkeit bekomme dieses Bundle ausgiebig zu Testen und diesen Test auch schriftlich sowie mit Fotos da zu Legen.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## RevCase (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Mahlzeit PCGH-Team,

vorab wünsche ich frohe Ostern!

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls gerne auf Euren Aufruf bewerben.  Das von Euch augewählte MSI-Bundle klingt sehr interessant!

Seit nun mehr ca 4 Jahren bastle ich wieder deutlich aktiver an meinem eigenen System rum und habe zuletzt viele verschiedene Komponenten testen können.
Da ich mein System stets noch eine Stufe höher schrauben wollte, gab es (sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau   ) einige Hardwarewechsel.

Sodass zuletzt u.a.  drei AMD-Modelle   (A10-83XX,  Ryzen 7 2700X und aktuell Ryzen 9 3900X) zum Einsatz gekommen sind.

Bei den Grafikkarten waren es (leider, aus Sicht meines Portemonaies) noch ein paar mehr.  -->  GTX 750,  GTX 1050ti, GTX 1070, RTX 2070 und aktuell RTX 2080ti.
Wie man wahrscheinlich unschwer erkennt, bin ich im Bereich GPU etwas Nvidia-lastig... Umso mehr würde mich die RX 5700 XT interessieren. Interessant zu sehen, wo diese sich leistungstechnisch einreiht!

Die von Euch verlosten Komponenten würde ich in einem komplett neuen System verbauen.  Sprich Tower, RAM's, M.2 usw dazu bestellen. Ebenfalls gespannt bin/wäre ich, welche 3000er CPU dabei ist.  Ich tippe auf das 3600er Modell, wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass die RX 5700 XT mit einem 3700X gut zusammen arbeiten würde, um gerade im Gaming beide Seiten (CPU/GPU) gut auszulasten!

Was ich genau alles benchen würde, müsste ich mir im Detail nochmal gut überlegen, wenn es soweit wäre.  Denn ich würde schon gerne etwas ausprobieren, was von Euren Technikprofis nicht schon vorgestellt wurde.

Das soll es soweit von meiner Seite aus gewesen sein  

Viel Spaß bei der Auswahl!

Liebe Grüße und bleibt gesund und munter!


----------



## F4M (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Community

Name: MaDre
Alter: 52

Mein erster von mir selbst konfigurierter PC stammt aus dem Jahre 1983, und hatte 12 MHz. Das erste Tuning fand statt, indem man den Festplatten Kontroller durch eine RLL Kontroller tauschte und so von 20 MB auf 30 MB kam.
Bekam man trotzdem voll.
Seit dem baue ich alle meine  PCs, sowie die meiner Neffen und natürlich auch den meines Sohnes selber auf.

Meine aktuelle Hardware besteht aus einem

i7/ 6700K, MSI M5 Z170A Board, 16 GB GSKILL RAM, ASUS ROG VEGA 64 Grafikkarte,Kraken X62 Kühler sowie einer Force MPS 510 SSD, verbaut in einem BeQuiet 601 Gehäuse.

Mein Sohn hat noch ein System bestehend aus
Ryzen 7 / 3800x, MSI MPGX570, 32 GB GSKILL RAM, Gigabyte RTX 2070 Grafikkarte sowie eine Force MPS 960 SSD, verbaut in einem BeQuiet 800 Gehäuse.

Folgende Testkriterien könnte ich mir vorstellen:

- Unboxing 
- kurze Bewertung der Bedienungsanleitungen
- Präsentation der Komponenten
- Kontrolle der Verarbeitung
- Hardwareinstallation
- Installation von Windows 10
- Lautstärkenkontrolle CPU/GPU Leerlauf, Teillast, Volllast
- Temperaturentwicklung
- Vorstellung der Features
- MSI Software Funktionalitäten
- Benchmarkvergleiche mit den beiden vorhandenen System hier im Haus
- Preis / Leistung
- Fazit

Als fehlende Komponenten würden wir 32 GB RAM, 1 TB SSD sowie ein BeQuiet Netzteil der 600-700 Watt Klasse verwenden, als Gehäuse hätten wir ebenfalls ein BeQuiet 800 noch zur Verfügung.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn, ich ausgewählt würde und wünsche allen viel Glück.


----------



## Jojo_One (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich gehöre schon zu den älteren die hier ab und zu mal reinschauen aber ich habe schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit Hardware.  Falls es jemanden interessiert ich bin 52 Jahre alt und gelernter Industriemeister Elektrotechnik Fachrichtung Nachrichtentechnik und baue meine Rechner seit mehr als 20 Jahren selber zusammen. 1999 habe ich mir mit einem Abit Mainboard und einem Slot Athlon den bestimmt allerersten 1 GHz Rechner im Koblenzer Kreis gebaut den es zu dieser Zeit gegeben hat. Hierfür war noch ein spezielles Bios nötig um den Chachedevider runter zu stellen um auf die 1 GHz überhaupt erst zu kommen. Seit dieser Zeit habe ich AMD nie den Rücken gekehrt selbst zu Bulldozer Zeiten. Als dann der Ryzen der 1 Generation auf den Markt gekommen ist, habe ich mich natürlich riesig für AMD gefreut. Ich habe seit Ende der 90er / Anfang der 2000er viel mit Overcklocking zu tun gehabt und muss immer lachen wenn ich Roman sehe. Er hat das Glück gehabt das er unterstützt wird ich leider nicht. Denoch habe ich meinen Weg gefunden und war bis vor Kurzem weltweit für meine Firma unterwegs und habe die Welt kennen gelernt.    

Was ich absolut wizig finde ist, dass ich dass Mainboard um das es hier geht selber in meinem aktuellen Rechner habe und damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden bin.  Auch die Anbindung mit A-RGB nutze ich zur Zeit und dasher kann ich schon jetzt eine Menge Erfahrung über das Mainboard mitteilen. Ich mache das hier eigentlich nur für meinen Sohn. Er hätte gerne auch so ein Mainboard und daher hoffe ich, dass ich die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen werde. Viel Spaß uns alles und möge das Los erfolgreich meinen Namen ziehen.

MfG

Jojo_One


----------



## darkknightAndi (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich würde die beiden MSI Produkte sehr gerne genaustens unter die Lupe nehmen und dazu einen ausführlichen Testbericht inkl. Fotos und Video verfassen!

Durch meine Tätigkeit als Lehrer habe ich Erfahrungen damit, Texte, Bilder oder Videos mit technischen Inhalten für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe zur Verfügung zu stellen. Durch die derzeitige Situation an den Schulen drehe ich täglich Videos, in denen ich beispielsweise versuche, einen physikalischen Sachverhalt verständlich aufzubereiten. Somit traue ich es mir durchaus zu, Mainboard und Grafikkarte per Video vorzustellen und die mir im Test aufgefallenen Stärken und Schwächen zu erläutern.

Hinsichtlich des nötigen Hintergrundwissens für dieses Video sehe ich mich als leidenschaftlicher PC-Eigenbauer, Gamer und Tüftler gut geeignet. Ich achte bei der von mir zusammengestellten Hardware auf viele Details, wie zum Beispiel eine möglichst komfortable und leise(!) Abstimmung der Lüfter, die mich bei den X570-Boards mit aktivem Chipsatz-Kühler ohnehin sehr interessieren würde. Auch die mitgelieferte Software ist für mich ein spannendes Thema, da ich mit der Bedienung der Asus-Tools meiner derzeit verbauten Komponenten nicht zu 100% zufrieden bin. Ansonsten kann mich auch eine hochwertige Verarbeitung und ein ansprechendes Design überzeugen, was ich ebenfalls in meinen Test einfließen lassen würde. Doch zuletzt noch zum wichtigsten Punkt: Die Leistung bzw. die Bildraten, die diese MSI-Komponenten in meinen Lieblings-Games auf meinen 144Hz WQHD Monitor von BenQ mit Freesync 2 HDR Unterstützung bringen.

Desweiteren kämen bei meinem Test eine 1TB NVMe SSD von WD, ein 600W bequiet! Netzteil, 2x 8GB DDR4-3000 RAM von Corsair und das gedämmte Fractal Define C mit üppigem Sichtfenster zum Einsatz.

Übrigens habe ich bereits Erfahrungen mit derartigen Produkttest für Mindfactory sammeln können. Es handelte sich dabei um ein Netzteil, einen CPU-Kühler und ein Mainboard - jeweils aus dem niedrigen bis mittleren Preissegment. Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, nun für den Test dieser High-End-Komponenten von MSI ausgewählt zu werden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Izarak (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz als Lesertester für die PCGH.

Ich bin 20 Jahre alt, gewandt in Wort und Schrift und habe durch die momentane Situation viel Zeit und Lust meine Hardware Affinität mal abseits meiner privaten Basteleien zu nutzen!

Momentan verwende ich ein Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming, auf dem ein Ryzen 2600X und 16 GB Corsair 3200mhz arretiert sind. Zusammen mit einer Gigabyte RTX 2060 und zwei SSDs steckt das Board in einem beQuiet! Dark Base 700.

Nun soll es nicht einfach nur ein Test sein, bei dem ich am Ende  sage "Gut", sondern ein Test, in dem ich auf ganz bestimmte Fragestellungen eingehe:

Bringen X570 Boards etwas für den normalen   Nutzer oder reicht ein günstiges X470?

Wie schlägt sich der Ryzen 2600X im Vergleich zu einem neuen 3000er Modell?

Sind die angeblichen Treiberprobleme der Navi GPUs wirklich existent und betreffen sie den Nutzer stark?

Ich möchte durch diese Herangehensweise auf populäre Fragestellungen, welche z.B. oft im PCGHX Forum geäußert werden, genau eingehen und nicht nur Benchmark- Ergebnisse liefern!

Möge Fortuna mir hold sein und ein Gruß in die Runde


----------



## JES97 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Frohe Ostern euch allen,

ich bin ein großer Hardware-Nerd und kenne mich exzellent deren Verbau, Darstellung von PCs und Kabelmanagement im Gehäuse aus. Des weiteren hab ich vielen meiner Freunde schon beim PC-Bau geholfen und und ihnen mit Probleme, wie z.B. verbogenen Pins weiterhelfen können. Im Bereich Overclocking und Undervolting würde ich mich schon als perfektionistischen Profi bezeichnen, weil ich mit meinem Arbeiten im BIOS extrem gute Ergebnisse erreiche. Mit dem MSI Afterburner kenn ich mich natürlich auch aus.
Des weiteren sind meine restlichen Komponenten super für den Test mit den MSI Motherboard und Graka mit dem 3000er gewappnet. Falls ich als Tester ausgewählt werden würde, würde ich verschiedenste Tests zu unterschiedlichen Szenarien durchführen, z.B. mit meinem Phanteks Eclipse P600S mit dem man sowohl eine offenes als auch ein geschlossenes Gehäuse haben kann und damit die Qualität des Graka-Kühlkörpers testen kann.  Eine hochauflösende Kamera besitze ich zu dem auch noch.

Ich würde mich unglaublich über die Möglichkeit des Testens freuen, weil mir persönlich das Arbeiten mit Hardware und deren Übertaktung mir unglaublich viel Spaß macht - vielleicht sogar mehr als das Benutzen in Spielen selbst 

Hier noch die Komponenten, die ich zum Testen benutzen würde:
-600W mit +80 Plus Silber
-einen 3600 Ram Kit mit 16GB und CL16 (Läuft mit CL15)
-280mm AIO Wakü
-1x PCIE M.2 und 2x Sata SSDs

Vielen Dank für eure unterhaltsamen Beiträge!

MFG und bleibt Jesund!
Jan Eric Schneider


----------



## Gorfersan (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PcGames Team

Also was soll ich so schreiben. Bin 31 Jahre alt und aufm Bau unterwegs. PCs sind schon immer ein Hobby von mir (ob nun der Zusammenbau oder das ausschlachten ). Meinen ersten Rechner hatte ich mit 14 zusammengeschraubt und den letzten vor 8 Jahren der dank einer Katze die Wasser mochte und fand das mein Rechner das auch mögen muss, dann leider in den ewigen Transistoren Himmel wandern musste. Seitdem war a) das Geld knapp b) die Familie wichtiger (teure Kinder :p) und c) die Zeit knapp um mir einen neuen festen Rechner zu bauen. Ich bin in den letzten Jahren meist mobil unterwegs und momentan mit einem MSI Gaming Laptop unterwegs. Doch bei mobilen Systemen merkt man recht schnell wo die Grenze liegt und deswegen ist der Gedanke schon länger im Hinterköpfchen mal wieder was richtiges zu bauen. Mein Plan ist es ein eigenen Schrank zu einem Rechner umzubauen. Dir Einzelkomponenten hat ich mir sogar schon zusammen gesucht (RAM, Netzteil, Ssds) und liegen seit ein paar Tagen schon im Einkaufswagen. Das wäre eine großartige Gelegenheit was cooles zu bauen und ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die Chance dank euch dazu hätte. 

Aktuelles System ein Msi Gt72vr 6re mit 
Intel 6700hq
Nvidia gtx1070 mobile
16gb ram (8gb original) 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Der Gorfersan 

PS: Falls einer fragt die Katze war dannach weg (ein Auto hat das Karma gebracht)


----------



## wacoda (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo 

Auch mich möchte mich mit einigen Zeilen für einen Test des Msi-Bundles empfehlen.

Kurz zu meiner Person:
Ich bin Jahrgang 64. Als gelernter Mechaniker schraube ich seid jeher selber an meinen Computern herum und baue dabei auch mal ein komplett ungeignetes Gehäuse auf Wasserkühlung um.
Dabei ist für mich funktionalität und eine erträgliche Geräuschkulisse, noch vor der Optik, oberstes Ziel.
Meine Hobbys sind in erster Linie: Mountainbike fahren, auch täglich 20. Kilometer Arbeit (unterdessen häufig mit dem e-Bike), sowie die Flugsimulation DCS. 
 Ebenso bastle ich an einer eigenen Flugsteuerung und entwerfe dafür Teile mittels CAD am Computer, schneide Videos und mache einiges mit Photoshop.

In meinem aktuellen PC werkeln:
Prozessor:  Intel Core i5-3570K  
Mainboard: MSI Z77 MPower
Arbeitsspeicher insgesamt: 16 GB, DDR3-1600
Garfikkarte: ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1070 Gaming OC
sowie mehrere SSD´s und HDD´s.
Gekühlt wird die CPU sowie die Garfikkarte mittels Wasser. Allerdings hat vor wenigen Tagen mein Fullcover-Kühler der GraKa beschlossen Wasser zu lassen und ich habe diese vorderhand wieder auf Luft umgerüstet.

Sollte ich die Komponenten zum testen erhalten, würde ich diese natürlich zuerst mit Luft kühlen und ausgiebig testen.
Zusätzlich käme dann einen passender Wasserkühler für die CPU sowie für die Grafikkarte ein passender Fullcover-Kühler in das System und das ganze  mit den Daten der Lufkühlung verglichen.
Als Arbeitsspeicher  würde  ein 32 GB  DDR4-3600 Kit  und als Systemplatte  eine 1000GB M2-SSD gekauft und zum Einsatz kommen.

Testen würde ich das ganze System natürlich mit der Flusi in einer Auflösung von 5760 x 1080 (drei Monitore), beim Video rendern, Photos bearbeiten und dem rendern von 3D-Teilen mit FreeCAD.
Zur Dokumentation über den Zusammenbau,  das Auspacken und den Lieferumfang mit Bildern und Videos kämen mehrere Kameras (u.A. DSLR) zum Einsatz. Zusätzliche Diagramme der Messwerte/Vergleiche z.B. aus der Aquasuite Software  stellen das ganze dann überstichtlich dar.

Ich wünsche allen gute Gesundheit


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebe PC Games Hardware Redaktion, liebes MSI-Team,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit - kreativ und verrückt - auf den Lesertest des MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi, der Radeon RX 5700 XT und einer Ryzen 3000 CPU bewerben. Zu diesem Zwecke habe ich für euch eine kleine *(Oster-)Kurzgeschichte* verfasst! Viel Spaß beim Lesen meiner Bewerbung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Es war einmal ein Noctua NH-D15 Osterhase, der glücklich und zufrieden auf seiner CPU hockte und fleißig Easter Eggs vorbereitete. Doch plötzlich öffnete sich die Gehäusetür und die acht Arme eines Kraken griffen nach ihm, rissen ihn von seinem Sockel und beförderten ihn zurück in seine Papphütte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
  Traurig lugte der Noctua aus seiner Behausung hervor und betrachtete den hässlich leuchtenden Kraken. Die AiO-Wasserkühlung hatte ihn doch tatsächlich aus seinem Case verdrängt, raus aus dem wohlig warmen, hübsch beleuchtetem BVB-Mod. _Welch‘ Grausamkeit von Falcony, seinem Herrchen? Wie konnte er ihm das nur antun? Ihm, dem mächtigsten aller luftgekühlten Osterhasen?! 
_
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
​Gerade als das schwarze Häschen all seine Hoffnung auf ein neues Zuhause aufgeben wollte und resigniert die Löffel hängen ließ, öffnete Falcony die Pappschachtel: _„Auf geht’s mein großer, ich habe eine Mission für dich!“_ Sofort richtete der Noctua die Löffel auf. _Gab es etwa Hoffnung? _Falcony faselte irgendetwas von Lesertest, PC Games Hardware, MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi mit Ryzen 3000 CPU und einen Bildbeschleuniger in Form einer MSI Radeon RX 5700XT Gaming X sollte es auch gleich dazu geben. „_Nimm‘ unsere Bewerbung, mache dich auf den weiten Weg nach Bayern! Hüpfe, was die Pfoten hergeben! Bitte die Redaktion darum, uns ein dickes Osterei ins Nest zu legen! Eine aufregende, neue Testaufgabe in diesen schweren Zeiten!“
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​So hüpfte das schwarze Häschen los, das riesige Review-Nest mit den sieben Test-Eiern unter dem Arm. Jedes Review-Häppchen in einer anderen Farbe, mit einem eigenen Beitrag zu diesem gigantischen Lesertest. Da begegnete es an einem Teich einem Ram-Fisch, der munter Wasser zwischenspeicherte, um es direkt wieder aus dem Cache zu werfen. _„Hallo Hase! Was ist das für ein wunderschönes blaues Ei in deinem Nest?“_, fragte der Ram-Fisch. _„Das ist das *Video-Ei*!“_, erwiderte der Noctua. _„Darin verbergen sich die *Unboxing*- und *Review-Videos*, die Falcony für den Lesertest drehen möchte!“_, erklärte der Hase und hoppelte weiter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Nach einer Weile traf das Häschen eine Gruppe Stand-Offs, die gerade ein paar Unterlegscheiben zu ihrem Schraubenhaufen transportierten. _„Was trägst du da für ein glänzendes rotes Ei in deinem Nest?“_, fragte einer der Stand-Offs. _„Das ist das rote Ei der *Fotografie*!“_, erläuterte der Noctua Hase. _„Falcony wird für *Mainboard*, *Grafikkarte *und *CPU* jeweils *eigene Alben mit vielen Detailaufnahmen* erstellen und diese im Forum präsentieren!“_ _„U-u-und, w-w-aaas ist da-da-das da für ein dickes goldenes Ei?“_, wollte ein Stand-Off mit etwas derangiertem Gewinde wissen. Der NH-D15 Hase antwortete: _„Das soll der *Kern des Lesertests* werden! Im goldenen Ei verbirgt sich das *Test-Tagebuch* mit all den *einzelnen Kapiteln* zum Review, zu den…“_, wollte das schwarze Häschen weiter erklären, doch ein vorwitziger Stand-Off fiel ihm ins Wort: _„Was sollen das denn für Kapitel sein?“_ Der Hase war nun leicht genervt, wollte eigentlich flink weiterhoppeln, aber ergänzte noch ruhig: _„Na die *Einleitung*, *Unboxing*, *Design* und *Verarbeitung der Hardware*, *Einbau-Bericht*, *Einzeltests der Komponenten*, *CPU-* und *Grafikkarten-(Streaming-)Benchmarks*, *Overclocking-Versuche (CPU, Grafikkarte und Ram)*, *Review-Videos* und das *Fazit* zum MSI-Kit!“_, klärte er die Stand-Offs auf. _„Nun muss ich aber wirklich weiter, in knapp 24 Stunden muss die Bewerbung in Fürth eintreffen!“ _Der Hase startete durch, schmiss die beiden 15cm-Lüfter an und rauschte im Turbomodus davon.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Gerade, als er so richtig in Fahrt war und mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit über die Datenautobahn raste, stoppte ihn die Router-Polizei: _„Haaaaaaalt! Stopp! Eieeer-Kontrooolle!“_, schrie der Polizist und warf ihm die Firewall entgegen. Er brüllte weiter: _„Die Eier sehen komisch aus! Schwarz-Weiß kariert…? Was soll das sein? Und dieses alberne Ei mit der Landkarte und den kleinen Häuschen? Ich verlange eine Erklärung, oder die Teile sind konfisziert!“_ _„Oh nein. Nicht auch das noch.“_, dachte das schwarze Häschen – noch ganz außer Atem – und klärte den Router auf: _„Das sind Falcony’s *Spielebenchmark-Eier* für den großen Lesertest von PC Games Hardware und MSI. Das *karierte Ei* steht für jede Menge *Benchmarks zu Racing Games*, die *Landkarten-Variante für RTS-Spiele*. Mal ein anderer Ansatz, wie in Falconys Tagebuch zum BVB-Mod. Ich muss das Nest pünktlich bei PC Games Hardware abliefern! Bitte, lassen Sie mich gehen!“_, flehte der Hase. Die Polizistin blickte mürrisch: _„Ich brauche mehr Details!“_, sagte sie streng. _„Er will in *FullHD* und *WQHD* benchen, *teilweise PCGH-Benchmarks für die Vergleichbarkeit, teilweise eigene Benchmarks* zu Games wie *NFS Heat*, *Nascar Heat 4*, *Assetto Corsa*, *Supreme Commander FAF*, *AoE 2 – Definitive Edition* und *Warcraft 3 Reforged*“_, berichtete der Hase. Schnell ergänzte er: _„Schicke *Diagramme zu Average-, Minimum-Frames* und *Frametimes mit CapFrameX* und ein *Performancerating im Vergleich mit anderen Systemen aus verschiedenen Generationen* wird es auch geben! Ich muss zügig weiter!“_ Das überzeugte die Polizistin so sehr, dass sie den Noctua direkt über das 5G-Netz mit Blaulicht bis zur bayerischen Grenze eskortierte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​Erleichtert betrat der Noctua den Boden des Freistaates. Jetzt war es nicht mehr weit, nun würde sicher nichts mehr dazwischenkommen. Nur noch ein paar Kilometer. Plötzlich riss ihn ein Logifant mit seinen stampfenden Bässen aus den Gedanken und warf ihn von der Straße direkt in das hohe Gras. _„Hey, du da! Alles okay? Was ist ‘n das für ’n krasses lila Osterei?“_ dröhnte es dem schwarzen Hasen aus den Lautsprechern des Logifanten entgegen. _„Das ist Falconys *Lila-Review-Osterei der Erfahrung, Qualität und Verlässlichkeit beim Testen von PC-Hardware!*“, _antwortete der Noctua._ „Jenau, das ist wichtig!“_, schnaubte der Logifant, _„geht ja hier schließlich nicht nur um ein Geschenk. Soll qualitativ auch watt zu bieten haben so ‘n Hardwarereview!“_ _„Ganz genau! *Falconys Reviews sind immer umfangreich, flott geschrieben und mit Liebe zum Detail gestaltet!*“_, entgegnete das Häschen hektisch. _„Haste recht, hab‘ ich gesehen beim Lesertest der GTX 470 damals, oder beim Casemod-Wettbewerb. *Mit 12.000 Zeichen hat der kein Problem!* Gib‘ Gummi, Hase! Sieh zu, dass du ablieferst“_, wummerte der Logifant, stampfte auf den Boden und beförderte den Noctua mit seinem Osternest und den sieben Review-Eiern in hohem Bogen direkt vor die Computec-Zentrale. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Der Hase schüttelte sich, stürmte zur Eingangstür, betrat die Geschäftsstelle und legte das Review-Nest vor die Redaktionstür. Er warf einen letzten Blick zurück auf das Osternest. Dann machte er sich auf den Heimweg und es blieb ihm nur noch eines: _Der Gedanke an die Überraschung in jedem siebten Ei (oder doch im fünften?)._ So hoppelte er davon, dem Horizont entgegen. *Das grüne, große, noch leere Osterei in der Mitte des Nests vor Augen - und die Hoffnung. Die Hoffnung darauf, dass es noch nachträglich gefüllt würde. Die Hoffnung, die PC Games Hardware Redakteure und MSI mit dieser ungewöhnlichen Bewerbung zu überzeugen und in Kürze das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi gemeinsam mit der Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X und der Ryzen 3000 CPU testen zu dürfen!
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​
*Übersicht der weiteren Komponenten des geplanten Testsystems*:

Arbeitsspeicher: 32 GB (2x16 GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3200 CL16 (Micron E-Die)
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500 GB NVMe M.2 SSD
Netzteil: Corsair AX 760 80 Plus Platinum 760W
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black
Monitor: LG 27GL850-B UltraGear Gaming Monitor WQHD

*Zusammengefasst noch die Übersicht der geplanten Testbestandteile:


*

Test-Tagebuch 
Unboxing-Videos 
Foren-Alben mit Detailaufnahmen der Testprodukte (Fotos werden in den Testbericht eingefügt) 
Design und Verarbeitung der Hardware 
Einbau-Bericht 
Einzeltests der Komponenten 
CPU-, Grafikkarten- und Streaming-Benchmarks des Kits zu verschiedenen Spielen mit Schwerpunkt RTS und Racing (teilweise PCGH-Benches für die Vergleichbarkeit, teilweise eigene) 
Overclocking-Versuche zu CPU, Grafikkarte und Ram 
Review-Videos 
Fazit zum MSI-Kit 

_Ich würde mich sehr freuen, als alter Hase des PCGH-X Forums für diesen Lesertest ausgewählt zu werden! Euch allen frohe Ostern, viel Glück und zurzeit vor allem Gesundheit!_


----------



## jester13 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware - Team,

Habe gerade erst von der Aktion auf Twitter erfahren.

Es wäre die optimale Gelegenheit für mich endlich auf die neuen 3000er CPUs im Zusammenhang mit einer RX5700XT umzusteigen!

Meine Wunschliste besteht seit längeren aus genau diesen Komponenten, vor allem die Gaming X interessiert mich brennend.
Das Board bietet wohl die beste Ausstattung in dem Preisbereich, von daher absolut top.

Aktuell hab ich noch einen Ryzen 1600 und eine GTX 1070 - soweit wunderbar, ich möchte aber auf 1440p umsteigen und nicht nur bei der CPU im Team AMD sein. Die MSI RX5700XT Gaming X ist wirklich mein absoluter Favorit.

Wird wohl schwer hier eine Chance zu bekommen, einen umfangreichen Bericht mit vielen Vergleichswerten kann ich euch aber garantieren. Zusätzlich würde ich zum einen in eine sehr gute Kühlung mit dem Dark Rock4 / Pro 4 investieren 
oder wohl eher eine AiO, zusätzlich wohl in ein Define S2 mit zusätzlichen Lüftern.

Der Vergleich zum jetzigen ca. 3 Jahre alten System wäre durchaus interessant, auch was die Lautheit angeht - wofür ich sehr gerne ein Messgerät zur Verfügung stellen würde um genaue Werte angeben zu können.

Erfahrungen im PCs bauen hab ich natürlich auch, habe schon vor über 15Jahren mit meinem Dad viel gebastelt und gelernt. Auf dem Laufenden bleibe ich meist über euren Youtube Kanal und Zeitschriften.

Leider ist es für mich momentan schwierig so ein System im vollen Umfang zu kaufen (Coronakurzarbeit und frisch Papa geworden), deshalb wäre meine Engagement und Einsatz für einen umfangreichen und auch neutralen Bericht für euch sehr groß.
Und die Freude darüber noch viel mehr 

Achso, da ich im Keller viel Platz und eine gute Beleuchtung habe, kann ich sehr gute Bilder in guter Qualität/Auflösung mitschicken - und Zeit hab ich (eigentlich leider) momentan auch.


Edit:
Folgende Komponenten würde ich für das System verwenden wollen:
Gewinnspiel Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
+ eine SSD für Windows usw.

Dazu einen 27" Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q


Viele Grüße.


----------



## martin85 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, danke für die tolle Chance gerade in diesen Zeiten die Zeit sinnvoll zu nutzen und sein Hobby effektiv zu nutzen!

Ich persönlich baue seit AMD Athon X250- Zeiten meine Rechner selber. Allerdings hatte ich damals noch keine Ahnung, wie sowas abläuft. Schließlich bin ich bei euch im Forum fündig geworden und habe mir die entsprechenden Infos geholt - so wurde es der Phenom II X4 950 BE mit einer Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 mit 1 GB Speicher.

Da die Leistung der GPU nicht lange reichte, musste ein Upgrade her. Also entschied ich mich  nach ein paar Jahren für die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro mit 8 GB, welche ich mittlerweile 5 Jahre nutze.

Lustig war nur, dass ich beim Wechsel vom Athlon X2 250 auf den Phenom II X4 950 BE und dem damit verbundenen Mainboard-Wechsel nicht daran dachte, dass ich auch das Format von mini-ATX auf ATX wechsle , da es ein kompakter Office-Rechner war... Also neues Gehäuse (irgendein billiges Sharkoon), Asrock 970 Pro Mainboard und neuen 8GB Ram + Phenom II X4 rein.

Nächstes Problem waren irgendwann Abstürze in Battlefield 3 und hohe Temperaturen der CPU. Gar nicht so leicht, mehrere Probleme gleichzeitig zu lokalisieren. Das Temperaturproblem hatte ich durch den Wechsel auf ein Be Quiet Silent Base 800 schnell gelöst, der Auslöser für die Anstürze war jedoch fehlerhafter RAM. Also neuer RAM rein und die Kiste lief.

Natürlich reizte mich dann die neue Ryzen-Generation. Das auch eine CPU an ihre technischen Grenzen kommen konnte, bemerkte ich bei der Demo von Resident Evil 7, als das game immer an der selben Stelle durch einen fehlenden Intel Befehl des Phenom II X4 hervor gerufen wurde.

Daraufhin wechselte ich auf den Ryzen 2700X, ein Asus X370-F Gaming Board und 2x8 GB G. Skill Flare X 3200er RAM. Nur die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro ist mir treu geblieben - eine neuere Karte wäre also langsam ratsam...

Wenn ich eure hardware zum testen erhalten würde, würde ich zu erst aktuelle games testen. Dazu gehören die Tomb Raider Teile genauso, wie Battlefielt, Call of Duty, aber auch der Landwirtschaftzssimulator, Euro Truck Simulator oder GTA V.

Darüber hinaus ist mir die Leistung beim bearbeiten von Videos und Bildern aus meiner Gopro wichtig. Meine Frau macht viel Bildbearbeitung und Collagen, sowie Office und Internet. Es ist also ein breites Feld von Einsatzmöglichkeiten, bei denen sich die Hardware austoben kann. Zu guter letzt sollten sämtliche Videos auf Youtube zügig und ruckelfrei abgespielt werden können.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## leboi98 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH- Redaktionsteam, 

auf diesem Wege möchte ich mich auch als Tester für das  MSI Paket bewerben. Eine wichtige Sache zuerst. Ich bin kein besonders erfahrener Overclocker und Modder, sondern einfach nur ein Gamer, der auf die im Zockeralltag relevanten Dinge viel Wert legt.  Das sind zum einen die Frameraten in aktuellen kompetitiven Spielen, die Wärmeentwicklung und die Lautstärke unter Last.  Die Übersichtlichkeit des Treibers und des BIOS sind für mich auch von großer Bedeutung. 

Ein PC muss nicht nur schnell und leise sein, sondern auch gut aussehen. Ja, ich lege viel Wert auf die Optik meines gesamten Setups. Ich liste gerne nachfolgend die einzelnen Bestandteile meines jetzigen Setups auf. 

Monitor: Alienware AW2521HF 240HZ mit Freesync!
Gehäuse: NZXT S340 Elite limited Hyper Beast Edition 
CPU: Intel i7 4790K 
CPU Kühler: Corsair H115i Pro RGB
Motherboard: Asus Z97 Pro Gamer 
Grafikkarte: Zotac  GTX 1080 AMP! Edition 
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z

Mein Test wird Folgendes beinhalten:

-In meinem sehr seltenen Case mit Glaseite kann ich die mir zur Verfügung gestellte Hardware und deren RGB Beleuchtung optimal präsentieren. Die Wasserkühlung trägt da auch ihren Teil zu bei.
- Wärme- und Lautstärkeentwicklung in Spielen und Benchmark 
- Frames in aktuellen kompetitiven und grafisch aufwändigen Spielen (CSGO, PUBG, Overwatch, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Witcher 3) 
- Eindrücke und Besonderheiten des Einbaus 
- Freesync in der Praxis
- Übersicht über das BIOS und den Grafikkartentreiber 
- natürlich viele Fotos 
- Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen System (Lohnt sich der Umstieg? ) 
- Test des Onboard Soundchips mit Headset (Sennheiser Game One) und 2.1 System (Creative Soundblaster S5 Kratos) 
- NVME SSD (Windows Start und ein paar ausgewählte Spiele)

Ich denke, dass viele der aufgeführten Punkte für die Leserinnen und Leser von Interesse sind. 

Eine wichtige Sache noch zum Schluss. Ich verfüge momentan noch nicht über die NVME SSD und DDR4 RAM, werde mir aber umgehend diese beiden Dinge bestellen, wenn ich ausgewählt werden sollte. Ansonsten mache ich das beim nächsten Upgrade . 

Wenn sich das für euch interessant anhört, würde es mich riesig freuen, einer der fünf Gewinner zu sein! 

Viele Grüße 

Marius


----------



## Cratem (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen ! Und frohe Ostern ! 

Ich bastel seit ca. 18 j an pc‘s rum und hab auch schon die ein oder andere Hardware testen können.
Freunde und Bekannte haben mich beauftragt ihre pc‘s zu bauen.
Was mich glücklicherweise mit viel Erfahrung geprägt hat!!!

Meine Settings 

Thermaltake The Tower 900 

850 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold

MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI

AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 6x 3.80GHz(Oc 4,2GHz)

16GB Patriot Viper RGB schwarz DDR4-3200 
DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

500GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280

2TB Seagate FireCuda ST2000DX002 64MB 3.5
8GB XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc II Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16
=
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT XFX Thicc II / III

2x  NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Radiato 3x 120mm

2x Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version

Ca. 2 m Flex Schlauch 
Ca. 1,50m Hard Tube 

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen ! Wenn ja seid nachsichtig. 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die Chance bekommen könnte die Hardware zu testen und zu bewerten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Manuel


----------



## crowdyyy (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Servus und frohe Ostern !

Liebes PCGH Team, ich möchte mich ebenso als Tester dieser tollen Produkte bewerben !
Seit 14 Jahren schraube ich an PCs rum und ich mache nichts lieber als die Grenzen auszureizen, nicht nur Gaming liegt mir am Herzen sondern auch das Overclocking !
Zur Zeit besteht mein System aus :

-Asrock x370 Pro4
-Ryzen 7 1700x @ 3,9GHz
-Gainward RTX 2070 @ 2080MHz
-16GB G-Skill DDR4 @ 3000MHz
-Corsair 800W Netzteil
-Sharkoon TG5 Gehäuse

-Als Bildschirm kommt mein geliebter MSI Optix MAG241CVAPI zum Einsatz.

-Dazu eine Intenso PCI Express SDD & eine Crucial BX500 1TB SSD.

Ich wäre sehr gespannt wie weit ich die Test Hardware an die Grenzen bringen könnte und was für ein Performance unterschied gegenüber meinem aktuellen System entsteht.
Dies würde ich dementsprechend mit in den User-Test aufnehmen.

Für den Ryzen (3000) würde ich als Kühler einen Standard AMD Wraith Kühler benutzen. Dieser hat bei meinem 1700x trotz OC bewiesen, das man für Kühle Temperaturen keine Wasserkühlung / High End Kühler benötigt.

Für mein endgültiges Fazit würde ich natürlich noch Tests mit den aktuellen AAA Titeln durchführen & dazu jegliche Benchmarks.

Ich würde mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen die besagten Teile bis an ihr Limit zu bringen.

Gruß, crowdyyy !


----------



## YankeeF (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hey PCGH Team,
  das ist ja mal wieder eine klasse Aktion und macht auf jeden Fall Lust teilzunehmen. [FONT=&quot][/FONT] Als Leser der ersten Stunde (die erste PCGH Zeitschrift halte ich immer noch in Ehren). - Oh, man da fühlt man sich schon ganz schön alt, wenn man das so schreibt. – Also ich möchte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich mein Hardwarewissen primär durch Euch erlangt habe und würde dementsprechend - kühn behaupten - dass ich etwas an Erfahrung habe, um an diesem Test teilzunehmen. Aber wie immer gilt, ist sicher noch Luft nach oben und da finde ich solche eine Aktion ebenfalls ideal, um den eigenen Horizont zu erweitern.

  Was bewegt mich eigentlich dazu an dieser Aktion teilzunehmen? Meine Hardware ist mit einem Intel 8600K und einer Geforce 1070 GTX nicht so schlecht. Aber trotzdem würde ich dieses Kit nutzen, um meinen Rechner umzubauen. An dieser Stelle wäre es auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich mir selbst einen AMD Prozessor kaufen müsste. Würde ich sehr gern machen, da würde ich zu einem AMD Ryzen 5 3600 greifen. Die AMD Prozessoren sind aber aktuell auch sau interessant! Allein das wäre ein guter Grund sich für diese Aktion zu bewerben.

  Aber der eigentliche Grund ist das mein aktueller Rechner seit gut 10 Jahren im gleichen Gehäuse (LianLi PC-A71B) sein Dasein verrichtet, inklusiver einer Wasserkühlung (CPU und Grafikkarte). Hier würde ich gern einen anderen Weg einschlagen (auch wenn mich jetzt einige Steinigen werden), so möchte ich gern weg von der Wasserkühlung und zurück zu einer Luftkühlung. So ist es doch immer recht aufwendig extra Komponenten suchen zu müssen, damit auch die Grafikkarte mit wassergekühlt werden kann. Ebenfalls ist mit einer Luftkühlung der Hardwaretausch deutlich einfacher und schneller erledigt. Was ich ebenfalls sehr begrüße. Ok ein großer Nachteil ist sicher die Lautstärke, die durch eine Luftkühlung höher ausfällt. Aber auch hier erhoffe ich mir Fortschritte die dies etwas kompensieren.

  Sollte ich ausgesucht werden würde ich gleich die Chance nutzen, um das Gehäuse zu wechseln. Hier würde ich mich für ein Fractal Design Define 7 entscheiden, um auch wieder die neusten Anschlüsse zu haben. Auf Seiten des CPU-Kühlers würde ich mich für einModell von BeQuiet entscheiden. In Summe eine etwas größere Umbauaktion.

  Bleibt eigentlich nur die Frage offen was ich alles Testen würde? Tja, das wäre ein großes Anwendungsspektrum. Dies würde von einfachen Office Aufgaben, über Video- und Fotobearbeitung bis hin zum Gaming reichen. Dabei würde ich immer einen Blick auf die Temperaturen, Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems werfen. In Sachen Games würden Racing Games wie Dirt 2.0 als auch Anno 1800 zum Einsatz kommen. Ich hätte auch noch ein paar Shooter da, aber das sind die Games, die ich zurzeit am meisten zocke. Aber natürlich würde ich auch diverse Benchmarks heranziehen, um das System bestmöglich zu stressen um eventuelles „throttling“ ans Tageslicht zu befördern. 

  Des Weiteren würde ich die einzelnen Funktionen des Mainboards, der Grafikkarte und des Prozessors untersuchen. Da mich die Technik dahinter sehr interessiert.

  Messgeräte wären ebenfalls in Form eines Strommessgerätes und einer Wärmebildkamera vorhanden, um die Komponenten in verschiedenen Lastszenarien untersuchen zu können.



  Aktuell sind folgende Komponenten verbaut:

  CPU: Intel 8600K mit Heatkiller Wasserkühler
  Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Sea Hawk EK X (unter Wasser)
  Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix Z390-E Gaming
  RAM: Ballistix Elite 16GB DDR4
  SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB
  Soundkarte: Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5
  Gehäuse: LianLi PC-A71B
  Netzteil: Corsair HX750i
  Monitor: MSI Optix MAG271CQR



  Würde mich über eine Teilnahme riesig freuen [FONT=&quot][/FONT], wünsche allen Frohe Ostern!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnrealBush (13. April 2020)

Hallo liebes PCgameshardware-Team!

Mein Name is David und bin schon langer Leser eurer Artikel (auch wenn ich mich erst heute hier angemeldet habe). Als ich auf diesen Artikel gestoßen bin, dachte ich mir, dass das genau etwas für mich wäre. Ich habe meinen ersten Computer mit 12 zusammen mit meinem Bruder gebaut. In meiner Schulzeit war ich 3 Jahre lang Chefredakteur der Schülerzeitung, daher könnte ich mit Bild-, Video- und Schreibequipment einen ausführlichen Bericht samt Video zu den gestellten Produkten schreiben. Des Weiteren könnte ich den Computer in verschiedenen Kategorien wie Benchmarks, Foto- und Videobearbeitung und Rendern, und natürlich Gaming mit anderen PCs, auch meinem aktuellen (Ich besitze zzt. wegen Geldmangel nur eine veraltete GTX 1050Ti  und einen i3 6300, allerding auch 16GB GSkill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200 RAM und einen Intel und AMD-fähigen Arctic Freezer 34). Mit übertakten bin ich durchaus konform und könnte das Potenzial der gestellten Komponenten in diesem Teilbereich auch testen, da ich bereits ein MSI-Mainboard besitze und mich somit mit der Software und dem Bios schon auseinandergesetzt habe und dieses auch ziemlich mag. Ich würde die Komponenten voraussichtlich in meinem  Sharkoon VG4-W mit meiner Samsung 860Evo 500GB SSD und meinem 500W BeQuiet Netzteil einbauen. Außerdem habe ich bereits den AMD Ryzen 3600 meines Kumpels auf 4,3Ghz mit Luftkühlung übertaktet und somit im Cinebench R20 über 4000 Punkte dabei rausgeholt.

Ich würde den Test also folgendermaßen strukturieren:
- Hands-on, Unboxing, erste Eindrücke, Verarbeitung, mitgelieferte Teile etc.
- Einbauen in das System, Software, "Ease of use"
- Benchmarks, Rendering, Gaming, alles unter genauer Beobachtung von Temperatur und Lautstärke
- Overclocking-Potenzial

Der ganze Artikel wird von hochwertigem Bild- und Videomaterial wie Diagrammen, Bildern der Hardware und einem Video begleitet und besser dargestellt.
Ich würde mich extrem darüber freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde, da ich mir schon lang ein Upgrade für meinen PC gewünscht habe und ein riesiger AMD und MSI-Fan wurde, da ich finde, dass beide Firmen extrem gute Preis-Leistung haben, ich die Software liebe und beide rot sind 

Liebe Grüße

David


----------



## Skavi (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
gerne bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des MSI-Bundles. 

Ich möchte kurz erläutern, warum ich sehr gut für diesen Lesertest geeignet wäre:
Bereits letztes Jahr habe ich einen Lesertest zu der Samsung 860 QVO verfasst (Lesertest: Samsung 860 QVO 1TB). Dort können Sie sich ein Bild meiner Orthographiekenntnisse sowie meiner Fähigkeiten im Erstellen von Grafiken machen. Das Installieren der Hardware stellt für mich auch absolut kein Problem dar. Bereits seit meiner Jugend interessiere ich mich extrem für Technik jeder Art und bin daher auch bereit, viel Zeit in einen solchen Test zu investieren. Dazu verweise ich auf das Sprichwort: „Was man gerne macht, macht man gut“.
Beruflich bin ich in der Video-Branche unterwegs, wodurch ich auch das nötige Equipment besitze, um qualitativ hochwertige Videos und Fotos aufzunehmen und zu bearbeiten. Daher würde ich gerne die Variante wählen, welche die Produktion eines Videos miteinschließt. Falls es für Sie von Relevanz ist: Für den Test würde ich eine Sony A7m3 mit Tamron 28.75 F/2.8 verwenden; Videoaufnahme in UHD. 


*Aktuelles System*
Mein aktuelles System ist mittlerweile schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, für meine Anwendungszwecke (gelegentliche Zockerrunden, ansonsten nur Office / Websurfing) aber noch vollkommen ausreichend. Die Hauptkomponenten sind ein i7-6700k, 16GB 2400 MHz RAM und eine Vega 64. Als Monitore verwende ich zwei Standard-FHD Monitore und einen HP Envy 27s UHD Monitor. Da ich beruflich nur mit Macs arbeite, habe ich mir privat auch noch ein Macbook Pro 2018 mit 6-Core i9, 16GB RAM und der Radeon Pro 560X zugelegt. Darauf bearbeite ich meine ganzen privaten Bilder / Videos. 


*Testmethodik*
So, jetzt komme ich aber zu dem Thema, was für den Test wirklich von Relevanz ist, nämlich den Testmethoden und meinen Schwerpunkten, die ich beim Test setzen will. 
Beginnen würde ich mit der Dokumentation des Lieferumfangs und meinen Eindrücken zur Fertigungsqualität. Die Komponenten werden natürlich alle gängigen Benchmarks (Cinebench, 3D Mark etc.) durchlaufen müssen, außerdem werde ich auch die Performance in einigen Spielen (GTA V, Minecraft, Assassin‘s Creed Odyssey) in verschiedenen Auflösungen messen. Hinzu kommt dann noch, dass ich gerne zumindest an der Grafikarte Undervolting / Overclocking (auch in Bezug auf den Stromverbauch) ausprobieren würde. Bei meiner Vega 64 hat das noch sehr gut geklappt, wie es bei der RX 5700 XT ist, werde ich dann berichten. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach auch der Softwareumfang, den MSI bereitstellt, sowohl die Funktionen des BIOS, als auch die Treiber und zusätzliche Software (MSI Afterburnder / MSI Dragon Center). Daraus und aus dem MSI-spezifischen Custom-Design würde ich dann auch gerne die Unterschiede der Produkte zu anderen Herstellern herausarbeiten. 
Den Schwerpunkt meines Tests würde ich aber gerne auf die produktive und kreative Arbeit legen. 
Wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe, bringe ich durch meine Tätigkeit in der Video-Branche die nötigen Kenntnisse dazu mit. Als Software steht mir Adobe Premiere / After Effects / Photoshop / Lightroom / Audition genauso wie DaVinci Resolve und die Affinity Produkte (Photo / Designer / Publisher) zur Verfügung. Besonders Premiere, Resolve und Lightroom werde ich ausgiebig testen, da mit dieser Software vermutlich die meisten Heimanwender arbeiten. 
Dabei interessiert mich auch sehr stark, wie gut mittlerweile die Adobe Suite auf die hohe Kernanzahlen, welche vor allem AMD mit Ryzen etabliert hat, optimiert ist. 
Am Ende meines Tests werde ich natürlich noch ein Abschlussfazit ziehen und Empfehlungen unter Berücksichtigung des Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis aussprechen.

Ich denke, dass ein Test, welcher besonders Wert auf die Performance im Videoschnitt legt, doch für einige Personen interessant ist und hoffe daher auf eine positive Rückmeldung!


Jetzt bin ich am Ende meiner Bewerbung angekommen und bedanke mich bei der Redaktion für diese tolle Möglichkeit, die Sie der Community bieten! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thomas


----------



## InfoStudent (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team (an dieses neue Logo gewöhne ich mich wohl nie) und insbesondere Stephan,

ich habe mit mir lange gerungen, ob ich mich bewerben möchte und die gestellten Anforderungen abliefern kann, in der heutigen Zeit und mit den täglich ändernden Situation will so eine Entscheidung sehr gut überlegt sein!
Meine Kritik an der Auswahl beim letzten Pimp My PC wirkt sicher nach, kann aber auch klar auf mich zurückfallen. Für die neuen und klarer formulierten Anforderungen bin ich sehr dankbar, ein ähnliches Format hätte ich mir auch für das letzte/nächste Pimp My PC gewünscht.

Zuerst einmal möchte ich MSI und PCGHX wieder danken für die Möglichkeit dieses Tests und zweier Modelle, welche in der Community sicher wieder gefragt sind und für einige eine Kaufoption darstellen.

Ich bewerbe mich aufgrund besserer Möglichkeiten auf den Lesertest ohne Video!

Die angedachte Umsetzung sieht wie folgt aus:
Die fünf Photos der Produkte:
- in Verpackung
- alle mitgelieferten Elemente
- das Mainboard und die GPU in jeweils bester Position einzeln
- eingebaut ins System bei ausgeschaltetem System
- eingebaut mit Beleuchtung bei aktivem System

Der gesamte Test soll einen Vergleich zum aktuellen Test stellen und zeigen, ob ein Ryzen 3000 ein hochwertiges übertaktes I7 6700K - System ersetzen kann, ob sich das Upgrade lohnt und wie die einzelnen Komponenten im Vergleich zu Komponenten von vor ~4 Jahren abschneiden. (GTX 1070 EVGA FTW und 6700K + Asus Hero Alpha).
Dabei ist klar, dass es im Lesertest um die beiden MSI Komponenten geht und diese werden vorranging betrachtet, jedoch würde mein persönlicher Test im Umfang von 2000-2500 Zeichen klar auch das Gesamtsystem beschreiben und wie man sich ein komplettes System mit diesen Komponenten anfühlt und auch das Fazit würde diesen Fakt berücksichtigen.

Das verwendete Testsystem:
CPU Kühler: hier wird ein AM4 Kühler besorgt, da ich das System luftgekühlt werden soll wird ein be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 genommen. Sollte dieser aufgrund aktueller Liefersituationen nicht verfügbar sein wäre das BackUp ein Alpenföhn Brocken 3!
RAM: 32GB Crucial Ballistix mit 2666 MHz in 4x8GB Bestückung
PSU: Be Quiet Straight Power 11
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, nachgerüstet mit drei zusätzlichen NB-Eloops 140mm im Deckel.
Monitor: Samsung SyncMasterBX2450 x2, wobei die Spiele auf lediglich einem Bildschirm getestet werden! (Somit FHD). Ein Triple-FHD Test ist leider aufgrund eines Gerätedefekts momentan nicht möglich. Da Ersatz/Reperatur nicht abschätzbar ist momentan wird hier nichts versprochen, was dann nicht umgesetzt werden kann!

Welche Tests möchte ich durchführen?
Gemessen wird unter anderem mit HW Monitor, betrachtet werden der minimale, maximale und durchschnittliche Wert für die sinnvoll ausgewählten Parameter. (Temperatur, RPM @GPU-Lüfter usw.) Diese Tests werden @stock ausgeführt!
Für die gewählten Komponenten erschien mir eine Auswahl aus 3 Spielen als angemessen.
World of Warcraft Classic als MMORPG mit verschiedenen Settings
League of Legends als MOBA, hier soll die Voreinstellung minimal (u.a. Spulenfiepen) und maximal getestet werden. Als Test dient die ARAM Karte um eine möglichst hohe Belastung hervorzurufen.
Minecraft 

Ich denke für viele AAA-Games findet man ausreichend Tests, hier will ich mal etwas andere Spiele beleuchten und auch diese weitverbreiteten Spiele im Verhältnis zu den Komponenten setzen.

Der andere Test, welchen ich durchführen möchte ist das Overclocking unter Betrachtung der Bedienbarkeit im BIOS bezogen auf das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte möchte ich stabil mit UV und OC betreiben. Die Ergebnisse und Erfahrungen in den Test einfließen lassen inkl. persönlicher Empfehlung für welche Variante ich mich entschieden habe in Anbetracht von subjektiver Wahrnehmung. Diese Tests werden mit dem MSI Afterburner durchgeführt.

Ich möchte abschließend noch ein paar Worte anhängen, bevor die Zeit abläuft für die Bewerbung, aber ich finde es wichtig das ich reflektiert auch auf meine eigene Bewerbung eingehe.
Das System, welches ich nutze und ggf. ablöse mit den Komponenten aus dem Lesertest ist relativ aktuell. Viele Nutzer hier im Forum hätten hier ein größeres Upgrade und spekulieren darauf, dies sei Ihnen auch gegönnt. Mit dem letzten Pimp My PC habe ich gelernt das es auch die versteckten Perlen hier gibt - Leute die kaum aktiv sind, auf älterer Hardware arbeiten und dennoch mit Engangement und Mühe sich anstrengen das Beste herauszuholen. Hier sei besonders genannt, dass Sie das nicht nur für sich so auffassen, sondern auch versuchen im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten der Community etwas zurück zu geben! Dafür hier nochmal ein großes Danke. Ich denke Der-/Diejenige fühlt sich hier angesprochen, auch ohne direkte Namensnennung!
Ich sehe hier für mich genauso die Möglichkeit tolle Hardware - insbesondere in Form der GPU - zu erhalten.  Ich möchte auch etwas im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten zurückgeben, dies ist mir möglich durch gute Photos und einen sinnvollen Test mit dem was zur Verfügung steht. Die Auswahl der Spiele soll mal eine Auswahl darstellen was nicht in jedem Test auftaucht. AAA Games findet man meiner Meinung nach in den allermeisten Tests und die Gaming X ist keine selten getestete Karte.
Diese Tester haben viel mehr Möglichkeiten und deren Ergebnisse nur nochmal bestätigen erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll.
Hier möchte ich eben den Unterschied anbieten und sagen liebes PCGHX-Team (ich find PCGH Extreme immer noch schöner  ), entscheidet euch worauf ihr diesmal achten wollt.

Meinen großen Dank für die besser formulierten Regeln und das gute Erklärvideo! Ich freue mich in jedem Fall auf die Ergebnisse und bin gespannt, wie das Board bei einer Person im Alltag wahrgenommen wird, da ich leider auch bzgl des Lüfters am Mainboard schon viel negatives wahrgenommen habe in Tests. Sind diese Eindrücke vielleicht zu hart oder hat jemand im Alltag damit gar kein Problem?

Was passiert, wenn ich nicht ausgewählt werde? Ganz einfach, ich warte weiter bis ich in einer Aufrüstmatrix bei PCGH in der Zeitschrift lese der Leistungsgewinn bei der CPU beträgt >10% Singlecore und >50% Multicore sowie mindestens 50% bei der GPU. Das sind meine persönlichen Schwellenwerte, wo ich anfange zu überlegen ein Upgrade vorzunehmen und abwäge ist es mir das Geld wert.

Noch eine abschließende Frage meinerseits: Wenn die Bewerbungsfrist heute Abend um 23:59 endet, dürfen wir im Beitrag dann wieder darüber diskutieren welche Beiträge wir besonders gelungen finden und wo ein Test spannend erscheint oder gibt es einen eigenen Diskussionsthread eventuell? Habe hier wieder ein paar echte Favoriten, die ich deutlich anstatt mir wählen würde und bin gespannt, wer denn dieses Mal "gewinnen" wird.

Ansonsten @all  bleibt gesund und schaut nach vorne!


----------



## BestNoob (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team,
ich würe mich wirklich freuen für euch etwas testen zu dürfen. Ich bastel seit über 7 Jahren an Spielkonsolen, PCs und anderen technischen Geräten rum.
Ich bin Streamer, YouTuber, Serveradmin und habe eigene Gameserver aufgesetzt. Meine PCs habe ich schon immer selber zusammen gebaut und natürlich auch für Nachbarn und Freunde.

Derzeit spiele und streame ich Apex Legends und CoD:WarZone und bin echt gespannt wie es dort mit der Performance aussieht. Gerade wenn man vom selben System streamt wie man Spielt benötigt man wirklich viel Rechenpower.

Was hat die Hardware zu befürchten (muhahahaha):

- Apex Legends, CoD:WarZone mit und ohne Streaming
- 3DBenchmarks
- Preis/Leistung/Ausstattung
- Hitze und Geräuschentwicklung
- Aktualität der verbauten Komponenten (Mainboard)
- gibt es Flaschenhälse bzw. Performance Probleme
- Bauweise und Bestückung des Mainboards, gibt es geteilte Lanes, hat man genug Platz  ?
- gibt es aktuelle und gute/langzeit Treiberunterstützung 
- Optik/Design/Beleuchtung
- Qualität/Verarbeitung/Kompatibilität
- Mainboard und Grafikkarten spezial Komponenten/Features, was bringen diese wirklich
- 3 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Aktualisierungsraten, kommt die Grafikkarte damit zurecht


Derzeitiges System:

    Windows 10 x64 Bit
    NVIDIA GTX 1060
    Intel i5 8600
    Gigabyte Mainboard
    16GB DDR4 RAM
    Creative Soundkarte
    Corsair Tastatur
    Roccat Kone XTD
    Ein Mauspad
    Logitech Headset
    1TB SSD
    750W Gold+ Netzteil
    144Hz Monitor

Falls ihr mehr über mich wissen möchtet, fragt Google nach mir 

Grüße
BestNoob


----------



## XD-User (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGHX-Team,

nach langem hin und her überlegen habe ich doch den Entschluss gefasst mich auch einmal zu bewerben.

Ich habe in meiner Zeit von über 11 Jahren hier (fällt einem jetzt erst auf wie schnell die Zeit vergeht...) und allen Ausgaben seit 2011 eine ganze Menge Zeit mit euch verbracht, ob nun Online auf eurer Seite, analog im Heft mit diversen Artikeln von den unterschiedlichsten Redakteuren und Volontären oder am aktivsten aktuell im PCGH Discord als ehemaliger Berater (besucht uns und lasst den Discord wachsen, wir sind super!). Nachdem ich über die Jahre ebenfalls den einen oder anderen kleinen User-Artikel verfasst habe und damit, je nach News, auch teilweise einige bis viele Kommentare bekommen habe, wollte ich es mal auf diesem Weg testen und mich mal fast wie so ein richtig echter Redakteur fühlen .
Dem Motto nach Lebe deinen Traum statt vom Leben nur zu träumen, versuche ich es ebenfalls. Wie über die Jahre ist auch das mal wieder eine tolle Aktion von euch in Kooperation mit MSI, diese Aktionen gibts es ja über dass Jahr verteilt öfter mal.
Um ein kleiner Teil dieses großen ganzen zu sein, würde ich mich freuen wenn ich die Chance bekommen könnte, diese Hardware zu testen.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk würde auf dem Vergleich meiner aktuellen GPU mit der RX 5700XT liegen, wie performt eine rund 2 Jahre alte Vega 56 im Sapphire Pulse Design auf GCN mit der aktuellen RDNA1 Architektur. Ob im Mainstream Full HD oder dem anspruchsvolleren WQHD, beides nativ und ohne Software Gimmicks wie DSR aka VSR.
Je nach bereitgestellter CPU können Alltagstaugliche Benchmarks und Vergleiche, abseits von CPU-lastigen Benchmarks, den Artikel in Ihrer Fülle ergänzen. Mein R7 3700X steht zumindest als Konkurrent bereit, ob gegen kleinere Modelle für Games oder größere Versionen im Bereich Videoschnitt und co.
Keine unrealistischen Extremszenarien, sondern einfach dass was man als "Otto-Normalo" von solchen Komponenten erwarten kann, ob in Tripple AAA Titeln oder einfach im Alltag. 
Lohnt sich nach rund 2 1/2 Jahren ein Aufstieg und wie sehen die Preise im Vergleich aus.
Behindert die eine Komponente eine andere? Entsteht ein Flaschenhals? Was sagen die Treiber an für sich und eventuell im Vergleich zum Konkurrenten.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

PSU: BeQuiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 550 Watt

Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC

AMD Ryzen 3700X

Thermalright Macho Rev B

16GB DDR4 Corsair 3733 CL16 Dual Kit

2TB Crucial MX 500 Datengrab

512GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus Systemspeicher

AMD Radeon Vega 56 Sapphire Pulse

Fractal Define S2

Monitore: Dell S2719DGF als WQHD/155 Hertz sowie den LG 24GM79G-B Full HD/144HertzStatt vieler Worte drücke ich allen anwesenden die Daumen für gute Tests!
Vielen Dank für diese Chance PCGH.


----------



## Scico-92 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team, 

ich würde mich sehr, sehr gerne für den Test des MSI-Mainboards und MSI-Grafikkarte bewerben. Ich liebäugle schon länger für ein ein neues Setup. Und über eure PCGH-Homepage bin ich dann auf diesen Artikel gestoßen. Als Annoholiker zocke ich aktuell mit folgendem Setup:
- Fractal Design Define C
- Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
- Intel Core i5-6600K
- Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
- Asus Radeon RX 580 OC Dual
- HyperX Savage DDR4-2400 16GB 
- Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 500GB
- Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W CM

Der Zusammenbau ist absolut kein Problem für mich, denn der PC gehört ebenfalls zum Frühjahresputz, wie der Rest der Wohnung. Aktuell stecke ich mitten in den Endzügen meines BWL-Studiums, sodass neue Hardware zwar schön wäre, aber leider hinten an geschoben werden muss. Ansonsten lässt sich zu mir noch sagen, dass ich Tests extrem wichtig finde. Nahe zu allem, was ich mir neu angeschafft möchte, habe ich mir vorher via Youtube, Foren und Kommentarplattformen eine eigene Meinung gemacht. Selber habe ich zwar noch keine Reviews in Videoform gemacht (hätte ich aber Bock drauf), aber schon diverse Bewertungen in Textform. 

Bei den MSI-Produkten reizt mich vor allem die Spieleleistung im Verhältnis zur Temperatur und Lautstärke. Da ich fürs Studium auch mal Präsentationen mit Grafiken bearbeiten muss, steht die Prämisse leises Arbeiten genauso im Fokus, wie kühles (gerne auch leises) Spielen. Ansonsten interessiert mich häufig auch noch Themen, wie optische Qualität und Wertigkeit, sowie Schwierigkeiten beim Einbau, welche ich in meinen Test darstellen möchten. 

Würde mich sehr freuen, die Möglichkeit zu bekommen, einen Test zu verfassen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Jonas


----------



## imho (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester des MSI-Bundles bewerben.

Ich schaue mir seit mehreren Jahren eure Beiträge rund um PC Hardware sowohl in Video- als auch in Textform an. Seit _Die Siedler 1_ bin ich leidenschaftlicher Gamer und war seither auf PC, Nintendo 64, X-Box 360 und Playstation 3-4 unterwegs. Ich habe einen Masterabschluss in Elektrotechnik und bin aktuell als Promotionsstudent an einer mittelgroßen deutschen Universität im Feld der Informatik im Bereich Bildverarbeitung und Robotik eingeschrieben. Im Verlauf meines Studiums habe ich neben meinem Interesse an PC-Hardware für Gaming auch eine Leidenschaft für PC-Hardware für wissenschaftliche Berechnungen entwickelt, bei der ich Grafikkarte und Prozessor nicht nur für Spiele sondern auch für Deep Learning (Neuronale Netze) und andere aufwändige Berechnungen nutze. Hier habe ich auch mehrere wissenschaftliche Publikationen auf internationalen Konferenzen, die meine Fähigkeit zum Schreiben belegen sollten.

Aktuell bin ich PC-technisch nur noch auf einem älteren Notebook unterwegs und spiele lediglich mit meiner PS4. Berührungspunkte mit leistungsfähiger Hardware habe ich an der Universität; hier nutze ich diverse Nvidia Titans und Intel/AMD Prozessoren für verschiedene Aufgaben, kann/darf/sollte aber natürlich keine Spiele auf dieser Hardware ausführen. Bei der Auswahl neuer Hardware an meiner Professur bin ich stets involviert und werde um Rat gefragt.

Aufgrund meiner Hardware-Begeisterung für Gaming und Co. möchte ich mich bei euch als Tester für das MSI-Bundle bewerben. Ich bin gespannt, was die aktuell beste AMD Grafikkarte (neben der Radeon VII) zusammen mit einem PCIe 4.0 X570 Mainboard alles an Leistung und Ausstattung bietet.

*Tests*
Allgemein würden sich meine Tests auf Leistung aber auch Preis-Leistung beziehen. Einige Tests würde ich neben Windows ggf. auch unter Ubuntu durchführen. Hierfür würde ich u.a. folgende Betrachtungen vorsehen:


*Grafikkarte*
Tests bei FHD & WQHD 
Test ohne/mit Overclocking 
Overclocking Potenzial 
PCIe 3.0 vs 4.0 
Synthetische Benchmarks: Timespy, 3D Mark Firestrike 
Spielebenchmarks: u.a. Anno 1800 (PCGH Benchmark), Borderlands 3 (interner Benchmark) 
Temperatur, Lautstärke 
Erhöhung des Stromverbrauchs unter Last (hierzu besitze ich ein Strommessgerät) 
 
*Mainboard*
generell: Beantwortung der Frage, ob sich ein X570 Mainboard gegenüber einem B450 Mainboard lohnt 
Temperatur, Aufnahmen einer *Wärmebildkamera* 
Sound der integrierten Soundkarte mit zwei >1m großen Lautsprechern 
WLAN und Bluetooth Test 
(Eigentlich wollte ich StoreMI testen. Leider wurde dies zuletzt von AMD eingestellt.) 
 
   Darüber hinaus würde ich gern die Leistungsfähigkeit der RX 5700XT für Deep Learning mit ROCm als AMD-Alternative zu CUDA evaluieren. Diese Art Test befindet sich zwar nicht mehr im unmittelbaren Umfeld des Gaming, ist aber dennoch spannend, da es als Indikator dient, wie gut DLSS (Deep Learning Super Sampling; "auch nur Deep Learning") auf AMD-Grafikkarten funktionieren würde.

*Hardware Setup*
Bei der Hardware habe ich ein wenig auf Preis-Leistung geachtet, sodass beispielsweise PCIe 4.0 SSDs wegfallen, da diese für den spürbaren Leistungsschub leider zu teuer sind. Folgende Harware-Auswahl habe ich getroffen:



CPU 
|
 ?

Mainboard 
|
 MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi

GPU 
|
 MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X

RAM | G.Skill RipJaws V 2x8GB, 3200MHz
Festplatte | Crucial P1 1TB (m.2, PCIe 3.0)
CPU Lüfter | be quiet! Pure Rock
Netzteil | be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W CM
Gehäuse | tba
*Zusammenfassung*
Ich hoffe, ich kann mit meiner Qualifikation und meinem Test- und Harwaresetup überzeugen. Mein Vorschlag zu einigen wenigen Tests zu Deep Learning ist natürlich optional -- ich wollte diese aber dennoch anbieten.


Bitte macht weiter so liebes PCGH-Team!

Liebe Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Jirassic (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo zusammen und Danke an MSI und PCGH für diese tolle Aktion 

Ich habe momentan keinen Gaming PC, der sich so nennen dürfte,da mein Setup aus 2012 stammt und einen i5-3570K beinhaltet. Das letzte i7-6700K Setup mit einer 980ti Extreme habe ich verkauft,da ich nicht wirklich mehr spiele.

Dieses änderte sich aber mit der Ankündigung von Cyberpunk 2077 - endlich mal wieder ein Hammer für jemanden der mit Cyberpunk-Novellen aufgewachsen ist! Dafür lohnt sich der Aufbau eines neuen Rechners. Da der Release leider immer wieder verschoben wurde, warte ich bis zuletzt mit dem Kauf des Mainboards und der Grafikkarte - und da kommt diese tolle Lesertest-Aktion von MSI und PCGH. Ich habe quasi alles schon zusammen, wie Ihr der unten folgenden Auflistung vorhandener Hardware entnehmen könnt.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin Informatikkaufmann und schon 35 Jahre mit Computern unterwegs. Einstieg war ein C64, der mich zum Amiga geführt hat. Danach folgte eine lange Reihe an selbstgebauten PC's mit Hackintoschausflügen. Heute erfolgt das Arbeitsleben am Lenovo Laptop, den ich gerne mit dem Ipad Pro 12,9 als erweitertes Display benutze. Daneben betreibe ich noch für eigene Fortbildungszwecke einen Jira-Server, der auch noch weitere Atlassian-Produkte beherbergt.
Gamingtechnisch spiele ich gerne DOOM, Quake, Diablo, C&C, Borderlands und The Elder Scrolls - alle von Version 1.0 an 

Es war schon früh klar, dass ich auf einen Ryzen 3000 setze. Daher habe ich folgende Hardware schon vorliegen, um einen kompletten neuen Gaming PC aufzubauen (s. Bild 1 am Ende):

+ 2 neue Toshiba P300 2 TB HDD neu im RAID 1-Verbund für Games. Das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi Mainboard hat RAID 1 onboard
+ 1 128 GB Samsung 850 SSD alt im Vergleich mit einer neuen NVME mit PCIE 4.0 Anschluss (wird neu gekauft)
+ Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32 GB 3200MHz mit MSI mystic light sync neu (s. Bild 2 am Ende)
+ Kryonaut Therma Grizzly neu
+ be Quiet Pure Wings 2 120mm PWM neu
+ Antec Signature S10 neu im Keller ganz hinten links 
+ Corsair AIO Wakü H80i V2 incl. AM4-Adapter neu (irgendwo im Keller, da noch kurz vor Corona umgezogen. Ist aber relativ zügig auffindbar)
+ Xilence Performance X 850 Watt. Neuwertiges Netzteil, was ich behalten habe für den neuen Gaming PC. Stammt aus einem Lesertest eines großen deutschen Onlineversenders.
+ 27 Zoll FHD Samsung Monitor. Falls ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner bin, so müsste ich da mal über ein Update mit meiner Finanzministerin reden 
+ Windows 10 pro 64bit deutsch

Mein Lesertest wird mindestens die erforderlichen 12k Zeichen umfassen und sehr gute Fotos dazu liefern. Eine komplette DSLR-Ausrüstung mit professionellen und lichtstarken Objektiven steht dazu bereit. Der Testaufbau findet in der Küche statt, da in Zeiten von Corona die Home-Office Möglichkeiten voll ausgeschöpft sind. Die unten aufgeführten Bilder sind in eben jener geschossen worden.

Der Aufbau und Ablauf meines Lesertests würde so aussehen, wobei ich klar offen für Ergänzungen,Tipps und Tricks der PCGH-Redation bin:

1. Umfangreiches Unboxing: Optik und Ausstattung und Inhalt der Verpackung
1.1 Detailliertes Eingehen auf die besonderen Features des Mainboards
1.2 und der Graka
2. Kurzer Zusammenbau des Systems
3. NON-OC Einstellungen des BIOS - kurzer Überblick mit Bildern
4. Die MSI Software und Utilities für Mainboard und Graka vorgestellt und deren Einbindung und Usability 
5. Subjektive Bewertung der Lautstärke vor möglicher Optimierung
6. Temperatur Stresstest für CPU, Mainboard und Graka mit Fokus auf die letzten beiden Komponenten
7. Optimierung der Temperaturkennlinien, soweit möglich
8. OC-Ausflug mit Undervolting-Tests
9. Benchmarks zur Gesamtperformance und der Graka, der NVME PCIE 4.0
10. Raytracing-Test solls geben, wie ich recherchiert habe, bei Zuschlag fuchse ich mich da rein
11. Fazit Mainboard , Fazit Graka
12. Gesamtbetrachtung
13. Jede Menge coole Bilder, bin gespannt, oder der MSI mystic light sync funktioniert 


Beste Grüße und bleibt gesund

Jirassic


----------



## Beskarion (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

danke erstmal für diese tolle Gelegenheit 


Auf jeden Fall bewerbe ich mich für den MSI-Lesertest, was in der jetzigen Situation ja auch Perfekt ist um daheim zu bleiben  


Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 28 Jahre alt und Elektroniker am Prüfstand eines weltweit führenden Aufbauherstellers für Hubrettungsfahrzeuge.
Privat schraube ich seit ca. 15 Jahren an Elektronik und im speziellen an PCs, weshalb ich auch seit Jahren PCGH Abonnent bin. Desweiteren stelle ich für meinen Freundeskreis PCs zusammen.


Meine Aktuelle Hardware:
 - Ryzen 7 1700X
 - ASUS Prime X370 Pro
 - Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB @ 2933 16-17-17-36
 - MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X
 - be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
 - be quiet! Silent Base 800
 - Samsung 960 EVO 250 GB
 - Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
 - Crucial 1TBMMX 500
 - Samsung SyncMaster SA700

Falls ich einer der Glücklichen sein sollte würde ich diese Punkte behandeln:
 - ein kleines Unboxing, evtl. mit kurzem Video
 - die Performance und den Stromverbrauch der neuen Hardware ermitteln und mit meinem jetzigen System vergleichen
 - das UV sowie OC Potential von CPU, RAM und GPU ermitteln
 - Leistungsunterschiede der Samsung 960 EVO auf den Unterschiedlichen Systemen
 - meinen "alten" 1700X samt RAM auf dem MSI MPG X570 optimieren und gegenüber dem ASUS Prime X370 Pro vergleichen
 - eventuellen Leistungsgewinn durch PCIe 4 anhand der RX 480 auf dem MSI MPG X570 und andersherum einen eventuellen Leistungsverlust der RX 5700XT auf dem ASUS X370 ermitteln (beides mal mit gleicher CPU)

Ich würde mich riesig freuen einer der Glücklichen zu sein.
Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück!

Liebe Grüße
Steffen


----------



## poiu (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest zum MSI-Bündels bewerben.

Mein Letzter PCGH Lesertest ist schon über 10 Jahre her, hat aber ungemein Spaß gemacht.

Ich bin seit C64 und Amiga Zeiten dabei und auch schon lange hier im Forum aktiv. 

Bei IT-Hardware halte ich mich auf dem laufendem und seit Ewigkeiten interessierter Bastler, ob übertakten von CPU, GPU, oder Kühler tausch bei GPUs, das und viel mehr erfolgreich durchgeführt. 

Also keine Berührungsängste mit Hardware und auch die entsprechende jahrelange Erfahrung.

Erfahrungen beim Benchmarken und Overclocking sind auch seit Voodoo 1 Zeiten  vorhanden und die Steam Bibliothek (Pill of Shame) für Benchmarks ist auch relativ lang, wobei ich hier eher auf einige wenige relevante aktuelle Titel beschränken würde.

Ein Lesertest zum Grafikarten und Mainboard wäre zwar ehrlich gesagt eine Herausforderung, aber auch spannend sich wieder ausgiebig damit zu beschäftigen. 
Themen wie VRM, Kühlung, Features beim Mainboard und Kühlung, Leistung, Leistungsaufnahme bei der Grafikkarte finde ich das sehr interessant. 

Neben den üblichen Synthetischen und Game Benchmarks, wäre mein persönliches wichtig wie viel Mehrleistung die Hardware beim Videoschnitt bietet.

Lesertest: Diagramme, Fotos , Video, Benchmarks.. 

Foto-Video -Equipment ist auch vorhanden und entsprechende Kenntnisse bei der Produktfotografie.

Test-Equipment: Multimeter, Thermometer,  genaues Messgerät zur Bestimmung der Leistungsaufnahme der Hardware.

Hardware:
MSI B350 Tomahawk + Ryzen 7 1700X + 32GB DDR4 RAM
MSI Z77-GD55 + i5 2500k + 12GB DDR3 RAM
.....

Geforce 2070, 1660 super sind auch vorhanden… aber weitere Vergleichs Hardware besorgen und Benchmarks von älterer Hardware. 

Grüße 
poiu


----------



## Goldkat (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo, ihr schönen Menschen 😉

Ich bin weder für die „Washington Post“ tätig noch ein Hardware-Spezialist, sondern Hardware-Enthusiast, Teilzeit-Gamer und Hobby-Spielentwickler.
Dementsprechend möchte ich einen Lesertest für den softeren Technikmenschen gestalten. 
Meinen Gaming-Rechner habe ich gegen ein handliches 14“ Notebook mit einem „Ryzen 5 3500U“ eingetauscht und beziehe seitdem meine Leistung aus der Cloud. 

Für den Lesertest steht mir aus dem Kreis der Familie folgende Hardware zur Verfügung:

•	Phanteks Enthoo Evolv X Case
•	Thermaltake Water 3.0 240 ARGB Wasserkühlung
•	16GB DDR4 Trident Z 3600 CL16 Arbeitsspeicher
•	Samsung 960 SSD Festplatte
•	Asus ROG GTX 1080 Strix Grafikkarte
•	Asus ROG GTX 1080 Ti Strix Grafikkarte
•	AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Prozessor

Ein passendes Netzteil wird dann für diese großartige Gelegenheit angeschafft. Des Weiteren habe ich noch etwas an Streaming-Equipment (Greenscreen, Softlight, Stativ) zur Hand, um qualitative Fotos und Videos anzufertigen, worauf ich persönlich viel Wert lege. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, was sich im Zusammenhang mit diesem Setup alles austüfteln lässt und bin besonders daran interessiert, die Grafikkarten gegeneinander antreten zu lassen. 
Ich möchte die Leistung der „RX 5700 XT“ gern über die der „GTX 1080 Ti“ bringen und dazu alle relevanten Informationen sammeln (z.B. Benchmarks, Stromverbrauch, Temperatur…). Normalerweise breche ich angesichts der Gefahr des Garantieverlusts in Schweiß aus, aber da diese Hardware ja extra zum Testen zur Verfügung gestellt wird, wäre ich gern dazu bereit, bis an die Grenzen zu übertakten.

Meine Kriterien bei der Wahl des Mainboards waren bislang immer Sockel, Overclocking und Preis in dieser Reihenfolge. Da das Mainboard hierbei mit dem „MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI“ bereits feststeht, möchte ich mich gern mit weiteren Features dieses Boards beschäftigen.
Gaming und WiFi liest man zusammen selten genug, um dabei erst einmal die Augenbrauen sprechen zu lassen. In puncto Cloud-Gaming ist die Bandbreite der Flaschenhals des Gaming-Erlebnisses, weshalb ich auch der WiFi-Eigenschaft des Mainboards besondere Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen möchte. Dieser Aspekt kann mit einer Gigabit Anbindung und einer „Vodafone Station“ getestet werden.

Es ist fünf vor zwölf um bei eurem Lesertest mitzumachen, damit ist alles gesagt. 

Beste Grüße
Goldkat


----------



## Maxwell_Edison (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH Team,

als langjähriger Leser bin ich auf den ausgeschriebenen Lesertest aufmerksam geworden. Nicht nur bin ich seit Jahren begeistertet Leser, sondern auch Computerspieler und umfassender Nerd. Es würde mir großen Spaß machen, die neue Hardwaregeneration von MSI und AMD zu testen und im kleinen Rahmen andere Leute an meinem Hobby teilhaben zu lassen. Neben Masterarbeit und Jobsuche habe ich durchaus noch Zeit für eine nicht todernste Aufgabe.

Momentan sitze ich, wie so viele, zuhause fest, habe hier aber leider keine Messgeräte. Als studierter Elektroniker traue ich mir trotzdem ein paar Worte zu den Spannungswandlern zu; ich gehe davon aus, dass ich in begrenztem Ausmaß, unter Angabe der Quellen, zitieren darf und würde davon Gebrauch machen.

Für den Lesertest würde ich eine für den Herbst geplante Neuanschaffung vorziehen und das Test-Kit mit neuen Komponenten ergänzen. Der Zusammenbau und die Inbetriebnahme des Systems ist für mich kein Problem.

Folgenden Themen möchte ich behandeln:
- Leistungsstufen, Effizienz - auch wenn ich dazu keine eigenen Messungen anbieten kann 
- (Spiele-)Performance in virtueller Umgebung (KVM) vs bare metal 
- How-to für die Installation von Hypervisor und VM

Ich war immer schon auf der Suche nach der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau aus NAS, Gaming-PC und Rechenknecht. Anders als im Test-Kit vorgesehen, würde ich bei freier Wahl der Komponenten ein Mainboard mit ECC Unterstützung wählen, auch dabei hätte mich der Leistungsvergleich interessiert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei anderen alternden Lesern der PCG/PCGH virtuelle Maschinen auch als Gaming-Lösung für den Nachwuchs in Frage kommen, in meiner Kindheit hatten wir Wechselrahmen und zwei getrennte Festplatten zu je 20GB um Wichtiges vor Unfällen zu schützen.

Für den Test vorgesehene Hardware:
HP Z27n 27" 2560x1440
Fractal Design Define 7 XL
Seasonic Focus PX 650W
Noctua NH-D15
2x16GB DDR4-3200
1TB SanDisk Extreme Pro NVMe SSD
2x256GB SATA SSDs

Kamera:
Canon EOS M5

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
M. Edison


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Abend,

mein Name ist Jonathan, ich komme aus dem Raum Köln und bewerbe mich hiermit um diesen MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X Test. Ich interessiere mich schon seit der 3. Klasse für PCs. Mein erster Zusammenbau war ein 286er DX mit 66Mhz. Mein größtes Highlight damals war mir eine 100MB Festplatte mit einem Mitsumi Doublespeed CD-ROM Laufwerk von meinem eigenen Taschengeld zu kaufen und es später mit MSCDEX in MS DOS 6.22 einzubinden.

Mittlerweile bin ich 36 Jahre alt, habe drei Kinder und bin seit 2011 zu Apple mit einem MacBook Pro gewechselt. Jedoch schlägt mein Herz bis heute noch für Gaming. Zu hause kuscheln sich PS4, Xbox One, Xbox 360, Nintendo DS, Nintendo Wii auf meinem TV Board. Seit 3-4 Jahren streame ich auch auf twitch über die Xbox One und PS4. Jedoch juckte es mich in den Fingern mal wieder am PC zu spielen, aber ein Fertig PC kam für mich nicht in Frage. Ich wollte es noch mal wissen. Kann ich nach all den Jahren noch einen PC zusammen bauen?

Ich habe mich erst informiert, was derzeit technisch der Stand der Dinge ist, was PC Gaming angeht und mir überlegt mit welchem System ich anfangen möchte. Es sollte alle aktuellen Spiele in Full HD spielen können, bei mindestens 60 FPS. Eventuell sogar parallel über twitch streamen können.

Somit schaute ich mich bei ebay Kleinanzeigen um und guckte nach passenden Komponenten in meiner Umgebung. Letztendlich habe ich diese Konfiguration:

- Prozessor: i7 4790k (selbst geköpft mit dem Delid-Die-Mate 2 von der8auer, Prozessor läuft stabil bei 4,6 GHz auf allen Kernen)
- Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth Z87
- RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 (auf 1866MHz übertaktet)
- Grafikkarte: Saphire Nitro+ Radeon RX590 Special Edition 8GB (auf 1565 MHz übertaktet)
- Netzteil: Corsair AX  850 Watt Gold zertifiziert
- SSD: Crucial MX500 250GB (für mein Windows System)
- SSD: Crucial MX500 1TB SSD (für meine Spiele und Programme)
- Kühler: Empire Cooler 240 AiO
- Capture Card: AverMedia ExtremeCap U3
- Soundkarte: Focusrite Solo 3rd Gen
- Gehäuse: be quiet! PURE BASE 600 Window
- Gaming Monitore: Samsung C32JG52 80 cm (32 zoll) curved & AOC Q3279WG5B (32 zoll) beide mit V-Sync
- Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro

Derzeit spiele ich viele mehrere Spiele, wie zum Beispiel: Overwatch, Fallout 4, Far Cry 5, Detroid Become Human, Assassin's Creed, Grand Theft Auto V, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Dead By Daylight.

Aufgrund der derzeitigen Situation verbringe ich sehr viel Zeit zu hause am PC. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass meine Konfiguration nicht ausreicht, um gleichzeitig zu spielen und zu streamen. Der Stream fängt stark an zu ruckeln, es werden einige Frames ausgelassen oder das Spiel fängt an zu ruckeln, weshalb ich derzeit überlege mir ein komplett neues System zusammen zu stellen oder einen Streaming PC einzurichten.

Meine Idee bezüglich des Tests ist relativ umfangreich. Ich würde erstmal damit anfangen, wie sich mein aktuelles System bei den o.g. Spielen verhält, mit und ohne Stream. Entsprechende Daten erfassen und dokumentieren. Dann würde ich den Umbau meines Systems wahrscheinlich live auf twitch zeigen und für Youtube aufnehmen. Passend dazu Fotos aufnehmen für den Blog. Die selben Tests wie bei meinem System würde ich dann mit dem neuen System durchführen und live auf twitch kommentieren. Eventuell würde ich versuchen den Prozessor, den RAM und die Grafikkarte zu übertakten und schauen wie weit ich komme. Ich glaube das könnte interessant sein, wie weit man die MSI Komponenten bringen kann.

Soviel erstmal zu mir und meinen Ideen. Ich hoffe es hat Ihnen gefallen meinen Text zu lesen und freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung.

Beste Grüße
Jonathan


----------



## Haligia (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des MSI-Bundles bewerben.

*Um mich kurz vorzustellen:*
Ich bin 26 Jahre alt, kommen aus der Nähe von Stuttgart und arbeite in der IT-Abteilung eines regionalen Energieversorgers. 
Wie die meisten hier auch bin ich leidenschaftlicher PC-Gamer, aber auch bei Konfiguration und Zusammenbau von PCs habe ich sehr viel Erfahrung. Diese Erfahrung konnte ich schon bei einigen selbst geschriebenen Reviews in verschiedenen Foren teilen… Durch meinen Beruf und mein großes Interesse an Hardware und Software informiere ich mich täglich über IT News in beiden Bereichen. Zusätzlich beschäftige ich mich seit wenigen Jahren mit Hobbyfotografie und Foto-/Videobearbeitung mit Adobe Premiere Pro, AfterEffects und Photoshop. 


*Einpaar meiner Reviews als Referenz:*


Enermax LiqMax III 240 RGB 
Enermax LiqFusion 240
Antec Mercury RGB 360
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 
Samsung 860 QVO 1TB 
QNAP-TS-251B
Enermax ETS-T50 Axe Silent Edition
Kolink Levante
Patriot Viper V770 RGB
Asus RX 580 Strix OC 8GB
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 
uvm.


*Aktuelles Testsystem:*


i7 6700K
Arctic Freezer 33 eSports One
MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X Plus 6GB
16GB Apacer Panther Silver 2400MHz
MSI Z170A MPower Gaming Titanium
240GB Intel M.2
6TB Seagate Barracuda Pro
Seasonic G-Series 550W 80+Gold
Fractal Design Define C
Win 10 Pro

Mein aktuelles Skylake System hat derzeit ein MSI Board und eine MSI Grafikkarte, da ich bis jetzt keine schlechtes Erfahrungen mit MSI gemacht habe. Deswegen würde ich auch sehr gerne eine aktuelle Ryzen Plattform auf Basis von MSI Komponenten testen. 

*Späteres Testsystem:
*

AMD Ryzen X 3XXX (aus Lesertest)
Arctic Freezer 33 eSports One (eventuell später AiO WaKü)
MSI RX 5700XT Gaming (aus Lesertest)
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (aus Lesertest)
Cruical Trident Z Neo 3600MHz 16GB Dual Kit (wird gekauft)
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W (wird gekauft)
be quiet! Pure Base 500 TG White (vorhanden)
Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB (wird gekauft)
6TB Seagate Barracuda Pro (wird übernommen vom alten System)
Win 10 Pro


*Mein Review würde folgende Testpunkte beinhalten:*


Tabelle mit Technischen Spezifikationen
Verpackung und Zubehör (Wie gut ist alles verpackt? Was wird alles mitgeliefert? …)
Design & Verarbeitung (Äußeres Aussehen, Haptik, Generelle Verarbeitungsqualität, verwendete Materialien, ...)
Teardown und Analyse der Komponenten (außer CPU)
Zusammenbau des Systems
Synthetische Benchmarks für einen Vergleich zwischen i7 6700K und dem Ryzen X 3xxx
Praxistest in Premiere Pro und anderen Videobearbeitungstools
Synthetische / Gaming Benchmarks für einen Vergleich zwischen GTX 1060 und RX 5700 XT
Gaming-Tests (LoL/CS:GO/RS-Siege/Tomb-Raider/GTA-V/....) <= wird der größte Teil sein
Temperaturen der GPU & CPU in verschiedenen Szenarien

Overclocking / Undervolting der CPU / GPU
Besondere Features & Software (RGB Beleuchtung der Grafikkarte / Mainboard, UEFI Aufbau, Zusatztools von MSI, ...)
Positives & Negatives
Mein eigenes Fazit


Dem Review werden natürlich einige detailreiche Fotos und Diagramme zu Benchmarks hinzugefügt... 

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ich einer der fünf glücklichen Tester sein dürfte und würde natürlich mein Bestes geben um ein ausführliches Review zu schreiben.


Grüße,
Haligia


----------



## Pu244 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo, wertes PCGH Team,

die Anforderungen sollten kein Problem sein, zumindest bilde ich mir das ein  Schreiben kann ich, wie es hier des öfteren zu sehen ist, mit Hardware kenne ich mich aus, jedenfalls lese ich hier aktiv die Neuigkeiten und bin auch sonst gut informiert. Meine letzten PCs habe ich auch selbst zusammengebaut, ohne dass jemand zu Schaden gekommen ist. Photos und Videos kann ich auch machen.

Neben dem obligatorischen Unboxing und Zusammenbau würde ich ich etliche Tests laufen lassen. Aktuelle Spiele stehen zur Verfügung, auch Anwendungen kämen nicht zu kurz. Ich würde in diversen Auflösungen, bis 4K testen, aber auch die gute 720p Auflösung hätte natürlich ihren festen Platz. Zu guter letzt wird auf die Temperatur, das OC sowie Undervolting Potential, Stromverbrauch und die Lautstärke eingegangen. Was mich von anderen Unterscheidet ist, dass ich das System mit passiven Komponenten testen kann. Neben eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 AiO besitze ich einen NoFan CR 95 Passivkühler, mein Netzteil ist ebenfalls passiv.

Im Moment habe ich jede Menge Zeit, sodass ich mir die Nächte gerne mit Benchmarks um die Ohren schlagen würde.

Liebe Grüße
Pu244


----------



## 42nd_goose (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redakteure!

Auch ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest der MSI Produkte. 

Zu meinem Hintergrund: Ich lese die PCGH tatsächlich seit der zweiten Ausgabe! Nachdem ich regelmäßig die PCGH am Kiosk gekauft hatte, habe ich die Zeitschrift seit 2001 abonniert. Damals hatte ich einen AMD Duron 800 mit Voodoo 3 2000 (AGP) und bin über einen Athlon 64 X2 3800+ und viele andere Systeme bei meinem derzeitigen Ryzen 5 3600 gelandet.

Meine aktuell eingesetzte Konfiguration:

- Ryzen 5 3600 (Ryzen 7 1700 Server)
- Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 || Corsair H100i Pro RGB || Hyper 212 EVO Black Edition RGB (Faible für CPU-Kühler)
- Asus Prime X370 Pro
- 32GB Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4 3000
- Sapphire Radeon RX480 8GB
- Be Quiet Straight Power Gold 550W
- SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB
- 4TB Seagate SSHD
- Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B
- Eizo Foris FS2434 (+ BenQ VA Panel als zweiter Monitor)

Ich besitze eine sachlich gute Schreibe, denn im echten Leben bin ich Lehrer für Informatik, Geschichte und Sozialkunde (Gymnasium). Ich kann sowohl mit guten Fotos als auch Produktvideos dienen (Panasonic G81 und Canon EOS 80D).

Den Fokus meines Tests würde ich auf folgende Dinge richten:

1. Wie stark fällt der Performancesprung von der RX480 auf die 5700XT aus? Wie sieht die Systemtemperatur aus? Und wie verhält es sich mit den Sekundäreffekten wie Lüftergeräuschen und Spulenfiepen. Den erwarteten Leistungssprung würde ich ebenfalls im Bereich der Bildbearbeitung prüfen, da mein RAW-Entwickler deutlich von schnellen GPUs profitiert.

2. Lohnt sich das Upgrade von X370 auf X570? Ich habe derzeit das Gefühl, dass mein aktuelles X370 Mainboard die Boost-Clocks des Ryzen 3600 doch eher etwas beschränkt. Ebenso ist das Asus-Mainboard recht freigiebig mit der Spannung. Trotz meiner starken Kühler führt das zu verhältnismäßig hohen CPU-Temperaturen, was gerade derzeit durch meine Unterstützung des PCGH-folding@home Teams auffällt.

Neben diversen synthetischen Benchmarks würde ich das System durch Civ6, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Overwatch und Battlefield schicken.

Als kleinen Zusatz würde ich noch den Linux-Support der Komponenten testen. In meinem täglichen Geschäft setze ich zwar auf Windows 10 Pro, habe aber berufsbedingt mit Linux zu tun - meist in Form von VMs oder VServern. Die Komponenten böten aber die Möglichkeit, sich den aktuellen Linux-Stand anzusehen. Denn ehrlicherweise hatte ich bei den letzten bare-metal-Linux-Desktop-Einsätzen aufgrund des besseren Supports doch immer auf NVIDIA Komponenten oder Intel IGPs gesetzt.

Am Ende stünde für mich noch folgende Frage: Lohnt sich das Upgrade? Denn der Schwachpunkt an meiner Konfiguration ist das Eizo-Panel mit seinen 60Hz. Da diesem jedoch nichts „fehlt“ verwende ich es noch immer, auch wenn ich mit einem Upgrade auf WQHD und 144Hz liebäugele. Die MSI-Komponenten böten dafür eine zukunftssichere Performance

Als langjähriger und treuer Leser würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn mir die Möglichkeit zu dem Test gegeben würde.


----------



## NEwTRoX (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Guten Abend PCGH-X Team ^^
*Ich bin's, Jannis, Ihr wisst schon, einer der 5 Lesertester *

Ich lese den Newsletter schon sehr lange und durchstöbere auch immer wieder die Website und das Forum und baue schon seit meiner Kindheit mit meinem Vater und einem meiner Brüder PCs zusammen, auch für Freunde und Verwandte.
Egal ob die PCs für den normalen Alltag gedacht waren oder für's Hardcore-Gaming, bislang war alles dabei; mein neuester Build für meinen anderen weniger PC affinen Bruder rockt einen i9-9900KS und eine RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC 3X.

Für den Lesertest  würde ich die Komponenten auf Herz und Niere testen.
Dazu gehören für mich vor allem Realitätsnahe Spieletests, das Übertakten der einzelnen Komponenten aber auch verschiedene synthetische Benchmarks. Zudem das Überwachen der Hardware bezüglich Temperatur und Lautstärke usw.
Der Lesertest würde aus einem klar strukturierten schriftlichen Teil bestehen und nach Möglichkeit auch von einem Video Begleitet werden.

Bislang gibt und gab es schon immer MSI-Produkte in meinem Umfeld, wenn es um die Frage "Welches Mainboard ist gerade gut genug" ging. Daher reizt mich dieses Angebot von Euch so sehr, da ich mich bei MSI augehoben fühle.
Zudem musste ich in meinem Studium sehr viel mit grafisch anfordernden Programmen wie Beispielsweise Catia V5 (CAD) arbeiten, in meiner Freizeit nutzte ich aber auch z.B. Adobe Photoshop und AfterEffects, Sony Vegas Pro und viele weitere Programme, welche meine Hardware unterschiedlich belasteten und durch den täglichen Umgang mit solchen Programmen und auch Spielen habe ich mir selbst beigebracht meine Komponenten so abzustimmen, dass sie durch unterschiedliche OverClock-Profile für die verschiedenen Situationen bestens eingestellt sind und zu Ihrer Höchstform liefen.
In meiner nun folgenden zusätzlichen Ausbildung werde ich öfters Präsentationen mit Grafiken erstellen und bearbeiten müssen, hier steht die Prämisse leises Arbeiten im Fokus. Außerdem wichtig für mich sind die optische Qualität und Wertigkeit.
Dieses Gesamtpaket erhoffe ich mir auch von modernen neueren Hardwarekomponenten von MSI, genauso wie ich es schon immer von MSI gewohnt bin ^^

Ich würde mich riesig freuen für Euch einen der fünf Lesertests machen zu dürfen, damit ich mich nicht nur Euch, sondern mich auch mir selbst beweisen kann und weil ich selbst so langsam auch mal ein Upgrade für mein altes System haben möchte, sowohl aus Sicherheitsbedenken als auch Performance und Habgier 


Unten findet Ihr Infos zu meinem Aktuellen Setup, aus welchem bis auf MoBo/CPU/GPU/RAM alles übernommen würde.
Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern auch noch viel Glück 😁😁

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
euer Jannis ^^


*Mein Aktuelles Setup:*
*CPU:*                      Intel i7-3770K @4,6GHz & 1,34V
*GPU:*                     Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce 3X
*RAM:*                    BALLISTIX Sport 1600MHz 16GB (2x8) @1800MHz
*MoBo:*                  MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming
*SSD1:*                    Samsung 840 PRO 256GB
*SSHD2:*                Seagate ST2000DX001 2TB
*CPU-Cooler:*     Cooler Master MasterAir MA410M
*PSU:*                      beQuiet! Pure Power 11 600W 80+Gold
*Case:*                     fractal Design FocusG
*Monitor1:*           Asus ROG PG248Q 144Hz (OC bis 180Hz)
*Monitor2:*           Acer GD245HQaBid 120Hz

PS: Im Falle, dass ich Lesertester werde stehen mir sowohl ein 16GB 3200MHz Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro Kit sowie ein 16GB 3600MHz Arbeitsspeicherkit zur Verfügung (letzteres zur Verfügung gestellt durch einen Freund nach Lesertester-Bekanntgabe, daher kein Model bekannt...).


----------



## Anpyre (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Grüße an das PCGH Team, ich hoffe, dass Sie trotz der turbulenten Zeiten schöne Ostertage hatten.

Kaum habe ich gemerkt, dass COD Warzone und mein neuer HP 27qx meine GTX980 8GB in die Knie zwingt (zudem gibt es kein FreeSync), wurde dieser Lesertest ins Leben gerufen. Zufall? Ich denke nicht! Immerhin habe ich einen Tag zuvor mein neues System mit genau diesen Komponenten geplant , 

Rein zufällig habe ich mir zuvor die PCGH Videos bzgl. der RX 5700 XT und den Vergleich der verschiedenen Navi Karten angeschaut .

Gerne würde ich auch Andere an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen.

Mögliches Setup:

- Corsair Hydro Series H100i oder ein Noctua
- G.Skill RipJaws V  16GB  3200 evtl. auch höher, durch die Ersparnis
- Samsung m.2 970 Evo 1TB
- be quite! Straight Power11 750W
- Fractal Design R5

Da ich das System komplett neu zusammenstelle, aber noch nicht bestellt habe, ist es variable, so dass PCGH oder MSI gerne auch noch Wunschkomponenten vorschlagen darf, mit denen getestet werden soll. Sollte dies insgesamt mit meinen Vorstellungen passen, zeige ich mich dahin gerne flexibel.

 Mein Test würde sich hauptsächlich auf das wesentliche, wie z.B. die Verarbeitung, die Qualität, Design, Leistung und den Preis beziehen. Sind wir ehrlich, ich kann mit der Hardware auch arbeiten, jedoch steht MSI für Gaming, was die Deklaration der Produkte ja schon verrät.

Ich bin gelernter IT-Systemelektroniker, passionierter Gamer und arbeite mit vielen Leuten meines gleichen zusammen, die ebenso auf die Ergebnisse gespannt sind, da viele sich noch nicht an die Radeon Karten herantrauen und stattdessen lieber bei der altbewährten Intel / Nvidia Komposition bleiben. Bis jetzt!

P.S.: Diesen Text habe ich ebend während meiner Schicht auf dem iPhone verfasst, nachdem ich schon 16 Stunden im Dienst bin; was meinen Sie, was ich erst alles am PC mit einer richtigen Tastatur vollbringen werde.

Bleiben Sie gesund und machen Sie weiter so!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Daniel


----------



## Juliks (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team.

Seit gut 20 Jahren bastel und schraube ich mit großer Freude an Elektronikgeräten herum. Dabei haben es mir Computer und insbesondere Gaming-PCs besonders angetan.
In dieser Zeit habe ich so einige Computer für Freunde und Familie zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut. Darüber hinaus bin ich selbst begnadeter Gamer und liebe es meine Systeme möglichst perfekt zu optimieren
und an ihre Grenzen zu bringen. Dies sowohl um das maximal mögliche aus dem System mittels OC zu kitzeln, als auch maximale Effizienz mittels Undervolting etc. zu erreichen.

Zum Testen wird folgendes verwendet:

Monitor: Agon WQHD Monitor + Samsung 4k TV
Tower: Define R5
CPU-Kühler: Noctuha NH-14
Netzteil: Corsair TX850W
SATA-SSD: Crucail MX100 512GB
RAM: wird vermutlich etwas von G.Skill mit 3200-3600mhz werden (derzeit nur DDR3 vorhanden, muss also besorgt werden)

Getest werden vor allem Games! Dabei wird der Fokus sowohl auf dem Grafiklimit, als auch auf dem CPU-Limit liegen, um eine gute Leistungsdifferentierung der einzelnen Komponenten vorzunehmen.
Als Kanditaten werden u.a. GTA V, PUBG, Borderlands 3, Anno 2205, Kingdom Come Deliverance und noch einige weitere herhalten.
Aber auch Synthetische Benchmarks wie Cinebench R15 & R20, Geekbench und weitere Konsorten werden natürlich nicht fehlen.
Des Weiteren wird ein großer Fokus darauf liegen das System zu Optimieren, ich werde also versuchen das System auf maximale Effizenz zu trimmen, sowie auch ein wenig OC in vernünftigem Maße betreiben und schauen ob noch ein wenig mehr Leistung rauszuquetschen ist. Dabei soll die Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems mittels Energiemessgerät ermittelt werden. Selbstverständlich werden bei allen Tests die Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten über Sowftware-Tools ermittelt und miteinbezogen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Juliks


----------



## carstenhoehmann (13. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
liebes MSI-Team,

ich würde mich sehr gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich lese die PCGH jeden Monat und bin immer sehr ungeduldig und gespannt auf die neue Ausgabe. Die Artikel sind sehr breit gefächert und die Tests sind extrem tiefgehend, aber sehr angenehm geschrieben. 

Ich habe im März 1985 meinen ersten Computer gekauft, einen Atari ST, ab da war ich von Computern infiziert und habe im PC-Bereich immer meine eigenen PCs gebaut, weil ich zum einen meinen eigenen Stil und meine eigenen Anforderungen erfüllt sehen will und zum anderen wissen will, wie alles funktioniert. 

Ich habe einen Intel 6700K mit 4 GHz von Februar 2016 auf einem Asus Z170 Deluxe mit 16 GB RAM laufen. Neben ein paar HDDs läuft das System - Windows 10 - auf einer 512 GB Samsung 970 EVO. 

Ich spiele oder fahre ganz gerne Dirt 2 und nutze X-Plane 11. 

Ich würde sehr gerne wissen, wie sich die Programme mit aktueller Hardware schlagen. 

Ich bin seit 2015 Mitglied im PCGH Forum. 

Ich würde mich freuen, einer der Tester zu werden. 

Carsten Höhmann


----------



## swedeken (14. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Oh sh... Deadline verpasst.  Ich nehme an, jetzt noch eine Bewerbung abzugeben hat keinen Zweck.
Allen Bwerbern viel Glück bei der Auswahl und den Gewinnern viel Spaß beim Testen. Ich ärgere mich derweil ein wenig über mich selbst. 
Liebe Grüße,
Sven


----------



## fipS09 (14. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Viel Glück an alle


----------



## Legeri (14. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Viel Glück auch von mir.


----------



## Anpyre (14. April 2020)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf MSI-Bundles (MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3000)*

Hätte sich fast die Deadline verpasst, dass ich im Dienst war . Aber sehr nett, dass Ihrv trotzdem allen viel Erfolg wünscht, wahre Größe!

Bleibt gesund


----------



## Rickzview (15. April 2020)

Das hat ich wohl nicht ausreichend schnell auf dem Schirm - aber vl. kann man Deadlines in Zeiten wie diesen ja etwas dehnen 

Gleich wie viele andere beschäftige ich mich schon lange mit HW und Gadgets was mich auch dazu bewegt hat dieses Hobby wenn ich etwas neues unter die Finger bekomme unter Kameraobservation zu betreiben. 

Das geschieht größtenteils auf meinem YT Channel und Instagramprofil 
YT: YouTube
Insta: Rick (@rickzview) &#8226; Instagram photos and videos

Bezüglich schreibe hatte ich zuletzt das Glück bei NBB an einem Lesertest teilzunehmen und dort die Arlo Pro 3 zu testen: Arlo Pro 3 2K QHD Überwachungssystem mit (2) Kameras, Weiß (VMC4240P) bei notebooksbilliger.de

Aktuell arbeite ich an einem Video über einen BudgetPC mit einem Ryzen 1600 und einer RX590 (immer noch eine Top Karte im Budget Bereich!)

Das Bundle hier würde mir jetzt perfekt für ein darauf aufbauendes Video über einen Midrange Gaming PC gelegen kommen. 


Wenns sich zeitlich ausgeht würd ich noch ein paar Hersteller anschreiben um das System zu kompletieren und da ich selbst mit Hardware gut ausgerüstet bin würd ich anschließend den fertigen PC dann gerne in Kooperation mit euch Verlosen um jemanden eine Freude zu machen 

VL. hab ich ja Glück und kann hier noch in die Teilnehmerliste reingrätschen. 


Beste Grüße

Rick


----------



## Legeri (17. April 2020)

Guten Morgen. Wann findet die Verlosung eigentlich statt?


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (17. April 2020)

Legeri schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Wann findet die Verlosung eigentlich statt?



Welche Verlosung?


----------



## maverick80 (17. April 2020)

Er meinte wohl das Auswahl verfahren für die Bewerber


----------



## Legeri (17. April 2020)

maverick80 schrieb:


> Er meinte wohl das Auswahl verfahren für die Bewerber



Das ist korrekt, dass habe ich wohl etwas unklar formuliert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

Legeri schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Wann findet die Verlosung eigentlich statt?


Das ist keine Verlosung, Stephan hat ziemlich viel Arbeit damit, alle Bewerbungen zu lesen und zu beurteilen. Das unterschätzt man schnell. Das dauert, dann werden in der Regel die Auserwählten einmal mit PN angeschrieben und müssen bestätigen, das dauert auch lange, und dann, ja dann erst werden sie offiziell hier im Thema verkündet. 

Das braucht seine Zeit. Das sind ja nur kleine Nebenskriegsschauplätze neben den Hauptaufgaben in der Redaktion. Erste Bürgerpflicht ist immer noch:
RUHE BEWAHREN


----------



## Legeri (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist keine Verlosung, Stephan hat ziemlich viel Arbeit damit, alle Bewerbungen zu lesen und zu beurteilen. Das unterschätzt man schnell. Das dauert, dann werden in der Regel die Auserwählten einmal bei PN angeschrieben und müssen bestätigen, das dauert auch lange, und dann, ja dann erst werden sie offiziell hier im Thema verkündet.
> 
> Das braucht seine Zeit. Das sind ja nur kleine Nebenskriegsschauplätze neben den Hauptaufgaben in der Redaktion. Erste Bürgerpflicht ist immer noch:
> RUHE BEWAHREN



Moin,

ich danke dir für deine Rückmeldung.
Das war jetzt meinerseits auch nicht negativ gemeint. Ich wollte mir nur die Info einholen, da ich diesbezüglich nichts lesbares gefunden hatte.
Lediglich, dass die vierwöchige "Testphase" ca am 17.05.20 endet, was bedeutet würde, dass die Glücklichen ja bereits heute Ihre "Testobjekte" erhalten haben (Theorie).

Ich bin dann Mal wieder ruhig :p


----------



## Anpyre (17. April 2020)

So ist das eben, wenn man sich auf etwas wirklich freut &#55357;&#56836;, da ist man halt ungeduldig wie ein Kind zu Weihnachten. Ich wollte am selben Tag nachfragen, habe dann aber schon deine Anfrage gesehen.

Ist leider auch enttäuschend, wenn man sich Hoffnung macht und dann liest, dass der Auswahl z.B. schon vor Tagen stattgefunden hat und man dann realisiert, dass man leider nicht zu den glücklichen gehört &#55357;&#56837;.


----------



## Goldkat (17. April 2020)

Darf man seine Bewerbung noch nachträglich editieren? Ich würde die Hardware, die ich für den für den Test zur Verfügung habe, gerne noch um zwei "Acer ED3 ED273URPbidpx" 27" Monitore und das "Corsair RMx Series RM650x" Netzteil erweitern.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (18. April 2020)

Goldkat schrieb:


> Darf man seine Bewerbung noch nachträglich editieren? Ich würde die Hardware, die ich für den für den Test zur Verfügung habe, gerne noch um zwei "Acer ED3 ED273URPbidpx" 27" Monitore und dem "Corsair RMx Series RM650x" bzw. "be quiet! Pure Power 11 700W" Netzteil erweitern.



Ich glaube diese Infos würden keinen großen Einfluss haben. Wenn Sie sich dennoch dafür entscheiden, würde ich den geänderten Teil gesondert markieren.


----------



## Octobit (18. April 2020)

Legeri schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich danke dir für deine Rückmeldung.
> Das war jetzt meinerseits auch nicht negativ gemeint. Ich wollte mir nur die Info einholen, da ich diesbezüglich nichts lesbares gefunden hatte.
> ...



Aus der Erfahrung der letzten Lesertests dauert die Auswahl meist 1-2 Wochen. Bei der Menge der Bewerbungen geht das nicht so schnell.
Der Testzeitraum wird aber I.d.R. dann entsprechend verlängert, also bleibt Zeit genug.

Allen viel Glück


----------



## RcTomcat (19. April 2020)

Das sind ja auch 26 Seiten an Bewerbungen ^^. Da dürfte die Auswahl etwas dauern


----------



## Legeri (22. April 2020)

RcTomcat schrieb:


> Das sind ja auch 26 Seiten an Bewerbungen ^^. Da dürfte die Auswahl etwas dauern



Ich kann ja gerne unter die Arme greifen *zwinker*

^^


----------



## Sir Demencia (22. April 2020)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt. Musste meine Bewerbung sogar mit meiner Regierung (weltbestes Weibchen überhaupt) abstimmen. Denn wenn ich testen dürfte, würde ich einige Zeit nicht mehr aus den Tiefen meines Büros daheim rauskommen...


----------



## XD-User (22. April 2020)

Na da kann ich ja froh sein, aktuell Single zu sein


----------



## Rocketeer67 (23. April 2020)

Nunja, die Vorteile eines Homeoffice sind nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (23. April 2020)

Wie z.B. keine Hose anziehen? XD


----------



## KaterTom (23. April 2020)

WhatsUpJonny schrieb:


> Wie z.B. keine Hose anziehen? XD



Tanzi, bist du's?&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## LastManStanding (23. April 2020)

Schade meine Neue Wärmebildkamera hatte ich schon gedanklich eingeplant für den Test aber ich konnte mich irgendwie nicht dazu durchringen diese Bewerbung zu schreiben und dann warscheinlich noch zu 99% umsonst bei der Masse an Bewerbern....  Ich hätte auch voll bock gehabt CPUs Boards Gehäuse etc und etwas Zeit alles ist vorhanden Schade, bin ja selbst Schuld
Die Teile Geschenkt bekommen, war am Ende nicht annährend genug Ansporn die Bewerbung unter diesen bedingungen hier zu erstellen^^! 

Naja mein Resumeé; 
Man muss ja nicht alles nehmen nur weil´s quasi umsonst ist, hätte die Teile am ende eh an Freunde verschenkt, vielleicht verkauft^^.

In diesem Sinne Viel Spaß an die dann Auserwählten mit den Teilen. Und macht Ordentliche Test


----------



## Sir Demencia (23. April 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Meine Neue Wärmebildkamera hätte sich gut in den Test eingefügt....  Ich hätte auch voll bock gehabt CPUs Boards Gehäuse etc und etwas Zeit!
> Allerdings...!  ....Die Teile Geschenkt bekommen, war am Ende nicht annährend genug Ansporn so´ne Bewerbung hier raus zu quälen^^! Geschweige denn weil´s eine Ausschreibung ist, das Ding zu 99% umsonst zu schreiben! Naja man muss ja nicht alles nehmen nur weil´s quasi umsonst ist, hätte sie eh an freunde verschenkt, vielleicht verkauft (Darf man das dannach? ja oder)^^.
> 
> In diesem Sinne Viel Spaß an die dann Auserwählten mit den Teilen. Und macht Ordentliche Test



Sorry, aber ich bin so von den Blöden und Langsamen... Wiederhol Deinen Post doch bitte nochmal für die Doofen, wie mich, weil ich hab jetzt grad mal nix verstanden...
Ausser, das Du ne Wärmebildkamera hast. Das wiederum finde ich wirklich sehr spannend. Wie zeichnen sich die Temps an den Mainboards ab? Welche Unterschiede gibrt es da bei LuKü und WaKü? Wie teuer ist so ein TZeil und welche kannst Du da empfehlen?


----------



## LastManStanding (23. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin so von den Blöden und Langsamen... Wiederhol Deinen Post doch bitte nochmal für die Doofen, wie mich, weil ich hab jetzt grad mal nix verstanden...
> Ausser, das Du ne Wärmebildkamera hast. Das wiederum finde ich wirklich sehr spannend. Wie zeichnen sich die Temps an den Mainboards ab? Welche Unterschiede gibrt es da bei LuKü und WaKü? Wie teuer ist so ein TZeil und welche kannst Du da empfehlen?



Ich schreibe oft etwas wirr wenn ich unter hasst schreibe. Sorry
Die Kameras sind weit weg von Profigeräten. Aber für Tests eines Laien mit einem Flir 80x60 und 160x120 Sensor wären die beiden wohl schon außreichend.
Der kleinere 80x60 Sensor ist aber dann auch nur in meinem Smartphone Um dir etwas zu empfehlen reicht meine Expertise wohl kaum sorry.
Am PC habe ich Tatsächlich schon Häufiger aus Neugierde gschaut, aber dokumentiert habe ich es nicht weil das nicht ihr Einsatzziel ist.  Ich weiß nur das so einige Leute überrascht wären die sich sonst Häufiger mit der Abwärme und genaueren Temperaturen um wenige °C ihres PC auseinander setzen.


----------



## BaZZtian (23. April 2020)

Ist schon entschieden wer nun testen darf?


----------



## McZonk (24. April 2020)

Ich zitiere mal Stephan aus dem Kommentarthread zur News:



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Wir warten aktuell noch mit der Bekanntgabe der Lesertester, da wir noch auf die Info warten, welcher Ryzen-Prozessor es jetzt genau wird. Beim Test stehen zwar die MSI-Komponenten im Mittelpunkt, aber wir möchten vermeiden, dass jemand das Gefühl hat, zusagen und dann die Katze im Sack testen zu müssen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. April 2020)

Och, ich find's gar nicht so schlimm, dass wir noch ein bisserl warten müssen. Kann man die Spannung, den "Schrödingers Katze"- Effekt noch ein bisserl genießen


----------



## Mettwurscht (24. April 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal Stephan aus dem Kommentarthread zur News:



Das ist wirklich schon extrem dreist sich mehrfach zu bewerben.


----------



## McZonk (24. April 2020)

@Mettwurscht: Da es die Formatierung beim Quote leider komplett zerhauen hat, nochmal die Klarstellung: Es ging hier nur darum darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Tester noch nicht benannt worden sind. 

Der zweite Teil von Stephans Antwort bezieht sich auf eine Nachfrage eines Nutzers zu Mehrfachbewerbungen und nimmt keine Stellung, ob diese überhaupt stattgefunden haben. Ich habe das Quote mal auf den entscheidenden Teil reduziert.


----------



## Mettwurscht (24. April 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> @Mettwurscht: Da es die Formatierung beim Quote leider komplett zerhauen hat, nochmal die Klarstellung: Es ging hier nur darum darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Tester noch nicht benannt worden sind.
> 
> Der zweite Teil von Stephans Antwort bezieht sich auf eine Nachfrage eines Nutzers zu Mehrfachbewerbungen und nimmt keine Stellung, ob diese überhaupt stattgefunden haben. Ich habe das Quote mal auf den entscheidenden Teil reduziert.



Bei rund 26 Seiten an Bewerbungen gibt es bestimmt den einen oder anderen. Die Quote muss erfüllt werden.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (25. April 2020)

Gibt ein neues msi Update für AM4!

&#8222;
MSI hat überraschend damit begonnen, BIOS-Updates mit der aktualisierten Firmware AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.5 für seine AM4-Mainboards und Prozessoren vom Typ AMD Ryzen 3000 (Test) zu verteilen. Größere Verbesserungen sind eher weniger zu erwarten, behoben werden Probleme mit der Audioausgabe über HDMI und Polaris.&#8220;

Also erstmal Update machen, wenn man das Set bekommt. Das wird sicherlich auch interessant für den Lesertest.


----------



## BaZZtian (25. April 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal Stephan aus dem Kommentarthread zur News:



Super Danke! 

Habe das erst gelesen als ich schon die Frage gepostet hatte. &#129318;&#127996;*&#9794;&#65039;


----------



## Sir Demencia (29. April 2020)

Und ich bin, unabhängig davon, wer den Zuschlag bekommt, sehr gespannt, welche CPU es sein wird. Ich würde auf den Ryzen 3600 tippen.


----------



## maverick80 (29. April 2020)

ich bin eher gespannt wann es soweit ist


----------



## BaZZtian (30. April 2020)

So langsam wird die Zeit auch knapp... Wenn das Test Ende mitte Mai nicht verschoben wird!?


----------



## Sir Demencia (30. April 2020)

Die Tester werden die angesagte Zeit zum Testen bekommen. Wird sicher nach hinten geschoben. Keine Sorge. 

Gesendet von meinem VOG-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## joNickels (30. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Und ich bin, unabhängig davon, wer den Zuschlag bekommt, sehr gespannt, welche CPU es sein wird. Ich würde auf den Ryzen 3600 tippen.



Wenn man gängigen Quellen glauben darf, werden die VRMs bei mehr Kernen auch verdammt warm bei dem Board . Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Und ich bin, unabhängig davon, wer den Zuschlag bekommt, sehr gespannt, welche CPU es sein wird. Ich würde auf den Ryzen 3600 tippen.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass es unterschiedliche CPUs werden könnten.  Aber das sind alles Mutmaßungen. Warten wir die Entscheidungen ab und reden dann weiter.


----------



## erdnussflipjan (30. April 2020)

joNickels schrieb:


> Wenn man gängigen Quellen glauben darf, werden die VRMs bei mehr Kernen auch verdammt warm bei dem Board . Ich bin gespannt.



Ach die Spannungsversorgung würde auch eine 3950X hinbekommen. Ist für diese Preisklasse eine typische 4+1 mit IR35201 und IR3598 für 8+2 Dopplung. Die Mosfets von ON Semi sind halt nicht so effizient. Solange keine wilden OC Orgien gefeiert werden ist alles i.O.


----------



## maverick80 (2. Mai 2020)

vielleicht warten die auch auf das ende der corona krise


----------



## erdnussflipjan (2. Mai 2020)

........oder bis die 3300/3100er lieferbar sind ;O)


----------



## maverick80 (2. Mai 2020)

oder so


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

erdnussflipjan schrieb:


> Ach die Spannungsversorgung würde auch eine 3950X hinbekommen. Ist für diese Preisklasse eine typische 4+1 mit IR35201 und IR3598 für 8+2 Dopplung. Die Mosfets von ON Semi sind halt nicht so effizient. Solange keine wilden OC Orgien gefeiert werden ist alles i.O.


Ebend! Selbst bei 250-260 W haben die Mosfet im offenen Aufbau keine extremen Temperaturen. Sobald dann noch ein kühlender Luftstrom über den Mosfetkühler steicht, ist das für jedes erdenkbare reale Anwendungsszenario kein Problem.

Sinnvolle Messungen  der Spannungsversorgung unter extremer Belastung jenseits der 200W lassen sich vermutlich erst mit einem Sechszehnkerner durchführen. Alles bis zum Achtkerner wird meiner Einschätzung nach keinerlei nennenswerte Belastung darstellen. Es wird schwer, sowas "sinnvoll" zu messen. Vermutlich sollte man den Kühlkörper anbohren, um trotz montiertem Kühlkorper, messen zu können. In diesem Test wurde wahrscheinlich ohne Kühlkörper gemessen, das ist völlig irrelevant und verzerrt Ergebnisse.

Um vernünfte Daten zu erzeugen, fehlen mir zuhause die Messgeräte. Eigentlich braucht man mindestens eine Wärmebildkamera und auch Temperaturfühler mit langer Tastnadel. Im wesentlichen findet man im Internet "bunte Bilder" mit zweifelhafter Aussage. Um das fundiert zu machen, geht unglaublich viel Zeit drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Internet


----------



## Legeri (3. Mai 2020)

maverick80 schrieb:


> vielleicht warten die auch auf das ende der corona krise



Na das wollen wir Mal nicht hoffen.
Ist doch die perfekte Zeit für Tests


----------



## BaZZtian (4. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ebend! Selbst bei 250-260 W haben die Mosfet im offenen Aufbau keine extremen Temperaturen. Sobald dann noch ein kühlender Luftstrom über den Mosfetkühler steicht, ist das für jedes erdenkbare reale Anwendungsszenario kein Problem.
> 
> Sinnvolle Messungen  der Spannungsversorgung unter extremer Belastung jenseits der 200W lassen sich vermutlich erst mit einem Sechszehnkerner durchführen. Alles bis zum Achtkerner wird meiner Einschätzung nach keinerlei nennenswerte Belastung darstellen. Es wird schwer, sowas "sinnvoll" zu messen. Vermutlich sollte man den Kühlkörper anbohren, um trotz montiertem Kühlkorper, messen zu können. In diesem Test wurde wahrscheinlich ohne Kühlkörper gemessen, das ist völlig irrelevant und verzerrt Ergebnisse.
> 
> ...



Meint ihr das von einem Leser-Test so viel Fachwissens erwartet wird? Ich gehe eher davon aus dass dieser Test zwar fachlich aber trotzdem nicht so technisch in die Tiefe gehen muss. 

Aber klar wenn einer die Geräte hat wäre es sich nicht unnötig solche Tests gleich mit zu machen!


----------



## psalm64 (4. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das erwartet wird. Aber wer so etwas kann, kann seinen Test natürlich auch in dieser Richtung machen. Bei mir wäre der Fokus auch ein Anderer (siehe Bewerbung erste Seite).
Aber man hat ja in seiner Bewerbung angegeben, wie man seinen Fokus legt. Wenn man also der Tester wird, sollte man auch das testen, was man angegeben hat. Mehr ist aber bestimmt auch gerne genommen.


----------



## RaptorTP (4. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube das ich meist zu sehr ins Detail gehe xD

Bei zwei Produkten sollte man sich allerdings zurück halten, nur um eben nicht zu viel zu machen 

Mir ist dieses mittendrin-Gefühl wichtig um den Nutzer die bestmögliche Erfahrung mitzugeben 

Bin ebenfalls echt gespannt.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (4. Mai 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach würde ich da eine gute Mischung aus technischen Details und praktischer Anwendung.

Wahrscheinlich sind nicht alle so technisch versiert wie die meisten hier. Deswegen würde ich auch Tipps für einen Umbau / Einbau geben.

Eventuell noch einen Preis / Leistungs Vergleich mit den Wettbewerben auf AMD Basis oder sogar mit der &#8222;grün / blauen Fraktion.

Es wird in jedem Fall viel Spaß machen alles zu testen und festzuhalten.


----------



## Legeri (4. Mai 2020)

BaZZtian schrieb:


> Meint ihr das von einem Leser-Test so viel Fachwissens erwartet wird? Ich gehe eher davon aus dass dieser Test zwar fachlich aber trotzdem nicht so technisch in die Tiefe gehen muss.
> 
> Aber klar wenn einer die Geräte hat wäre es sich nicht unnötig solche Tests gleich mit zu machen!



Das denke ich auch.
Wer die Möglichkeit hat, dann klar, warum nicht.
Im großen und ganzen sollen es aber, so denke ich Tests sein, mit der auch der normale Consumer etwas anfangen kann. 
Sonst hätte man an der Stelle vermutlich die Hardware eher an diverse Experten verteilt, die gleichzeitig auch auf YT aktiv sind und eine gewisse Reichweite haben.


----------



## erdnussflipjan (4. Mai 2020)

Den Test verstehe ich für die Zielgruppe der PC-Games Hardware Leser. Hier stehen für mich Zuverlässigkeit, ordentliche Leistung, Verbrauch und Handhabung im Vordergrund. Alle anderen schauen beim Profi Igor vorbei ;O)


----------



## maverick80 (4. Mai 2020)

hehe der gute alte igor


----------



## PremiumPlaya (5. Mai 2020)

So langsam zappeln meine Beine, bin echt gespannt wann die Tester angekündigt werden. Wünsche nach wie vor jedem von euch (der nur eine Bewerbung abgegeben hat) viel Glück.

Hoffe wir müssen nicht mehr all zu lang warten


----------



## PC-Bastler29 (5. Mai 2020)

Fühle mich auch gerade wie ein kleines Kind vor der Bescherung ;D.
Ich drücke ebenfalls allen die Daumen, die sich auf ehrlichem Wege beworben haben!


----------



## Legeri (5. Mai 2020)

Ich schaue gefühlt auch 10 x am Tag hier rein


----------



## Rocketeer67 (5. Mai 2020)

immer ruhig bleiben, Vorfreude ja, Stress deshalb nein


----------



## noX1990 (7. Mai 2020)

Bin auch sehr gespannt wer es wird, eventuell bin ich ja auch einer der fünf 
Wünsche auch allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück


----------



## maverick80 (7. Mai 2020)

alle ausgewählt bestimmt und nun wird getestet schon


----------



## neunziq (7. Mai 2020)

maverick80 schrieb:


> alle ausgewählt bestimmt und nun wird getestet schon



Ich denke nicht, dass es hier im Forum keine Rückmeldung o.Ä. gibt sobald die Tester ausgewählt wurden.


----------



## Anpyre (7. Mai 2020)

Wäre aber schon schön &#65533;&#65533;, besonders da sich das ganze ja verschoben hat.k


----------



## RcTomcat (8. Mai 2020)

Bei der Anzahl an Bewerbungen braucht man ja allein schon eine halbe Woche nur um alle lesen zu können.
Daher Geduld 
Es wird nurmalerweise in Foren immer ein Artikel erstellt in welchem die Tester genannt werden.


----------



## Legeri (8. Mai 2020)

RcTomcat schrieb:


> Bei der Anzahl an Bewerbungen braucht man ja allein schon eine halbe Woche nur um alle lesen zu können.
> Daher Geduld
> Es wird nurmalerweise in Foren immer ein Artikel erstellt in welchem die Tester genannt werden.



Es wird mit der Bekanntgabe der Tester gewartet, da noch nicht klar ist, welcher Prozessor zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Wurde aber auch schon geschrieben


----------



## Sir Demencia (8. Mai 2020)

Legeri schrieb:


> Es wird mit der Bekanntgabe der Tester gewartet, da noch nicht klar ist, welcher Prozessor zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Wurde aber auch schon geschrieben


Nuja, aber dann hätte man das ganze ein bisserl nach hinten schieben sollen. Einsendeschluss war der 13.04.2020 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das sind über drei Wochen. Sollte es wirklich an der Auswahl der CPU liegen, hätte ich nur wenig Verständnis. Das hätte man im Vorlauf auskaspern müssen. 
Bei allen anderen möglichen Gründen für eine Verzögerung würde ich aber nicht "meckern" wollen. Spannend ist es in jedem Fall


----------



## maverick80 (8. Mai 2020)

ich denke es liegt an der jetztigen situation
und das wird ja nach und nach erst hoch gefahren genauso wie bei msi selber


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Mai 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Das hätte man im Vorlauf auskaspern müssen.


Wir leben in Coronazeiten. Da ist alles anders. Gebt doch den Organisatoren die Zeit, die sie brauchen. Und wenn alle Teile geliefert worden sind, kann getestet werden.


----------



## maverick80 (8. Mai 2020)

2 doofe ein gedanke


----------



## PC-Bastler29 (8. Mai 2020)

Ich finde es schade, dass du dafür "wenig Verständnis" hast ... schließlich geht es hier um eine Art Gewinnspiel, womit keinerlei Kosten oder ähnliches für die Teilnehmer verbunden sind. Da kann man doch etwas Geduld erwarten


----------



## GxGamer (8. Mai 2020)

Bitte hackt nicht aufeinander herum. Ich verstehe eure Argumente, auch die der Kritiker, ich bin auch etwas kritisch/frustriert eingestellt im Moment.

Der Grund ist halt etwas unglücklich unpräzise angegeben.


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Wir warten aktuell noch mit  der Bekanntgabe der  Lesertester, da wir noch auf die Info warten,  welcher Ryzen-Prozessor es  jetzt genau wird.



Das lässt halt Raum für Spekulationen. 
Ist die PR-Person des Sponsors nun krank? Ist er abgesprungen als ihm klar wurde was 5 von den Dingern kosten? Wurde der Sponsor von den Borg assimiliert?

Weiß man nicht. Wir können nur abwarten. 
Oder wir kaufen uns die Hardware einfach selbst und testen sie dann einfach so fürs Forum, denn darum geht es doch den Bewerbern oder? Mehrwert fürs Forum.


----------



## McZonk (8. Mai 2020)

Man kann sich übrigens die Zeit des Wartens auch erstklassig außerhalb dieses Threads hier im Forum vertreiben - es warten massig Threads mit Kaufberatungen zu Grafikkarten/CPUs/Ram auf Hilfestellung, man kann über Tuning fachsimpeln oder einfach über Gott und die Welt sprechen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Mai 2020)

Das Problem war, dass die CPUs auf dem Versandweg waren und die Info von AMD fehlte, welche CPUs bei MSI eintreffen werden. Das hat sich aber heute geklärt, da fünf Ryzen 5 3600X (Retail boxed) bei MSI eingetroffen sind. 
Wie geht es nun weiter? Ich kontaktiere heute/morgen die ausgewählten Bewerber. Wenn das Einverständnis und die Adressen vorliegen, dann gebe ich die Namen der Lesertester in einem Update der Lesertest-News bekannt, passe den Testzeitraum an und schicke MSI die zum Versand benötigten Daten.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Mai 2020)

War ja klar das die Info 20 Minuten nachdem ich mal dezent versuche Frieden und Geduld zu stiften kommt....


----------



## maverick80 (8. Mai 2020)

super neuigkeit und danke für die infos und erklärung


----------



## Dashu1988 (8. Mai 2020)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Ace (9. Mai 2020)

Nörgler und Drängler sollte man direkt ausschließen von der Aktion! Kann doch nicht wahr sein das hier Leute ein Fass aufmachen und nicht abwarten könne, als ob das Leben davon abhängen würde.


----------



## Anpyre (9. Mai 2020)

Nachfragen, kann doch wie bei einer normalen Stellenbewerbung von einem gesunden und ehrlichen Interesse zeugen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Mai 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Nörgler und Drängler sollte man direkt ausschließen von der Aktion! Kann doch nicht wahr sein das hier Leute ein Fass aufmachen und nicht abwarten könne, als ob das Leben davon abhängen würde.


Bitte sei nicht so unversöhnlich. Wir alle planen im Leben und ich z.B. hätte die letzten vier Wochen sehr viel Zeit in das Thema investieren können. Das wird jetzt  wieder merklich weniger und ich bin fast am überlegen, die Bewerbung zurückzuziehen, denn wenn ich eines nicht mag, dann sind es halbfertige Testberichte, die lieblos hingeschmiert werden. Wenn hier also Foristen nachfragen, wie der Stand der Dinge ist, dann ist das per se eine legitime Frage. Wir, die wir länger im Forum sind und das Prozedere kennen, bewahren die Ruhe und harren aus, aber jugendliche und dynamische Pferde sind da oft etwas ungestümer.

Freuen wir uns also alle mit den fünf Ausgewählten und lesen wir dann deren Berichte. Jeder wird wie immer neue kleine Details offenbaren, denn jeder von uns hat einen anderen Blick auf die Sache.


----------



## fipS09 (9. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir alle planen im Leben und ich z.B. hätte die letzten vier Wochen sehr viel Zeit in das Thema investieren können. Das wird jetzt  wieder merklich weniger und ich bin fast am überlegen, die Bewerbung zurückzuziehen, denn wenn ich eines nicht mag, dann sind es halbfertige Testberichte, die lieblos hingeschmiert werden.


Faire Einstellung wenn du jetzt langsam wieder weniger Zeit hast


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Faire Einstellung wenn du jetzt langsam wieder weniger Zeit hast


Noch klappt es, aber das kann sich ändern. Dazu wird die Verfügbarkeit der notwendigen Komponenten immer schlechter. Ich hätte eine PCIe 4.0 SSD gekauft, denn wie sonst soll man die Geschwindigkeit testen? Aber immer mehr SSDs haben lange Lieferzeiten oder gar keine Liefertermin. Sapperlot aber auch


----------



## Legeri (9. Mai 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Nörgler und Drängler sollte man direkt ausschließen von der Aktion! Kann doch nicht wahr sein das hier Leute ein Fass aufmachen und nicht abwarten könne, als ob das Leben davon abhängen würde.



Hier wurde weder genörgelt noch gedrängelt. Irgendwas interpretierst du hier gewaltig falsch.


----------



## BaZZtian (9. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bitte sei nicht so unversöhnlich. Wir alle planen im Leben und ich z.B. hätte die letzten vier Wochen sehr viel Zeit in das Thema investieren können. Das wird jetzt  wieder merklich weniger und ich bin fast am überlegen, die Bewerbung zurückzuziehen, denn wenn ich eines nicht mag, dann sind es halbfertige Testberichte, die lieblos hingeschmiert werden. Wenn hier also Foristen nachfragen, wie der Stand der Dinge ist, dann ist das per se eine legitime Frage. Wir, die wir länger im Forum sind und das Prozedere kennen, bewahren die Ruhe und harren aus, aber jugendliche und dynamische Pferde sind da oft etwas ungestümer.
> 
> Freuen wir uns also alle mit den fünf Ausgewählten und lesen wir dann deren Berichte. Jeder wird wie immer neue kleine Details offenbaren, denn jeder von uns hat einen anderen Blick auf die Sache.



Finde ich gut die Ansicht ... würde ich genau so machen ... soll lieber jemand anderes testen bevor ich selber nur halbherzig bis gar nicht testen kann!


----------



## Ace (9. Mai 2020)

Legeri schrieb:


> Hier wurde weder genörgelt noch gedrängelt. Irgendwas interpretierst du hier gewaltig falsch.



Dann kannst du nicht Lesen!

Hier nochmal was Zonk geschrieben hat. Einfach die Füße still halten uns sich auch mal aktiv im Forum beteiligen und nicht nur mit  Neuanmeldung glänzen um zu hoffen man gewinnt hier was.
Das Forum lebt auch von aktiven Usern und nicht nur mit User die in einem Gewinnspiel 10 Post haben, weil sie zu nervös sind 
Ruhe bewahren (im Rettungsdienst bei mir immer das oberste Gebot), die werden schon alles bekannt geben, auch wenn es länger dauert oder denen was dazwischen gekommen ist.



McZonk schrieb:


> *Man kann sich übrigens die Zeit des Wartens auch  erstklassig außerhalb dieses Threads hier im Forum vertreiben - es  warten massig Threads mit Kaufberatungen zu Grafikkarten/CPUs/Ram auf  Hilfestellung, man kann über Tuning fachsimpeln oder einfach über Gott  und die Welt sprechen.*


----------



## Rocketeer67 (10. Mai 2020)

Man kann es ja auch so sehen: je länger es bis zu einer Entscheidung dauert, desto grösser ist die Vorfreude!


----------



## maverick80 (10. Mai 2020)

entscheidungen sind ja gefallen


----------



## RaptorTP (10. Mai 2020)

ich hoffe nur die Tests sind auch ordentlich !

Hab mal ein Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, da gab es ein ganzen PC zu gewinnen. glaube 3 Stück sogar.

Einer musste dann nochmal nachreichen, weil es einfach extrem dürftig war.

Bei einem über 1000€ Geschenk, kann man schon mal etwas Dankbarkeit zeigen in Form eines guten und aussagekräftigem Tests.

Der halbherzige Test wurde auch seitens der Community bemängelt. Weiß aber nicht mehr, wo das war ...


----------



## BaZZtian (10. Mai 2020)

maverick80 schrieb:


> Entscheidungen sind ja gefallen



Das Problem ist wenn ich einer von den 5 nicht meldet, dauert die Bekanntgabe nur noch länger


----------



## RaptorTP (10. Mai 2020)

also wenn man dich jetzt nicht angeschrieben hat, weiß man ja schon mal das man nicht gewonnen hat  oder ?

Ich schau mir auf jeden Fall die Tests an !


----------



## Sir Demencia (10. Mai 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. Viel Spaß beim Testen und auch wenn ich diesmal nicht dabei war, ich freue mich darauf die Tests zu lesen... [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem VOG-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rickzview (10. Mai 2020)

du sagst es ja selbst 'Gewinnspiel'


----------



## Falcony6886 (10. Mai 2020)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Freude beim Testen der neuen Hardware!  Ich bin auf die Berichte zur RX 5700 XT Gaming X sehr gespannt, die Karte war der Hauptgrund meiner Bewerbung. Letztes Jahr durfte ich mich für einen Freund beim Zusammenbau seines Rechner als "Beta-Tester" der Navi-Karten üben und mich hätte einfach brennend interessiert, ob AMD die Probleme in den Griff bekommen hat und die Karten jetzt Out-of-the-Box laufen! Vielleicht geben die Testberichte darüber ja Aufschluss!


----------



## Goldkat (10. Mai 2020)

maverick80 schrieb:


> entscheidungen sind ja gefallen



Öhm, hab ich den Schuss verpasst? Ich würde mich über eine Quellenagabe freuen, da ich nichts mitbekommen habe.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (10. Mai 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und viel Spaß mit den Tests 

Bin auch gespannt wie sich die 5700 XT mit den neusten Treibern verträgt. Ob die 4. Gen PCIe der 5700 XT gegen 3rd Gen 2070 Super einen Unterschied macht?

Wie ist das BIOS Update des X570 Boards &#55357;&#56891; oh es gibt so viel, was ich wissen möchte.

Werden die Tests in diesem Thread gepostet oder wo?


----------



## fipS09 (10. Mai 2020)

Goldkat schrieb:


> Öhm, hab ich den Schuss verpasst? Ich würde mich über eine Quellenagabe freuen, da ich nichts mitbekommen habe.





PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie geht es nun weiter? Ich kontaktiere heute/morgen die ausgewählten Bewerber. Wenn das Einverständnis und die Adressen vorliegen, dann gebe ich die Namen der Lesertester in einem Update der Lesertest-News bekannt, passe den Testzeitraum an und schicke MSI die zum Versand benötigten Daten.



Sollten wohl mittlerweile die auserwählten kontaktiert worden sein


----------



## Goldkat (10. Mai 2020)

Ah, den Beitrag von Stephan habe ich übersehen. Danke für die Auskunft und meinen Glückwunsch an die Auserwählten


----------



## BaZZtian (11. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das Problem war, dass die CPUs auf dem Versandweg waren und die Info von AMD fehlte, welche CPUs bei MSI eintreffen werden. Das hat sich aber heute geklärt, da fünf Ryzen 5 3600X (Retail boxed) bei MSI eingetroffen sind.
> Wie geht es nun weiter? Ich kontaktiere heute/morgen die ausgewählten Bewerber. Wenn das Einverständnis und die Adressen vorliegen, dann gebe ich die Namen der Lesertester in einem Update der Lesertest-News bekannt, passe den Testzeitraum an und schicke MSI die zum Versand benötigten Daten.


Habe bislang noch keine Nachricht bekommen ... glaube du hast mich vergessen 



Auch Glückwunsch von mir an alle Gewinner.


----------



## joylancer (11. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist leider  bisher auch keine Nachricht eingegangen.

Bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt. Glückwunsch an die Aus-ge(er)wählten.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (11. Mai 2020)

Ist es irgendwie komisch, dass ich trotzdem alle paar Stunden in den Posteingang schaue? &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Mettwurscht (13. Mai 2020)

WhatsUpJonny schrieb:


> Ist es irgendwie komisch, dass ich trotzdem alle paar Stunden in den Posteingang schaue? &#65533;&#65533;



Finde ich gar nicht. Solange noch keine offiziellen Namen genannt wurden, besteht ja noch eine theoretische Chance.


----------



## maverick80 (13. Mai 2020)

eine chance gibts immer


----------



## GxGamer (13. Mai 2020)

Tja, das Problem ist, hier sind Bewerber bei die stellenweise Tage oder Wochen (Stichproben 04.05 oder 22.04.) nicht mehr ins Forum reingeschaut haben.
Wurde jemand gewählt der wegen seiner Inaktivität nicht antwortet, verzögert das noch einmal zusätzlich die Bekanntgabe.

So denke ich mir das.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (13. Mai 2020)

Danke sehr! Ich dachte schon ich hätte es übersehen


----------



## LightLoop (13. Mai 2020)

Freue mich schon auf die Lesertest


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (14. Mai 2020)

Ich mich auch


----------



## noX1990 (14. Mai 2020)

Hmm schade, habe bisher auch keine Nachricht erhalten, dann scheint es wohl leider nicht geklappt zu haben 
Hab jeden Tag in den Thread hier (und auch andere) reingeschaut in der Hoffnung das es klappt, aber hat wohl nicht sollen sein 

Werde zukünftig aber auch wieder teilnehmen, sollte es erneut einen Testoder ein anderes Gewinnspiel geben 

Aber Glückwunsch an die auserwählten, bin gespannt auf die Tests und auch wer es alles geworden ist (sollte das überhaupt veröffentlicht werden wer genommen wurde). Wäre interessant dann die dazu gehörigen Bewerbungen lesen zu können 

Ach ja sollte jemand der ausgewählt wurde doch nicht teilnehmen können/wollen kann sich das Team gerne jederzeit an mich wenden


----------



## maverick80 (14. Mai 2020)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Tja, das Problem ist, hier sind Bewerber bei die stellenweise Tage oder Wochen (Stichproben 04.05 oder 22.04.) nicht mehr ins Forum reingeschaut haben.
> Wurde jemand gewählt der wegen seiner Inaktivität nicht antwortet, verzögert das noch einmal zusätzlich die Bekanntgabe.
> 
> So denke ich mir das.



da hat man vielleicht die falschen ausgewählt


----------



## PremiumPlaya (14. Mai 2020)

Ist aber auch schon wieder knapp 1 Woche vergangen, seitdem sich Stephan zu Wort gemeldet hat...leider habe ich bisher auch keine Nachricht erhalten, also werden wohl andere das Glück haben die Hardware zu testen...trotzdem nochmals...herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

maverick80 schrieb:


> da hat man vielleicht die falschen ausgewählt



Das ist eben der Preis dafür das hier auch Leute genommen werden die sich extra für Lesertests anmelden. Gibt schlimmeres, wenn sie sich nicht melden wird jemand anderes ausgewählt und fertig.


----------



## psalm64 (14. Mai 2020)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Tja, das Problem ist, hier sind Bewerber bei die stellenweise Tage oder Wochen (Stichproben 04.05 oder 22.04.) nicht mehr ins Forum reingeschaut haben.
> Wurde jemand gewählt der wegen seiner Inaktivität nicht antwortet, verzögert das noch einmal zusätzlich die Bekanntgabe.


Die Grundeinstellung im Forum ist doch, das man eine Mail bekommt, wenn man eine Nachricht innerhalb des Forums bekommt, oder? Ich bezweifle, dass das jemand extra abschaltet, wenn er sich extra wegen dem Test angemeldet hat...


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass das jemand extra abschaltet, wenn er sich extra wegen dem Test angemeldet hat...


Spamordner, Multiaccounts, E-Mails nur ungeregmäßig checken, etc.
Gibt da schon ein paar Gründe warum man es nicht mitbekommt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Spamordner, Multiaccounts, E-Mails nur ungeregmäßig checken, etc.


Zuerst wird eine PN verschickt und keine Mail. So war es zumindest bisher immer. Und ja, ich stelle natürlich immer die E-Mail-Benachrichtigung aus, wer mag schon überlaufene Mailkonten?


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Zuerst wird eine PN verschickt und keine Mail. So war es zumindest bisher immer. Und ja, ich stelle natürlich immer die E-Mail-Benachrichtigung aus, wer mag schon überlaufene Mailkonten?



Du bist ja auch aktiv im Forum. Jemand der sich nur für einen Lesertest anmeldet wird das in der Regel nicht ausstellen. Welche Benachrichtigung sollte da kommen außer einer Bestätigung das man für den Lesertest gewählt wurde?


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (14. Mai 2020)

Oh ein kleines Fünkchen Hoffnung habe ich ja noch.

Ich hab mich zwar auch wegen des Tests hier angemeldet, jedoch lese ich regelmäßig seit längerem Threads hier und seitdem ich angemeldet bin beteilige ich mich auch daran.

Es ist ewig her, dass ich aktiv in einem Forum war. Bestimmt über 15 Jahre. Bin sehr froh, dass es hier noch aktiv genutzt wird.


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

schon komisch das nichts mehr kommt


----------



## Sir Demencia (15. Mai 2020)

Ich durfte in der Vergangenheit ja schon mal für pcgh testen. Also diesmal dauert die Bekanntgabe echt sehr lange. Aber nuja, is ja auch nen fetter Batzen im Korb. Also weitger die Füße still halten... 
...und sich für die Gewinner freuen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Mai 2020)

Bei der Bekanntgabe warte ich stets, bis mir alle Zusagen vorliegen. Daher kann das schon einmal etwas dauern, bedeutet aber nichts Schlimmes.

Bei den Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:
- AnKa89 
- be-le 
- GxGamer 
- m_t_k 
- McZonk
Um  Spekulationen vorzubeugen, da sich unter den Lesertestern zwei  Moderatoren befinden: Wir haben für diesen Lesertest eine Vorauswahl von  ~30 Bewerbern getroffen, unter denen dann ausgelost und noch einmal  geprüft wurde, ob sich die Testansätze ausreichend voneinander  unterscheiden. Es handelt sich um das erste Mal seit 2016, dass  überhaupt ein Moderator für einen Lesertest ausgewählt wurde. Es liegt  also keine systematische Bevorzugung - aber eben auch keine  Benachteiligung - von Moderatoren vor, die bei Lesertestbewerbungen wie  alle anderen Community-Mitglieder behandelt werden.

Als Fertigstellungstermin für die Lesertests peilen wir den 21. Juni an.


----------



## Rolk (18. Mai 2020)

Finde ich gut das zwei Mods dabei sind. Das schliest schon einmal aus das ausschlieslich 1-Beitrag Bewerbungen gewonnen haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wir haben für diesen Lesertest eine Vorauswahl von  ~30 Bewerbern getroffen, unter denen dann ausgelost.


Danke, dass ihr das Verfahren transparent macht. Ist ein guter Ansatz.

Allen Lesertestern viel Freude beim Testen. Da habt ihr ein paar bekannt gute Tester erwischt, bin ich mal gespannt was raus kommt.


----------



## KaterTom (18. Mai 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spass beim testen und uns beim lesen!


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (18. Mai 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch &#55356;&#57226; Viel Spaß euch allen bei den Tests.


----------



## Skajaquada (18. Mai 2020)

Gratulation! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt, hab ja ziemlich ähnliche Setups seit 3 Monaten in Betrieb


----------



## psalm64 (19. Mai 2020)

Glückwunsch an alle "Gewinner". Bin mal gespannt, was da an Infos zusammenkommt. X570 mit 5700XT und einer aktuellen CPU ist bei mir aktuell zur Aufrüstung auch noch im Rennen. Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich aktuell noch warte auf die AMD 4000er und BigNavi oder 30x0er... *unentschlossenbin*


----------



## RaptorTP (20. Mai 2020)

Gratulation ! Ich freu mich auch auf die Tests und bin auch auf den Kontrast zwischen den Tests gespannt.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab zwar nicht gewonnen, aber durch einen glücklichen Zufall konnte ich mir das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte ausleihen, nur mit einem Ryzen 7 3800x.

Darf ich dazu hier meine Erkenntnisse teilen, ggfs. Fragen stellen oder sollte ich dafür lieber einen neuen Thread eröffnen?


----------



## McZonk (23. Mai 2020)

WhatsUpJonny schrieb:


> Darf ich dazu hier meine Erkenntnisse teilen, ggfs. Fragen stellen oder sollte ich dafür lieber einen neuen Thread eröffnen?


Ich denke für den Fall dass du einen eigenen Erfahrungsbericht veröffentlichen willst (was ich übrigens sehr begrüßen würde), würde ich auf alle Fälle einen eigenen Thread empfehlen. 
Fragen an uns Lesertester bzw. Wünsche was wir uns anschauen sollen, kannst du aber gerne hier im Thread abladen .

Mal so als kleine Wasserstandsmeldung anbei: Mittwoch gab es Post und einer der Patienten liegt schon auf dem Tisch und wird aktuell seziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (23. Mai 2020)

Danke sehr &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340;

Hab erst mal ein paar Fragen zu dem Board bzw. der Software dazu. Ist es zwingend notwendig jede zusätzliche Software zu installieren?

Da ist eine Funkion, genannt &#8222;USB Boost&#8220;. Was soll die Bringen? Jedes Mal wenn ich die aktiviere, zappelt meine Maus unkontrolliert über den Bildschirm.

Gibt&#8217;s eine Möglichkeit über das BIOS die Mystic Lights zu steuern? Erst wenn ich Windows Boote und das Dragon Center geladen ist, synchronisieren sich alle LEDs vom Mainboard und der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. Mai 2020)

Ich habe außer den notwendigen Treibern und dem MSI Dragon Center überhaupt keine zusätzliche Software installiert, weil ich mir den PC nicht mit unnötigen Dingen zumüllen möchte. Läuft alles einwandfrei. Konkret habe ich also nur Chipsatz-, WLan-, Bluetooth- und Lan-Treiber installiert - sonst nichts. Dazu - wie gesagt - noch das Dragon Center zum Einstellen der RGB-Beleuchtung. 

Ob man die Beleuchtung im Bios steuern kann, habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut - ist mir aber bislang nicht bekannt. Stellt für mich aber auch kein Problem dar, dass die Beleuchtung erst nach Windows-Start die gewünschten Einstellungen übernimmt.

Das Board läuft bei mir völlig unproblematisch! Nervig ist allerdings, das OC-Profile an die jeweilige Bios-Version gebunden sind. Damit war mein mühevoll erarbeitetes DDR4-3800 Profil nach dem Bios-Update nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (25. Mai 2020)

Ich danke dir!

Oh echt? Mein OC Profil ist mMn geblieben, nachdem ich das Bios Update gemacht habe. Darf ich fragen, was du alles eingestellt hast @Falcony6886?


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. Juni 2020)

@WhatsUpJonny:

Hier sind meine - mit der älteren Bios-Version - funktionierenden DDR4-3800 Settings für mein Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit auf dem MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die Settings exakt so übernommen, jeweils den "Rec."-Wert für Spannungen und Widerstände. Lief einwandfrei, wobei ich 1,45 V schon recht viel fand für den Ram. Das Board haut dann auch locker flockig 1,47-1,48V auf den Speicher!


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (7. Juni 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> @WhatsUpJonny:
> 
> Hier sind meine - mit der älteren Bios-Version - funktionierenden DDR4-3800 Settings für mein Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit auf dem MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi:
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir! Weshalb hast du das alte BIOS benutzt? Ich hab den selben RAM.

Mein System stürzt mehrmals täglich ab. Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache &#128584;


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. Juni 2020)

Als ich die Speichersettings vorgenommen habe, war Version 7C37v17 aktuell. Ich habe die Settings schlicht nicht mehr übertragen auf die aktuelle Version 7C37v18. Wenn du an den Ram-Einstellungen herumgespielt hast und dein System abstürzt, sind deine Settings nicht stabil. Das solltest du schon auf Stabilität testen. Eine super Anleitung findest du hier im CB-Forum.

Speichertuning ist einfach zeitintensiv. Versuch' halt einfach zuerst, das "A-XMP-Profil" im UEFI zu laden. Das sollte laufen reibungslos laufen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, liegt wahrscheinlich ein Defekt einer Komponente vor. Das Board läuft bei mir völlig problemlos und ist einfach der Hammer für das Geld!


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2020)

Und hier kommt Teil 1 des Tests: [Lesertest] - MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden in Etappen zu veröffentlichen und möchte Euch daher auch schon einmal die Möglichkeit geben in bereits abgeschlossene Umfänge hineinzuschauen. Sollten Euch über die gefertigten Umfänge hinaus Dinge interessieren: Lasst mir im Thread gerne Eure Fragen da. 

Ansonsten tauche ich jetzt wieder ab und schreibe die RX 5700 XT Gaming X zusammen.


----------



## McZonk (16. Juni 2020)

Und weiter geht's, Teil 2 ist online - [Lesertest] - MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X


----------



## AnKa89 (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Bevor ich in den (eingeschränkten) Kurzurlaub starte, möchte ich meinen Lesertest bereits vor Enddatum veröffentlichen. Ihr findet den kombinierten "MSI-Bundle" Test hier:
Lesertest: MSI-Bundle MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3600x

Viel Spaß beim lesen
Bleibt gesund
AnKa


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (25. Juni 2020)

Was ein riesen Test. Respekt @AnKa89! Ich hab noch nicht alles durch gelesen, aber bisher war es schon sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## AnKa89 (26. Juni 2020)

WhatsUpJonny schrieb:


> Was ein riesen Test. Respekt @AnKa89! Ich hab noch nicht alles durch gelesen, aber bisher war es schon sehr aufschlussreich.


Hallo Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Wenn du mit dem Lesen fertig bist würde mich interessieren, welche Teile dir besonders gefallen haben und welche nicht. Würdest du dir die Zeit nehmen und im Lesertest: MSI-Bundle MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi + Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X + Ryzen 3600x
thread noch mal kurz antworten
Vielen Dank!


----------



## be-le (26. Juni 2020)

Mein Lesertest ist nun auch online. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Freude beim Lesen. Über Fragen, Anregungen und Feedback freue ich mich.


----------



## m_t_k (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Hier auch der erste Entwurf zu meinem Lesertest. Wird in den kommenden Tagen noch erweitert. Ich habe den Artikel-Editor fürs Schreiben verwendet.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/?art...883854&token=26B89714B042F9A26B1B7B5F0FFB9D0F

Viele Grüsse
m_t_k


----------



## be-le (1. Juli 2020)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier im Forum eine Missgunst gegenüber denen herrscht, die als Usertester ausgewählt wurden / werden.
Dass Stephan explizit begründen muss weshalb auch Moderatoren ausgewählt wurden zeigt dies sehr deutlich. 
Bei mir schwingt bei einigen Post mit, dass manche glauben sie hätten es mehr verdient Usertester zu sein. 
Insbesondere die Tage vor der offiziellen Bekanntgabe fand ich dies sehr deutlich. 
Ich habe, nachdem ich Stephan schon zurückgeschrieben habe, mit mir gerungen ihm nochmals zu schreiben um meine Teilnahme noch zurückzuziehen.  Auf diesen Neid habe ich keine Lust. Weil ich zu meiner Zusage stehen wollte, habe ich dann doch nicht gemacht.
Meine Vorstellung von Usertest ist dass man hier Dinge testet, die man schon lange mal testen wollte und in den normalen Tests nicht getestet werden. (zit Willi)


Ich fände es toll, wenn statt den normalen Verlosungen und der Lesertests auch einmal eine andere Art der Preisvergabe stattfindet. Ich nenne das mal Top-ForumsUser-Vergabe. 

Teilnehmen kann man mit einer Bewerbung in der man begründet, weshalb man es verdient hat Top-ForumsUser zu werden. 
Nun hätte die Redaktion natürlich wieder ein AuswahlBegründungsproblem. Manche würden wahrscheinlich wieder glauben es wurde falsch von der Redaktion ausgewählt. 

Deshalb schlage ich folgende Vergaberegeln vor:
Die Redaktion teilt die Bewerbungen in 4 Kategorien ein. Je nachdem in welcher Kategorie man einsortiert wurde bekommt man mehr Lose. In der Kategorie4 bekommt man nur 1 Los und in der Kategorie1 50 Lose. In jede Kategorie dürfen nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Teilnehmer einsortiert werden. Wer in welche Kategorie eingeteilt wurde bleibt geheim.
Anschließend wird einfach ausgelost. 
Theoretisch kann nun auch jemand, der nur 1 Los erhalten hat, den Preis bekommen.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (8. Juli 2020)

Mach ich! Interessiert mich persönlich sehr, da ich mir das Testsetup nachgekauft hab, nachdem ich nicht zu den Auserwählten gehörte.  Wollt grad noch das neue BIOS Update machen.


----------

